# Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei​*
Das Verwaltungsgericht Münster fällte einen noch nicht rechtskräftigen Beschluss.

Danach ist das "Trophäenangeln" an gewerblichen Anlagen Tierquälerei.

Es kann innerhalb von zwei Wochen nach Zustellung des Beschlusses Beschwerde zum OVG Münster eingelegt werden.

Siehe:
http://www.juris.de/jportal/portal/...suri=/juris/de/nachrichten/zeigenachricht.jsp


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da geht es ja übrigens eigentlich nicht um die Angler selber, sondern um den Anbieter - einen gewerblichen Angelanlagenbetreiber, der da juristisch angegangen wird..

Ursache u. a. mit die Sendung "Hobby mit Widerhaken" - siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265.

Und während Berufsfischer massenweise Fische in Netzen zermatschen und ersticken lassen dürfen, einen Großteil davon wieder über Bord werfen dürfen, weil da der Tierschutz wegen "vernünftigem Grund" (Gewerbe) nicht so zählt und der Rest der gefangenen Berufsfischerfische vermarktet wird, ist man als Gewerblicher scheinbar auch tierschutz-juristisch der Arsch, sobalds ums Angeln geht.

Dass zudem natürlich der DAFV die drohenden Auswirkungen der damaligen Sendung "Angeln mit Widerhaken" nicht erkannt hat, auch nichts macht, um das da verzerrte Bild richtig zu stellen, das ist der Grund, warum ich die Verbandler als Totengräber des Angelns bezeichne. 

Unabhängig davon, was man im Einzelnen von solchen Anlagen hält, ist dieses Urteil wieder ein Stein mehr in der Mauer, die Menschen vom Angeln allgemein fernhalten soll. 

Und wird von der spendensammeldnen Schützerindiustrie weiter genutzt werden, um weltfremde Abknüppelgebote wie in Bayern möglichst bundesweit durchzusetzen, Angelanlagen allgemein dicht zu machen (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295357 ) und Gewässer zu sperren, sobald Fische/Gewässer zu belastet für den Verzehr sind - Angler waren wegen fehlender Lobby schon immer einfachere Gegner als Berufsfischer..

Ich hoffe, der Betreiber nutzt die rechtliche Möglichkeit der Beschwerde beim OVG..


----------



## JasonP (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Bald wir einem noch vorgeworfen Mitglied in einer kriminellen Vereinigung zu sein, wenn man sich mit Rute am Wasser blicken lässt.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass zudem natürlich der DAFV die drohenden Auswirkungen der damaligen Sendung "Angeln mit Widerhaken" nicht erkannt hat, auch nichts macht, um das da verzerrte Bild richtig zu stellen




Das ist in meinen Augen das größte Problem. Der gesamten Anglerschaft wird durch einzelne schwarze Schafe geschadet, weil ausgerechnet ihre Aktionen im Fernsehen gezeigt wird. Wann lief eigentlich der letzte positive Beitrag über das Angeln im Fernsehen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, der Betreiber nutzt die rechtliche Möglichkeit der Beschwerde beim OVG..


 
Das hoffe ich auch. Allerdings nicht, weil ich glaube, dass das Urteil dort korrigiert wird, sondern um auch dem Letzten die Augen zu öffnen, welche Lobby auch der abstruseste Tierschutz mittlerweile in Deutschland hat.

Ich wette eine gute Flasche Schampus, dass das OVG das Urteil bestätigen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> , sondern um auch dem Letzten die Augen zu öffnen, welche Lobby auch der abstruseste Tierschutz mittlerweile in Deutschland hat.


Und welche Lobby Angler und das Angeln trotz  Millionen Euros für Landes- und Bundesverbände eben leider nicht haben....

Ich glaube inzwischen auch, dass da nur noch Lernen durch Schmerzen hilft ...

Siehe auch :
http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...haeenfischen-im-Anglerparadies;art969,2612450

Dass der Anlagenbetreiber die Verantwortung auf die Angler abwälzen will, statt die Ursache selber anzugehen, ist zwar aus seiner Sicht wohl verständlich.

Erweist aber dem Angeln als solchem den gleichen Bärendienst wie die Untätigkeit der Verbände in Sachen  verzerrter und falsch verstandener Tierschutz...


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das ist aber noch kein Urteil, sondern nur ein offenbar zu dem noch nicht rechtskräftiger Beschluß!

Der Beschluß richtet sich auf die Wiederherstellung der aufschiebenden Wirkung nach Einlegung der Klage gegen eine Entscheidung der Behörde bis zur rechtskräftigen Entscheidung in der Sache im Klageverfahren! 

Eine Entscheidung im Klageverfahren, z.B. durch Urteil, liegt gerade aber noch nicht vor!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen auch, dass da nur noch Lernen durch Schmerzen hilft ...


 
Da hilft auch Lernen nicht mehr. Ich bin da Pessimist.
Wo Bauvorhaben wegen potentieller Zerstörung von Käferbiotopen gestoppt werden, wird halt auch Fischen Leidensfähigkeit zugesprochen.

Deutschland hat neben vielen schönen Seiten halt auch diese. Und das wird sich vermutlich absehbar nicht ändern (lassen).

Vielleicht wird deutschen Anglern, die ihr Hobby im Ausland ausüben, zukünftig ja die Wiedereinreise wegen ausgeübter Tierquälerei verweigert. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Das ist aber noch kein Urteil, sondern nur ein offenbar zu dem noch nicht rechtskräftiger Beschluß!



Bei der Einlassung des VG weisste aber, in welche Richtung das gehen wird.

Wie das auch der Michael Labrenz, der Pressemannn am Verwaltungsgericht Münster, meint. 

Er sagt zwar, dass mit der Ablehnung des Antrags noch keine endgültige Entscheidung gefallen sei, das aber auf jeden Fall ein Signal für den weiteren Verlauf wäre.

Wie oben geschrieben:
Lernen durch Schmerzen, vorher werden Angler nicht meutern, weder gegen unsinnige Tierschutzgesetze noch gegen ihre dagegen untätigen Verbände....

@ DeepDown:
Danke für den Hinweis mit Beschluss/Urteil - geändert!


----------



## Mein_Benutzername (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

wen wundert denn noch so ein Urteil..oder Beschluss...mich nicht..

wer sich so im Fernsehen darstellt, hat es doch nicht anders verdient. Es werden Angler gezeigt die nicht einmal das richtige Gerät mitführen um einen Fisch zu töten. 
  Woran liegt das denn ?  jeder Trottel darf im Forellenpuff angeln gehen…da werden keine Papiere kontrolliert…und warum?  Weil es um Kohle geht.  
  Bei uns im Verein muss jeder die Fischerprüfung machen…ab 14 Jahren darf er und mit 18 Jahren muss er…oder er verliert die Erlaubnis


  Das Internet ist voll von sinnlosen Filmen….in der heutigen Zeit brauch man sich sowas nicht mehr leisten...Und mal ganz im ernst, wer von uns Anglern findet das denn gut das immer der Gleiche Fisch gefangen wird ?…..


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Zwar wird damit nicht die endgültige Entscheidung in der Sache selbst vorweggenommen, durch den Inhalt des Beschlusses über den Antrag bezüglich der Wiederherstellung der aufschiebenden Wirkung werden die Baustellen um die es geht sehr deutlich!


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich bin gespannt, wie sich ein solches Urteil auf den geplanten Großhechtpuff Müritz auswirkt, wo ja gleichermaßen gewirtschaftet werden soll und angebliche Bestandsverbesserungen, mit einem offiziellen Fangfenster verbrämt werden?
Dem Betreiber dieser Anlage würde ich dazu raten, schleunigst ein Fang/Entnahmefenster einzurichten.
Erfahrungsgemäß werden solche Maßnahmen ja auch von trophäengeilen Anglern bejubelt, weil sie schnell den wahren Sinn erkennen, nämlich hemmungsloses catch&release!(oh, jetzt hab ich wieder die bösen Worte geschrieben?)
Irgendwelche Strukturverbesserungen dürften auch nicht undurchführbar sein, also ein paar Schilfhalme zum "ablaichen" e.t.c!
Und irgendein Wissenschaftler, der solche Maßnahmen wohlwollend begleitet, dürfte auch zu finden sein!

Jürgen


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Jürgen, hat recht und so würde ich es auch machen. Es braucht nur den öffentlichwirksamen Anstrich, und schon passt es.

Alles als wertvolles Biotop in der industriellen Landschaft verkaufen...mir rutschen auch die wertvollen Leichfische ständig durch die Finger.

Wird sowieso überall gemacht, und man kann ja auch durchs Biersaufen den Regenwald retten..|rolleyes


----------



## mokki (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und während Berufsfischer massenweise Fische in Netzen zermatschen und ersticken lassen dürfen, einen Großteil davon wieder über Bord werfen dürfen, weil da der Tierschutz wegen "vernünftigem Grund" (Gewerbe) nicht so zählt und der Rest der gefangenen Berufsfischerfische vermarktet wird, ist man als Gewerblicher scheinbar auch tierschutz-juristisch der Arsch, sobalds ums Angeln geht.



Die einen haben halt die Lobby auf ihrer Seite, während die anderen sich untereinander an die Kehle gehen. 
Wer sollte für unser Hobby kämpfen wenn nicht wir Angler selbst? Das wird aber nie passieren, weil es an Führung und Linie fehlt. Sogar hier auf diesen zwei Seiten gibt es doch schon wieder proundcontra.


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



mokki schrieb:


> Sogar hier auf diesen zwei Seiten gibt es doch schon wieder proundcontra.



Ist auch gut so! Wenn jeder zu allem nur ja und amen sagt wäre es auch nix, oder?


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nur ist es zu befürchten, dass Außenstehende da nicht differenzieren. 

Für Nicht-Angler sind es nämlich DIE Angler.


----------



## mokki (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Urteil: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



west1 schrieb:


> Ist auch gut so! Wenn jeder zu allem nur ja und amen sagt wäre es auch nix, oder?



Grundsätzlich ja, aber wenn es dazu führt das die Gruppen so weit voneinander entfernt sind, das sie nicht mal mehr im Kern zusammen finden, dann ist das contraproduktiv. Wenn C&R Angler und Kochtopf Angler nicht bereit sind, gemeinsam für unser Hobby zu kämpfen sondern sich gegenseitig ansch.... bringt diese Diskussion auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Nur ist es zu befürchten, dass Außenstehende da nicht differenzieren.
> 
> Für Nicht-Angler sind es nämlich DIE Angler.


So einfach isses.............


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Nur ist es zu befürchten, dass Außenstehende da nicht differenzieren.
> 
> Für Nicht-Angler sind es nämlich DIE Angler.



Jein.

Grundsätzlich stehen Angler und Jäger natürlich stark in der Kritik der angeblich tierlieben Haustierbesitzer, die im Grunde nur Objekte für ihren Brutpflegetrieb suchen, und von den sektenähnlichen Organisationen, die mit diesem Trend ein Milliardengeschäft machen. Dafür benötigen sie Sündenböcke.

Ich habe allerdings die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich zurückhaltend ausgeübte Jagd und Angelei nach wie vor gut vermitteln lassen. Wenn man mit dem nötigen Einfühlungsvermögen formuliert und argumentiert.

Tatsächlich hat sich natürlich auch einiges im Umgang mit Tieren geändert. Ich habe hier vor längerer Zeit einen Link zu einem Video über einen gefangenen Stör in (glaube ich) dieser Anlage gesehen. Drill. Schreierei. Ins Wasser springen. Den Fisch befummeln. Foto. Noch nen Foto. Und dann noch ein paar Fotos. Prollerei am Wasser. Im Quadrat.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es ziemlich widerlich fand. Das genaue Gegenteil dessen, was ich an der Jagd und der Fischerei so liebe. Und wenn ich das als leidenschaftlicher Jäger und Angler schon ekelhaft finde, wie sollen dann erst Leute reagieren, die mit unserem Hobby rein gar nichts am Hut haben. Sie verbieten es, wenn sie die Macht dazu haben. Denn man muss ein existierendes Tierschutzgesetz nun mal sehr abenteuerlich auslegen, um das noch gut zu heißen. Insofern sehe ich da auch wenig Möglichkeiten der Rechtfertigung für Verbände. 

Ich bin grundsätzlich für gewerbliche Angelanlagen. Dann sollen die Betreiber aber auch darauf achten, dass es dort nicht zu solchen Exzessen kommt. Wenn sie es nicht tun, und dann auch noch so dämlich sind sich dabei filmen zu lassen, sind sie selber Schuld. Und nicht die Richter oder Verbände.


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Na, wenn sich die zurückhaltend ausgeübte Jagd und Angelei dann auch in den tierschutz- und fischereirechtlichen Vorschriften widerspiegelt, muss man ja nichts zu befürchten haben.

Halte ich allerdings für weniger wahrscheinlich als rundumschlagende - einfachere - Veränderungen der entsprechenden Gesetze und Verordnungen.


----------



## Fotomanni (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich für gewerbliche Angelanlagen. Dann sollen die Betreiber aber auch darauf achten, dass es dort nicht zu solchen Exzessen kommt. Wenn sie es nicht tun, und dann auch noch so dämlich sind sich dabei filmen zu lassen, sind sie selber Schuld. Und nicht die Richter oder Verbände.



Damit ist genau auf den Punkt gebracht worum es eigentlich geht.

Was mich an dem Thread verwundert ist wie doch diese "Angler" und der Betreiber in Schutz genommen wird. Dabei sind das doch genau diejenigen die uns Angler als Gesamtheit in Verruf bringen. Wobei mir das mehrfache Fangen von immer wieder den gleichen Stören zu "Sportzwecken" genau so suspekt ist wie die Qualhaltung von Schweinen oder Geflügel zur billigen Fleischerzeugung.

Je mehr über so etwas berichtet wird, desto mehr werden wir mit diesen Anglern in einen Topf geworfen wenn uns mal ein maßiger Fisch durch die Finger gleitet. Was wohl jedem mal passiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

In meinen Augen immer noch nachdenkenswert...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Vielleicht nehmen wir "normale Angler" ja fälschlicherweise an, dass wir in unserem Handeln unantastbar sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Gute Einsicht.....


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich will den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen...

... aber so viele Schritte sind gar nicht notwendig um uns unser Hobby zu vermiesen.
An den entsprechenden Stellen genug Einfluss ausgeübt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Der DAFV und die ihm angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände werden alles tun, um weiterhin das Angeln in möglichst freiem, vernünftigen Rahmen möglich zu machen, weswegen sie auch mit vollem Einsatz solche Beschlüsse bekämpfen, die am Ende zu einem bundesweiten, generellen Abknüppelgebot führen können (schneller als mancher denkt), denn dafür sind die ja da ........




















.........................oder?


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hi,

tut mir leid aber die "Angel-Proleten" sind mir immer noch näher als irgendwer von der Peta, was die Einstellung zum angeln angeht.

Auch wenn die Art zu angeln mit meiner wenig zu tun hat.

Auch wenn es manche nicht verstehen wollen den Angelgegnern ist es egal wie Weidmännisch Ihr da vorgeht. Für die ist das Angeln das Problem, nicht die Art und Weise. Die greifen sich nur zuerst diejenigen die sich am meisten, durch zugegeben idiotisches Verhalten, angreifbar machen.

Die weidmännischen Angler die zum Nahrungserwerb, was ein furchtbarer Anstatz für mich,angeln kann man locker durch irgendwelche Belastungsgrenzen durch Schadstoffe der Gewässer aussperren.

Diese Belastungsgrenzen kann man recht willkürlich hoch und runtersetzen, aber manche wollen das nicht wahrhaben, weil sie sich anderen moralisch überlegen fühlen.

Deswegen finde ich Thomas Ansatz, auch wenn er manchmal polemisch ist, sehr gut. Angeln des angeln willens.

Übrigens ist die "Gegenseite" nicht minder polemisch, ist aber alles nur meine persönliche Meinung und wird nichts ändern.

kollegiale Grüsse.

Michael


----------



## Knispel (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV und die ihm angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände werden alles tun, um weiterhin das Angeln in möglichst freiem, vernünftigen Rahmen möglich zu machen, weswegen sie auch mit vollem Einsatz solche Beschlüsse bekämpfen, die am Ende zu einem bundesweiten, generellen Abknüppelgebot führen können (schneller als mancher denkt), denn dafür sind die ja da ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Deswegen finde ich Thomas Ansatz, auch wenn er manchmal polemisch ist, sehr gut. Angeln des angeln willens.
> 
> Übrigens ist die "Gegenseite" nicht minder polemisch, ist aber alles nur meine persönliche Meinung und wird nichts ändern.


Danke - Du kennst den Spruch:
Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil?


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke - Du kennst den Spruch:
> Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil?



Kannte ich nicht, passt aber.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> .. aber so viele Schritte sind gar nicht notwendig um uns unser Hobby zu vermiesen.
> An den entsprechenden Stellen genug Einfluss ausgeübt...



@ronram:

Gar nicht nötig. Bereits jetzt müssen nur irgendwo irgendwelche obskuren Wasserwerte gemessen werden, dann hat sichs da ausgeangelt (wg. "Verzehrkram", falls es da gerade nix zu hegen gibt).

Und obskure Wasserwerte sind IMO so gut wie überall feststellbar. Alles nur ne Frage der Grenzwertfestlegung. Und Grenzwerte lassen sich mit relativ geringem Aufwand ändern, das braucht nur irgendwelche seltsamen Gutachten (für Kohle gibts so ziemlich alles) - ist ja schließlich zum Besten des Bürgers 

So langsam braucht es Schutz vor Schützern. Letztere machen übrigens auch vor Besseranglern nicht halt.

Root of All Evil ist diese Wirbelsäulen-Tierschutzkrätze, die muss weg.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> tut mir leid aber die "Angel-Proleten" sind mir immer noch näher als irgendwer von der Peta, was die Einstellung zum angeln angeht.
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

So schauts aus,ist nur leider noch nicht bei allen ethisch weichgespülten Besseranglern angekommen.


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ronram:
> 
> Gar nicht nötig. Bereits jetzt müssen nur irgendwo irgendwelche obskuren Wasserwerte gemessen werden, dann hat sichs da ausgeangelt (wg. "Verzehrkram", falls es da gerade nix zu hegen gibt).
> 
> ...


Selbst erlebt an einem der Ville-Gewässer bei Köln. 
Aufgrund erhöhter PFT-Werte durfte nicht mehr geangelt werden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil


Exakt. Fight fire with fire. Mit Säuseln und ethischem Erhabenfühlen ist kein Krieg zu gewinnen.



> Selbst erlebt an einem der Ville-Gewässer bei Köln.
> Aufgrund erhöhter PFT-Werte durfte nicht mehr geangelt werden.


Genau solche Sachen meine ich - da dürfte sich fast überall was finden lassen. Und wenns rachitisch giftabsondernde Grünalgen oder die Gliedertierchenlepra sind, die dann nach "neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen" auf einmal eine Gefahr bedeuten.

Selbstverständlich darf dann noch gebadet und dabei Wasser verschluckt, aber halt nicht mehr geangelt werden. Weil irgendein Freak dann eine bizarre Ansammlung im Fischfettgewebe findet etc. Und das ist natürlich viiiiiiiiiiiiiel schlimmer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß werden solche Maßnahmen ja auch von trophäengeilen Anglern bejubelt, weil sie schnell den wahren Sinn erkennen, nämlich hemmungsloses catch&release!(oh, jetzt hab ich wieder die bösen Worte geschrieben?)


 
Ich bin Kochtopfangler. Trotzdem verstehe ich das Problem nicht, das du mit C&R hast. |kopfkrat

Die halbe Welt betreibt C&R und hat rundum bessere Großfischbestände als wir in Deutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ist hier aber nicht das Thema, C+R, dafür gibts nen eigenen Thread.
Danke.-


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fotomanni schrieb:


> Damit ist genau auf den Punkt gebracht worum es eigentlich geht.
> 
> Was mich an dem Thread verwundert ist *wie doch diese "Angler" und der Betreiber in Schutz genommen wird. Dabei sind das doch genau diejenigen die uns Angler als Gesamtheit in Verruf bringen. *Wobei mir das mehrfache Fangen von immer wieder den gleichen Stören zu "Sportzwecken" genau so suspekt ist wie die Qualhaltung von Schweinen oder Geflügel zur billigen Fleischerzeugung.
> 
> *Je mehr über so etwas berichtet wird, desto mehr werden wir mit diesen Anglern in einen Topf geworfen* wenn uns mal ein maßiger Fisch durch die Finger gleitet. Was wohl jedem mal passiert.



Moin,

vollkommen richtig erkannt - klarer geht es nicht.

Lasse ich solche Gestalten in "meinem Namen" gewähren, leiste ich weiterem Ärger Vorschub.

Klare Abgrenzung von den Eskapaden am Wasser und tierschutzkonforme Auslegung der Angelei/der Jagd sind die Zukunft.

Die Trophäenanlagen sind Auswüchse, die dem Ansehen des gesamten Angel"Sports" enorm schaden.

Weg damit.

R.S.


----------



## Vanner (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV und die ihm angeschlossenen Landes- und Spezialverbände werden alles tun, um weiterhin das Angeln in möglichst freiem, vernünftigen Rahmen möglich zu machen, weswegen sie auch mit vollem Einsatz solche Beschlüsse bekämpfen, die am Ende zu einem bundesweiten, generellen Abknüppelgebot führen können (schneller als mancher denkt), denn dafür sind die ja da ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Hast du wieder schlecht geträumt die Nacht?:q:q:q


----------



## wusel345 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Jeden Tag läuft im Fernsehen (DMAX) eine Serie über Fischfang, in der gezeigt wird, wie elend Fische sterben. Darüber regt sich kein Schwein auf (Angler ausgenommen). Da wird auch nichts unternommen, denn es hängen ja Arbeitsplätze daran und die Fischindustrie hat eine große Lobby. Die Kreatur Fisch als Lebewesen wird dort ganz hinten angestellt. Kein Tierschützer oder -rechtler regt sich darüber auf, bzw., sie trauen sich nicht, dagegen vorzugehen. 

Davon ab: Trophäenangelei ist nicht meine Welt. Ich freue mich über jeden gefangenen Fisch, ob klein oder groß. Behandel ihn waidgerecht und lasse ihn mir schmecken. 

Erst sind wir Angler dran, dann die Jäger und in 30 Jahren ist das Geschrei dann groß, das der Tierbestand in Feld, Wald, Wiese und Wasser wieder überhand nimmt. 

Ich darf mich nicht aufregen. Lasse es auch jetzt.


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hi,

wie gesagt mir ist das Verhalten der Leute genauso suspekt. Aber Fotomani schreibt er kennt das "einem mal ein Fisch durch die Finger gleitet". Also ehrlich, wenn Du einen grossen Fisch fängst,der Dir durch die Finger gleitet, machst Du kein Photo von diesem?

Wir wissen doch alle was hier zwischen den Zeilen steht, Du störst dich doch "nur" an dem schlechten Stil dieser Leute. 

Ich kann auch verstehen das Ihr euch von den leuten distanziert, ich muss aber einen anderen Standpunkt vertreten, weil ich weiss das es den "Weltverbesseran" nur vordergründig um diese Angelparks geht. 

Wie gesagt nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Gruss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ich kann auch verstehen das Ihr euch von den leuten distanziert, ich muss aber einen anderen Standpunkt vertreten, weil ich weiss das es den "Weltverbesseran" *nur vordergründig* um diese Angelparks geht.


Das ist genau der Punkt, den der eine oder andere, moralisch/ethische Besserangelfischer, vielleicht auch  irgendwann mal begreifen wird - sie werden am Ende genauso dran sein wie alle anderen Angler auch..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ich sehe das ähnlich wie ein teil hier, auch wenn´s mir, zugegeben, persönlich schon das ein, oder andere mal schwer fällt -
wir sitzen leider alle im selben boot und nur gemeinsam kommen wir aus schwierigem fahrwasser wieder raus.

was soll noch kommen -
wettangelverbot
mitnahme von lebenden köderfischen in nrw nicht erlaubt
nachtangelverbot in bw
schleppangelverbot weiß der geier wo
forellenpuffangler kommen an den pranger (ja ich weiß, es sind die betreiber gefragt, aber wer badet´s aus?)
in diversen nsg´s angelverbot, sonstige wassersportler, oder quasi jeder nichtangler darf dort meist weiterhin ungestört seinem hobby nachgehen.

liste kann gerne ergänzt werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie gesagt mir ist das Verhalten der Leute genauso suspekt. Aber Fotomani schreibt er kennt das "einem mal ein Fisch durch die Finger gleitet". Also ehrlich, wenn Du einen grossen Fisch fängst,der Dir durch die Finger gleitet, machst Du kein Photo von diesem?
> 
> ...





Moin,

den Leuten geht es vordergründig um diese Angelparks, weil Diese *angreifbar* sind.

Was dort geschieht, wird nun wohl auch rechtliche Konsequenzen haben, weil offensichtlich geltendes Recht gebrochen wurde.

Als normaler Gutmenschenangler stelle ich mich nicht besser oder meine Art zu Angeln, wenn ich diese Auswüchse unterstütze.

Im Gegenteil.

Man bringt sich in die Gefahr, in den gleichen Pott geschmissen zu werden.

Ich unterstütze keine Delinquenten mit meiner Stimme; die, die sich daneben benehmen, schaden den ganz normalen Gutmenschenanglern.

Übrigens: Solidarisiere ich mich mit Allem, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Tierrechtsorganisationen von Ihrem Hass auf Angler absehen.. die machen einfach immer weiter.

Solidarisieren mit den schwarzen Schaafen hält der Angelei nicht die P..a vom Hals - wetten?

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wenn ich die vielen Angelvereine sehe, mit ihrem Regenbogen- und Satzkarpfenbesatz, ihren "Hegefischen" etc., dann kann man natürlich glauben, dass es PETrA und Konsorten nur auf Anlagen abgesehen hat....

Man muss es aber nicht....

In deren Augen gibt es KEINE GUTEN, BESSERE und SCHLECHTEN Angler, sondern NUR UND AUSSCHLIEßLICH SCHLECHTE!!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Übrigens: Solidarisiere ich mich mit Allem, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Tierrechtsorganisationen von Ihrem Hass auf Angler absehen.. die machen einfach immer weiter.
> 
> Solidarisieren mit den schwarzen Schaafen hält der Angelei nicht die P..a vom Hals - wetten?
> 
> R.S.


 

Ja weil das Ziel ist es Angeln und Jagd komplett zu verbieten.

Es ist also egal ob du für oder gegen Spaßangeln bist,weil auch das normale Nahrungsangeln verschwinden soll,sowie die Jagd auf alles was kraucht und flaucht.
|wavey:


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze keine Delinquenten mit meiner Stimme; die, die sich daneben benehmen, schaden den ganz normalen Gutmenschenanglern.



solche deliquenten gibt es aber nun leider überall. völlig wurscht ob fluß, meer, see, weiher, organisiert, nicht organisiert.
was kommt als nächstes?
sollen wir mal ein kamerateam an die deutschen küsten zum brandungsangeln schicken? mal schauen was der neutrale zuschauer zu den ganzen untermaßigen sagt, die ja so schonend zurück gesetzt wurden und ´ne halbe stunde später bäuchlings ans ufer gespült werden.

wie gesagt - besserangler wach auf, denn irgendwann haben sie auch dich im visier.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die vielen Angelvereine sehe, mit ihrem Regenbogen- und Satzkarpfenbesatz, ihren "Hegefischen" etc., dann kann man natürlich glauben, dass es PETrA und Konsorten nur auf Anlagen abgesehen hat....
> 
> Man muss es aber nicht....
> 
> In deren Augen gibt es KEINE GUTEN und SCHLECHTEN Angler, sondern NUR UND AUSSCHLIEßLICH SCHLECHTE!!




Genauso ist es.

In meinen Augen gibt es aber eben auch schlechte Angler/Betreiber.

Die unterstütze ich nicht, die verstehe ich nicht mal.

Die Solidarisierung mit solchen Betreibern hält die Peta nicht davon ab, das Angeln abschaffen zu wollen.

Die wollen alle Angler sowieso weghaben - da liefere ich nicht noch Zündstoff ; die Gefahr, dass alle Angler plötzlich schlecht dargestellt werden , steigt, wenn man sich nicht auch mal distanziert.

Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser .

Wenn die es tatsächlich schaffen sollten, dass Angeln verboten wird, liegt es nicht daran, dass ich gegen einen Störpark war.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Sie werden es schaffen weil sie seid jahren erfolgreich arbeiten.

Siehe zb. hier. http://www.waldwissen.net/lernen/paedagogik/wsl_naturentfremdung/index_DE

Nun sind wir einige jahre weiter als der bericht und es ist anscheinend nicht aufzuhalten das Phänomän Jagd Angeln Natur schädigen gehört Verboten.


----------



## XXXX (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

"Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser" .

Falsche Einstellung, die PETA ist gegen das Angeln generell!!! Wer das nicht versteht, sorry. Schwarze Schafe aussortieren? Und das klingt wieder so als wenn man im vorrauseilendem Gehorsam sich selbst kastriert. Wir verbieten mal ohne Grund Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, catch an relase und Hegefischen um möglichst stromlinienförmig keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten. Falscher Ansatz. Für die PETA gibt es keinen guten Angler, sondern nur Mörder.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ RS


Ich weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst, dass das Ziel sein muss, weniger Angriffsfläche zu bieten? Bist du wirklich in der Hinsicht so naiv, dass du glaubst, mit härteren Regeln und Überwachung an sogenannten Commercials lassen uns Petra und co. in Ruhe? 


Hat nicht Petra Hansel (Münz?!) nicht schon Angelvereine in Angst und schrecken versetzt, sodass Hegefischen, Gemeinschaftsangeln etc. der Vereine aus Angst vor Anzeigen etc. gecancelt wurden? 


Was an einigen Ecken abgeht halte ich als Angler auch nicht gut - aber wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, hat keiner was davon, wenn wir uns noch mehr zersplittern....


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



DSAV schrieb:


> "Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser" .
> 
> Falsche Einstellung, die PETA ist gegen das Angeln generell!!! Wer das nicht versteht, sorry. Schwarze Schafe aussortieren? Und das klingt wieder so als wenn man im vorrauseilendem Gehorsam sich selbst kastriert. Wir verbieten mal ohne Grund Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, catch an relase und Hegefischen um möglichst stromlinienförmig keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten. Falscher Ansatz. Für die PETA gibt es keinen guten Angler, sondern nur Mörder.


 
Donnerwetter.......sehe ich da ein Licht am ende.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> aber wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, hat keiner was davon, wenn wir uns noch mehr zersplittern...


Dafür sorgen schon der DAFV und die im DAFV organisierten Spezial- und Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer - was hier teilweise moralisch/ethisch besseranglerisch unter Anglern geschrieben wird, hat seinen Ursprung im Jahrzehntelangen Versäumnis dieser dilettantischen Angelfischerverbände (und der Vorgänger VDSF und DAV) - jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche..

Statt klar und eindeutig Stellung zu beziehen gegen Angeln nur zur Ernährung und Hege (wobei die Hege nach diesem Beschluss und einem evtl. OVG-Urteil dann auch aussen vor sein wird und Angeln nur noch zur Ernährung erlaubt sein, und dann auch alle Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten fallen werden - lesen!!!..)....


----------



## NedRise (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Genauso ist es.
> 
> Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser .
> 
> ...



|wavey:


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



DSAV schrieb:


> "Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser" .
> 
> Falsche Einstellung, die PETA ist gegen das Angeln generell!!! Wer das nicht versteht, sorry. Schwarze Schafe aussortieren? Und das klingt wieder so als wenn man im vorrauseilendem Gehorsam sich selbst kastriert. Wir verbieten mal ohne Grund Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, catch an relase und Hegefischen um möglichst stromlinienförmig keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten. Falscher Ansatz. Für die PETA gibt es keinen guten Angler, sondern nur Mörder.



Mit *Petas Stimme wird leiser* meine ich: denen gehen die Argumente aus, die Sreien zwar noch, finden aber weniger Gehör.

R.S.


----------



## Vanner (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser .



Sorry aber das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, oder? Die Petra Stimme wird nur leiser wenn man dem Gesocke die finanziellen Mittel entziehen würde. Das wird aber wohl nie passieren da es genug Leute gibt, die diese militante Gruppe unterstützen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Vanner schrieb:


> Sorry aber das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, oder? Die Petra Stimme wird nur leiser wenn man dem XXXXX die finanziellen Mittel entziehen würde. Das wird aber wohl nie passieren da es genug Leute gibt, die diese militante Gruppe unterstützen.


sehe ich ähnlich, die geben erst dann ruhe wenn keiner mehr angelt und jagt.
vermutlich wird sich dann als alternative um diverse haustierhalter gekümmert.
hier vermutlich das gleiche szenario, was juckt´s den hundehalter wenn´s dem aquarianer an´s leder soll...

hach ja...ich liebe verschwörungstheorien...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit *Petas Stimme wird leiser* meine ich: denen gehen die Argumente aus, die Schreien zwar noch, finden aber weniger Gehör.
> 
> R.S.



#hRheinspezie


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wenn es zu einem Urteil kommt und das wird es wohl, wenn der Kläger nicht die Klage zurücknimmt, dann werden ausgehend von dem schon im Beschluß dargestellten Problemkreisen Rechtssätze geschaffen, die die Zulässigkeit des Angeln in Abgrenzung zum Tierschutzgesetz aktuell klar definieren werden.
Dazu wird gehören, aus welchen Gründen das Angeln (nur) zulässig ist und welcher Umgang mit dem Tier angemessen ist.
Und die Tendenz lässt sich dem Beschluß schon deutlich entnehmen!

Es ist zu befürchten, dass es richtig rappelt!

Den Angelgegnern wird damit voraussichtlich ein sehr scharfes und schneidendes Schwert in ihrem Kampf gegen die Angelei allgemein und insgesamt in die Hand gegeben werden.

Ein solches Urteil kann und wird dann als Auslöser für weitere gesetzgeberische Einschränkungen der Ausübungsfreiheit dienen.

Betrachtet man sich dazu zu dem die aktuell geänderten und sich in Überarbeitung befindliche Landesfischereigesetze werden die Freiheitsrechte jedes Einzelnen im Verhältnis zum Schutz des Tieres  weiter eingeschränkt werden.   

Und es wird sich rächen, dass der VDSF und nun der tatenlose DAFV leichtfertig jegliche andere Rechtfertigung der Angelei aufgegeben haben und nun in Agonie verfallen. 
Der Beschluß befasst sich inhaltlich allein schon nur mit einem rechtfertigenden Grund in Gestalt der Nahrungsbeschaffung.

Damit ist und wird die Luft ganz dünn! Siehe die Diskussionen zu Gewässerbelastungen und Verbot der Verwertungen.

Der Kläger sollte im Interesse aller Angler seine Klage zurückziehen. Mir ist nicht recht klar, welches Ziel er eigentlich bei realistischer Betrachtung der Angelegenheit erreichen will. 

Mit dem Beschluß ist er eh gezwungen, sein Verhalten zu ändern! Na gut, er könnte noch Beschwerde einlegen, die aber auch eher wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg hätte.


----------



## Vanner (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit *Petas Stimme wird leiser* meine ich: denen gehen die Argumente aus, die Schreien zwar noch, finden aber weniger Gehör.
> 
> R.S.






 Das sehe ich gaaaanz anders.


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit *Petas Stimme wird leiser* meine ich: denen gehen die Argumente aus, die Schreien zwar noch, finden aber weniger Gehör.
> 
> R.S.


warum sollten sie leiser werden? versteh´ ich nicht.
wer sucht der findet.
wattwürmer aus einem naturschutzgebiet selber buddeln zum angeln.
ebenso der gemeine tauwurm aussem garten, lebend an ´nen haken spießen.
weichmacher im gummiköder.
blei ist ja schon ein thema.

denen fällt schon was ein und bis dahin wird die gruppe ihrer gegner, in diesem fall unsere, die angler, immer kleiner.

wie gesagt, das ist zu kurz gedacht, wir müssen zusammenrücken, ob uns das nun gefällt, oder nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

...jetzt gebt denen doch nicht so viele Tips...

Wer hat´s verbockt - Herr Zwillenbrock !

Ich sach´ ja immer wieder : hausgemachte Probleme, die früher oder später reichlich Futter für Anzeigen liefern.

Solche Leute unterstütze ich niemals wohlwollend, weil - und hier ganz aktuell durch diesen Fall mglw. alle Angler ( auch Gutmenschenangler ) mit schärferen Einschnitten / mehr Anzeigen zu rechnen haben könnten.

Ich sage doch: besser sich von solchen Eskalationen deutlich abgrenzen; m.M. nach hätte der Verband den Betreiber auch selber deutlich kritisieren müssen, um die umsichtigen Angler zu schützen, die sie schliesslich vertreten.

Klare Kante pro Angler und gegen Trophäenfischen.

R.S.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Also das thema macht gerade die große runde und wird durch viele Anti Jagd Tierrechtsseiten etc.verlinkt.

Da ich ja auf einigen Seiten angemeldet bin sind auch die Kommentare nicht ohne,man fordert Mitglieder auf alles was man Anzeigen kann auch Anzuzeigen,egal wo und wie auch am Dorfteich die kleinen Buben die das Angeln gerade entdecken müssten bekämpft werden.


Aber wir haben ja nen Verband der mit einer Stimme spricht,der wird sich bestimmt morgen dazu äussern.


|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ RS


Ich respektiere jede Meinung. Und damit auch deine.....


Finde aber dass du es dir dermaßen leicht mit deiner Argumentation machst. Was hilft es dir dich von den sogenannten "schwarzen Schaafen" abzugrenzen? In den Augen der Tierrechtler bist du ANGLER... egal welcher! 

 Ist absolut nichts persönliches, aber ich bin echt negativ überrascht, dass nach all dem was in der Vergangenheit passiert ist noch ein Angler mit dem Finger auf andere zeigt und auch noch denkt, dass das der richtige Weg ist....

 Spielen wir das Szenario weiter... es gibt keine schwarzen Schaafe mehr... hören die Tierrechtler dann auf? Nein! Dann suchen die in deinen Krümmeln..... und die werden was finden ....

ich zitiere nochmal Thomas:



> _*Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und Release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehmen wir "normale Angler" ja fälschlicherweise an, dass wir in unserem Handeln unantastbar sind...


Sehr, sehr weiser Spruch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In deren Augen gibt es KEINE GUTEN, BESSERE und SCHLECHTEN Angler, sondern NUR UND AUSSCHLIEßLICH SCHLECHTE!!


Leider werden das einige Kollegen nie verstehen; siehe:


Fotomanni schrieb:


> ...Je mehr über so etwas berichtet wird, desto mehr werden wir mit diesen Anglern in einen Topf geworfen wenn uns mal ein maßiger Fisch durch die Finger gleitet. Was wohl jedem mal passiert.


 
----------------



DSAV schrieb:


> "Schwarze Schaafe aussortieren/nicht unterstützen und Peta´s Stimme wird leiser" .
> 
> Falsche Einstellung, die PETA ist gegen das Angeln generell!!! Wer das nicht versteht, sorry. Schwarze Schafe aussortieren? Und das klingt wieder so als wenn man im vorrauseilendem Gehorsam sich selbst kastriert. Wir verbieten mal ohne Grund Nachtangeln, Setzkescher, catch an relase und Hegefischen um möglichst stromlinienförmig keinen Angriffspunkt zu bieten. Falscher Ansatz. Für die PETA gibt es keinen guten Angler, sondern nur Mörder.


Ich danke für die klare Aussage!!!




Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn es zu einem Urteil kommt und das wird es wohl, wenn der Kläger nicht die Klage zurücknimmt, dann werden ausgehend von dem schon im Beschluß dargestellten Problemkreisen Rechtssätze geschaffen, die die Zulässigkeit des Angeln in Abgrenzung zum Tierschutzgesetz aktuell klar definieren werden.
> Dazu wird gehören, aus welchen Gründen das Angeln (nur) zulässig ist und welcher Umgang mit dem Tier angemessen ist.
> Und die Tendenz lässt sich dem Beschluß schon deutlich entnehmen!
> 
> ...


Und hier danke ich für die Aufklärung & Analyse, 
auch wenn sie so gar nicht erfreulich ist.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich kann das nicht so dramatisch sehen wie viele User hier. Warum?

Ich habe meine Fischerprüfung vor exakt 40 Jahren abgelegt. Zu einer Zeit, als Frauen und Kinder noch verbreitet einen Satz heiße Ohren bekamen, wenn sie nicht spurten. Bei sowas wurde zwar schon ein bisschen gemunkelt, aber so wirklich interessiert hat es noch niemanden. Damals gab es 5 mal so viel Verkehrstote wie heute. Bei einem um Längen geringeren Fahrzeugbestand. Vom Masturbieren bekam man noch Rückenmarkschwund, Schwule waren ein Fall für die Hölle, und Afrikaner hießen Wilde, Neger oder Heiden. 

Seitdem hat sich in sämtlichen Lebensbereichen unglaublich viel verändert. Was aber ist für mich als Angler anders geworden? 

Die einzig wirkliche Einschränkung ist das ausgesprochen dumme Nachtangelverbot in einigen Bundesländern. Das haben wir aber imho eher den Grünen und ihren Nachahmern zu verdanken, die um Wählerstimmen buhlen. Dagegen würde ich mich mit aller Vehemenz wehren. Das ist aber auch schon alles.

Was gibt es sonst? Wettangelverbot. Damit lebe ich gut, denn anders als in den 70ern bin ich schon seit Jahrzehnten der Auffassung, dass man lebende Tiere nicht um die Wette fängt. Und dieses vernünftige Verbot umgeht man auch nicht in bauernschlauer Manier mit Königs- oder Hegefischen. 

Was sonst noch? Verbot des Angelns mit lebendem Köderfisch. Auch dabei hatte ich schon damals ein unglaublich unangenehmes Gefühl, und würde es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr tun. Auch dieses Verbot stört mich nicht im Geringsten. Im Gegenteil. Ich finde es äußerst vernünftig.

Hinzu kommen dann noch Auswüchse wie in diesem Fred beschrieben, die ebenfalls absolut unzeitgemäß sind.

Und damit hat es sich dann im Prinzip auch schon. Für mich persönlich hat sich damit in 40 Jahren absolut 0,0 geändert, denn die angesprochenen Dinge hätte (nicht nur) ich ohnehin eingestellt. Und damit kann ich eigentlich ganz gut leben, und reagiere deshalb auch nicht so nervös.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@GeorgeB

Ich gehe seit 36 Jahren angeln und kann Deinem Posting nur beipflichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Was gibt es sonst? Wettangelverbot. *Damit lebe ich gut*, denn anders als in den 70ern bin ich schon seit Jahrzehnten der Auffassung, dass man lebende Tiere nicht um die Wette fängt. Und dieses vernünftige Verbot umgeht man auch nicht in bauernschlauer Manier mit Königs- oder Hegefischen.
> 
> Was sonst noch? Verbot des Angelns mit lebendem Köderfisch. Auch dabei hatte ich schon damals ein unglaublich unangenehmes Gefühl, und würde es schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr tun. *Auch dieses Verbot stört mich nicht im Geringsten. Im Gegenteil. Ich finde es äußerst vernünftig.*



Eben.
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @GeorgeB
> 
> Ich gehe seit 36 Jahren angeln und kann Deinem Posting nur beipflichten.


ich angel zwar erst 34 jahre, auch für mich persönlich hat sich das angeln ansich nicht so wahnsinnig zum negativen verändert, aber ich spüre irgendwie, daß die einschläge um mich rum immer näher kommen.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Genau das wollte ich auch grade schreiben [emoji106]
Im ersten Moment denkt man es betrifft einen alles nicht, aber irgendwann kommt der dicke Hammer und dann ist es zu spät.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@GeorgeB
Wenn du damit leben kannst, dass auch du und deine Angelei alsbald


GeorgeB schrieb:


> ...unzeitgemäß sind


und es auch für dich, spätestens aber Enkel, vorbei sein wird.


So ein Puffbetreiber, der sich aus Blödheit die Krätze auch noch selbst ins Haus geholt hat, ist doch nur ein erster (mittlerweile eher Xter) Schritt.
Deren Weg hat noch ein Stück, aber das Ziel ist klar(!) definiert.


gründler schrieb:


> das Ziel ist es Angeln und Jagd *komplett* zu verbieten


Es gab ein paar Mal die Karte _"setze aus, gehe keinen Schritt weiter"_, aber bislang gingen alle(!) vollzogenen Schritte in Richtung Ziel!

Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


ronram schrieb:


> Vielleicht nehmen wir "normale Angler" ja fälschlicherweise an, dass wir in unserem Handeln unantastbar sind...



By the way:
Der Großfisch-Paylake & die Ethik


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ich angel zwar erst 34 jahre, auch für mich persönlich hat sich das angeln ansich nicht so wahnsinnig zum negativen verändert, aber ich spüre irgendwie, daß die einschläge um mich rum immer näher kommen.




Also ich denke, dass für eingefleischte Raubfischangler eurer Generation der Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs viel verändert hat. Sie müssen jetzt nämlich aufpassen wenn sie ihn trotzdem nehmen, dass keine Kontrolleure da sind oder sie diese kennen


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ RS
> 
> 
> Ich respektiere jede Meinung. Und damit auch deine.....
> ...



Sie werden zumindest versuchen, was zu finden; das wird aber nur umso leichter, je mehr Eskapaden am Wasser toleriert werden.
wie gesagt, die machen weiter - aber man sollte es ihnen nicht zu leicht machen - zusätzlich zur eigenen Einstellung, dass ich mich als Gutangler sehe...also nicht kuschen, sondern zu vernünftigem Verhalten am Wasser stehen.

R.S.


----------



## ronram (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/agrar/tierschutz/pdf/Betriebshinweise%20Angelteiche.pdf

Ist vor dem Hintergrund dieses Threads sicher interessant.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mit *Petas Stimme wird leiser* meine ich: denen gehen die Argumente aus, die Sreien zwar noch, finden aber weniger Gehör.
> 
> R.S.



Die haben nie echte Argumente benutzt...ansonsten wüsste selbst der dümmste Unterstützer dieser Demagogentruppe recht schnell, wohin die Reise letztendlich gehen soll.

Komisch,bei anderen Rattenfängern heisst es dann immer ,nur umfassender Gegenwind und Solidarität der Gemeinschaft hält die bösen Geister in Schach.

Aber bei grün lackierten Tierrechtsfaschos soll ich plötzlich meinem weniger ethisch handelnden Angelnachbar die Solidarität entziehen nur um kurzfristig meinen Arxxx retten zu können?


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass für eingefleischte Raubfischangler eurer Generation der Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs viel verändert hat. Sie müssen jetzt nämlich aufpassen wenn sie ihn trotzdem nehmen, dass keine Kontrolleure da sind oder sie diese kennen


hat mich nie gejuckt, das fischen mit lebendem köderfisch war mir immer schon zu anstrengend. entweder hat der fisch sich festgesetzt, oder für schöne verwicklungen gesorgt, ne, war nie mein ding. 
lieber tot und ruhe ist. bis zum biss natürlich. |supergri
mein vater, zwei jahre vor mir mit dem angeln angefangen, trauert heute noch dem lebenden köderfisch nach.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nein,

ich entziehe den "weniger ethischen Anglern" nicht die Solidarität, weil Petra Angeln doof findet, sondern weil ich die 
besagten Angler doof finde.

Eigenverantwortung.

Baue ich Mist, dann stehe ich dafür gerade.
Genau wie Herr Zwillenbrock ; mein Verständnis hat er nicht.

R.s.


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Genau wie Herr Zwillenbrock ; mein Verständnis hat er nicht.




Meins auch nicht, weil er es einfach übertrieben hat. Das war keine intelligente Kombination von releasen und abschlagen, sondern ein Angelzirkus


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> ich entziehe den "weniger ethischen Anglern" nicht die Solidarität, weil Petra Angeln doof findet, sondern weil ich die
> besagten Angler doof finde.
> ...




Ändert aber nach wie vor nichts am Hauptproblem, dass Tierrechtler ALLE Angler und ALLE Jäger und irgendwann ALLE Tierhalter etc. an den Pranger stellen wollen .....


Da bringt es mir nix, dass ich den Harry doof finde da er gestern mit lebendenen Köfi geangelt hat..... der Egon beim Herzstich nicht gleich getroffen hat.... der Ivan eig nur just for fun mit der Spinnrute los zieht etc....


----------



## labralehn (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mal ein paar Fragen zu der Thematik:

Könnte es sein, daß dies nur so in Deutschland (DE) passieren kann, daß man beim "Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen" ein Problem bekommt?

Es gibt im Ausland (In Europa) jede Menge Länder in denen man sogar bestimmte Fische beangeln darf, diese aber wieder schonend zurücksetzen muss (No Kill), wie gesagt angeln ist auf bestimmte Fische erlaubt, aber diese müssen dort wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Gibt es diesbezüglich von Tape auch schon Anzeigen?

Schreit Tape hier in DE nur so laut, weil wir hier entsprechende Richter - Gesetzgeber - haben, welche auf dem gleichen Status Quo von Fr. Dr. H-K. sind?  (keine Angelprüfung absolviert)

Oder ist Tape ein generelles Thema auch ausserhalb von DE?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste (Auflistung) der Spender (keine Namen nur die Anzahl derer), wenn ja ist auch bekannt, wo Tape die meisten Spendengelder her bekommt?

(http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...ilungen/dafv-praesidentin-wuenscht-petri-heil)


----------



## Garrett P.I. (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Per PM zu - hoffentlich - beiderseitiger Zufriedenheit geklärt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Per PM zu - hoffentlich - beiderseitiger Zufriedenheit geklärt.


Absolut.
Danke!!

Und damit wieder zum eigentlichen  Thema


----------



## Fr33 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



labralehn schrieb:


> Mal ein paar Fragen zu der Thematik:
> 
> Könnte es sein, daß dies nur so in Deutschland (DE) passieren kann, daß man beim "Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen" ein Problem bekommt?
> 
> ...



Um deine Frage zu beantworten.... sicherlich ist das auch ein Thema in anderen Ländern. Allerdings haben die eine andere Auffassung was Gründe PRO Angeln angeht und entsprechend andere Tierschutzgesetze....


----------



## lute (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

das ich doch nichts neues. ich schrieb hier letztes jahr erst, dass ein bekannter forelllenteich in der nähe von oberhausen neuerdings nach dem fischereischein fragt und es ausdrücklich verbietet, gefangene fische zu releasen. auf meine nachfrage bekam ich dann auch die antwort, die ich erwartet habe. peta besucht diese anlage regelmäßig und seit dem schaut auch die stadt genauer hin und führt regelmäßig kontrollen durch. ich denke mal, die gutmenschen von peta haben verstöße ohne ende dokumentiert und zur anzeige gebracht. somit hat sich der besatz von stören natürlich erledigt, dass einzige was dort wirklich gut ging. das ändert aber nicht wirklich etwas für uns, dass Trophäenfischen war ja schon davor verboten und in diesem speziellen fall kann ich es sogar nachvollziehen. nicht zu vergleichen mit einem catch and release an einem gewässer mit natürlicher Reproduktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> nicht zu vergleichen mit einem catch and release an einem gewässer mit natürlicher Reproduktion


Für Schützer und Tierrechtler ist das schlicht GENAU DAS GLEICHE..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## lute (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Schützer und Tierrechtler ist das schlicht GENAU DAS GLEICHE..



Da hast du natürlich Recht. Der Unterschied liegt aber darin, dass man sich mit so einer Anlage sehr verwundbar macht, ganz besonders dann, wenn man den anwesenden Anglern _ausdrücklich entgegen dem Gesetz _verbietet, diese speziellen Fische zu entnehmen. Ganz, ganz, ganz besonders dann, wenn die Anlage der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wird, wie in dem von mir genannten Beispiel. (was sich inzwischen geändert hat seit dem Theater)
 Und nochmal, das Thema ist nichts neues. Was schon lange verboten ist, wird hier im großen Rahmen praktiziert und _vorgeschrieben._


Der einzelne Angler, welcher "alleine" an sein gewöhnliches Gewässer fährt und dort _nach eigenen ermessen_ einen Fisch zurücksetzt, fällt dabei kaum auf und ist nur sehr schwer angreifbar.

Und im Bezug zu deinem Denkanstoß...
Mich persönlich hat das Trophäenangeln an den Puffs nicht gestört, mir ist es egal wie andere mit  ihren Fang umgehen, dass sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich kann es aber auch verstehen, wenn der Staat sagt, dass es sich hierbei um  Tierquälerei handelt, wenn ein Fisch nur dazu gezüchtet wird, um immer und immer wieder aus dem Teich gezogen zu werden. Besonders dann, wenn bereits Gesetzte existieren, die genau das verbieten.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



lute schrieb:


> Der einzelne Angler, welcher "alleine" an sein gewöhnliches Gewässer fährt und dort nach eigenen ermessen einen Fisch zurücksetzt, fällt dabei kaum auf und ist nur sehr schwer angreifbar.


Und du erkennst nicht den Denkfehler?! #d


----------



## lute (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und du erkennst nicht den Denkfehler?! #d



Mit Denkfehler spielst du wohl wieder auf das an, was mir schon Thomas  versuchte zu erläutern. Quasi, dass man mit den Puffanglern in einem Boot  sitzt und man der nächste ist?

Falls du darauf anspielst, erkenne ich meinen Denkfehler nicht, denn zum dritten mal. Trophäenangeln, bzw. Catch and Release, bzw. das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist schon lange verboten. Nur weil wir jetzt zum ersten mal ein Paradabeispiel in den Medien haben, ändert sich daran nichts. 

Oder wo liegt mein Denkfehler? |kopfkrat


----------



## Piketom (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wie sich ein solches Urteil auf den geplanten Großhechtpuff Müritz auswirkt, wo ja gleichermaßen gewirtschaftet werden soll und angebliche Bestandsverbesserungen, mit einem offiziellen Fangfenster verbrämt werden?


 
Ein geplanter Grosshechtpuff an der Müritz|kopfkrat

Jürgen,da hab ich jetzt grad mal nen bissl rumgesucht...ohne Ergebnis!
Interessiert mich schon und passt ja dann auch hierher.

Zu dem besagtem Teichbesitzer...

Also wenn man so unverblümt mit der Sache insgesamt umgeht und sich quasi selbst ne Strasse Richtung Hinterteil asphaltiert,darf man sich auch nicht wundern über den Omnibus der mit Vollgas und voll besetzt mit zahlenden "Gästen" diese Möglichkeit der "Abkürzung" wahr nimmt und nutzt

Gruss Tom


----------



## Surf (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangelnan Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Piketom schrieb:


> Also wenn man so unverblümt mit der Sache insgesamt umgeht und sich quasi selbst ne Strasse Richtung Hinterteil asphaltiert,darf man sich auch nicht wundern über den Omnibus der mit Vollgas und voll besetzt mit zahlenden "Gästen" diese Möglichkeit der "Abkürzung" wahr nimmt und nutzt


 
Jep!...


----------



## Sneep (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

ich verstehe nicht, wie diese Entscheidung des Gerichts jemanden verwundern kann. Es verwundert nur, dass diese Praxis sich so lange halten konnte. 

Egal was jeder von uns von der gegenwärtigen Rechtssprechung hält, wir wissen aber auch, wie in solchen Fällen geurteilt wird.

Am Baggersee fällt ein Beweis zu finden ziemlich schwer, da ist der Fisch halt aus der Hand gerutscht.

 In diesem Fall mit Ansagen wie: " wir setzen alle zurück, die andern wollen  den Fisch ja auch noch mal fangen" oder " Den haben wir schon 10x gefangen". Das alles schön in die Kamera und ins Mikro. 
In dem Moment war das Thema juristisch durch. Es ist bekannt, dass  Gerichte als vernünftigen Grund nur den Verzehr oder eine andere  sinnvolle Nutzung  (Tierfutter) anerkennen. Da hat man sich die Schlinge um den Hals gelegt und selber zugezogen.

Was hätte der Verband hier tun soillen? Sich in einen Prozess verwickeln lassen, den man nicht gewinnen kann?
Da blieb nur übrig sich von solchen Praktiken zu distanzieren.

Die Aufforderung an den Betreiber in Berufung zu gehen ist mehr als leichtfertig. Wenn er weiter klagt, wird dieser Fall ein weiteres Grundsatzurteil nach sich ziehen. Am besten er einigt sich mit dem Gericht auf eine Geldstrafe und der Fall ist vom Tisch. Je eher desto besser.

Diese Aktion war in etwa so clever wie die Idee den nächsten Bankraub in der Poizeikantine zu besprechen.

snEEp


----------



## weltenwanderer (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Es ist toerricht anzunehmen dass...


1)... die inkompetenz entgegen landläufiger meinun mit dem bestehen des bundesfischereischein abgegeben wird...

2)... es gibt schwarzangler die vom fisch mehr verstehen als so mancher vereinsangler wie mir oefter vor augen gefuehrt wurde

3)... krise birgt chance... an der angelei wird sich fuer mich auch im falle das etwas in kraft tritt nicht veraendern nur wird dann mehr geld fuer tackle vorhanden sein

4)... macht ihr politik ich mach angelei




FDEEHA


----------



## MEnkirch (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist hier aber nicht das Thema, C+R, dafür gibts nen eigenen Thread.
> Danke.-



Hallo,

Das lässt sich jedoch nur schwer trennen, da es in diesem Beschluss einzig und alleine um C+R geht.
Daher ist besagter Beschluss auch nichts neues, denn C+R ist nun einmal untersagt.

Wie man dazu nun steht muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich persönlich würde z.B. niemals einen Köder ins Wasser halten, wenn ich für einen etwaigen Fang keinerlei Verwendung hätte und halte diese reine "Trophäenangelei", insbesondere in solchen Angelparks, für pervers.
Mit anderen Worten: Wenn meine Pfanne zu klein für einen 2,5 Meter Stör ist oder ich Karpfen nicht gerne esse, dann lasse ich die Viecher in Ruhe! 
Diese Tiere nur zu fangen, um mein eigenes Mitteilungsbedürfnis auf Facebook, YouTube und Co. zu befriedigen, halte ich schlicht und einfach für völlig respektlos der Natur gegenüber.

Was stand da noch gleich in unserem Sportfischer-Pass?

"Angler, 

Dein Recht ist: Anteil zu haben an dem großen Schatz, den die deutschen Fischgewässer bergen;

Deine Pflicht ist: diesen Hort zu schützen, zu hegen und zu pflegen, wo immer es auch sei.

Sei allen ein Vorbild in Deiner Liebe zur Natur und *beweise sie in Deiner Achtung vor ihren Geschöpfen*."


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und es ist dennoch Offtopic:
Beim C+R gehts um das willentliche zurücksetzen jeden Fisches, hier gehts um Trophäenfische in gewerblichen Anlagen (wobei es natürlich was anderes ist, wenn Berufsfischer massenweise Fische zerquetschen in ihren Netzen, vieles wieder tot ins Wasser werfen und das alles trotz Tierschutz dürfen, weils gewerblich ist - nur wenns ums Angeln geht, da zählt dann auf einmal der Tierschutz - alles Heuchler..)..

Und es geht nicht um ein C+R-Verbot, sondern dass hier Verwertung als alleiniger Grund (nicht mal mehr Hege!) gerichtlich postuliert wird.

Daher werde ich ab hier stumpf alle Posts löschen, die hier eine reine C+R - Diskussion anfangen, statt den dafür existierenden Thread zu nutzen.
Danke


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Moin Thomas...


ggf schlafe ich noch halb *gg*, aber du musst mir den Unterschied zw. C+R (das du ja vermeiden willst) und dem Thema "Trophäenangeln mit Rücksetzgebot" erklären.... letzteres ist ja Thema und auch sogleich der Grund für die rechtlichen Konsequenzen....


In meinen Augen ist das ein und die gleiche ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nö, ich will kein c+r vermeiden, mir ist das latte, sollte jeder machen dürfen, wie er will..

Aber hier gehts eben NICHT um C+R, sondern um einen Beschluss über einen gewerblichen Teich, in dem auch entnahmefähige Fische sind und der sich die Regeln halt zurechtgedeichselt hat, dass man größere zurücksetzen kann.

Da man den einzelnen Angler nicht "erwischen" kann (wer so bescheuert ist, zu zugeben, dass er alle Fische zurücksetzen will, ist in diesem gutmenschengesteuerten Tierschutzstaat eh selber schuld..), nimmt man nun den Anlagenbetreiber in Haftung, der dann für jeden von Anglern  zurückgesetzten Fisch 2.000 Euro zahlen soll.

Kann dann im Nachgang für jeden Bewirtschafter (auch Vereine) genauso kommen und hat nix mit c+r zu tun, sondern mit Entnahme- und Abknüppelgebot, weil eben nur noch Verwertung und nicht mehr Hege anerkannt wird.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann dann im Nachgang für jeden Bewirtschafter (auch Vereine) genauso kommen und hat nix mit c+r zu tun, sondern mit Entnahme- und Abknüppelgebot, weil eben nur noch Verwertung und nicht mehr Hege anerkannt wird.


...und schwupps ist es nur noch ein kleiner schritt richtung angelverbot...


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



lute schrieb:


> Mit Denkfehler spielst du wohl wieder auf das an, was mir schon Thomas  versuchte zu erläutern. Quasi, dass man mit den Puffanglern in einem Boot  sitzt und man der nächste ist?
> 
> Falls du darauf anspielst, erkenne ich meinen Denkfehler nicht, denn zum dritten mal. Trophäenangeln, bzw. Catch and Release, bzw. das Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund ist schon lange verboten. Nur weil wir jetzt zum ersten mal ein Paradabeispiel in den Medien haben, ändert sich daran nichts.
> 
> Oder wo liegt mein Denkfehler? |kopfkrat




|good:


Sehr reflektiert geschrieben - und Dein Verständnis gefällt mir.

Auch Deine anderen Posts unterschreibe ich so - kein Denkfehler !


R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht, wie diese Entscheidung des Gerichts jemanden verwundern kann. Es verwundert nur, dass diese Praxis sich so lange halten konnte.
> 
> ...




Ich liebe den Mann...:m|good:|good:|good:

R.S.


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Man braucht zum Angeln einen vernünftigen Grund... Na das hört sich ja vernünftig an.

Es wird uns hier bei so etwas banalem wie dem angeln die Fähigkeit abgesprochen selbstständig zu entscheiden, und manche sehen das als zivilisatorische Errungenschaft und feiern das.

Arbeiten gehen,steuern zahlen, konsumieren, maul halten...


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das Kind ist schon viel viel länger in den Brunnen gefallen.... das was wir jetzt sehen sind die Spätfolgen von damals....


----------



## lute (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> sondern um einen Beschluss über einen gewerblichen Teich, in dem auch entnahmefähige Fische sind und der sich die Regeln halt zurechtgedeichselt hat, dass man größere zurücksetzen kann.



Das stimmt so nicht Thomas und das weißt du sicher auch.
Ich fahre ja selbst alle Jahre wieder an so eine Anlage um mir ein paar Forellen zu fangen. Dort wird einem gleich beim kaufen der Tageskarte deutlich gemacht, dass man die Störe zurück zu setzen hat, ohne wenn und aber. Wer sich daran nicht hält, wird ganz sicher von der Anlage geschmissen. 
Von "Können" kann da keine Rede sein.
Und genau hier liegt der Unterschied zu einem Angelverein, der dies seinen Karpfenanglern nicht ausdrücklich verbietet, bzw. vorschreibt.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Kind ist schon viel viel länger in den Brunnen  gefallen.... das was wir jetzt sehen sind die Spätfolgen von  damals....



So ist es. Darum verstehe ich den plötzlichen Hype um dieses Thema nicht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ja, ist in der tat sehr verzwickt die lage.
gefühlsmäßig bin ich durchaus auf einer welle mit rheinspezie&sneep. 
als ich damals den bericht gesehen hab, dacht´ ich mir auch, was für xxxxx, andererseits was ist so schlimm daran einen fisch mehrfach zu fangen? es zeigt doch "nur", daß fische meist keinen schaden nehmen wenn sie mehrmals am haken hingen.
noch nie jemand ´nen gut genährten räuber mit rostigem metall im maul gefangen?
waren wir nicht alle begeistert als die ersten berichte über den redmire pool und die berühmteste bewohnererin clarissa auftauchten?
warum darf der fang eines fisches nicht nur spaß machen, bzw. wem will man ernsthaft glauben machen, daß man sich bei miesem wetter an eine stark befahrene wasserstraße setzt um seinen hunger zu stillen?

leute wacht auf und hört auf euch in die eigene tasche zu lügen.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sneep schrieb:


> Was hätte der Verband hier tun soillen? Sich in einen Prozess verwickeln lassen, den man nicht gewinnen kann?
> Da blieb nur übrig sich von solchen Praktiken zu distanzieren.


Zumindest erkennen, dass die auf den einen Punkt reduzierte Argumentation, "nur Nahrungserwerb", immer mehr zum Bumerang wird?

 Es gibt sehr viele vernünftige Gründe für das Angeln, ...außer Nahrungserwerb ...und Hege.

 Ein Verband muss sich dafür einsetzen, dass gesellschaftlich, politisch und natürlich juristisch viele/alle Gründe anerkannt werden. Schlichtweg weil es richtig ist und weil so die Existenz des Angelns gesichert wird.
 Und dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, wie die Chancen auf Erfolge momentan sind.

*Letztendlich muss der vernünftige Grund für die Angelei *
*das Angeln selbst sein!*

 Dass nur in Deutschland solch eine eingeschränkte Sicht herrscht, überhaupt solche Diskussionen und Prozesse geführt werden, muss doch jedem vernünftig denkendem Mensch (ob Angler oder nicht) zu denken geben.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zumindest erkennen, dass die auf den einen Punkt reduzierte Argumentation, "nur Nahrungserwerb", immer mehr zum Bumerang wird?
> 
> Es gibt sehr viele vernünftige Gründe für das Angeln, ...außer Nahrungserwerb ...und Hege.
> 
> ...





Danke Katie!


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> ...und schwupps ist es nur noch ein kleiner schritt richtung angelverbot...


Exakt das ist wie gesagt das Problem, wenn nur noch Verwertung und nicht mal mehr Hege zählt.

Dann gilt:

Sobald Fische als ungenießbar deklariert --> nix mehr angel, da kein sinnvoller Grund mehr dafür.

Brauchen nur ein paar ökologisch korrekte Gutachtenaffen engagiert werden, dann geht sowas ganz schnell. Die Achillesferse der gesamten D-Angelei.

Würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn es in Zukunft für Angler zu mehr Gewässersperrungen wg. angeblich zu hoher Schadstoffbelastung kommt - insbesondere an bzw. in Flüssen, wo u. U. noch Altlasten aus vergangenen Jahrzehnten im Untergrund schlummern.

Das muss nur entsprechend ausgenutzt werden, dann können wir unseren Kram einmotten.

Weil man eben nicht angeln darf, ohne essen zu wollen. Das "essen" ist der Hauptschwachpunkt dabei.

Und das "essen" kommt vom Wirbelsäulen-Tierschutzblödsinn, der die Keimzelle des gesamten Folgeblödsinns ist.

Niemand wird das Angeln als solches offiziell abschaffen - das wird dann wie gesagt durch die Hintertür gemacht, die sich aufgrund genannter fataler "Argumentationskette" öffnet. Staatlich legitimierter Ökoterror.

Und dagegen ist dann leider extrem schlecht anzugehen, da ja sozusagen nur der Bürger vor Selbstvergiftung bewahrt werden soll und dafür auch noch dankbar zu sein hat.

Was will man dann sagen? "Ich habe das Recht, mich selbst zu vergiften"? Dürfte ein ziemlich schlechtes Argument sein.

Und dass Gutachten, "neueste wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse" usw. vor allem in heutiger Zeit definitiv nicht mehr unbedingt objektiv sind, sondern für bestimmte Zwecke manipulierend in Auftrag gegeben werden, ist ja nu nich gerade ein Geheimnis.

Da wird einfach der "Wissenschaftsstempel" für die Legitimation von Quatsch aller Art verwendet. Da der normale Doofi in der D-Gesellschaft halt glaubt, dass etwas stimmen muss, solange es von irgendeinem Wissenschaftler kommt.

Auch ne Form der typisch deutschen Titel- und Amtshörigkeit.

Herr bzw. Fr. Dr. haben hierzulande halt per se einfach recht 

Darum nochmal: 

Dieser Wirbelsäulen-Tierschutzmist muss schleunigst weg, weil der die Grundlage für den ganzen anderen Kram ist. Auch für Anzeigen, angler-interne Diskussionen usw.

Wo keine Gesetzesgrundlage, da auch keine Grundlage für Pseudo-Gutachten, Anzeigen und Verbote. Dann pinkelt z. B. auch der Pöter-Köter komplett ins Leere. Siehe z. B. in England, wo Fische "abgekoppelt" sind.

Doch das ist angesichts der aktuellen Entwicklung in D ein schöner Wunschtraum.

Wenn das so weitergeht, geb ich halbwegs normal ausführbarem Angeln in D noch maximal 10 oder 15 Jahre, dann ist Sense.

Dann werden die Bestimmungen allgemein so sein, dass niemand mehr Bock hat, hier noch mit ner Rute loszuziehen. Dank ner perfiden Mischung aus Natur-, Tier- und "Bürgerschutz".

Spätestens dann sind auch alle Besserangler komplett erledigt.

Und in der Zwischenzeit wird einfach über Kohle aussortiert werden, da Gewässer mit "noch bedenkenlos essbaren Fischen" dann nur noch für unglaubliche Preise geangelt werden können.

Bei dem ganzen Kram gehts schlichtweg darum, so vielen normalen Leuten wie möglich schrittweise den Spaß am Angeln zu vermiesen - so nachhaltig, dass die langfristig schon gar keinen Bock mehr drauf haben, weil es ihnen finanziell, zeitlich oder sonstwie nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## lute (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Verband muss sich dafür einsetzen, dass gesellschaftlich, politisch und natürlich juristisch viele/alle Gründe anerkannt werden. Schlichtweg weil es richtig ist und weil so die Existenz des Angelns gesichert wird.



Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber soll er es ausgerechnet im Bezug zu diesem Fall tun? Der Anlagenbetreiber steht mehr als blöd da, noch tiefer hätte man sich kaum in die Kacke reiten können. Die Aussichten sind in der Tat mehr als schlecht. 
In diesem Falle, würde der Verband höchstens an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.
Das ist quasi so, als würden 10.000 Menschen für mehr Waffenrechte im privaten Haushalt demonstrieren und einen Tag später läuft einer der Demonstranten Ammok.  Obwohl es da eigentlich keinen Bezug gibt, würde niemand mehr die 10.000 für voll nehmen.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Okey in dem Falle weiss ich auch nicht was der Verband da machen soll... eine Stufe drüber hat der Verband aber die Möglichkeiten die Gründe fürs Angeln neu auszurollen... weg von HappaHappa und Hege....hin zum Angeln ansich als sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung....


----------



## Lommel (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Man braucht zum Angeln einen vernünftigen Grund... Na das hört sich ja vernünftig an.



Ich stell beim Angeln immer ein Schild mit "Habe Hunger" auf.
Erstens hab ich dann meinen vernünftigen Grund schon öffentlich angegeben und zweitens lassen sich so prima noch ein paar Euros nebenherverdienen.|rolleyes


----------



## lute (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich stell beim Angeln immer ein Schild mit "Habe Hunger" auf.
> Erstens hab ich dann meinen vernünftigen Grund schon öffentlich angegeben und zweitens lassen sich so prima noch ein paar Euros nebenherverdienen.|rolleyes



 Sollte ich auch mal versuchen


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



lute schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht, aber soll er es ausgerechnet im Bezug zu diesem Fall tun?


Ich weiß es auch nicht. Vermutlich ging/geht da auch nix mehr.
Bin kein Jurist.
Kritisch sehe ich aber, dass
a) durch die Zustimmung der Verbände zu dem gelaufenen Prozedere im Nachgang, die Thematik noch weiter zementiert wurde und
b) dass es überhaupt keinen Ansatz für ein Umdenken bei den Verbänden gibt. 
Die reiten stumpf weiter das immer stumpfer werdende Schwert mit 'Fressen & sonst gar nix'.

Und damit auch dieser alleinige Grund kritisch wird, braucht es nur 2 Dinge
a)


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sobald Fische als ungenießbar deklariert --> nix mehr angel, da kein sinnvoller Grund mehr dafür.


oder b)
wenn es eine gesellschaftliche/politische Mehrheit dafür gäbe, dass diese Form des Nahrungserwerbs in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich niemand mehr braucht und/oder dieser _einzige_ Grund dem Tierschutz unterzuordnen wäre,
dann ist der Ofen ganz einfach aus.

Wenn man den Angelgegnern nur noch einen einzigen Ansatz gibt, an dem sie hebeln müssen, dann werden sie dies natürlich auch genau da tun.
Nun kann man kontroverser Ansicht sein, wie schnell so was kommen kann und wie erfolgreich die sein könnten, keine Frage.
Aber es ist doch absolut fahrlässig sich selbst so dem Messer zu nähern ...und dies auch noch als richtige Politik verkaufen zu wollen.

Die Interessenvertreter müssen genau das Gegenteil angehen;
wie schon gesagt, der vernünftige Grund nach TierSchG für das Angeln muss das Angeln an sich sein.

Und ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter:
Fische dürfen nicht anderen Wirbeltieren i.S.d TierSchG gleichgestellt sein.
Auch dafür müssten Verbände einstehen & kämpfen, völlig egal wie hoffnungslos dieses Vorhaben zur Zeit auch sein mag.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sneep schrieb:


> ......
> In dem Moment war das Thema juristisch durch. Es ist bekannt, dass  Gerichte als vernünftigen Grund nur den Verzehr oder eine andere  sinnvolle Nutzung  (Tierfutter) anerkennen. Da hat man sich die Schlinge um den Hals gelegt und selber zugezogen.
> 
> Was hätte der Verband hier tun soillen? Sich in einen Prozess verwickeln lassen, den man nicht gewinnen kann?
> ...



Der Verband hat uns allen die Schlinge um den Hals gelegt, in dem er seit dem letzten Jahrtausend leichtfertig nur noch und ausschließlich auf die Nahrungsbeschaffung als Legitimation der Angelei abstellte.

In den vorliegenden Prozeß braucht er sich nach jahrelang sträflich unterlassener Lobbyarbeit tatsächlich völlig sinnbefreit nicht einmischen.

Im Übrigen befindet sich der Rechtsstreit vor dem Verwaltungsgericht. Dort wird die Rechtmäßigkeit der gegen ihn erlassenen Verfügung überprüft. Gegen diese Verfügung hat er Klage eingereicht!
Da geht es daher nicht ums "Aushandeln" einer Geldstrafe wie etwa im OWI- oder Strafverfahren!
Daher bitte nicht alle Gerichtszweige miteinander vermischen!

Ob er Berufung gegen ein Urteil einlegen soll/wird, wird die erstinstanzliche Entscheidung ergeben. Hat ihm das hier tatsächlich schon jemand angeraten?

Mir dünkt, dass ein Kläger/Betroffener aber durchaus mal die Chance wahrnehmen sollte, die Rechtfertigung der Angelei auch aus anderen Gründen herzuleiten.
Der vorliegende Fall dürfte dazu aber völlig ungeeignet sein.

Im übrigen ist auch die Gesetzgebung, die Auslegung von Gesetzen und damit auch die Verwaltung und Rechtsprechung geprägt durch den vorherrschenden Zeitgeist!
Wobei wir nun wieder beim tatenlosen Verband wären!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter:
> Fische dürfen nicht anderen Wirbeltieren i.S.d TierSchG gleichgestellt sein.
> Auch dafür müssten Verbände einstehen & kämpfen, völlig egal wie hoffnungslos dieses Vorhaben zur Zeit auch sein mag.



Eher fragt diese Verbands Laienspielgruppe in einer Neumondnacht unter einer tausendjährigen Eiche den immer noch thronenden (Un)Geist eines "berühmten" Staatsanwalts um Rat.

Neues denken geht nur mit neuen Köpfen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Neues denken geht nur mit neuen Köpfen.


für DEN geht die nächste runde aber auf dich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Phrasenschwein aufstellen? 
;-)))
Da müsst ich aber oft blechen..


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Spätestens dann sind auch alle Besserangler komplett erledigt.



Und zwar spätestens mit dem Argument: Wer Fisch essen will, braucht nicht angeln, der kann ihn sich kaufen!
Heute wird ja schon in jedem spießigen Provinzsupermarkt selbst Zander käuflich angeboten!


----------



## marlowe (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Das dämliche Trophäenangeln an den kommerziellen Teichanlagen ist glasklar illegal und steht moralisch (höchstens) auf einer Ebene mit Stierkampf. Dem Teichbetreiber darf hier ruhig auf die Finger gehauen werden. 

Aus dem Beschluss kann man jedoch keine Rückschlüsse ziehen auf die angedachten "Entnahmefenster". Diese dürften vom Fischereiberechtigten relativ einfach und tierschutzkonform geregelt werden können.


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich stell beim Angeln immer ein Schild mit "Habe Hunger" auf.
> Erstens hab ich dann meinen vernünftigen Grund schon öffentlich angegeben und zweitens lassen sich so prima noch ein paar Euros nebenherverdienen.|rolleyes



So kann man das Geld für das Anfüttern auch zusammenkratzen..|supergri

Wie hier schon geschrieben Angeln des angelns wegen.

Nahrungsbeschaffung!?Geh zu Tafel e.v. und spar dir das Geld fürs Tackle...

Sorry fürs offtopic, ab jetzt wieder sachlich.

#h


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



marlowe schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Das dämliche Trophäenangeln an den kommerziellen Teichanlagen ist glasklar illegal und steht moralisch (höchstens) auf einer Ebene mit Stierkampf.



Nanana, der Stierkampf hat mit Hemingway schon ein Denkmal in der Weltliteratur gesetzt bekommen, beim alten Mann und dem Meer stand dagegen die Verwertungsabsicht im Vordergrund.  Das macht es auch so schwer, Trophäenangeln als Kulturgut zu verkaufen. 

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor, Trophäenangeln bekommt man nicht verkauft heutzutage. C&D schon und das Ganze - ob man es gut findet oder nicht - wohl künftig sogar mit Entnahmefenster. Insofern werden die C&Rler schon ihren Weg finden. Nur wenn sie die große Bühne betreten wollen, wird es halt den einen oder anderen erwischen. Im öffentlichen Meinungsbild - wo nunmal nur die Verwertungsabsicht verstanden wird bzw. auch ein begründetes Zurücksetzen - sorgt das dann auch für einen gewissen Schaden. Aber letztlich ist bei den beiden Fällen die Angriffsfläche so gering, dass da trotz aller Auguren der Dunkelheit nüscht passieren wird. Da sind andere Geschichten wie Änderungen in lokalen Naturschutzbestimmungen, Begehungsrechten blablablub - mit denen Tierrechtler meist gar nix zu tun haben - viel eingrenzender. Aber man kann natürlich trotzdem aussichtslose große Kriege führen, wenn einem das Klein-Klein zuviel ist.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



marlowe schrieb:


> und steht moralisch (höchstens) auf einer Ebene mit Stierkampf.




Moral?

Der unvergessene Horst Stern,sah es bereits damals richtig:

"In unserer Tierfreundlichen Gesellschaft gilt das prügeln von Hunden für verwerflicher als das ohrfeigen von Ehefrauen"

Das ist die Moral in D

Scheinheilig


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hey, 

man bekommt das nicht mehr verkauft heutzutage in Deutschland. Wer sich hinstellt und "Trophäenangeln" betreibt wird verurteilt,klar.

Aber eben nicht von mir, alle sind die tollen weidmännischen Angler, haben aber trotzdem Bilder ihrer Fänge auf den Smartphones. 

Im grossem und ganzen ist es so das einige diese Leute aus Zwillbrock unsympathisch fanden, und es diesen gönnen das Sie auf den Sack kriegen.

Mir war dieser Pseudointelektuelle Reporter, der die Sache ins rollen gebracht hat, aber eigentlich unsympatischer.

Jetzt wird er von den weidmännischen "besser" Anglern beklatscht. Hauptsache man kann sich irgendwelchen angeblichen Assis überlegen fühlen.

Für mich sieht aber Leben und Leben lassen anders aus,  nur so mal als Denkanstoss an die Moralpolizei.Man ist hier mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger schnell dabei, nicht nur beim angeln...


----------



## Deep Down (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Moral?
> 
> Der unvergessene Horst Stern,sah es bereits damals richtig:
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes Zitat!


----------



## MEnkirch (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> man bekommt das nicht mehr verkauft heutzutage in Deutschland. Wer sich hinstellt und "Trophäenangeln" betreibt wird verurteilt,klar.
> 
> ...




Dass das WAidmännische Angeln für dich ein Fremdwort zu sein scheint, ist uns nun allen bewusst - Danke dafür.


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Aaah, daran lags...danke...#d

Die Erleuchtung kommt grade über mich...


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nach dem die WAIdmännischkeit nun über mich gekommen ist überlege ich nun ob ich beim releasen die Fische nicht mehr mit einem Handtuch anfasse...aber die sind so glitschig und stinken tun die auch...

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Weidmann

Finde ich immer zimliech aufgesetzt wenn Angler meinen sie wären Weidmänner, aber das nur so am Rande.


----------



## Sneep (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

also, wenn ich das recht verstehe sollen die Verbände bitte schön den "Zeitgeist ändern".

Wie sollen sie das den machen? Zum einen versuchen sich daran viele andere Gruppen in der Gesellschaft auch schon.
Dann stelle ich mir vor, dass solche Aktionen wie die, die wir hier diskutieren, nicht gerade dazu dienen den Zeitgeist zu ändern. 
Der Zeitgeist wird sich in seinem Urteil über Angler bestätigt sehen.

Wir haben es hier mit der Justiz zu tun, nicht mit der Politik.
Bei einem Politiker habe ich als Verband  ja Möglichkeiten, zumindest im Wahljahr. Ein Richter schaut in sein Gesetzbuch und in ähnliche Urteile anderer Gerichte.

An dieser Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes wird auch eine Änderung in der Auffassung der Gesellschaft nichts mehr ändern.

Dass der /die Verbände hier sehr vorsichtig agieren scheint mir angebracht. 
Als Ergebnis, kann sowohl stehen, dass das Angeln selbst ein vernünftiger Grund ist,
es kann aber auch dabei herauskommen, dass auch der Verzehr nicht mehr als vernünftiger Grund gilt, weil das Gericht zur Ansicht gelangt, die Annahme Angler angeln wegen des Nahrungserwerbs, nicht mehr der Lebenswirklichkeit an den Gewässern entspricht.

Der Verband kann nur versuchen, diese Sache schnell und diskret zu beenden und das Ganze so gut es geht aus der Öffentlichkeit heraus zu halten.

Wenn sich ein Fall auftut, in dem die Chancen für die Fischerei gut stehen, sollte man das einmal durchziehen.

Kurz gesagt, der Verband muss unbedingt negative Urteile vermeiden und andererseits positive Urteil herbeiführen, wenn sich abschätzen lässt, dass wir gute Chancen haben zu gewinnen.

Ich habe auch meine liebe Not mit meinem Verband. 
Wenn man aber in den Vorwürfen den Begriff "der Verband" durch den Begriff "wir Angler" ersetzt, macht der Satz immer noch Sinn. 

Es ist leider so, dass nicht nur die Generäle versagen, auch das Fußvolk ist nur bedingt einsatzfähig. Jeder hat den Verband den er verdient.

Würde ein Verband zu einer Aktion vor dem Bundestag aufrufen in dieser Sache, ständen dort 200 Mann, die sich anschließend darüber beschweren, dass die Würstchen nicht umsonst waren.

Sneep


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sneep schrieb:


> Jeder hat den Verband den er verdient.


Stimmt - und genau deswegen bin ich froh, kein organisierter Angelfischer, sondern noch richtiger Angler zu sein.

Macho an:
Das Verhältnis 
organisierter Angelfischer zu Angler 
ist wie das Verhältnis 
Schwanzträger zu Mann
oder 
Gummipuppe zu Frau
oder 
alkoholfreies Bier zu Doppelbock
Macho aus


----------



## NedRise (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@Sneep

ja dieser Fall ist aussichtslos. Aber selbst wenn nicht, ich glaube die Haltung des Verbands wäre die gleiche passive wie hier.

Was den Zeitgeist angeht, da hätte der Verband in der Vergangenheit durchaus die Disskussion anderes führen können. Ja ich weiss, hätte, hätte Fahradkette...

Ist es den wirklich zu viel verlangt das Angeln als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung zu propagieren und zu fördern? Statt so zu tun als wäre man ein Naturschutzverband, wenn ich das will gehe ich zu Nabu...und lasse Drachen steigen, das ist als hätte man einen Fisch am Haken, nur man angelt den Wind, habe ich mir sagen lassen..#t


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@sneep

Wie ändern sich Gesetze?
Und damit meine ich nicht Naturgesetze!
Denn die anderen sind von Menschen gemacht, sie ändern sich durch gesellschaftlichen Wandel, durch politische Mehrheiten, durch Kuhhandel innerhalb von Koalitionen (wo auch Kleinstparteien ihren Willen durchsetzen können),... und, verdammt ja, auch durch Lobbyarbeit.
Selbiges gilt in gewissem Rahmen auch für die Auslegung von Gesetzen.

Wer den Kampf aufgibt -oder erst gar nicht aufnimmt- hat schon verloren.

Wohin uns jahrzehntelanges Nixtun, Duckmäuserei & vorauseilender Gehorsam gebracht haben, sehen wir heute.

Mag grad nicht in den Unterlagen wühlen, aber wie sagte es ein DAFV-Funktionär in seinem Bericht zur letzten JHV sinngemäß:
'die ganze Welt lacht über uns deutsche Angler'.
_(Dass ich mal einen von denen zitieren würde...)_


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer den Kampf aufgibt -oder erst gar nicht aufnimmt- hat schon verloren.


So ist das und auch da muss ich mich schon wieder  selber zitieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - und genau deswegen bin ich froh, kein organisierter Angelfischer, sondern noch richtiger Angler zu sein.
> 
> Macho an:
> Das Verhältnis
> ...


----------



## lute (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

das ist ja alles richtig, aber wer hat denn hier schon in irgendeiner form kampf aufgenommen? ich frage mich schon etwas länger, wann sich das anglerboard Mobilisiert und zur Demonstration aufruft. das wäre durch aus realisierbar im zusammenschluss mit den anderen gängigen Plattformen und durch presse der angelmagazine. aber da kommt nichts, vermutlich weil so etwas Initiatoren braucht die es scheinbar nicht gibt. statt dessen wird hier sinnlos über alten schinken diskutiert und gefordert. am meisten fordern erfahrungsgemäß übrigens die, welche dann doch lieber Zuhause bleiben.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nette Illusion.

At first, bevor man überhaupt versuchen könnte, die Köpfe von Nichtanglern, Entscheidern,... ganz langsam in die richtige Richtung gucken zu lassen, müssten sich Angler erst mal halbwegs einig sein.
Schau in all die Trööts, wo es nur ansatzweise um ähnliche Themen geht, da wird sich gegenseitig abgemurkst.
Angler durch bessere Angler, die wieder durch richtige Angler, die dann durch die wahren Angler,...
So scheint das mal gar nix zu werden. #c

Selbst wenn, dann protestiert die Mehrheit gegen die Sicht der Funktionäre die immer noch die Gefragten wären, wenn es um Meinungshoheit gehen würde.
Auch schaizze. |kopfkrat

Die Anglerboardbetreiber & Team (zu denen ich mich halbwegs zählen darf) sind Presse, nicht Akteure.
Vom Spiegel erwartet man zwar ein Auge auf & Berichte über Murksel & Co, aber nicht, dass sie selbst die Regierung stürzen und übernehmen. #d

Also müssten _wir_ Angler (zu denen ich mich absolut zähle) uns organisieren, Meinungsbildung betreiben, Vertreter wählen und...
_Moment! |licht  Was hab ich zuvor geschrieben???
So was haben wir ja schon. Und bezahlen sogar fleissig dafür!_

Wenn die das aber nicht peilen, können & wollen, dann müssen die weg(!) und andere her, die tatsächlich _unsere_ Interessen vertreten!

Nur müssten wir dazu erst mal diskutieren und uns halbwegs einig sein.
Und nun kann man meinen Text wieder von vorn zu lesen beginnen. #t


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

PS: wer als Presse informiert, aufdeckt, klarstellt, kommentiert, Vorschläge macht und mögliche Richtungen aufzeigt, sich mit den Lesern & Usern manchmal zankt, damit Meinung sich bildet _
(und ja, auch seine eigene Meinung äußert)_,
der kämpft bereits.

Manchmal verflucht anstrengend.
Und selten gewürdigt.


----------



## lute (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Du hast einen ganz wichtigen Punkt vergessen, den sneep eigentlich schon angesprochen hat.  Die Einigkeit unter den Anglern, ich nenne es jetzt mal den "Zeitgeist" wie sneep so schön formulierte, muss man auch bei der allgemeinen Gesellschaft ändern. Vorher findet man sowieso weder Gehör noch Achtung in der Gesellschaft. Dazu kann jeder etwas beitragen. Eigentlich ist das ganze ein gegenseitiges Wechselspiel und ziemlich kompliziert.
 Hat man diesen Punkt nicht erreicht, macht es kaum Sinn eine Einigkeit der Angler untereinander durch debattieren zu erreichen, wärend man bei der Gesellschaft immer noch bei 0 steht. Mein persönlicher Standpunkt im Bezug zum Ausgangsthema ist, dass genannte kommerzielle Großfischparks nicht grade förderlich sind und das in zwei Hinsichten. Wie man in diesem Thread leicht raus lesen kann, spalten sie die Angler durch das praktizieren von bereits verbotenen Dingen und das nur aus reinen wirtschaftlichen Eigeninteresse. Zum anderen, verschlechtern sie allgemein das Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft, u.a. aus dem selben Grund.



kati48268 schrieb:


> PS: wer als Presse informiert, aufdeckt, klarstellt, kommentiert, Vorschläge macht und mögliche Richtungen aufzeigt, sich mit den Lesern & Usern manchmal zankt, damit Meinung sich bildet _
> (und ja, auch seine eigene Meinung äußert)_,
> der kämpft bereits.



ja, das mag stimmen, auch wenn ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob diese Art des Kampfes Sinn macht. Überwiegend lese ich: "Die Verbände hier, die Verbände da, die Verbände hüh, die Verbände hopp". Klar, um zu demonstrieren, braucht es eine Gewisse Einigkeit. Aber die scheint im großen und ganzen bereits zu exestieren.
Das Anglerboard scheint mir weit mehr als einfach nur Presse zu sein. Schließlich kann hier jeder seine Informationen teilen und sich somit auch organisieren, das ganze ähnelt schon einem sozialen Netzwerk. Das Dampferforum hat es erfolgreich vor gemacht. 




kati48268 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, dann protestiert die Mehrheit gegen die Sicht der Funktionäre die immer noch die Gefragten wären, wenn es um Meinungshoheit gehen würde.


 
Verband? Dieses komische tote Dingen, von dem jeder schon mal gehört hat, aber keiner so Recht weiß, wofür es gut sein soll? irgendwie habe ich keinen Verband, brauche keinen Verband und erst recht keinen Vormund, der sich Verband schimpft. Aber vielleicht wird dieses tote Dingen ja noch mal zum Leben erweckt, wenn sich die eigenen Mitglieder plötzlich mobilisieren und ihre eigene Meinung öffentlich kund geben. Erreicht man so ein umdenken? Wenn auch nicht bei der Politik, so dann vielleicht doch bei dem Verband. Genau das, was hier gefordert wird.

P.S.
Deine Posting um diese Uhrzeit sind echt schwere Kost :#2:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da werden sich die NRWler aber freuen, wenn der grüne Minister gegen Jäger und Angler jetzt scharf schiessen will:
http://www.beta.nw-news.de/nachrich...hten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html

Die beiden Gruppen, die jeweils über eine große Lobby verfügen, sollen ihr Tun zukünftig stärker an ökologischen Prinzipien und am Tierschutz orientieren.

Mahlzeit - wird aber alles schon nicht so schlimm kommen......

oder so....................


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sneep schrieb:


> ......
> Wir haben es hier mit der Justiz zu tun, nicht mit der Politik.
> Bei einem Politiker habe ich als Verband  ja Möglichkeiten, zumindest im Wahljahr. Ein Richter schaut in sein Gesetzbuch und in ähnliche Urteile anderer Gerichte.
> 
> ...



Wem obliegt die Gesetzgebungskompetenz?

Es gibt nicht zuerst das Gesetz, sondern die Gesetzgebung folgt einer sich stetigen wandelnden gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werden sich die NRWler aber freuen, wenn der grüne Minister gegen Jäger und Angler jetzt scharf schiessen will:
> http://www.beta.nw-news.de/nachrich...hten/20326154_Angler-an-der-kurzen-Leine.html
> 
> Die beiden Gruppen, die jeweils über eine große Lobby verfügen, sollen ihr Tun zukünftig stärker an ökologischen Prinzipien und am Tierschutz orientieren.
> ...



Und schon geht die Hetze los! 
Soweit noch oder nur das reine Trophäenangeln auf Großfische in solchen Anlagen ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht Gegenstand des Streites ist, wendet sich das nun gleich mal gegen das Verhalten sämtlicher Angler! Alle werden als "Verbrecher" hingestellt!

Wenn neben einem zwingenden Entnahmegebotes eines jeden nicht geschützten Fisches nun noch in den Fischereigesetzen restriktive Besatzmassnahmen unterbunden oder mit erheblichen Auflagen verbunden werden, dann kann der Fischbestand nur noch durch weitgehende Einschränkung der Angelei geschützt werden! Da kann Angeln dann sehr schnell sehr elitär werden und von den finanziell einzusetzenden Möglichkeiten des Einzelnen abhängig werden!

Hier sollten einigen mal die Augen aufgehen! Das ist nämlich mit "ökologischen Prinzipien und dem Tierschutz" gemeint, wenn das Angeln hiernach ausgerichtet werden soll!

Vllt sollte man mal ein paar Anteilsrechte bei dieser Herstellerfirma erwerben.

https://image.windeln.de/windeln/72202/8410446534120_detail_l_0.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

vielleicht hat´s sich auch bald ausgremmelt...

http://www.jagderleben.de/koelsche-kluengel-im-remmel-land


----------



## Fr33 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ Lute


Du hattes folgendes geschrieben....




> Mein persönlicher Standpunkt im Bezug zum Ausgangsthema ist, dass genannte kommerzielle Großfischparks nicht grade förderlich sind und das in zwei Hinsichten. Wie man in diesem Thread leicht raus lesen kann, spalten sie die Angler durch das praktizieren von bereits verbotenen Dingen und das nur aus reinen wirtschaftlichen Eigeninteresse. *Zum anderen, verschlechtern sie allgemein das Ansehen der Angler in der Gesellschaft, u.a. aus dem selben Grund.*




Mit dem o.g. kann ich dir noch zustimmen. Hab ja damals den Bericht gesehen.... 


Was ich allerdings (und das bitte mal abseits des Berichtes betrachten) nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die Tatsache dass generell solche Commercials etc. das Ansehen der Angler schaden....


Auf der Ganzen Welt, und sogar im EU Raum ist es normal, dass der Angler entscheidet ob er den Fisch fängt um ihn zu verweten oder einfach nur aus Spaß an der Freude. Da kräht kein Hahn nach. Bis auf ein paar kleinere Gruppen interessiert das keinen. Im Gegenteil.... man ernet eher Lob und Ansehen, wenn man den gefangenen Fisch eher wieder in sein Element entlässt....


Macht mal den Selbesttest und knüppelt mal am Rhein neben Spaziergängern mit Kinden etc. nen maßigen Zander ab. Soviel zum Thema Anerkennung! Anders sieht es aus, wenn du den neugierigen Passanten den Fisch kurz zeigst und den schnell wieder entlässt.... 


Alles schon erlebt!


----------



## joedreck (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Seit Jahren ist bin Politik, Presse und Gesellschaft ein riesiger Linksruck zu spüren. In den wichtigen Positionen ist die damalige '68er Bewegung angekommen und hat das Ruder übernommen.

Laut Presse ist jeder “rechts“ der nicht absolut links ist.
In der Politik ist die heutige CDU die damalige SPD.
In der Rechtssprechung werden vermeintliche Tierquäler härter bestraft als ein Crystel Meth konsumierenden Bundestagsabgeordneter.

Es wurde richtig erkannt, dass die Gesetzgebung einer sich ständig wandelnden Gesellschaft anpasst. Und aktuell leben wir in einer grünen Gesellschaft, der es wirtschaftlich hervorragend geht und lediglich Probleme damit hat, sich sinnvoll zu beschäftigen. 

Und das ist der Knackpunkt. Aktuell kann man kaum einem Interessierten Mitbürger vermitteln was so spannend daran sein soll, einen Fisch zu überlisten, ihn zu keschern, nur um ihn wieder frei zu lassen. Das passt einfach nicht zu dem Wohlstands- Gutmenschentum. Dass man überhaupt sehen muss woher die Wurst im Kühhlregal herkommt ist ein Skandal.

Und solang es SO in der Gesellschaft wahrgenommen wird, ändert sich rein gar nichts. Auch ein gut funktionierendes Verband hätte da arge Probleme überhaupt Artikel und Gegendarstellungen in Zeitungen abdrucken zu lassen. 

Eine freie, objektive und sachliche Presse ist da meiner Meinung nach aktuell VIEL wichtiger.


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



lute schrieb:


> :#2:


Leider nicht.
Sonst wäre es deutlich philosophischer geworden. 



lute schrieb:


> "Zeitgeist" wie sneep so schön formulierte,...


Das meine ich ja mit "gesellschaftlicher Entwicklung, gesellschaftlichem Wandel".
Nach den schon etwas älteren Arlinghaus-Studien sah die allg. Bevölkerung uns ja (für mich überraschend) recht positiv.

Ich frage mich, obe eine aktuelle Erhebung dies genauso abbilden würde.
Denn irgendwie ist da was dran:


joedreck schrieb:


> Und aktuell leben wir in einer grünen Gesellschaft


Ich deute das aber auch so, dass andere Lobbyisten verdammt erfolgreiche Arbeit machen!
Und Anglers machen gar nix.

Ein Weg (von vielen) wäre z.B. das Angeln viel stärker in der Allgemeinheit einzubinden, also erleichterten Zugang, also Wegfall Prüfungspflicht, weniger Bürokratrie,... siehe Nachbarländer.

Spricht man aber allein dies hier im Board an, geht die Luzzi ab, weil viele nicht einsehen, dass nun andere keine Prüfung mehr machen müssen, weil sie glauben, ungeprüfte Angler wären alles Vandalen & Schänder, und weil sie 'ihre' Gewässer nicht noch stärker teilen möchten.
Es hakt schon am Egoismus unter den Anglern selbst.

(PS: die Honks in dem Zwillbrock-Film waren Geprüfte!)



joedreck schrieb:


> Aktuell kann man kaum einem Interessierten Mitbürger vermitteln was so  spannend daran sein soll, einen Fisch zu überlisten, ihn zu keschern,  nur um ihn wieder frei zu lassen.


Ich war letzten Sommer mit einem Lokalreporter angeln. Von einem bisher völlig Unbeteiligtem wurde er während des Tripps zu einem Interessierten.
Als ich ihm die Zugangshürden erläuterte, sank seine Stimmung deutlich, das Verständnis für diese Hürden war gleich Null.
Als ich ihm die Problematik Angeln-TierSchG-Rechtsprechung-Abknüppeln vs. freie Entscheidung versuchte zu erklären,... er konnte es kaum glauben.

Wer einmal den Ausdruck im Gesicht eines Niederländers, Schweden,... gesehen hat,
während man ihm die deutsche Situation beschreibt,
wer dann das anschließende Gelächter ertragen hat,
der wird kapieren, dass _hier_ verdammt viel schief läuft.

Aber am deutschen Wesen, wird ja die Angler-Welt genesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die uns nun vorliegende (leider wohl öffentlich nicht einsehbare) schriftliche Begründung bestätigt den Tenor mit "Angeln nur zur Ernährung" laut Text im Startposting..

Muss mal nachforschen, ob man das auch öffentlich irgendwo einsehen kann..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.muensterlandzeitung.de/s...aus-in-Angst-um-seine-Existenz;art969,2632694


----------



## Zupper (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Unerträglich diese Amtsschimmel in Deutschland !#q#q#q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Zupper schrieb:


> Unerträglich diese Amtsschimmel in Deutschland !#q#q#q



Es geht hier nicht nur um den Amtsschimmel.

 Zitat: 
 "Zahlreiche bisherige Kunden würden seinen Stand meiden, wenn er mit seinem Wagen mit Räucherfisch auf den Markt rolle: "Da sagen manche Leute, sie wollen ihren Fisch nicht bei einem Tierquäler kaufen.""

 Irrational handelnde Menschen sind das Problem.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Da sagen manche Leute, sie wollen ihren Fisch nicht bei einem Tierquäler kaufen


richtig so, lieber bei käpt´n iglo!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Dummheit der Bevölkerung nimmt leider immer mehr zu...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

da ists doch schön, wenn wenigstens der organisierte Angelfischer von einem durchblickenden Dr. Spahn ver(ge?)treten wird......

:q:q:q


Da der Anwalt des Betreibers hier auf der "Verwaltungsebene" rangeht, wirds auch im Erfolgsfalle leider dem Angler als solchem nix bringen.

Denn das Angeln rein zur Verwertung wird ja nicht in Frage gestellt, nur die Unverhältnismässigkeit der Maßnahme des Verwaltungsgerichtes, dass er jeden Angler einzeln überwachen soll (was dem Anwalt unmöglich erscheint  und damit quasi der Entzug der Freiheit der Berufswahl/ausübung impliziert wird)..

Da natürlich die Behörde das jederzeit einfach auskontern könnte, indem die behaupten, dass alle zugrunde liegenden Bestimmungen schon gültig waren vor seiner Eröffnung, dürfte das zwar eine spannende Verhandlung werden, aber ohne direkten  Einfluss auf Angler oder das Angeln.

Sollte allerdings der Beschluss bestehen bleiben und evtl. bestätigt durch das Oberverwaltungsgericht mit der Begründung Angeln nur zur Ernährung (und Hege ist da ja auch ausgeschlossen), ist das ein Beispiel, das andere Gerichte heranziehen könnten - und er geht ja nicht gegen Angeln nur zur Verwertung vor, sondern nur dagegen, dass er "in Haftung" genommen werden soll, wenn Angler Fische zurücksetzen..

Für Angler und das Angeln wird das also so oder so eher wieder üble Folgen haben, wenn man das Geschriebene mal so durchliest und das die Strategie sein sollte..


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Tränendrüse, auf die in dem Artikel gedrückt wird, geht mir auf den Sack!

Der Schaden, den Kleinhaus aus Dummheit und Überheblichkeit der Angelbranche angetan hat, ist bis heute kaum zu erfassen.

Man holt sich seine Gegner samt reisserischer TV-Presse nicht selbst ins Haus, so bescheuert kann man als Betreiber & Angler nicht sein!
Politiker, Juristen, Angelgegner haben auf so eine mutwillig selbst produzierte Schaizze nur gewartet.

Ja, die Gesetzeslage und der Umgang mit dem Thema ist heuchlerisch, sachlich falsch!!!
Das muss dringend angegangen werden, keine Frage.

Es entschuldigt seine zerstörerische Selbstdarstellung um jeden Preis  aber nicht, denn SO bewirkt man bestimmt keine _positiven_ Veränderungen in  Angeldeutschland.

Seine Kollegen Anlagenbetreiber, Vereine in NRW, Angler überall, haben die Suppe auszulöffeln.

Somit geht es mir grad ziemlich am Arxch vorbei, dass ihm auf dem Markt zu wenig Leute die Räucherforellen abnehmen. Ich möchte ihm lieber mit 'ner großen Forelle links und rechts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nicht falsch verstehen: ich persönlich stehe Forellenseen und der insgesamt zu Unrecht angeprangerten Grossfisch-C&R-Paylake-Angelei sehr positiv gegenüber.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...n-in-den-.....-pro-angeln-am-forellensee.html
Aber dem Selbstdarstellungs-GAU jetzt so'ne Heulnummer hinterherzuschmeissen, geht mir quer ab.


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man holt sich seine Gegner samt reisserischer TV-Presse nicht selbst ins Haus, so bescheuert kann man als Betreiber & Angler nicht sein!


da hast du in der tat vollkommen recht und ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob das naivität, oder schlicht dummheit war.
vermutlich hat er sich durch die aktion auch noch kostenlose werbung erhofft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.rechtslupe.de/verwaltungsrecht/umweltrecht/trophaeenfischen-im-angelteich-391506


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Der Knackpunkt ist doch folgendes Statement:

Zitat:
"Durch diese Handlungen würden bei den Fischen zumindest erhebliche Stresssituationen hervorgerufen, die zu länger anhaltenden Leiden führten."

Es wurde nun wiederholt gerichtlich behauptet, dass Fische leidensfähig sind. Da als wesentlicher Faktor für die "Stressauslösung" hier u.a. der Drill angesprochen wird, bleibt diese Einschätzung auch ohne Foto etc. bestehen.

Solange Gerichte an dieser Position festhalten (dürfen), ist das Thema C&R in Deutschland tot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Dieser Satz ist übler und hat viel weitreichendere Folgen, c+r ist dabei das kleinste Problem, denn das geht weitergedacht an die Substanz des Angelns an sich...:


> *Insoweit überwiege angesichts der Bedeutung des Tierschutzes das öffentliche Interesse* die rein wirtschaftlichen Interessen des Antragstellers an der vorläufigen Weiterführung dieser Art des Angelns


Damit wird quasi festgeschrieben, dass Angeln grundsätzlich Tierquälerei ist und je nach gesellschaftlicher "Strömung" festgelegt (Behörden, Gesetzgeber, Gerichte etc.) wird, welche Art des Angelns grundsätzlich gerade noch toleriert wird (oder ob überhaupt)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Im Prinzip gibts ja keinen Unterschied, ob ich einen Fisch mitnehme oder release, denn Drill bleibt Drill....nur hat man mit Verwertungsabsicht den sog. "vernünftigen Grund"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

noch....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit wird quasi festgeschrieben, dass Angeln grundsätzlich Tierquälerei ist und je nach gesellschaftlicher "Strömung" festgelegt (Behörden, Gesetzgeber, Gerichte etc.) wird, welche Art des Angelns grundsätzlich gerade noch toleriert wird (oder ob überhaupt)..


 
Grundsätzlich stuft die deutsche Rechtsprechung Jagd, Fischfang, Angeln, ... als Tierquälerei ein. 

Es läuft also immer wieder auf den gerühmten vernünftigen Grund hinaus. Und schwupp, schon sind wir wieder beim Angeln zur Nahrungsmittelgewinnung. #t


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt ist doch folgendes Statement:
> 
> Zitat:
> *"Durch diese Handlungen würden bei den Fischen zumindest erhebliche Stresssituationen hervorgerufen, die zu länger anhaltenden Leiden führten."*




Stress ist überbewertet und gehört zum Leben!
Stress ist auch nicht gleichzusetzen mit Leid!

Wo leben wir eigentlich, dass es Leute gibt, die solchen Mist glauben???


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Wo leben wir eigentlich, dass es Leute gibt, die solchen Mist glauben???


 
Es sind leider nicht irgendwelche Leute, die diesen Unsinn glauben, sondern deutsche Justizorgane. Das macht es problematisch.


----------



## kati48268 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/WESTP...tId=27219720&bcastId=12877276&mpage=page.info
 Sendung von So. Abend; ab Min. 23:00


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das Schlimmste ist dann, wenn so ein Verbandskasper (aus dem Rheinischen, da kommen wieder Drosses (war auch im Rheinischen) unsägliche Anglerfeindlichkeiten durch) auch noch dem Anglerfeind Remmel recht gibt und wieder in gutes und schlechtes Angeln unterscheidet und nicht begreift, dass ALLE im gleichen Boot sitzen.

Und Remmel beschreibt ja das grüne Vorgehen gut (wie man es auch aus B-W, NDS und in SH gerade miterleben kann):
Verbieten kann ers gesetzlich (noch) nicht, also wirds so unattraktiv wie möglich gemacht..

Vielleicht wachen ja mal einige der dafür applaudierenden Verbanditen auf, wenn auch ihren Vereinen und organisierten Angelfischern immer mehr solcher sinnloser Restriktionen wie Abknüppelgebote ohne den Weg über Gesetze auferlegt werden (aktuell NRW Duisburg z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867) - ich befürchte nur, dann wirds zu spät sein..


----------



## hardhead (25. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich finde die Rechtsprechung echt schade, denn in anderen Ländern funktioniert C&R auch hervorragend. Der Verband fördert steigende Kriminalität, denn alleine weil wir Angeln handeln wir alle im Prinzip kriminell... Bin mal gespannt wann der erste Angler wegen C&R im Knast sitzt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Staat?

Keine Bange,die Basis für ein zu Tode reglementiertes angeln und fatal falsch ideologisierte Angelgründe schaffen dt.Angelverbände durch ihre elende Vogel Strauss Taktik schon mehr oder weniger selbst..seit Jahrzehnten!

Man kann nur ernten ,was man beizeiten mal gesät hat.

Im Falle dt.Verbandspolitik scheint es faules Saatgut gewesen zu sein.


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Staat?


Auch. Es ist die Gemengelage.
Staatliche/Behördliche Praxisferne und/oder ideologisch begründete Angelgegner treffen auf die offizielle "Anglerinteressenvertretung", ebenfalls komplett praxisfern, blind gegenüber jeder Entwicklung, dazu ideologisch contra Freiheit des einzelnen Anglers eingestellt + gehorsam gegenüber jeder Art von staatlicher Reglementierung, gern auch vorauseilend in dieser Sache unterwegs.
Da kann nichts, aber auch gar nichts Brauchbares raus kommen.
Und schon schwappen Konsequenzen von Exzessen, wie im Zwillbock-Fall, problemlos auf die allgemeine Angelei über.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. März 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Auch. Es ist die Gemengelage.
> Staatliche/Behördliche Praxisferne und/oder ideologisch begründete Angelgegner treffen auf die offizielle "Anglerinteressenvertretung", ebenfalls komplett praxisfern, blind gegenüber jeder Entwicklung, dazu ideologisch contra Freiheit des einzelnen Anglers eingestellt + gehorsam



Zu dieser Gemengelage kann man dann nach Belieben noch etwas EU hinzumischen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...schland-eu-sieht-versaeumnisse-a-1025401.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.ovg.nrw.de/behoerde/presse/pressemitteilungen/32_150706/index.php


----------



## kati48268 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nehmen wir das "unanfechtbare" (s.u. im Beschluss) OVG mal wörtlich; Zitat:
_"Beim Trophäenfischen werden *große* Fische nach einem Angelvorgang  ("Drill") lebend *aus dem Wasser gehoben*, ohne Betäubung oder Tötung vom  Angelhaken gelöst, gemessen, *vor einer Kamera präsentiert* und  anschließend wieder in das Gewässer gesetzt (sog. "Catch and Release")."
_
Wenn ich also an einer Anlage
einen kleinen/normalen Fisch release 
oder einen Fisch im Wasser abhake 
oder alles oben genannte mache ohne zu fotografieren, 
ist das dann immer noch verbotenes Trophäenfischen? |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das ist nicht das Schlimme...

Das Schlimme ist, dass damit ein höheres Gericht explizit festgestellt hat, dass c+r tierschutzwidrig sei, obwohl das gar nicht Gegenstand des Verfahrens war. Was definitiv auf alle Verfahren mit zurücksetzen Einfluss haben wird.

Auch auf sowas natürlich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867


Was wollte man aber auch erwarten bei solchen Verbänden?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das ist erst der Beschluß auf die Beschwerde auf Wiederherstellung der aufschiebenden Wirkung der Klage und noch nicht die endgültige Entscheidung.
Es ist aber schon ein deutlicher Hinweis in welche Richtung die Angelegenheit sich entwickelt, da bereits in solchen Verfahren die gegenseitigen Standpunkte und Argumente ausgetauscht werden. 
Die letztendliche Entscheidung bleibt aber abzuwarten und dann kann man den Inhalt von der Bedeutung und Tragweite her diskutieren.


----------



## phirania (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/20408...etz-OVG-verbietet-Trophaeenfischen-endgueltig


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

offtopic in richtigen Thread verschoben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ich finde die entscheidung richtig.
ich sehe auch nicht, dass das zwangsläufig aufs angeln verallgemeinert wird. zurücksetzen ist bedingt völlig legal, hatten wir ja schon reichlich.
ich denke, es geht auch nicht (genau gesehen) um anglerisches verhalten, sondern das anbieten von trophy-fischen, geht also um den anbieter.

ich weiß, dass in dem langen stress mit den verbanditen darum geht, dass die blind & stolz rumtapern und von den bedrohungen für angler nicht nur nicht kenntnis nehmen sondern aftermäßig denen auch noch vorschub leisten, sind ja "so brav".

vielleicht wird mein standpunkt deutlicher, wenn ich das mal anmerke:
jemanden vorsätzlich töten ist mord (ja ernie, mit heimtücke )
tausende (im krieg) töten ist 'eben krieg'.
manche, sehr engagierte nennen das auch mord. 
da gibts eben (leider) keinen konsens, ebensowenig wie mit dem C&R, der eine sagt so, der andere anders. soll jede/r wie meinen.

aber tiere vorzuhalten, damit trophys gemacht wrden, das ist für mich nicht in ordnung, das urteil deshalb schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Tipp, da NRW ja an Holland grenzt:
http://www.wild.nl/de/#


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ach, muss noch was hinterherschieben:
wenn mensch (ICH!!!) einen gefangenen riesenstör auch mitnehmen dürfte, ohne in die 1000ende zu löhnen, dann sähe ich den anbieter auch ausm feuer und das urteil unrichtig.

ist aber nicht so. evtl. nur ein AGB-problem...?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Es geht hier nicht um die Anlage oder Begrifssdefinition, sondern schlicht darum, dass ein höheres Gericht erstmalig festgestellt hat (ohne hinreichende faktische und juristische Gründe), dass c+r Tierquälerei sei.

Das gilt dann grundsätzlich und an jedem Gewässer.


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

...ich habe bisher nur ´ne Pressemeldung & den Leitsatz gefunden und noch keine Entscheidung im Volltext - aber nach meinem Verständnis betrifft diese Entscheidung zunächst mal "*nur*" gewerbliche Angelanlagen, die quasi Geld damit verdienen, dass die großen (und teuren!) Kapitalen wieder, wieder, wieder und wieder aus gewerblichem Interesse gefangen & zurückgesetzt werden.

Arme Piercing - Riesen...

Ob man aus dieser Konstellation so ohne weiteres Rückschlüsse auch auf generelles & nicht kommerzielles "C&R" z.B. an anderen (nicht kommerziell genutzten) Gewässern ziehen kann (und sollte?), dass hängt nun von der konkreten Begründung ab.

Ich bin gespannt - aber auch noch nicht überängstlich, da ich diese extreme Form der Trophäenangelei in Kommerzanlagen persönlich auch nicht mag ( Jose - selten - aber manchmal sind wir doch einer Meinung - auch wenn es mehr Mordmerkmale als nur die "Heimtücke" gibt, welche aber bald reformiert werden sollen).

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Dann ist also c+r "nur" in gewerblichen Anlagen tierschutzwidrig ? 
;-)))

Du solltest aber Richter besser kennen (gerade Amtsrichter), die das zukünftig bei jeder diesbezüglichen Anzeige anwenden werden, da hier "gewerbsmäßiges Trophäenfischen" grundsätzlich gleichgesetzt wird mit c+r. 

Beispiele wie Duisburg (Abknüppelgebot über Pachtverträge für Gewässer der Stadt ) etc. sprechen eine deutliche Sprache .

Aber wirst schon recht haben - das Angeln wurde ja auch immer besser und freier in den letzten 30 Jahren, da muss man ja keine Angst haben.......

Was soll da schon ein Urteil eines höheren Gerichtes ausmachen, auf das sich andere Gerichte beziehen können?


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hihihi - ruhig Thomas.

Wie gesagt - ich finde diese Entscheidung persönlich garnicht so unsympathisch.

Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.

Ich fahre in kommerzielle Anlagen, wenn ich mal Bock auf Räucherfisch habe und sehe mich *nicht* dazu berufen, für *jede* anglerische Freiheit zu kämpfen, die mir ganz persönlich widerstrebt!

Da fange ich und "Knüppel ab" - dagegen hat noch keiner was.

Klar müssen wir Angler zusammenhalten - aber - ich habe halt´ eine GANZ PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG zu diesem Thema, weil ich größtenteils als doch selektiver Kochtopfangler unterwegs bin und trotzdem dabei auch Spaß am Angeln an sich haben kann und nur ein Interesse daran habe, weiterhin mal straffrei einen Fisch zurücksetzen zu dürfen / zu können, der "Beifang" ist (bei mir der Hecht), oder den 2. Großzander, wenn ich schon einen "im Sack" habe, oder den Ü-130 Wels, weil er mir "2 much fish" auf einmal ist etc....!

Aber aus Solidarität unter Anglern sehe ich mich nicht in der Pflicht, diesen gewerblichen "Photo-Kommerzanlagen-Fisch-Piercing-Kram" zu unterstützen oder auch nur zu tolerieren, nur weil´s auch Angler sind, die das dort so praktizieren - letztlich nur für ihr Photo & just 4 fun.

Ein schmaler Grat, was man so zu tolerieren hat, nur weil man selbst unter den Oberbegriff "Angler" fällt.

Wo fängt´s an - wo hört´s auf?

Wenn jetzt ein "Lebendfischweitwurfverein" gegründet würde, der seine Fische zuvor fängt, müßte ich das dann unterstützen, nur weil ich ja auch Angler bin?

Wo endet die Kollektiv-Solidarität?

Wo fängt sie an?

Gegen "maßvolles" C&R, bei dem nicht-kommerziell & vernünftig mit Fischen umgegangen wird habe ich persönlich nix - aber da geht´s ja schon los - das sieht jeder anders - und das definiert jeder für sich anders.

Nun wurde anhand eines konkreten Beispiels einfach mal klargestellt, wo zumindest für die Rechtsprechung das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist - in Sachen "vernünftiger Umgang".

Keine Überraschung - war zu erwarten - und warum?

Weil eine Minderheit es übertreibt - und - insoweit hast Du leider Recht - uns allen dadurch neue Gefahren bringt - nämlich verurteilt zu werden, wenn wir mal einen Fisch zurücksetzen im Rahmen des "normalen" und althergebrachten Angelns, wie es laut Deiner Umfragen die Mehrheit auch hier drin so betreibt!

Die "Alles - Zurückwerfer" sind ebenso eine Minderheit laut der Umfragen hier drin wie die "Alles-Mitnehmer" & die "Alles - Abknüppler" in der Gesamtanglerschaft.

Du magst Recht haben, dass diese Entscheidung ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung weiterer Einschränkungen bedeutet - zu verdanken haben wir es aber nach allen Umfragen nur wieder einer *kleinen Minderheit* aus der Gesamtanglerschaft! 

Vielleicht sollte die Gesamtanglerschaft einfach mal die "Extremen" etwas zurückpfeiffen, weil sie der Mehrheit der Angler als Minderheit das Leben schwer machen.

Oder meinst Du, man sollte im Kollektiv lieber auch für die extremen Auswüchse kämpfen, damit wir bald alle nicht mehr angeln dürfen?

Schwierige Fragen....!?!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Gegen "maßvolles" C&R, bei dem nicht-kommerziell & vernünftig mit Fischen umgegangen wird habe ich persönlich nix - aber da geht´s ja schon los - das sieht jeder anders - und das definiert jeder für sich anders.


Eben - das Gericht z. B., das grundsätzlich Trophäenangeln mit c+r (ohne faktischen oder juristischen Hintergrund) hier gleichsetzt.

Und schuld sind nicht die paar Extremisten, die könnte man mittels bestehender Gesetze locker loswerden - wenn man wollte.
Schuld sind Verbände, welche den Unfug mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung und abknüppeln jedes maßigen Fisches bis heute propagieren - warum sollte da ein Gericht anders entscheiden, wenn die "eigenen" Verbände schon das Angeln nur zum Abknüppeln  fordern?
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Ist aber alles nicht das Thema.
Fest steht, dass hier ein Gericht festgestellt hat, Angeln nur zur Verwertung, c+r = Trohäenangeln und damit tierschutzwidrig..

Aber wie Du schon sagtest - wird alles schon nicht so schlimm, weil nur tierschutzwidrig in Anlagen - weiter träumen..........

Wurde auch in den letzten 30 Jahren nix schlimmer...

Weiterträumen, wie gesagt...............


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Meiner Meinung nach erfolgen die Restriktionen der letzten 30 Jahre nur aufgrund der "hardcore" Minderheiten, die es übetreiben - dieses "angeln nur zur Verwertung" ist nur ein kläglicher Versuch, dieser Auswüchse Herr zu werden....

Aber das ist wie mit dem Huhn und dem Ei.....!

...und wenn wir als *Gesamtanlgerschaft* uns für´s reine Spaßangeln einsetzen - was zahlenmßig laut der Umfragen aber nur die wenigsten Angler praktizieren, dann werden wir in der Tat bald alle nix mehr dürfen!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Deswegen ists doch gut, wenn Verbände ins Schützerhorn blasen, damit wir wenigstens noch willenlos abknüppeln dürfen - passt scho..........

Tipp, da NRW ja an Holland grenzt:
http://www.wild.nl/de/#

Oder in die Schweiz, die trotz strengerem TSG da weitblickender sind und Natur- und Biotop-  über individuellen Tierschutz stellen..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084

Es würde schon gehen, wenn man wollen wöllte - und keinen DAFV und seine ihn tragenden, vor jedem Schützer einknickenden LV hätte.........

Dann wärs - bei rechtzeitigem Einsatz der Verbände -  auch nicht zu so einem tendenziösen Beschluss  ohne juristischen und faktischen Hintergrund wie hier  gekommen...

Aber passt scho, wird alles net so schlimm, keine Panik........


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Und schuld sind nicht die paar Extremisten, die könnte man mittels bestehender Gesetze locker loswerden - wenn man wollte...



mach mal 'nen vorschlag...


ohne diese deppen, du nennst sie (sorry, schon fast staatstragend) Extremisten, da fehlte der hebel (und die rechtfertigung) für all die einschränkungen.


und bitte: nicht in den topf mit den verbanditen werfen, wewr da nicht reingehört


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Auch du begreifst nicht, dass es den Gegnern nicht um gute oder schlechte Angler geht - die wollen das Angeln insgesamt weghaben.

Und sie schaffen es Stück für Stück und nun gibt auch noch die Justiz dem spendensammelnden Schützerpack recht..

Und so mancher ethisch/moralisch sich höherstehend dünkende Angelfischer merkt noch nicht mal die Säge auch an seinem Ast..


Und die Verbände sorgen ja dafür, indem sie vor den Schützern einknicken, dass wir wenigstens noch abknüppeln dürfen..

Wird schon alles net so schlimm, keine Panik, ich hatte noch nie recht, warum also diesmal?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...




Auch da war ja klar, dass meine Warnungen nicht gerechtfertigt waren, wie man jetzt sieht..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298867


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch du begreifst nicht, dass es den Gegnern nicht um gute oder schlechte Angler geht - die wollen das Angeln insgesamt weghaben...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265



doch doch, ich begreif das schon.
ich erlaube mir aber auch noch differenzierte gedanken angesichts dieser front. 
wir angler sollten uns aber durch diesen druck das denken nicht nehmen lassen. brauchen wir nämlich noch in der nach-DAFV-zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Jose schrieb:


> in der nach-DAFV-zeit.



Jemand wie Dr. Meinelt hat ja schon (leider zu spät, am Anfang hat er trotz aller Warnungen ja mitgemacht, der einzige aus dem Präsidium, der in meinen Augen fachlich und menschlich geeignet gewesen wäre, Angler zu vertreten) inzwischen seine Konsequenzen beim DAFV gezogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913


Wohl auch wegen solcher ketzerischen, weil wissenschaftlich untermauerter, Ansichten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293829

Oder:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294737

Aber was weiss ich schon, hatte ja immer unrecht mit allen Warnungen.............


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Aber was weiss ich schon, hatte ja immer unrecht mit allen Warnungen.............



kokett :m


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch du begreifst nicht, dass es den Gegnern nicht um gute oder schlechte Angler geht - die wollen das Angeln insgesamt weghaben.


diese Aussage wird in meinen Augen nicht daurch richtiger, indem man sie immer wiederholt.
Natürlich kann ich nur von meinem "Bekanntenkreis" ausgehen - und der beinhaltet einige, ich nenne sie mal Peta-nahe, Personen.

Niemand von denen möchte das Angeln insgesamt verbieten. Das ist wie mit der Jagd - es wird das Szenario des bösen Jägers verbreitet, der alles abballert...und Bambi ist doch so süß.
Doch die meisten (fast) alle dieser Peta-nahen Bekannte erkennen die Notwendigkeit der Jagd.

Das gleiche gilt auch für die Angelei. Es sind die extremen Auswüchse, die uns als GESAMTanglern das Leben schwer machen - Trophäenangeln, an kommerziellen Orten mit Release-*Pflicht* ist genauso unsinnig, wie das abknüppeln jedes Köfis und das Präsentieren in irgendwelchen Internetforen.

Unsere Aufgabe muss es sein, den Naturschützern, für die wir uns ja auch halten, klar zu machen, dass wir eben nicht *jeden* Fisch abknüppeln bzw fotografieren. Damit erreichen wir auch bei "denen" die Mehrzahl - und die Extremisten unter den "Tierschützern" halten wir so auf Distanz.

Die Angelei in der freien Natur bietet so viele positive Ansätze, die wir aber auch aufzeigen müssen - uns hier in abgeschlossenen Räumen gegenseitig anzufeinden und auf Tepa usw einzuschießen bringt nichts - Aufklärungsarbeit ist da gefragt - und zwar bei denen, die man erreichen kann. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach die Mehrheit. Der Rest bekommt viel zu viel Gehör mmn...

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Jose schrieb:


> kokett :m


kann ich auch ..
:q:q:q



guetselman schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich nur von meinem "Bekanntenkreis" ausgehen - und der beinhaltet einige, ich nenne sie mal Peta-nahe, Personen.
> 
> Niemand von denen möchte das Angeln insgesamt verbieten.


Siehe:
http://www.peta.de/themen/Angeln
http://www.peta.de/angler-latein
http://www.peta.de/habenanglerkurzeruten#.VZw1-vntmko



guetselman schrieb:


> Unsere Aufgabe muss es sein, den Naturschützern, für die wir uns ja auch halten, klar zu machen, dass wir eben nicht *jeden* Fisch abknüppeln bzw fotografieren.


Richtige Naturschützer befürworten ja zurücksetzen.

Der eigentliche Feind sind Tierschützer und Tierrechtler, mit denen die Naturschützer viel zu oft wegen der Spendenkohle kooperieren und sich so auch zum Gegner machen.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051

Und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder in die Schweiz, die trotz strengerem TSG da weitblickender sind und Natur- und Biotop-  über individuellen Tierschutz stellen..
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jemand wie Dr. Meinelt hat ja schon (leider zu spät, am Anfang hat er trotz aller Warnungen ja mitgemacht, der einzige aus dem Präsidium, der in meinen Augen fachlich und menschlich geeignet gewesen wäre, Angler zu vertreten) inzwischen seine Konsequenzen beim DAFV gezogen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293913
> 
> 
> ...




Aber wenn das nicht mal Angler begreifen wollen, dann ists natürlich so..

Aber was weiss ich schon, hatte ja noch nie recht mit meinen Warnungen...

Weitermachen, weiterträumen und brav Verbände bezahlen, ihr macht das schon...


*Und, um endlich zum Thema zurück zu kommen:*
Wer glaubt, dass ein solcher Beschluss eines höheren Gerichtes, der C+R gleichsetzt mit Trophäenangeln und als Tierquälerei bezeichnet (ohne faktischen oder juristischen Hintergrund), keinen negativen Einfluss aufs Angeln als solches hat, dem wünsch ich, dass ich mich wieder mal irre.

Ich glaubs nur nicht......


----------



## Deep Down (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

So eine Entscheidung ist doch herrlich reduzierbar, auslegbar und dann übertragbar.
Der Leitsatz bei einer rechtskräftigen Entscheidung in der Hauptsache auch wenn sie sich im Verwaltungsrecht bewegt, wird nicht auf das Verbot einer kommerzielle Anlage abstellen, sondern auf das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Denn das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt einer solchen Verbotsentscheidung!

Ich sehe das, unabhängig von meiner Einstellung zu solchen Anlagen, ebenfalls nicht so gelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Gut, wenn das auch ein richtiger Jurist so sieht wie ich..


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> [...] sondern auf das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen ohne Entnahmeabsicht. Denn das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt einer solchen Verbotsentscheidung!


D'accord. Also dann doch eine C&R Diskussion hier? 

Ich bin ja grundsätzlich bei Euch und erkenne ein aufkommendes Gewitter, ich weigere mich aber, jeden Nabu/Peta/... Freund als Angelhasser zu sehen.
Indem man sie so in einen Topf wirft, sind wir nicht besser als "die".  Da versuche ich lieber den Nutzen der Angelei aufzuzeigen... was *mir* persönlich beim Trophäenfischen und ausschließlichem C&R jedoch schwer fällt.
Und nein, ich nehme nicht jeden Fisch mit... ich fange erst gar keinen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Peta-Anhänger MÜSSEN entweder Anglerfeinde sein (Peta ist eine Tierrechtstruppe auf Grundlage des Speziesismus, die JEDE Nutzung von Tieren (auch z. B. Honig, Haustiere etc., Angeln und Jagd sowieso) grundsätzlich ablehnt) - oder sie sind schlicht zu dumm zu begreifen, was sie da unterstützen...

Bei NABU und BUND sind nur viele verblendete und/oder uninformierte dabei, aber, da hast Du recht, nicht ausschliesslich..

Das ist da so wie beim DAFV auch.........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Leitsatz bei einer rechtskräftigen Entscheidung in der Hauptsache auch wenn sie sich im Verwaltungsrecht bewegt, wird nicht auf das Verbot einer kommerzielle Anlage abstellen, sondern auf das Fangen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen ohne Entnahmeabsicht.



Wenn eine Gesellschaft Fischen Leidensfähigkeit unterstellt, wie es in Deutschland ja nun mal seit gefühlter Ewigkeit (aus meiner Sicht leider) ein Fakt ist, konnte es doch nur zu diesem Urteil kommen. Ich verstehe eure Verwunderung deshalb nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Darüber wunder ich mich nicht.

Nur darüber, dass organisierte Angelfischer so dumm sind, Verbände zu bezahlen, die noch in das Horn mit reinstossen und die Wissenschaftler vergraulen, die ihnen Munition gegen solche Einstellungen an die Hand geben.

Da war doch was mit den dümmsten Kälbern und den Metzgern???



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Zum nachdenken:*
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oder in die Schweiz, die trotz strengerem TSG da weitblickender sind und Natur- und Biotop-  über individuellen Tierschutz stellen..
> ...


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peta-Anhänger MÜSSEN entweder Anglerfeinde sein (Peta ist eine Tierrechtstruppe auf Grundlage des Speziesismus, die JEDE Nutzung von Tieren (auch z. B. Honig, Haustiere etc., Angeln und Jagd sowieso) grundsätzlich ablehnt) - oder sie sind schlicht zu dumm zu begreifen, was sie da unterstützen...


Eben nicht. Damit verallgemeinerst Du... die meisten von denen sehen die Promis, Pelzdiskussionen, Großwild-Trophäenjäger usw und springen auf den Zug auf... wenn Pam A. sich nackig fotografieren lässt, muss das ja gut sein. Die wissen nichtmal annähernd, wie die Peta zu der Angelei steht... und finazieren deren verquerte Denke mit.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei NABU und BUND sind nur viele verblendete und/oder uninformierte dabei, aber, da hast Du recht, nicht ausschliesslich..


Jips, aber auch da können wir bekehren... aber hier in den Angel- oder Jagdforen erreicht man die leider nicht


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist da so wie beim DAFV auch.........


 /sign. Und vollkommen richtig, das lassen wir über uns ergehen. Wir sprechen aber auch keine gemeinsame Sprache. C+R auf der einen und die Kochtopfangler auf der andere Seite. Und das sind die, die sich Gehör verschaffen, der Rest kann sich mal mit den einen mal mit den anderen identifizieren. Aber hält die Schnau**. Da wird es natürlich schwer eine gemeinsame Sprache zu sprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ICh habe nicht verallgemeinert.
Ich habe gesagt:
ENTWEDER Anglerfeinde
ODER dumm und uninformiert..........

Und Du hast mir recht gegeben:


> Die wissen nichtmal annähernd, wie die Peta zu der Angelei steht... und finazieren deren verquerte Denke mit



Und das gleiche gilt auch leider für viele beim spendensammelnden Naturschutzpack, sonst wären die eigentlich potentielle Partner..

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Naturschutz*
> Abgeschlossene Gewässer (Kiesgruben, Weiher, kleinere abgeschlossene (Seen etc.) müssen nicht im Sinne des Naturschutzes bewirtschaftet werden. Sie können auch gerade dazu dienen, den Angeldruck auf ökologisch empfindlichere Gewässer zu reduzieren.
> Nachdrücklicher Einsatz für Angelanlagen und rein anglerisch bewirtschaftete Gewässer (Paylakes etc.) seitens des BV ist damit Voraussetzung.
> Nicht jedes kleinste Gewässer muss unter Naturschutz stehen.
> ...


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peta-Anhänger MÜSSEN entweder Anglerfeinde sein (Peta ist eine Tierrechtstruppe auf Grundlage des Speziesismus, die JEDE Nutzung von Tieren (auch z. B. Honig, Haustiere etc., Angeln und Jagd sowieso) grundsätzlich ablehnt) - oder sie sind schlicht zu dumm zu begreifen, was sie da unterstützen...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



eben doch. 
fisch oder fleisch. 
was peta angeht und wie man da auflaufen kann, 
das weiß ich nur zu gut.

angeln & peta, neeeeeee, geht gar nicht.


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

dumm und uninformiert ist aber ein Unterschied. Darauf will ich hinaus.
Und das "Naturschutzpack" steht in einer großen Zahl hinter uns Anglern. Das gilt zumindest für die, die ich kenne und die beim Nabu/Bund o.ä. organisiert sind. Natürlich sind da auch Quertreiber dabei aber die haben wir auch. 
Aber hey, nur redenden Menschen kann geholfen werden. Also raus und mal zum angeln einladen - und dabei Vögelchen zählen und sie vom angeln überzeugen. Das hilft mehr als Hass zu schüren. Im Grunde sitzen wir doch im selben Boot und wollen unsere schöne Natur erhalten.


----------



## guetselman (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Jose schrieb:


> angeln & peta, neeeeeee, geht gar nicht.


seh ich auch so. aber die mitläufer, da können wir was machen.

sry für doppelpost... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Jose schrieb:


> angeln & peta, neeeeeee, geht gar nicht.


Passt so gut wie Angeln und DAFV.

Der, um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, mit den Aussagen seiner Hauptamtler (und weder öffentlich  dementiert noch zurück genommen von den Ehrenamtlern) diesen Beschluss des Gerichtes noch unterstützt, dass Angeln nur zur Verwertung geht und jeder nicht geschonte Fisch abzuknüppeln ist.

Kälber...
Dumme...
Metzger..

und so..........


----------



## ronram (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage...

Die aktuelle LFischVO NRW tritt ja zum 31.12.2017 außer Kraft.
D.h. es wird eine komplett neue Fischereiverordnung geben?

Ob die aktuellen Entwicklungen diese neue Verordnung für uns Angler zum Positiven hin beeinflussen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Kannst Du ruhig bezweifeln - da wird in NRW kräftig geremmelt..

Wie schon bei den Jägern da..

Und da "helfen" solche Gerichtsbeschlüsse natürlich ungemein..

Aber die Verbände in NRW werden das Angeln schon irgendwie retten - und wenns nur noch zum abknüppeln ist..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannst Du ruhig bezweifeln - da wird in NRW kräftig geremmelt..
> 
> Wie schon bei den Jägern da..
> 
> Und da "helfen" solche Gerichtsbeschlüsse natürlich ungemein..



Erschwerend kommt hinzu,das 2017 Landtagswahlen anstehen und eine Änderung der jetzigen Verhältnisse bis dato erstmal nicht abzusehen ist.

Also eine rel. ungünstige Konstellation für Optimismus in Richtung "wird schon nicht so schlimm werden"

Und wer wäre für Remmels PR und Ideologie Kampagnen da besser geeignet als die "üblichen Verdächtigen"?

Gegenwehr nahezu 0

Da zu "rasieren"und zu profilieren ist Haushaltstechnisch quasi ein Schnapper

Wahltaktisch die Angler/Jäger keine sonderlich große Rolle spielen,die Gutmenschenfraktion dagegen schon mehr ins polit.Kalkül spielen.

Ideale Spielwiese für ansonsten doch recht Profil-und Erfolglose.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Habe hier noch einen Artikel diesbezüglich aus der Lokalzeitung.

Heftig finde ich den letzten Satz des Artikels, der schnell auf alle Gewässer ausgedehnt verstanden werden kann:
_Demnach müssen die geangelten Fische betäubt, getötet und vom Angelhaken gelöst werden. Das Wiedereinsetzen ist nicht erlaubt_.

Warum der Angelhaken nicht im toten Fisch verbleiben darf, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Da hat mal wieder jemand etwas ausgedacht.

Ich finde die Anlagen auch nicht toll, auch wenn ich im Frühling in so einer Anlage war und viele Störe gefangen habe. Ich habe etwas Mitleid mit den Tieren, die nahezu wöchentlich gefangen werden. Hat mit Natur und Angelpraxis am Vereinssee nichts zu tun, aber die werden unter solchen Urteilen und Pressemeldungen leiden müssen.

Jetzt werden noch mehr Abknüppelgebote in Vereinssatzungen aufgenommen werden und evtl. im Landesfischereigesetz verankert. Auf Prüfungsseminaren wird die verpflichtende Abknüppelei heute schon vielfach gelehrt und mein Kumpel musste diesbezüglich leidvolle Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Auf Prüfungsseminaren wird die verpflichtende Abknüppelei heute schon vielfach gelehrt



Nicht erst seit heute.

Heisst aber auch,das da einige schon etwas länger pennen.

Wer sowas pauschal in Seminaren propagiert,ist da als Lehrkörper mehr als fehl am Platz.


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Woher kommt denn jetzt der Brückenschlag schon wieder zur Verbandsdiskussion?

Ein Gericht hat eine Entscheidung gegen den Betreiber eines kommerziellen Angelparks getroffen - und ich als Angler (!) finde das sogar noch moralisch halbwegs nachvollziehbar, wenn´s um die "Trophäenfische" geht, für die es ein Zurücksetzgebot im genannten Fall gab.


...und lieber Thomas - was soll der kleine Seitenheib mit dem "richtigen" Juristen nun wieder?

Ist das derjenige, der etwas schreibt, was Dir in den Kram paßt?



Auf Wunsch übersende ich Dir eine Kopie meiner Examensurkunde - natürlich Zug-um-Zug gegen Übersendung Deines Abschlusses in Journalismus & Rechtswissenschaften #6

Ich glaube nicht, dass meine verbriefte Qualifikation davon abhängig ist, womit ich aktuell mein Geld verdiene - aber mein Examen habe ICH - und Du so? 

...und ich glaube auch, dass beim OVG in Münster durchaus  "richtige Juristen" sitzen...

Die Pressemeldung wurde ja bereits auch von richtigen Journalisten aufgegriffen.... *touché*

Aber eine solche Entscheidung war nunmal zu erwarten, wenn jemand der einen kommerziellen Angelpark betreibt, in dem Riesenfische gegen cash wieder und wieder nur für ein Photo gefangen werden ein Gericht anruft....!

Ganz im Ernst - sollte ein Anglerverband für den Betrieb einer solchen Angelanlage kämpfen?

Ich weiß es nicht - aber der Anglerverband ist primär erstmal den Anglern verpflichtet, von denen nur ein winziger Bruchteil diese Art und Weise des Angelns praktiziert.


Das was Du jetzt schon wieder den Verbänden der Angler HIER und in diesem Zusammenhang vorwirfst wäre wohl eher eine Aufgabe für einen "Verband der kommerziellen Angelanlagenbetreiber"  - nicht für einen Anglerverband!


Ein Anglerverband sollte sich um die Interessen der Angler kümmern (tun sie nicht - weiß ich auch - aber das gehört in einen Verbandslaberthread!) - nicht um das Interesse einer kleinen Splittergruppe unter den Anglern, welche sich in solchen Anlagen tummelt und erst-recht *nicht* um die Interessen eines Kommerz-Angelanlagenbetreibers.


Soviel dazu!

Die Entscheidung richtet sich gegen eine kommerzielle Form der Spaßangelei, die mit der Angelei der Mehrheit der Gesamtanglerschaft mal nix zu tun hat!

....das mal zum Thema "OT" und der Verbandsdiskussion, die Du hier schon wieder mit Hängen und Würgen reinziehst.

Das halte ich thematisch an dieser Stelle für verfehlt!

Dumm ist derjenige, der dieses Ding zum Gericht getragen hat - und das nicht um "Rechte für Angler" zu erkämpfen, sondern aus seinem eigenen wirtschaftlichen Interesse hat der Betreiber die Ordnungsverfügung angegriffen, die gegen ihn erging!

Jetzt ist die Entscheidung in der Welt - und warum? 

Weil´s dem Betreiber um Kohle ging - und nicht um Anglerrechte, die - wenn überhaupt - nur mittelbar eine Rolle in dem Verfahren spielten!

Da ist kein Angler direkt in seinen Rechten beschnitten worden - sondern einer, der an einem Bruchteil der Anglerschaft auf diese Art und Weise sein *GELD* verdient - im wahrsten Sinne auf dem Rücken der Fische...

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## wilhelm (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Erni du schreibst mir aus der Seele.
Bin genau deiner Meinung.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Erni du schreibst mir aus der Seele.
> Bin genau deiner Meinung.:m




...das ist gut zu wissen - manchmal glaube ich wirklich, dass ich hier *mittlerweile *alleine bin mit meinen Ansichten und als einziger hier drin noch gegen den Strom schwimme - oder mich das zumindest noch "traue"....:m


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> ...das ist gut zu wissen - manchmal glaube ich wirklich, dass ich hier *mittlerweile *alleine bin mit meinen Ansichten und als einziger hier drin noch gegen den Strom schwimme....


Nö, alleine bist du nicht, ich lese hier nur mit, was die treuen Vasallen des Thomas Verbands-Kreuzzug, so abnicken!
In Bezug auf dieses Urteil bleibt festzustellen, es wurde ein Angelanlagenbetreiber verurteilt und nicht Angler allgemein.
Leider wird das in den Medien nicht unterschieden und ebenso nicht in den Köpfen der Menschen, somit steht der normale Angler wiedermal unter Generalverdacht, ein Tierquäler zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Lazarus (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...das ist gut zu wissen - manchmal glaube ich wirklich, dass ich hier *mittlerweile *alleine bin mit meinen Ansichten und als einziger hier drin noch gegen den Strom schwimme - oder mich das zumindest noch "traue"....:m


Du bist ganz sicher nicht alleine!
Viele dürften es inzwischen einfach als nutzlose Zeitverschwendung ansehen, hier zu Verbandsthemen zu schreiben. 
Mit Fundamentalisten kann man nun mal nicht diskutieren. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn sie herausgefunden haben, wie Copy & Paste funktioniert.

Ach ja, ich teile deine Sicht über das Urteil gegen die Angelanlage.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...das ist gut zu wissen - manchmal glaube ich wirklich, dass ich hier *mittlerweile *alleine bin mit meinen Ansichten und als einziger hier drin noch gegen den Strom schwimme - oder mich das zumindest noch "traue"....:m



Nö, man kommt nur nicht mehr hinterher. Und Spaß macht es auch nicht, da das Ganze mit Diskussion schon seit langem nichts mehr zu tun hat, sondern sich eher wie ein Sprung in der Platte anfühlt.  |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider wird das in den Medien nicht unterschieden und ebenso nicht in den Köpfen der Menschen, somit steht der normale Angler wiedermal unter Generalverdacht, ein Tierquäler zu sein!


Das Problem ist doch, dass die Justiz, Politik & Interessensvertreter dann auch keinen Unterschied machen, ob ich vorsätzlich einen Stör im besagten Puff wieder release oder einen großen Karpfen/Hecht/egal was.
Wenn der endgültige Beschluss diesem vorläufigen in etwa entsprechen wird -und damit ist zu rechnen- wird dies ein Urteil gegen C&R; oder nennen wir es mal, "die freie Entscheidung des Anglers".

Ja, ich weiß, das kriegt am freien Gewässer kaum einer mit, muss erst mal bewiesen werden, Fisch kann mir aus der Hand rutschen, blablabla.
Trotzdem bewegt sich der Angler immer mehr auf dünnem Eis.
Erste Pflöcke, wie Duisburger Entnahmegebot, Dummgeschwätz über Entnahmepflicht von Spahn, etc. sind doch schon gesetzt.
Dazu wird ein solcher Beschluss eine Steilvorlage für unseren grünen Remmel sein, wenn er sich 2017 an uns NRW-Angler macht.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr DAS auch nicht wollt, oder?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nein Erni, alleine bist Du nicht.


----------



## joedreck (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich bin auch deiner Meinung Ernie. Aber ich bin diese Diskussionen auch leid. Vor allem weil null unterschieden wird und die Augen vor dem hiesigen Rechtssystem verschlossen werden.
Hier geht es um eine verwaltungsrechtliche Angelegenheit die sich mit einem Verwaltungsakt beschäftigt, bei der es in der Tat nur sekundär um das eigentliche angeln geht. 
Alle Angler ausserhalb dieser Anlage betrifft das im eigentlichen Sinne noch nicht. Erst wenn jemand wegen c&r gemäß einer strafnorm rechtskräftig von einem höheren Gericht verurteilt wurde wird es interessant. 
Und bis dahin hilft weder hetze gegen die Verbände, noch Polemik, noch der zitieren Button weiter. Da hilft nur politisches engagement und positive außendarstllung. 
Ich kann mich zurücklehnen. Ich bin im niedersächsischen Landesverband. Auf die kann ich zählen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn jetzt der Brückenschlag schon wieder zur Verbandsdiskussion?
> 
> Ein Gericht hat eine Entscheidung gegen den Betreiber eines kommerziellen Angelparks getroffen - und ich als Angler (!) finde das sogar noch moralisch halbwegs nachvollziehbar, wenn´s um die "Trophäenfische" geht, für die es ein Zurücksetzgebot im genannten Fall gab.
> 
> ...



Das kann man so sehen. Jedoch nur aus der Sicht eines Anglers. Denn nur wir können die Nuancen bewerten, die unser Hobby in sich trägt. 

Man sollte versuchen etwas weiter zu denken. Im Grunde geht es hier nicht um Trophäenfischen und monetäre Interessen. Es geht übergeordnet (wieder mal) um das Thema "Angeln nur zur Verwertung". Und das ist ein Thema, das alle Angler angeht und dessen Aufarbeitung und Gegensteuern höchste Priorität bei den Verbänden haben sollte.

In so fern ist auch diese Geschichte ein Fingerzeig für die Gegner der Angelfischerei, genau in die von jenen gewünschte Richtung.


----------



## wilhelm (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

*Ralle 24* Nein ich möchte dir widersprechen.
Wie willst du nicht Anglern vermitteln das man nur aus Spaß an der Freud im Forellenpuff Fische zum Fotoshuting aus dem Wasser reißt und nach mehreren Minuten bis zum nächsten Mal zurücksetzt..
Es geht um die Außenwirkung und hier dieses Ding um was es geht hier hat doch beim besten willen mit Angeln nicht viel zu tun.
Das wir für *unsere *Interessen kämpfen müssen ist für mich unstreitig nur die Sprache die gerade auch von Thomas benutzt wird nervt, so Glaube ich , nicht nur mich. Sie ist zum Teil herabwürdigend und unangemessen.

So das ist *meine* Sicht der Dinge.#6

Mit einen Petri Heil


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Wie willst du nicht Anglern vermitteln das man nur aus Spaß an der Freud im Forellenpuff Fische zum Fotoshuting aus dem Wasser reißt und nach mehreren Minuten bis zum nächsten Mal zurücksetzt..


Nicht viel anders als wenn man das an 'normalen' Gewässern macht.
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html
Aber das ist gelaufen, die Paylakes a la Zwillbrock sind Geschichte, zumindest öffentlich/offiziell.

Noch nicht gelaufen ist die große Gefahr, dass diese Restriktionen auf alle Angler egal an welchem Gewässer festgezurrt werden.


----------



## kreuzass (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Musste irgendwann so kommen. War absehbar und weshalb genauso. Und genau aus diesem Grunde ist das Urteil an sich auch richtig.

Stellt sich zukünftig nur die Frage inwiefern dieses Urteil auch Auswirkungen auf Angler hat. So oder so, ich weiß, bei wem ich mich bedanken werde, sofern dies Auswirkungen hätte. Und das sind nicht die Verbände...


----------



## wilhelm (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Kati, bevor wir uns jetzt unendlich im Kreis drehen, meiner Meinung nach ist es eben den " normalen" Menschen nicht zu vermitteln war ja auch meine Sicht der Dinge.
Wenn man nicht gerade mitten unter Zuschauern steht macht doch was ihr wollt aber man muss ja im Internet usw. prahlen wie ein Hansw..?????..
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen soll kein Angriff sein ich Sehe es so das genau dieses Verhalten für negative Aufmerksamkeit sorgt gerade weil es vor den Zeiten des Heutigen Internets keine Sau Interessiert hat

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich möchte mal versuchen, es etwas 'salomonischer' zu formulieren :

Wäre ich im Aufsichtsrat eines DAX-Konzerns und Thomas wäre der CEO, hätte ich auch etwas Probleme mit seinem 'Führungsstil'.
Es gibt halt manchmal übergeordnete Ziele und gleichzeitig verschiedene Wege, dorthin zu gelangen.
Einer möchte mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, während ein anderer lieber links oder eher rechts rum gehen würde.
Aber das Ziel ist für alle trotzdem das Gleiche.

Und das Ziel für uns alle, als Angler, ob nun Wattwurmbader an der Ostsee oder Fusselwerfer im oberbayrischen Gebirgsbach ( ich überspitze bewusst ! ), ist die Möglichkeit, unser Hobby weiter, ohne weitere Einschränkungen, ausüben zu können.

Und genau hier setzen die Gegner an.
Weil es die Angler im Speziellen ( vielleicht auch uns Deutsche im Allgemeinen ) nicht interessiert und wir ja für alles Gute + Grüne sind; *solange es uns persönlich nicht betrifft, *wird hier die Strategie verfolgt, daß ein 'Krieg' als Summe der gewonnenen Schlachten definiert ist.
Und um hier eine etwas entmilitarisierte Übersetzung zu gebrauchen : Kleinvieh macht auch Mist !
Als nächstes kommt die Gewässerverschmutzung durch abgerissene GuFis; die Schwermetallbelastung durch Blei ( ersatzweise Tungsten ) oder der Nationalpark Wattenmeer mit dem Wattwurm als Symboltier - als schützenswerter Tierart -, die durch Brandungsangler bald auf der 'Roten Liste' steht....
Ach ja; Maden / Pinkies durften früher ja auch mal gefärbt werden......

Und genau diese 'kleinen' Schritte sind es, die in der Gesamtheit in Summe, irgendwann uns allen, unser schönstes Hobby der Welt, vermiesen werden.
Und von einem, von uns allen finanzierten Verband, würde ich mehr als erwarten, daß er hier lobbyistisch tätig wird.
Oder auch, bei Notwendigkeit, selber Mißstände/Auswüchse in den eigenen Reihen ( intern ) anprangert.

Und unter diesem Aspekt stimme ich Thomas vollkommen zu.
( auch ohne gebetsmühlenartiges 'Copy + Paste' )

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Auch wenn der Vergleich etwas hinkt.

Der Berufsfischer lässt auf dem selben Gewässer die Fische im Fass verenden oder wirft tote oder sterbene unverwertbare Fische einfach über Board, während der Angler nebenan seinen Angelschein verliert, weil er z.B. einen Fisch wieder schwimmen lässt.

Irgendwie passen die Relationen nicht mehr zueinander, auch wenn mir das Gebahren in den Pay Lakes überhaupt nicht gefällt.


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

aaach, irgendwie lästig.
klar: das ist wasser auf die mühlen angelfeindlicher. nicht gut.
aber: ich sehe es wie das gericht: ist tierquälerei.
bitte: zwinge mich niemand in falsche loyalitäten.
und: zweifele niemand an meinem anspruch auf freie naturnutzung.

bloß, und das hab ich schon zigmal hier geschrieben, ich seh für uns naturnutzer angler, pilzsammler & sonstige kollegen nicht die geringste zukunft in unserem sich weiterhin übervölkernden lebensraum. ich bin überzeugt, dass in ??? (30/40...) jahren unsere wildbeuterromantik überholt sein wird wie sklavenhaltung. es geht zuende mit dem freien wilden leben, jungs.

woher ich das zu wissen meine?
weil sogar gutmenschenreisetours reisen anbieten zu den "letzten unberührten orten dieser welt".
das zergeht auf der zunge #q

hat gorbi schon gesagt, das mit dem zu spät kommen...
wir sind alle zu spät dran. so einfach.
die natur, die wir suchen wird uns "natürlich" erhalten in solchen puffs wie dem beklagten und die besucher benehmen sich eben wie freier: drüberrutschen, küsschen und zahlen, ansonsten "driss jett drupp"

ich schätze das engagement von thomas und etlichen anderen recken überaus und vor allem als extrem wichtig, um den zeitpunkt des absoluten angelverbots so weit wie möglich nach hinten zu verschieben, wir stehen dennoch auf verlorenem posten, zumal die vom VDSF sich nicht entblöden zum erhalt ihrer (un)wichtigkeit anglerische essentials zu verraten.
mein resumee?: nehmt mit (nicht entnehmt...), was heute noch möglich ist, lebt ein leben, das heute schon ausgestorben ist.

ps: ja, und ralle24, du hast recht: es gibt zuviele von uns menschen.

dead fishermen walkin'


----------



## guetselman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ernie, seh es genauso wie Du. Das Urteil ist für mich nachvollziehbar... wengleich es natürlich auch und das ist die Gefahr, auf den, der mal einen Fisch fallen lässt, übertragbar sein könnte....aber auch nicht zwangsweise muss.
Ebenso stört mich das ständige Abschweifen zu Verbandsthemen, die ja auch, genau wie das C+R Thema, einen eigenen Thread haben. Also doch bitte hier genauso verschieben.


----------



## Purist (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Du bist nicht alleine, Ernie. Aber nüchtern betrachtet gibt's nur drei Standpunkte zu dem Thema. Die einen sehen darin den beginnenden Untergang und sämtliche Angler betroffen, der Masse ist's egal und die anderen, zu denen ich mich auch zählen würde, sehen in solchen Urteilen eher, dass bestimmte Auswüchse rechtlich eingedämmt werden, auch zum Schutz der gesamten Anglerschaft. 

Man muss bestimmten Personen in unserem Land keine kostenlose Munition frei Haus liefern, die uns damit das Hobby verbieten wollen.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wenn die Justiz Teilbereichen des Angelns den Hahn abdreht, ist es immer auch ein Verbandsthema.
Es scheinen viele einfach vergessen zu haben:
die sollen unsere durch uns bezahlten Interessensvertreter sein!

Nun haben sie die Paylake-&-Release-Nummer umgehend nach Ausstrahlung der Doku verurteilt.
Mittlerweile nennen sie die Karpfenangler in einem Atemzug mit den 'Trophäenanglern'.
_(Als wenn viele der beiden Gruppen nicht auch zahlende Mitglieder sind. Woher nehmen die eigentlich ihren Auftrag, für oder gegen was sie sich aussprechen sollen? Habt ihr so eine Umfrage bekommen?)
_
Ist es für euch aber schon selbstverständlich geworden, dass sie nichts tun/sagen/schreiben um z.B. gegen ein Überschwappen eines solchen Urteils auf das 'normale' Angeln (zu dem ihr euch ja zählt) zu arbeiten?

Genau dafür werden sie bezahlt.
Genau deswegen müssen sie bei einem solchen Thema auch Thema sein.

Wen so etwas "nur noch nervt", der kann auch seinem privaten Anwalt einen Scheck ausstellen, wissend das der zum nächsten Prozess sowieso einfach nicht hingeht.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



joedreck schrieb:


> Alle Angler ausserhalb dieser Anlage betrifft das im eigentlichen Sinne noch nicht. Erst wenn jemand wegen c&r gemäß einer strafnorm rechtskräftig von einem höheren Gericht verurteilt wurde wird es interessant.



Soso, das betrifft den einzelnen Angler außerhalb einer solchen Anlage "im eigentlich  Sinne noch nicht"?

Das obige Zitat lässt ja schon die kalten Füße des Verfassers regelrecht erahnen, dass es wohl doch darüberhinaus geht!

Vllt solltet Ihr Euch das nochmal durchlesen!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.ovg.nrw.de/behoerde/presse/pressemitteilungen/32_150706/index.php



Allein daraus ergibt sich, das die Auffassung der Behörde durch eine Entscheidung im vorläufigen Rechtsschutz in  der 1. Instanz und Rechtsmittelinstanz, mithin bereits durch zwei Gerichte, bestätigt worden ist.
Danach ist das vom Gericht definierte Trophäenangeln (C&R) ohne Wenn und Aber verboten! 
Wird in diesem Zusammenhang nicht gegen einzelne Angler, die dort geangelt haben, strafrechtlich ermittelt und sind nicht bereits Strafbefehle (ja, das sind strafrechtliche Verurteilungen) rechtskräftig ergangen?

Den Anlagenbetreiber erwischt es in diesem Fall, da er mit seiner Anlage diese "Angelpraxis" ermöglicht und fördert.
Und das ist die zweite Aussage dieses Urteiles! 
Als Angelerlaubnis ausgebende Behörde, Angelverein oder sonstiger Fischereiberechtigter muss man sich im Anschluß dran überlegen, ob eine wissentliche Duldung einer solchen Angelpraxis an den eigenen Gewässern einen dann nicht selbst erwischen kann!
Also zwingt mich das zum Handeln, damit ich solchen Massnahmen entgehe.

Zutreffend ist, dass der Anlagenbetreiber aus kommerziellen Interessen solche Entscheidungen der Rechtssprechung herbeiführt und damit den Angelgegnern Material liefert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Vergiss es DeepDown und lass die weiterträumen - sie wollens so, sie sollens so kriegen......


----------



## guetselman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nun haben sie die Paylake-&-Release-Nummer umgehend nach Ausstrahlung der Doku verurteilt.


Was für *mich* auch ok, mindestens mal nachvollziehbar ist



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nennen sie die Karpfenangler in einem Atemzug mit den 'Trophäenanglern'.


was ja hier nicht ausdiskutiert werden darf. Und ich vermute, Du beziehst das auf _die_ Karpfenangler, die alles zurücksetzen?!


kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es für euch aber schon selbstverständlich geworden, dass sie nichts tun/sagen/schreiben um z.B. gegen ein Überschwappen eines solchen Urteils auf das 'normale' Angeln (zu dem ihr euch ja zählt) zu arbeiten?


Leider ja, deshalb liegt es auch an uns, das zu kritisieren. Wie z.B. in dem passenden Thread dazu.
Oder noch besser, indem man selber in die Verbandsarbeit einsteigt.

Hier geht es aber darum, dass einem gewerblichen Trophäenangelpuff der Garaus gemacht wird. Was viele gutheißen. Ob sich das auf die (normale) Angelei auswirken wird kann man befürchten. Dann weiß ich auch, bei wem ich mich bedanken darf. Sicher nicht bei den Verbänden.


----------



## Lazarus (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Dieses Urteil gegen C&R ist ja nun nicht das erste. Spontan fällt mir der Karpfenfreund aus Lemgo (?) ein, der vor zwei oder drei Jahren deswegen Verurteilt wurde. Ob es noch weitere Verurteilungen oder auch Verfahrenseinstellungen gegen Geldstrafe gab? Keine Ahnung, ich halte es aber für sehr wahrscheinlich.
Kennt jemand einen Fall, wo ein Angler wegen C&R vor Gericht stand und freigesprochen wurde? Ich habe noch nie davon gehört.

Was ich sagen will, ist dass C&R in Deutschland unter Strafe steht, seitdem wir das Tierschutzgesetz in der aktuellen Fassung haben. Also schon ziemlich lange.
Das finde ich nicht gut, ein paar hunderttausend organisierte Angler haben aber leider nicht die Macht, das Tierschutzgesetz hierzulande zu ändern. Die nicht organisierten sowieso nicht. Bleibt also nur, damit zu leben und den Schaden möglichst klein zu halten.
Würden unsere Verbände offensiv für C&R eintreten, hätte das lediglich den Effekt, dass sie sich unglaubwürdig machen und auch auf anderen Feldern an Gewicht verlieren würden.

C&R ist in diesem Zusammenhang meiner Ansicht nach das Angeln mit dem Vorsatz, jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Einen zu großen/kleinen/falschen Fisch (=Beifang) zurückzusetzten, hat nach meinem Verständnis dagegen nichts mit C&R zu tun.
Das Zurücksetzten von Beifängen wird durchaus von Verbänden unterstützt, selbst in Bayern gibt es neuerdings Bewegung in dieser Richtung.

Dass bisher relativ wenige Angler wegen C&R Probleme bekamen, liegt wohl daran, dass sich niemand großartig für die Angler und ihre Fische interessiert. Wo keine Klage, da kein Richter. Gott sei Dank!

In neuerer Zeit wird das Thema jedoch verstärkt im Netz und natürlich auch in den anderen Medien thematisiert, sei es durch jene angelnden Vollpfosten, die bei jeder Gelegenheit meinen, ihre C&R-Philosophie verbreiten zu müssen oder auch durch Fernseh-/Printbeiträge, die nur zu gerne über echte oder vermeintliche Mißstände berichten, wie z.B. bei der Rau Reportage. Gäbe es die Puffs nicht, könnte der Herr Rau auch keinen Film darüber machen.

Es wird deshalb auch für 'normale' Angler zunehmend schwieriger, Fische zurückzusetzen, die nicht ins Beutespektrum passen, weil das Thema in den Focus der Öffentlichkeit gerückt wurde. Siehe Bayrisches Rücksetzverbot.

Was kann man tun? Eigentlich bleibt bloß Schadensbegrenzung.
Das stelle ich mir so vor, dass die Angler selbst scharf zwischen C&R und dem Zurücksetzen von Beifängen differenzieren. Dabei sollte deutlich gemacht werden, dass C&R nicht der guten Fachlichen Praxis entspricht, während das Zurücksetzen von Beifängen eine sinnvolle Maßnahme ist, die Fischbestände zu schonen.

Das einzige wie 'wir' Angler verhindern können, unter zunehmend stärkeren Beschuss zu kommen, ist dem Gegner keine Munition zu liefern. Das Problem sind dabei nicht die Tierrechtler an sich, sondern dass diese sehr gerne unsere tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Fehler an die große Glocke hängen.

Kein Politiker schert sich um die PETAner, dafür ist der Verein viel zu unbedeutend. Wenn das Trommelfeuer der Tierrechtler jedoch nach und nach zu einer Veränderung der gesellschaftlichen Meinung führt, wird es für die Politik durchaus interessant. Weil der Tierschutz ein dankbares Themenfeld ist, um risikolos Wählerstimmen zu sammeln.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@guetselman
Klar kannste Dich auch bei den Verbänden bedanken. Die sollen unsere Interessen in der Gesellschaft vertreten und dazu gehört auch die Einflussnahme auf die politische und gesetzgeberische Willensbildung zu nehmen oder auf die Auslegung von Gesetzen! Genau wie es andere "Verbände" und "Organisationen" zur Erreichung ihrer Ziele und zu unserem Nachteil hochprofessionell betreiben. Von dort werden sogar Klageverfahren auf europäischer Ebene (erfolgreich) geführt.
Es wird immer deutlicher, wie sich das derzeitige Vakuum unserer Interessenvertretung auswirkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Spontan fällt mir der Karpfenfreund aus Lemgo (?) ein, der vor zwei oder drei Jahren deswegen Verurteilt wurde.


Wegen zu langen hantierens, nicht wie hier im Beschluss, der das (ohne faktischen oder juristischen Hintergrund) grundsätzlich verbietet.

Das ist genau der Unterschied - auch was DeepDown schreibt, dass damit ALLE Bewirtschafter mit in der Haftung sind.

Aber was weiss ich schon..

Weiterträumen und einknicken, hat uns ja weit gebracht schon in den letzten 30 Jahren...


----------



## Purist (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile nennen sie die Karpfenangler in einem Atemzug mit den 'Trophäenanglern'.



Was auch seine Hintergründe hat, wieviele C&R Paylakes werden wohl für Karpfenangler betrieben?



kati48268 schrieb:


> _(Als wenn viele der beiden Gruppen nicht auch zahlende Mitglieder sind. Woher nehmen die eigentlich ihren Auftrag, für oder gegen was sie sich aussprechen sollen? Habt ihr so eine Umfrage bekommen?)
> _



Dafür brauchst du keine Umfrage, wenn Regeln gebrochen werden, haben die eine bestimmte Haltung einzunehmen. Die Verbände können nicht sagen: "Tierschutz ist uns wurscht, weil wir alle Angler vertreten". Damit würden sie der Mehrheit von uns Anglern ein Brett gegen den Kopf hauen und neue Munition für Tierrechtler liefern, zudem auch rechtlich die Legitimation für das Hobby in den Wind schießen. 
Die mag auf wackeligen Füßen stehen, wie manche glauben, trotzdem muss man die Füße nicht auch noch komplett absägen.


----------



## guetselman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergiss es DeepDown und lass die weiterträumen - sie wollens so, sie sollens so kriegen......


Ach Thomas... geh mal lieber raus an's Wasser. Zu viel C&P scheint Dir nicht zu bekommen.

@Deep hab mir den verlinkten Beitrag nochmal durchgelesen. Lässt sich das wirklich auf C&R am offenen Gewässer übertragen?  Alleine Trophäenangeln = C&R (grundsätzlich) scheint mir nicht ganz schlüssig zu sein... ;+


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



guetselman schrieb:


> @Deep hab mir den verlinkten Beitrag nochmal durchgelesen. Lässt sich das wirklich auf C&R am offenen Gewässer übertragen?  Alleine Trophäenangeln = C&R (grundsätzlich) scheint mir nicht ganz schlüssig zu sein... ;+



Das steht doch bereits im ersten Absatz! C&R ist danach verboten!
Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn ich nun in einem "offenen" Gewässer C&R betreibe oder in einer solchen Anlage?
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Vorsatz für das C&R beim Angeln in einer solchen Anlage leichter angenommen werden kann, als wenn man es in einem offenen Gewässer betreibt.
Das ist das "Remmel"Problem! Um den Nachweis des Vorsatzes zu umgehen, wird das Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich verboten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht wie hier im Beschluss, der das (ohne faktischen oder juristischen Hintergrund) grundsätzlich verbietet.



Der faktische Hintergrund ist doch ganz simpel: Die Mehrzahl der "Experten" (auch viele hier im Forum) behauptet, dass Fische leidensfähig sind und C&R mit Vorsatz darum Tierquälerei sei. Halte ich für völligen Unfug, ist aber ein anderes Thema.
 Und damit sind wir beim juristischen Hintergrund: Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

 Wenn man das, was hier abläuft, Leuten in Skandinavien, Kanada, Südeuropa, der Karibik etc. erzählt, erntet man bestenfalls mitleidige Blicke. Wir haben aber nun mal dieses tolle Gesetz, genau wie PETA, die Grünen und andere super Typen, die zwar vom realen Leben keine Plan haben, was aber nichts an der aktuellen Situation ändert.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

danke für deine Erklärung, sprichst mir aus der Seele.|wavey:


----------



## guetselman (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das steht doch bereits im ersten Absatz! C&R ist danach verboten!
> Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn ich nun in einem "offenen" Gewässer C&R betreibe oder in einer solchen Anlage?
> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Vorsatz für das C&R beim Angeln in einer solchen Anlage leichter angenommen werden kann, als wenn man es in einem offenen Gewässer betreibt.
> Das ist das "Remmel"Problem! Um den Nachweis des Vorsatzes zu umgehen, wird das Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich verboten.


Ok, Danke. Dann hätte man sich ja das "große" auch sparen können. Mein Gedanke war, dass es explizit um das Angeln und zurücksetzen von _großen Fischen_=Trophäenfischen, wie eben in dem erwähnten Paylake, geht. Bzw dass man es darauf auch auslegen könnte. Wohl falsch gedacht. Schade.


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der faktische Hintergrund ist doch ganz simpel: Die Mehrzahl der "Experten" (auch viele hier im Forum) behauptet, dass Fische leidensfähig sind und C&R mit Vorsatz darum Tierquälerei sei. Halte ich für völligen Unfug, ist aber ein anderes Thema...



was du für unfug hälst ist eben auch nur das, was ein "experte" so meint.

freu mich immer über solche "gottesbeweise", scheiterhaufen gratis...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



wilhelm schrieb:


> *Ralle 24* Nein ich möchte dir widersprechen.
> Wie willst du nicht Anglern vermitteln das man nur aus Spaß an der Freud im Forellenpuff Fische zum Fotoshuting aus dem Wasser reißt und nach mehreren Minuten bis zum nächsten Mal zurücksetzt..
> Es geht um die Außenwirkung und hier dieses Ding um was es geht hier hat doch beim besten willen mit Angeln nicht viel zu tun.



Wilhelm,

vordergründig hast Du völlig Recht. Aber wie willst Du einem von der Angelfischerei weitgehend unbeleckten Menschen vermitteln, dass es in einem Großfischpuff verdammenswert ist, Fische nach dem Fang zurückzusetzen, in einem "ordentlichen" Gewässer jedoch nicht ? 
Willst Du ernsthaft argumentieren, dass es das Foto ist, welches die Sache anrüchig macht? 
"Mensch" tickt viel subtiler. Angel in der Hand, Fisch aus dem Wasser, nicht zum essen mitgenommen = Tierquäler.
Wie, wo und warum ist dem Anti-Angler-Mob völlig egal.




HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Und das Ziel für uns alle, als Angler, ob nun Wattwurmbader an der Ostsee oder Fusselwerfer im oberbayrischen Gebirgsbach ( ich überspitze bewusst ! ), ist die Möglichkeit, unser Hobby weiter, ohne weitere Einschränkungen, ausüben zu können.
> 
> Und genau hier setzen die Gegner an.
> Weil es die Angler im Speziellen ( vielleicht auch uns Deutsche im Allgemeinen ) nicht interessiert und wir ja für alles Gute + Grüne sind; *solange es uns persönlich nicht betrifft, *wird hier die Strategie verfolgt, daß ein 'Krieg' als Summe der gewonnenen Schlachten definiert ist.
> ...



Genau so sieht es aus. In dieser Entwicklung stecken wir seit den 80ern und das mit zunehmender Rasanz.



Purist schrieb:


> Du bist nicht alleine, Ernie. Aber nüchtern betrachtet gibt's nur drei Standpunkte zu dem Thema. Die einen sehen darin den beginnenden Untergang und sämtliche Angler betroffen, der Masse ist's egal und die anderen, zu denen ich mich auch zählen würde, sehen in solchen Urteilen eher, dass bestimmte Auswüchse rechtlich eingedämmt werden, auch zum Schutz der gesamten Anglerschaft.
> 
> Man muss bestimmten Personen in unserem Land keine kostenlose Munition frei Haus liefern, die uns damit das Hobby verbieten wollen.



Die Munition besteht nicht aus den Handlungen an einem Großfischpuff. Die Munition ist das Verbot. Das Großfischpuff ist die momentane Zielscheibe. Ist die verschlissen, wird mit exakt dieser Munition auf das nächste Ziel geballert.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Als Angelerlaubnis ausgebende Behörde, Angelverein oder sonstiger Fischereiberechtigter muss man sich im Anschluß dran überlegen, ob eine wissentliche Duldung einer solchen Angelpraxis an den eigenen Gewässern einen dann nicht selbst erwischen kann!
> Also zwingt mich das zum Handeln, damit ich solchen Massnahmen entgehe.



Richtig. Und fatal.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das steht doch bereits im ersten Absatz! C&R ist danach verboten!
> Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn ich nun in einem "offenen" Gewässer C&R betreibe oder in einer solchen Anlage?
> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Vorsatz für das C&R beim Angeln in einer solchen Anlage leichter angenommen werden kann, als wenn man es in einem offenen Gewässer betreibt.
> Das ist das "Remmel"Problem! Um den Nachweis des Vorsatzes zu umgehen, wird das Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich verboten.



Und dann haben tausende von Anglern ein gravierendes Problem, wenn die Fische in einem Gewässer so mit Schadstoffen belastet sind, dass sie nach dem Lebensmittelgesetz nicht mehr zum Verzehr zugelassen sind.
Daraus lässt sich behende ein Verbot des Verzehrs auch für den privaten Bereich basteln, wie es in einigen Kölner Seen bereits besteht, und wie es die Dortmunder Angler an Ihren Kanälen nur um haaresbreite verfehlt hat. Diesmal noch. 

Und das ist dann unter der Prämisse des Fischfangs ausschließlich zum Verzehr gleichbedeutend mit einem Angelverbot.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dann haben tausende von Anglern ein gravierendes Problem, wenn die Fische in einem Gewässer so mit Schadstoffen belastet sind, dass sie nach dem Lebensmittelgesetz nicht mehr zum Verzehr zugelassen sind.
> Daraus lässt sich behende ein Verbot des Verzehrs auch für den privaten Bereich basteln, wie es in einigen Kölner Seen bereits besteht, und wie es die Dortmunder Angler an Ihren Kanälen nur um haaresbreite verfehlt hat. Diesmal noch.
> 
> Und das ist dann unter der Prämisse des Fischfangs ausschließlich zum Verzehr gleichbedeutend mit einem Angelverbot.



Genau in diese Richtung wird es laufen und der Deckel ist auf dem Sarg!

Es muß doch schon jetzt ernsthaft jedem davon abgeraten werden, Fische aus Fließwassersystemen zu essen. 
Aktuelle Stichworte: Sind Quecksilberbelastung aus Kohlekraftwerken, die über die kleinen Fließgewässer summiert im Flussfisch auftauchen; Uranbelastung durch Dünger in Bächen und kleinen Flüssen , die durch landwirtschaftliches Gebiet fließen (Relevant ist dabei nicht die Strahlung, sondern die Giftkomponente) und nun noch Glyphosat (Pflanzenschutzmittel) in selbigen aus der Landwirtschaft. 
Ganz zu schweigen von Medikamenten- und Hormonrückständen aus den in solche Gewässer eingeleitete "geklärte" Wässer aus den lediglich mechanisch und biologisch aber nicht chemisch arbeitenden kommunalen Klärwasseranlagen.
Ach und die Giftrückstände von Antifouling aus dem Schiffverkehr nicht zu vergessen. 
Brandheiß kommt nun das Plastik dazu, welches in kleiner Partikelgröße in die Fische gelangt und dabei die anhaftende Giftfracht gleich mit auf dem Teller liegt.

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es muß doch schon jetzt ernsthaft jedem davon abgeraten werden, Fische aus Fließwassersystemen zu essen.


 
Das mag auf Flüsse wie z.B. Rhein und Main zutreffen, vor allem wenn es sich um Gewässer mit Schiffsverkehr (Altlasten im Schlamm am Gewässergrund)) und langlebende Fische mit hohem Fettanteil handelt (Einlagerung von Schadstoffen). 

Viele kleinere Flüsse haben mittlerweile völlig unbedenkliche Wasserwerte:
http://www.infranken.de/regional/bamberg/Regnitz-Proben-belegen-tolle-Wasserqualitaet;art212,48459


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wasserwerte sind wurscht, es kommt drauf an was im Fisch ist.

Beispiel Regen (nun wirklich kein Industriefluss):
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-in-fetten-regenfischen-21363-art1048559.html


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Fall, wo ein Angler wegen C&R vor Gericht stand und freigesprochen wurde? Ich habe noch nie davon gehört.
> 
> Was ich sagen will, ist dass C&R in Deutschland unter Strafe steht, seitdem wir das Tierschutzgesetz in der aktuellen Fassung haben. Also schon ziemlich lange.




Du bist aber nicht gut informiert. C&R ist aber Definitionssache.
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/emmerich/riesenfang-keine-tierquaelerei-aid-1.1093576


Denken wir nur mal 50 Jahre zurück. Damals gabs noch keine C&R Diskusson, keine Angelprüfung, keine Lebendköderverbote, keine Setzkescherverbote, keine C&R Diskussion, kaum Einschränkungen bezüglich Naturschutzgebiete und gesperrten Wegen, keine Diskussionen über PayLakes. 
Nach und nach immer mehr Einschränkungen und der Zug rollt weiter ich noch mehr Einschränkungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mir ist gerade ne gaaanz einfach Lösung eingefallen für Anlagen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4372758#post4372758

Wird dann schon nicht an allen anderen Gewässern auch Vorschrifft werden...
;-))


----------



## Andal (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das wird ja dann bei Wettfischen mit der Kopfrute sicher enorm interessant werden! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Grins - eben Andal, wenn der renitente Angelfischer nicht nur zur Verwertung angeln will, das kriegt man mit solch einfachen Regeln schon geregelt ;-))

Muss ich mal dem Dr. Spahn vom DAFV vorschlagen ;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wasserwerte sind wurscht, es kommt drauf an was im Fisch ist.
> 
> Beispiel Regen (nun wirklich kein Industriefluss):
> http://www.mittelbayerische.de/regi...-in-fetten-regenfischen-21363-art1048559.html


 
Das Thema Quecksilberbelastung ist eine ganz eigene Sache. Das in die Umwelt eingetragene Quecksilber stammt aus Industrieanlagen und anderen Quellen (z.B. auftauende Permafrostböden) und wird meist über Niederschläge verteilt. Alte Waller in Seens dürften ähnlich belastet sein, genau wie ältere Wildschweine und andere Tiere, in dem sich das Quecksilber einlagert.

Interessanter Artikel dazu:
http://www.nationalgeographic.de/aktuelles/hohe-quecksilberbelastung


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo rheinfischer70,

sicher, vor 50 Jahren war vieles anders. C&R Diskussion gab es nicht, weil es kein C&R gab. Wenn ein Angler vor 50 Jahren einen maßigen Fisch zurückgesetzt hätte, hätte er keine Sanktionen befürchten müssen, aber er wär von anderen Anglern als jemand angesehen worden, der nicht ganz richtig im Kopf ist. Anglerprüfung hatten wir schon, war freiwillig (na ja, sagen wir mal freiwilliger Zwang), hieß "Sportfischerprüfung". habe ich 1962 gemacht. Gesetzlich, staatlich und Pflicht wurde sie dann 1971 in Bayern und ein Setzkescherverbot haben wir bis heute nicht.
PayLakes waren damals bei uns unbekannt.
Es hat sich einiges geändert - vor allem der Angler.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade ne gaaanz einfach Lösung eingefallen für Anlagen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4372758#post4372758
> 
> Wird dann schon nicht an allen anderen Gewässern auch Vorschrifft werden...
> ;-))



Moin,

Könnte mal bitte den Offtopic des Admins verschieben... das Verhalten erinnert an ein bockiges Kind.

Grundsätzlich bin ich absolut bei ernie.

Wir sollten aber auch aufhören uns selbst in Kategorien zu stecken! Wer ist denn dieser Karpfenangler? Darf der auch den Blinker zum Hechtangeln benutzen? Darf der auch Stippen? Ich heiße nicht alles gut, was so mancher Angler macht, muss es auch nicht unterstützen. Gleiches gilt im Übrigen auch für Tierschutz und Tierrecht, völlig daneben, beides gleichzusetzen! Oder muss ich als Angler alles gut finden, wogegen Tierschützer sind? Nein, ich kann mir das doch selbst aufgrund meiner Erkenntnisse überlegen! Ich kann doch auch Fledermäuse für schützenswert halten und deswegen im BUND sein und gleichzeitig begeisterter Angler sein. Das kann und darf sich nicht ausschließen, wenn wir unserer Anliegen in die breite Gesellschaft transportieren wollen. Kleine Fische haben nunmal nicht die gleiche Wirkung wie Robbenbabies oder kleine Eisbären...
Man sollte endlich mit den Grabenkämpfen aufhören, aber das klappt weder im Großen noch im Kleinen.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen, geht es bei dem Beschluss um Trophäenangeln einschl.  dem explizit benannten Wiegen und Fotografieren. Das ist nichts neues. Da gibt es gleichlautende Urteile, verschiedene Aufsätze und u.a. die Zusammenfassung von ernie. Dennoch wird die Praktik zunehmend in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt. Früher wurde es vielleicht seltener praktiziert und weniger in den Fokus gezogen, man ist eben Angeln gegangen. Da muss man die Leute aufklären und selbst auch aktiv werden.

Auf der Startseite vom Anglerboard wird ein großer Fisch aus ausdrücklich Deutschland präsentiert. Auch nicht dienlich...

Gruß
Rene


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Auch nicht dienlich...


Also finden wir uns mit Gesetzen/Regeln/Beschlüssen gegen jede gängige & gute Anglerpraxis ab, verstecken unser Handeln möglichst erfolgreich, lachen über die paar (Anderen) die es dann doch ab und zu erwischt und alles ist gut?

Es gilt solche Regelungen & die Tendenz, dass es immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt, zu bekämpfen!
Genau dies ist Aufgabe von Medien (z.B. Anglerboard) und unserer Interessenvertreter (Letztere versagen dabei leider auf ganzer Linie).


----------



## Lazarus (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wegen zu langen hantierens, nicht wie hier im Beschluss, der das (ohne faktischen oder juristischen Hintergrund) grundsätzlich verbietet.


Du täuschst dich, bzw. sprichst von dem Bad Oeynhausener Urteil aus 2001. Damals erfolgte die Verurteilung in erster Linie wegen des Fotografierens.

Ich bezog mich dagegen auf das Urteil vom AG Lemgo gegen M.P. aus dem Jahr 2011.
Dort heiß es: "Bei einem solchen Vorgang erleiden Fische andauernde erhebliche und wiederholte Leiden durch einen länger andauernden Angelvorgang und der ihnen zugefügten Todesangst,..."
Nix mit Fotografieren bei diesem Urteil, das Angeln an sich war der Aufhänger.




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht gut informiert. C&R ist aber Definitionssache.
> http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/emmerich/riesenfang-keine-tierquaelerei-aid-1.1093576


Danke für den Link! Weil mir kein solcher Fall bekannt war, habe ich nachgefragt.
Hier hat bereits die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren eingestellt. Gut so für den Wallerfänger. Wäre es zu einem Urteil gekommen, kann man nur mutmaßen was rausgekommen wäre.

Kennt noch jemand ähnliche Fälle, wo das Verfahren eingestellt wurde oder sogar ein Freispruch erfolgte?




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Denken wir nur mal 50 Jahre zurück. ... Nach und nach immer mehr Einschränkungen und der Zug rollt weiter ich noch mehr Einschränkungen.


Damals musste man sich im Auto nicht anschnallen, man durfte im Kino rauchen, ein Glühlampenverbot wäre undenkbar gewesen. Die Zeiten ändern sich nun mal. Manches wird besser, vieles schlechter.


Noch was zur Schadstoffbelastung. Wenn die Fische tastächlich gefährlich hoch belastet sind, ist ein Angelverbot sicher denkbar. Dabei wird es dann aber weniger um den Fisch gehen, sondern um den Schutz der Fischesser. Schließlich verzehren die meisten Angler ihr Fische - von denen, die hauptsächlich virtuell im Internet angeln, mal abgesehen.
Dabei scheint mir die im Artikel genannte Menge von 0,5mg/kg Quecksilber in dem Waller eigentlich problemlos, für Konservendosen mit Meeresfisch liegt der Grenzwert in D immerhin bei 1mg/kg. Früher (1997), wo ja angeblich alles besser war, enthielten Fischkonserven sogar bis zu 33mg/kg!
Quelle: https://www.ugb.de/lebensmittel-im-test/ist-fisch-noch-geniessbar/


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Moin,

nein, abfinden sicher nicht. Aber ich halte es auch für wenig zielführend etwas zu machen (was umstritten/kritisch ist), es in die Öffentlichkeit zu ziehen und als normal darzustellen und dann zu erwarten, dass der Gesetzgeber anpasst. Da hier manche auf Vergleiche stehen: Wenn sich viele entschließen, vor der Schule zu schnell zu fahren, dann...

So werden diverse Themen in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt und negativ belegt, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen werden. Und die Themen werden in die Öffentlichkeit gezogen, weil sich Einzelne selbstdarstellen wollen oder die Industrie wieder einen Zug abfahren lässt, auf den alle Aufspringen sollen. Wie will man denn so ein Thema irgendwann nochmal hoffähig machen und die Vorteile in den Vordergrund stellen? Man hat auf jeden Fall erstmal eine Hypothek.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also finden wir uns mit Gesetzen/Regeln/Beschlüssen gegen jede gängige & gute Anglerpraxis ab, verstecken unser Handeln möglichst erfolgreich, lachen über die paar (Anderen) die es dann doch ab und zu erwischt und alles ist gut?
> 
> Es gilt solche Regelungen & die Tendenz, dass es immer mehr Einschränkungen gibt, zu bekämpfen!
> Genau dies ist Aufgabe von Medien (z.B. Anglerboard) und unserer Interessenvertreter (Letztere versagen dabei leider auf ganzer Linie).


 
Was du hier sagst, ist völlig richtig. Wir sollten aber Realisten genug sein, um zu erkennen, dass es in den nächsten 10 Jahren sicher keine Entschärfung des Tierschutzgesetzes geben wird und dass die von der Mehrheit der Experten vertretene Meinung, dass Fische leidensfähig sind, sich auch nicht abschwächen wird.

Im Ergebnis wird das natürlich dazu führen, dass Angler ihr Handeln verschleiern und die Öffentlichkeit meiden. Alternativen sind aber leider kaum vorhanden.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

zu der Schadstoffbelastung allgemein; 1986, nach Tschernobyl wurde bei uns auch die Frage aufgeworfen, inwieweit Fische radioaktiv etc. dadurch belastet sind. Es wurden etliche Fische daraufhin untersucht und man stellte speziell in den Kiemen eine Schadstoffanreicherung fest.
Man hätte allerdings täglich ein Kilogramm Fischkiemen essen müssen um eine bedenkliche Menge der Schadstoffe aufzunehmen. Ich erinnere mich noch an das Zitat des Fischereifachberaters: "und den Deppen möchte ich sehen, der ein Kilo Fischkiemen isst".
Wobei die nach Tschernobyl Untersuchungen gar nicht soviel beweisen, denn niemand hat vor Tschernobyl Fische, Pilze etc. auf Radioaktivität untersucht; es fehlt eine Vergleichsmessung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mal ganz im Ernst - erwartet hier irgendjemand, dass ein "guter" Verband sich öffentlich dafür einsetzt, dass der Betreiber einer Angelanlage seinen Anglern weiterhin gegen Kohle ermöglicht, Riesenfische bestimmter Gattungen zu fangen, die nach dem Wiegen, messen & photographieren DIREKT wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen???

Darum ging es in dem konkreten Beschluss des OVG - darum geht es hier in diesem Thread!

An all die Schlauen hier drin, die gegen unsere Verbände so wettern - wie sollte sich ein "guter" Verband - oder auch ein "gutes" Gericht denn genau zu dieser Frage des hier gegenständlichen "Cash-Photo-Fischens" positionieren???

...und das bitte im Interesse der Mehrheit der Mitglieder - also der "normalo-Angler"!

Sind ja nur Fische?...so in etwas lese ich das manchmal hier raus....und halte es für nicht dienlich, so zu argumentieren!

...und nicht abschweifen nach dem Motto "die tun ja schon lange nix" - sondern bitte mal klar und deutlich ausführen, wie sich genau zu diesem "Fall" ein Verband der Gesamt-Anglerschaft denn positionieren sollte!!!

Ein "vor 30 Jahren war alles besser" führt auch nicht weiter - und da war schwul sein auch beinahe noch strafbar und mancherorts durften einige Menschen nicht den selben Bus benutzen wie andere, was zeigt, dass sich eine Gesellschaft vielleicht auch mal weiterentwickelt - vielleicht auch mal in eine Richtung, die die Art und Weise des Angelns kleiner & extremer Splittergruppen nicht mehr toleriert....

Sollte sich ein "Gesamtanglerverband" auch massiv für einen Bruchteil seiner so (in diesen Anlagen) angelnden Mitglieder (wenn diese Menschen denn überhaupt verbandsmäßig organisierte Angler sind!?!) einsetzen, damit am Ende u.U. alle Angler von den Medien, der Politik und auch den Gerichten in den "Tierquäler-Topf" gesteckt werden?

Oder sollte er eher mehrheitliche Interessen vieler Angler / Mitglieder vertreten?

Bin gespannt....!



Petri!


Ernie

PS:

Wird hier nicht oft erwähnt bei all der Schwarzseherei & dem Verbandsgeblubber - *Verfahrensgegenstand* vorm VG & OVG war das Angeln in einer kommerziellen Angelanlage mit Zurücksetzpflicht für kapitale Fische - bzw. eine für sofort vollziehbar erklärte Ordnungsverfügung, die *dem Betreiber* unter Androhung einer Geldbuße aufgab, dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass diese Art des Angelns unterbleibt.

Mir ist *nicht* bekannt, dass auch nur gegen einen der dort angelnden Angler ein verwaltungsrechtliches oder gar ein strafrechtliches Verfahren eingeleitet wurde....!

Wer was anderes weiß oder meint, der möge bitte entsprechende Fundstellen beibringen, die belegen, dass dort ein Angler betroffen war und *nicht nur* der Betreiber.

Klar ist das Urteil ein Schritt in eine gefährliche Richtung - aber bisher richtet es sich lediglich *gegen den Betreiber*, der im übrigen nach meinem Wissen *kein* Strafverfahren an der Backe hat - was nicht einleuchtet, da er ja mindestens im Rahmen der Anstiftung / Beihilfe "mit dabei" gewesen wäre, wenn man von konkreten und nachgewiesenen tierschutzrechtlichen Verstössen wirklich ausginge....oder?!

Was meinen denn "richtige Juristen" dazu?...

THX

E.


----------



## wilhelm (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

*ernie* nach meinen letzten Postings hier bin ich leider zu der Überzeugung gelangt das es so ist, dass einige einfach nicht bereit sind mal ohne Angriffe und Verunglimpfung zu diskutieren man ist dann ein Tiefschläfer oder ähnliches wenn diese Ausdrucksweise gerade hier in der Abteilung "Angelpolitik" genau wegen dieser Wortwahl nervt wird man auch schon wieder angegriffen.
Nochmal, ich halte gerade die Außendarstellung für wichtig um gerade hier den Leuten mit vielleicht falschem Umwelt/ Tierschutzgedanken keinen unnötigen Grund zu liefern. Damit für *mich hier abschließend, *ich bin in großen teilen bei dir und sonst aber raus hier weil für mich leider zwecklos
verbrachte Zeit.#c


----------



## Lommel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst - erwartet hier irgendjemand, dass ein "guter" Verband sich öffentlich dafür einsetzt, dass der Betreiber einer Angelanlage seinen Anglern weiterhin gegen Kohle ermöglicht, Riesenfische bestimmter Gattungen zu fangen, die nach dem Wiegen, messen & photographieren DIREKT wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen???
> 
> 
> ...und das bitte im Interesse der Mehrheit der Mitglieder - also der "normalo-Angler"!



Nicht einfach, aber ich probiere es mal. Die sogenannten Paylakes sind ja von den Kosten her für den Otto-Normal Angler ja nicht ganzjährig zu befischen. 
Die meisten Nutzer (also auch ich) nutzen diese Möglichkeit ja ein oder zweimal im Jahr. Der Wunsch ist halt auch mal einen großen Wels, einmal zu fangen. Um Verwertung geht es hier natürlich nicht. 
Der normale Paylake-User ist halt doch ein stinknormaler "Vereinsnormalangler" der an einem sehr gut besetzten See versucht den Fisch des Lebens zu fangen. Kann man vielleicht auch am Ebro oder Po, wenn man dafür die Zeit und das Geld hat (hat aber nicht jeder). 
Durch den Gerichtsbeschluss würde diese Möglichkeit nun wegfallen. Ich persönlich finde das Schade und hätte mir ein bisschen Unterstützung vom Anglerverband schon gewünscht. Es sind ja schliesslich auch Mitglieder betroffen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ... wie sollte sich ein "guter" Verband - oder auch ein "gutes" Gericht denn genau zu dieser Frage des hier gegenständlichen "Cash-Photo-Fischens" positionieren???...


Ganz spontan sinngemäß:

Presseerklärung:
_"wir als verband distanzieren uns von den im fall zwillbrock aufgezeigten missständen, weil ...blablabla.
nicht jedes zurücksetzen ist jedoch tierquälerei; mindestmaße, schonzeiten, ...blablabla *...aber auch darüber hinaus, kann es sinn machen dass ein angler sich entscheidet fische zurückzusetzen, weil...* blablabla."_

_Vergleich C&R-Optionen/-Regelungen/-Freiheiten des einzelnen Anglers im Rest der Welt & in direkten Nachbarländern direkt dazu und fertig._

Das vernünftig ausformuliert, hätte die normale Angelei etwas aus dem Feuer genommen.

Das wäre Lobbyarbeit auf einfachsten Niveau, die auch eine 8.Klasse als Aufgabenstellung locker hinkriegt. Selbstverständlich kann man da noch eine Menge draüber hinaus machen.

Stattdessen haben wir bekommen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372 

Und jetzt sach noch mal einer, das hat alles nix mit verfehlter Verbandspolitik zu tun! :r


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lommel schrieb:


> Nicht einfach, aber ich probiere es mal. Die sogenannten Paylakes sind ja von den Kosten her für den Otto-Normal Angler ja nicht ganzjährig zu befischen.
> Die meisten Nutzer (also auch ich) nutzen diese Möglichkeit ja ein oder zweimal im Jahr. Der Wunsch ist halt auch mal einen großen Wels, einmal zu fangen. Um Verwertung geht es hier natürlich nicht.
> Der normale Paylake-User ist halt doch ein stinknormaler "Vereinsnormalangler" der an einem sehr gut besetzten See versucht den Fisch des Lebens zu fangen. Kann man vielleicht auch am Ebro oder Po, wenn man dafür die Zeit und das Geld hat (hat aber nicht jeder).
> Durch den Gerichtsbeschluss würde diese Möglichkeit nun wegfallen. Ich persönlich finde das Schade und hätte mir ein bisschen Unterstützung vom Anglerverband schon gewünscht. Es sind ja schliesslich auch Mitglieder betroffen.



Hm - viel Spekulation dabei - dann spekuliere ich mal mit -aber nach meiner vorsichtigen Schätzung verfügen am kommerziellen Angelteich nur ca 30-60 % der Mitglieder über einen Angelschein (was auch nicht sein DÜRFTE in NRW - aber einfach mal so ist - vielleicht gibt´s dazu auch bald mal ein Urteil..... ).

....soll dann auch gleich gegen die Fischereischeinpflicht z.B. in NRW gekämpft werden, was einigen ja auch sympathisch sein dürfte....*g*....mir hingegen *NICHT!*

Die Anlagen welche ich kenne und auch besuche werden von den meisten Anglern zum "Forellen zocken" verwendet, oder auch um mal einen Stör zu fangen und zu verspeisen.

Den Wels seines Lebens fängt man Deutschlandweit eigentlich günstiger & mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit (wenn man sich nicht dumm anstellt) auch an Gewässern, die für jedermann (mit Angelschein) zu befischen sind wie z.B. Rhein, Neckar, Elbe etc.!

Die Angler an solchen Anlagen sind nach meinem Dafürhalten eher Leute, die nur teilweise einen Angelschein haben - und wenn sie ihn haben, dann sind es OFT Leute, die zumeist ( nur geschätzt - aber dazu stehe ich!) "Fisch zum mitnehmen" fangen wollen, wenn an den Vereinsgewässern mal nix los ist.

Die reinen "Großfisch-Photo-Zurücksetz-Angler" sind eine Minderheit unter den Anglern mit Schein insgesamt - und selbst (nach meiner Erfahrung) an Paylakes nur eine kleine Splittergruppe der dort angelnden!

Ernie


----------



## Purist (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lommel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde das Schade und hätte mir ein bisschen Unterstützung vom Anglerverband schon gewünscht. Es sind ja schliesslich auch Mitglieder betroffen.



Wieviele sind das, schätzungsweise? Ein paar Hundert, ein paar Tausend? Die Mehrheit von uns ist über das Vereinswesen organisiert, Teil der Verbände/des Verbandes, in den Vereinen werden solche Praktiken nicht gepflegt, geschweige denn befürwortet. Nur weil einige Extrawürste wollen, muss die Mehrheit noch lange nicht dahinter stehen. Den großen Wels kannst du auch woanders fangen, dafür brauchst du keinen Paylake.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz spontan sinngemäß:
> 
> Presseerklärung:
> _"wir als verband distanzieren uns von den im fall zwillbrock aufgezeigten missständen, weil ...blablabla.
> ...



Es ist der klägliche Versuch, dem vorsätzlichen C&R Einhalt zu gebieten, um die Anglerschaft nicht noch angreifbarer zu machen, als sie schon ist!

DAS ist traurig - da gäbe es bessere Lösungen - aber wie will man die wenigen denn sonst disziplinieren, die mit ihrer Art der Angelei der Mehrheit der Angler schaden?

Ich sehe mich als "Normalo-Angler" nicht in der Pflicht, mich für reines "C&R" auch noch einszusetzen (ich toleriere es, wenn´s Kollegen machen, solange sie es nicht groß und breit öffentlich postulieren, mit Bildern & Videos etc!), weil ich ganz persönlich diese Art des angelns nicht ok finde *UND weil ich denke, dass die Öffentlichkeitssüchtigen "Hardcore-Releaser" uns den meisten Mist der letzten 20 Jahre eingebrockt haben mit ihrer Poserei* - das kann und darf jeder anders sehen - aber das ist meine Meinung!

"Sind nur Fische" ist einfach gesellschaftlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß und damit wird auch kein Verband argumentieren, der von 12 bis mittag denkt!

Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> An all die Schlauen hier drin, die gegen unsere Verbände so wettern - wie sollte sich ein "guter" Verband - oder auch ein "gutes" Gericht denn genau zu dieser Frage des hier gegenständlichen "Cash-Photo-Fischens" positionieren???
> 
> ...und das bitte im Interesse der Mehrheit der Mitglieder - also der "normalo-Angler"!


 
Ein guter Verband sollte sich meiner Meinung nach öffentlich dahingehend positionieren, dass Fische weder Schmerz noch Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes empfinden können und dem entsprechende Forschungen offensiv unterstützen.

Das Problem ist, dass einige Vorstandsmitglieder von Anglerverbänden die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen offensichtlich anders sehen. Diese Leute sollten sich dann aber auch öffentlich zu diesen Positionen bekennen.


----------



## Lommel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Wieviele sind das, schätzungsweise? Ein paar Hundert, ein paar Tausend? Die Mehrheit von uns ist über das Vereinswesen organisiert, Teil der Verbände/des Verbandes, in den Vereinen werden solche Praktiken nicht gepflegt, geschweige denn befürwortet. Nur weil einige Extrawürste wollen, muss die Mehrheit noch lange nicht dahinter stehen. Den großen Wels kannst du auch woanders fangen, dafür brauchst du keinen Paylake.



Ich wohne in der Nähe eines solchen Sees und gehe jeden Tag mit meinen Hund dort spazieren. Dabei habe ich schon oft Vereinsmitglieder getroffen (meistens die, die sich bei der JHV durch moralische Vorträge besonders hervortun).


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Den großen Wels kannst du auch woanders fangen, dafür brauchst du keinen Paylake.


Und Fisch kannst du im Supermarkt kaufen wie jeder andere, brauchst dafür nicht angeln.
"Nur weil einige Extrawürste _und diese selber fangen _wollen, muss die Mehrheit _der Gesellschaft_ noch lange nicht dahinter stehen." 
Merkste was?

Warum kann das hier nicht einfach wie in anderen Ländern laufen?
"Ich mag keine Paylakes, also geh ich nicht hin.
Und wer sie mag, soll halt hingehen."
Ist Toleranz so sehr unverträglich mit der eigenen Sichtweise?!
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz spontan sinngemäß:
> 
> Presseerklärung:
> _"wir als verband distanzieren uns von den im fall zwillbrock aufgezeigten missständen, weil ...blablabla.
> ...





Ja - aber wenn Du der Ansicht bist, ein "guter" Verband würde sich davon derart distanzieren, dann ist die Gerichtsentscheidung doch inhaltlich auch genau richtig....

Oder?

Ernie


----------



## Windelwilli (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist Toleranz so sehr unverträglich mit der eigenen Sichtweise?!



 In Deutschland auf jeden Fall!
 Und meiner Beobachtung nach wird das eher immer schlimmer statt besser. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Es ging ja nicht um c+r bisher (erst seit diesem Beschluss) - bisher genügte ein sinnvoller Grund um Fische beim Angeln zu tierquälen als Grund für Straffreiheit..

Man kann auch Wurfnetze statt Angeln verwenden, wenn man nur zur Verwertung fischen  darf (von angeln red ich dann nicht mehr, bestenfalls angelfischen), tut noch weniger schaden und man kann den Fisch auch verwerten - oder Elektrobeangelfischung.

Wird wie bei Berufsfischern als sinnvoller Grund z. B. das Geld verdienen gesehen, brauchste keinen Fisch betäuben, kannst untermaßige und Beifang problemlos zerquetscht wieder über Bord kippen - aber als Angler keinen Fisch lebensfähig zurücksetzen???

Weil ja ein toter Fisch besser tiergeschützt als ein immerhin noch lebender, oder wie?

Und Angler machen mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz und stellen mehr Arbeitsplätze als z. B. Berufsfischer - schon das würde als vernünftiger Grund genügen.

Und anderswo gehts ja auch, dass selbst noch strengere Tierschutzgesetze als in D entschärft werden für Angler - weil die begriffen haben, dass Natur- und Biotopschutz wichtiger ist als individueller Tierschutz (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084) 

Nur der tumb abnickende, gutmenschelnde, angelfischende Bürokratieteutone kriegts nicht gebacken, sondern wills noch extremer reguliert haben..

Aber ist kein Problem für mich, sägt ruhig weiter am Ast und schluckt alles, was ihr schützerseitig vorgekaut bekommt und verschärfts am besten gleich noch...................


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und Fisch kannst du im Supermarkt kaufen wie jeder andere, brauchst dafür nicht angeln.
> "Nur weil einige Extrawürste _und diese selber fangen _wollen, muss die Mehrheit _der Gesellschaft_ noch lange nicht dahinter stehen."
> Merkste was?
> 
> ...



Mit der (pseudo-) Argumentation kann man auch Schießstände eröffnen, in denen auf echte Menschen geschossen werden darf.

....da muss ja keiner hingehen!

Sorry für den krassen Vergleich - aber Dein "muss ja niemand hingehen Argument" ist keines - und nur dass soll der Vergleich zeigen!

Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> "Sind nur Fische" ist einfach gesellschaftlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß und damit wird auch kein Verband argumentieren, der von 12 bis mittag denkt!


 
Das ist doch Quatsch. Hast du schon ein einziges Mal bei einem Abfischen zugeschaut? Oder dabei, was mit Kleinfisch beim Kalken eines Weihers passiert? Alles ganz legal. Oder beim Umgang mit Fischen beim örtlichen Händler? 

Das alles ist legal, weil es "nur Fische" sind.

Ich erwarte von einem Angler- und Fischer-Verband, dass er so argumentiert, weil das die Realität ist. Gerade wenn er von 12 bis Mittag denkt. Ich sehe nämlich nicht ein, vor ein paar Spinnern zu kuschen.


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Versuch doch nicht mit aller Gewalt mir das Wort im Mund umzudrehen #d

Ein 'guter' Verband _wie du ihn benannt hast_, hätte sich *zumindest* schützend vor die 'normale' Angelei gestellt, bei der es gute fachliche Praxis ist, dass der einzelne Angler im Rahmen der Bewirtschafterregelungen & Gesetze frei entscheidet ob der jeweilige Fisch in die Pfanne oder zurück ins Wasser kommt.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch. Hast du schon ein einziges Mal bei einem Abfischen zugeschaut? Oder dabei, was mit Kleinfisch beim Kalken eines Weihers passiert? Alles ganz legal. Oder beim Umgang mit Fischen beim örtlichen Händler?
> 
> Das alles ist legal, weil es "nur Fische" sind.
> 
> Ich erwarte von einem Angler- und Fischer-Verband, dass er so argumentiert, weil das die Realität ist. Gerade wenn er von 12 bis Mittag denkt. Ich sehe nämlich nicht ein, vor ein paar Spinnern zu kuschen.



Es geht darum als Verband zu erkennen, was "gesellschaftlich" machbar und vertretbar ist.

Nach meiner Einschätzung wird man heutzutage reines "C&R" für Hobby-Angler nicht "verkaufen" können - das aufgrund der Realitäten, wie sie sind --> Schützer im Nacken, Politik weichgespült usw.

Würde man es dennoch verteidigen & sich dafür einsetzen, dann würden *die Folgen* die Mehrheit der Angler treffen, die mit reinem C&R - egal ob am Paylake oder an normalen Gewässern - nix am Hut haben.

Das wäre ein "setzen - 6" für den Verband im Ergebnis!

Aber da haben wir halt´ unterschiedliche Ansichten!

Das *Machbare* sollte von Verbandsseite getan werden (wird es nicht!) - aber sich auch noch für "*Nicht-Machbares*" einzusetzen, dass bringt die Gesamtanglerschaft nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht *IM ERGEBNIS* nicht weiter!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich finde diese Diskussion um den "guten Verband" schräg. Sind die englischen Verbände, deren Mitglieder reinem C&R nachgehen, schlecht, nur weil die deutsche Mentalität Fische hinsichtlich ihrer Leidensfähigkeit auf eine Ebene mit Säugetieren stellt?

Die Mitglieder sollten die Richtung vorgeben, die ihr Verband öffentlich vertreten soll. Und wenn Verbandsspitzen die Mehrheitsmeinungen nicht mittragen wollen, dürfen sie die Verantwortung gern abgeben.


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Versuch doch nicht mit aller Gewalt mir das Wort im Mund umzudrehen #d
> 
> Ein 'guter' Verband _wie du ihn benannt hast_, hätte sich *zumindest* schützend vor die 'normale' Angelei gestellt, bei der es gute fachliche Praxis ist, dass der einzelne Angler im Rahmen der Bewirtschafterregelungen & Gesetze frei entscheidet ob der jeweilige Fisch in die Pfanne oder zurück ins Wasser kommt.




Hm - da hast Du schon Recht - aber vielleicht stellt sich der Verband ja (im Ergebnis) schützend vor die "normale Angelei", indem er reines "C&R" (auch am Paylake!) unterbindet & verteufelt!?!

Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?

Jetzt schliesst sich der Kreis...

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nö, damit schafft der Verband das Angeln letzten Endes mit ab, wenn er immer nur auf Verwertung abzielt als straffrei stellenden Grund. Denn man kann auch Fisch anders beziehen und statt Angeln auch schonendere, "tiergerechtere" Fangmethoden verwenden..

Man kann auch Wurfnetze statt Angeln verwenden, wenn man nur zur Verwertung fischen  darf (von angeln red ich dann nicht mehr, bestenfalls angelfischen), tut noch weniger schaden und man kann den Fisch auch verwerten - oder Elektrobeangelfischung.

Wird wie bei Berufsfischern als sinnvoller Grund z. B. das Geld verdienen gesehen, brauchste keinen Fisch betäuben, kannst untermaßige und Beifang problemlos zerquetscht wieder über Bord kippen - aber als Angler keinen Fisch lebensfähig zurücksetzen???

Weil ja ein toter Fisch besser tiergeschützt ist als ein immerhin noch lebender, oder wie?

Und Angler machen mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz und stellen mehr Arbeitsplätze als z. B. Berufsfischer - schon das würde als vernünftiger Grund genügen.

Und anderswo gehts ja auch, dass selbst noch strengere Tierschutzgesetze als in D entschärft werden für Angler - weil die begriffen haben, dass Natur- und Biotopschutz wichtiger ist als individueller Tierschutz (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084) 

Nur der tumb abnickende, gutmenschelnde, angelfischende Bürokratieteutone kriegts nicht gebacken, sondern wills noch extremer reguliert haben..

Aber ist kein Problem für mich, sägt ruhig weiter am Ast und schluckt alles, was ihr schützerseitig vorgekaut bekommt und verschärfts am besten gleich noch...................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Da hier manche auf Vergleiche stehen: Wenn sich viele entschließen, vor der Schule zu schnell zu fahren, dann...



Naja Rene',um mal dabei zu bleiben..du musst nicht mal zu schnell fahren oder am Paylake c&r betreiben um einigen Zeitgenossen der Dorn im krank verideologisierten Kopp zu sein.


----------



## Lommel (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> b
> 
> Nur der tumb abnickende, gutmenschelnde, angelfischende Bürokratieteutone kriegts nicht gebacken, sondern wills noch extremer reguliert haben..
> 
> Aber ist kein Problem für mich, sägt ruhig weiter am Ast und schluckt alles, was ihr schützerseitig vorgekaut bekommt und verschärfts am besten gleich noch...................



Zu einer Diskussion gehört aber auch, die Argumente der anderen zu ertragen ohne direkt beleidigend zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich hab keinen persönlich angesprochen...
Wer sich den Schuh anziehen will.................


----------



## joedreck (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Gesetze und die Rechtssprechung unterliegen nun mal einem steten gesellschaftlichem Wandel. Und da die Gesellschaft in Deutschland nun mal seit vielen Jahren einen links und Öko rutsch gibt, wird dem auch in den urteilen Rechnung getragen. Die ständigen vergleiche mit anderen Ländern hinken ebenso. In einigen Ländern sind Waffen erlaubt, die Todesstrafe üblich, es gilt die Scharia oder ähnliches. So was hilft in einer öffentlichen Diskussion nun einfach nicht weiter. 
Auch bin ich ernies Meinung bzgl der Verbände. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit muss intelligent angegangen werden. Dort ist es nicht ohne große Verluste möglich die “knall, hier bin ich“ Strategie anzuwenden ohne Blick auf das gesellschaftliche Gefüge. 
So was ist nem forum oder anderen Journalistischen Medien vorbehalten. 
Der Charakter des Urteils wurde ja schon von einem tatsächlichen Juristen verständlich erörtert...
Meiner Meinung nach schafft nicht der Verband durch Untätigkeit die angefilscherei ab, sondern die Angler selbst. Jedenfalls ein Teil davon. Den Schuss nicht gehört und unklug nicht akzeptierte Methoden wirksam über diverse Medien verbreitet. 
Dazu kommt jeder einzelne angler, der am Wasser sitzend die beste PR für das angeln machen könnte. Wenn man aber den ein oder anderen thread hier durchliest, ist mir schon klar warum der gemeine Bürger die Angler mit tarnhosen,  besoffen, rauchend und uferverschmutzend sieht. 
Und wie gesagt, MEIN Verband in Niedersachsen arbeitet ganz hervorragend für seine Mitglieder. Also bitte nicht verallgemeinern


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Z.B: Am Dachswaldsee, soweit man der Presse folgt, hat es offenbar Strafbefehle gegen Angler und selbst gegen den Anlagenbetreiber wegen C&R gegeben. 
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/strafbefehle-gegen-dachswaldsee-angler

Im vorliegenden Fall ist es gegen den Betreiber nur eine verwaltungsrechtliche Ordnungsverfügung, da er die verbotene Angelpraxis fördert und nicht verhindert. Deshalb "hilft" man ihm mit der Verfügung etwas auf die Sprünge. 

Allerdings ist es nicht etwas naiv, wenn man die Frage stellt, ob man nun etwa tatsächlich ernsthaft erwartet, dass sich ein Anglerverband schützend vor einen kommerziellen Anlagenbetreiber stellen soll?

Will man mit einer solchen Frage die User des AB eigentlich verschaukeln?

Es ist u.a. die jahrzehnte lange Ausrichtung des Verbandes in Richtung "Fischen nur zum Nahrungserwerb", die im Ergebnis zum Erlass solcher Ordnungsverfügungen zur Verhinderung einer Angelpraxis führen kann.
Andere Rechtfertigungen des Angels wurden von dort vollständig aufgegeben und zu keiner Zeit wenigstens auch nur einmal angeführt. Man hat nicht einmal versucht, das Angeln unter Heranziehung anderer Aspekte zu rechtfertigen. Hier wäre ein breites Aufstellen in der Argumentation wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen. 
Das geht aber eben nicht von Heute auf Morgen, sondern bedarf eines stetigen Prozesses, um eine Wandlung oder Beeinflussung der öffentlichen Meinung herbeizuführen. 
Das hat auch rein gar nichts mit Glaubhaftigkeit oder Lächerlichkeit zu tun, sondern eher mit sinnvoller Verteidigungsstrategie.  Leichtfertiges Aufgeben naheliegender Positionen -ohne das diese überhaupt ernsthaft zur Diskussion standen- gehört jedenfalls nicht dazu, sondern eher zur Rubrik Versäumnisse.



joedreck schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, MEIN Verband in Niedersachsen arbeitet ganz hervorragend für seine Mitglieder.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es nicht etwas naiv, wenn man die Frage stellt, ob man nun etwa tatsächlich ernsthaft erwartet, dass sich ein Anglerverband schützend vor einen kommerziellen Anlagenbetreiber stellen soll?
> 
> Will man mit einer solchen Frage die User des AB eigentlich verschaukeln?



Ganz sicher nicht - aber da jemand hier in dem Kontext schon wieder dauernd die Verbände anprangert, finde ich die Frage völlig legitim, wie sich denn ein Verband *im konkreten* Fall positionieren sollte, um auch langfristig im Sinne der *Gesamtanglerschaft* zu handeln!?!

...da ja die Brücke aufgrund der Entscheidung vom gleichen Menschen auch zum "C&R" außerhalb dieses einen Paylakes geschlagen wurde, drängt sich nun natürlich nun auch die Frage auf, wie sich ein Verband denn nun zum reinen "C&R" generell positionieren sollte, um auch im Sinne der Gesamtanglerschaft zu handeln! 

Zwei berechtigte und nicht leicht zu beantwortende Fragen - keine Antworten!

Auf diese Fragen bekommt man hier drin auch keine Antwort, sondern es wird mit Copy & Paste gebetsmühlenartig  gekontert und Hinweis darauf, wie schlimm sich alles in den letzten 30 Jahren so entwickelt hat und dass man ja schon immer davor warnte....!

Konstruktiv kommt nix - es wird nur immer wieder betont, wie´s nicht geht - naja - meckern & kritisieren ist ja auch leicht - bessermachen hingegen schwer & aufwendig...

Wer engagiert sich denn zumeist ehrenamtlich - teils auch gegen gute Honorare - für die Angler?

Ein Forenbetreiber macht auch nicht alles, ohne dabei Geld zu verdienen - oder "nur im Sinne der Angler" oder "den Anglern verpflichtet" - da kommt auch gutes Geld bei rum - insofern stinkt es mir manchmal, wenn hier nur auf Vereine und Verbände eingedroschen wird, in denen sich *VIELE* (ja - nicht alle!) Angler ehrenamtlich engagieren, ohne daraus persönlichen Profit zu schlagen...!

Jeder kann sich im Verein oder auch Verband einbringen - zur Wahl stellen - etc. - aber nein - es ist wohl leichter nur draufzuhauen und weiter viele lukrative "Klicks" und Werbekunden zu bekommen, anstatt sich selbst mal *KONSTRUKTIV *einzubringen, um etwas zu bewegen!

Auf Mißstände hinweisen ist gut - dafür gilt es auch zu danken und da hat das AB schon so einiges bewegt und zu Tage gefördert - aber es bessermachen ist schwerer und auch nicht so schlecht!



Petri!

Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



joedreck schrieb:


> Die ständigen vergleiche mit anderen Ländern hinken ebenso. In einigen Ländern sind Waffen erlaubt, die Todesstrafe üblich, es gilt die Scharia oder ähnliches.


Ich denke, dass ein Vergleich mit direkten Nachbarn wie z.B. der Niederlande nicht nur zulässig ist, sondern deutschen Regulierungsfanatikern auch die Augen öffnen kann ...ähem, sollte.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ... zum reinen "C&R" ...
> Es bringt auch nix sich in den reinen Glaubensfragen zu ergehen; zwangsweise alles vor den Kopp oder zwangsweise alles wieder rein.
> Ein sinnvolles Ziel kann doch nur sein, dass dem Bewirtschafter und dem Angler mehr Entscheidungsgewalt überlassen wird. Ein gesunder Mittelweg, sachgerecht dem einzelnen Gewässer angepasst, einfach mehr Freiheit, weniger Ideologie.
> ....
> ...


Es endet leider schon darin, dass Angler sich nichtmal einig werden, was überhaupt ein Mißstand ist.
Zu oft werden Einschränkungen ignoriert bis bejubelt, so lange sie denn andere treffen.
Mit diesem Sauhaufen ist leider keine Front zu machen, weder gegen nicht funktionierende Verbände, noch gegen grüne Rotstift-Regulierer, schon gar nicht gegen hervorragend organisierte Angelgegner.


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ganz spontan sinngemäß:
> 
> Presseerklärung:
> _"wir als verband distanzieren uns von den im fall zwillbrock aufgezeigten missständen, weil ...blablabla.
> ...



Moin,

etwas  in die Richtung haben doch verschiedene Verbände, gut nicht der hier einzig  fokussierte Bundesdachverband, getan. Selbst die Karpfenangler haben  sowas hinbekommen: http://www.vdkac.de/?p=1083 

Es bringt einfach nichts, auf das Ergebnis einer Diskussion zu verlinken, bei der letztendlich eine Sichtweise ausgebootet wurde, aber die Wirklichkeit anders ist.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist u.a. die jahrzehnte lange Ausrichtung des Verbandes in Richtung  "Fischen nur zum Nahrungserwerb", die im Ergebnis zum Erlass solcher  Ordnungsverfügungen zur Verhinderung einer Angelpraxis führen kann.
> Andere Rechtfertigungen des Angels wurden von dort vollständig  aufgegeben und zu keiner Zeit wenigstens auch nur einmal angeführt. [...]
> Das geht aber eben nicht von Heute auf Morgen, sondern bedarf eines  stetigen Prozesses, um eine Wandlung oder Beeinflussung der öffentlichen  Meinung herbeizuführen.
> Das hat auch rein gar nichts mit Glaubhaftigkeit oder Lächerlichkeit zu  tun, sondern eher mit sinnvoller Verteidigungsstrategie.



In  meinen Augen passiert doch das bereits. Der Absatz "Gute fachliche  Praxis in der Angelfischerei, Tierschutz" der Leitlinien  des DAFV ist  da offen formuliert und setzt keineswegs ein Abschlagen aller Fische  voraus. Aber wie du richtig schreibst, das geht nur behutsam und man muss sich eben irgendwie auch einbringen.

In Großbritannien ist es bspw. so, dass die "normale Form der Angelfischerei" dort nicht im Tierschutzgesetz steht, sondern explizit ausgenommen ist. Das bringt Vorteile. Aber spätenstens, wenn die "normale Form der Angelfischerei" mal aus dem Ruder läuft, dann wird es auch dort Änderungen geben. Es gab doch in der Vergangenheit bereits diverse tierschutzrechtliche Einschränkungen im europäischen Ausland und da war auch egal, wie historisch Manches war (Stierkampf in Spanien, Fuchsjagd in England etc.). Auch im Anglerischen gibt es durchaus schon Einschränkungen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Z.B: Am Dachswaldsee, soweit man der Presse folgt, hat es offenbar Strafbefehle gegen Angler und selbst gegen den Anlagenbetreiber wegen C&R gegeben.
> http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/strafbefehle-gegen-dachswaldsee-angler
> 
> Im vorliegenden Fall ist es gegen den Betreiber nur eine verwaltungsrechtliche Ordnungsverfügung, da er die verbotene Angelpraxis fördert und nicht verhindert. Deshalb "hilft" man ihm mit der Verfügung etwas auf die Sprünge.
> ...



@ deep down: 
Es gibt mir zumindest partiell den Glauben an eine juristische Ausbildung in Deutschland zurück, wenn ich sehe, dass Du in Deinem Posting inhaltlich den Knackpunkt voll erwischt hast, oder wie Richter Jendrusch in seinen rechtswissenschaftlichen Arbeiten zum Thema veröffentlicht hat..


----------



## kati48268 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

OT; gehört eher zum "Spahn"-Thread


meckpomm schrieb:


> Es bringt einfach nichts, auf das Ergebnis einer Diskussion zu verlinken, bei der letztendlich eine Sichtweise ausgebootet wurde, aber die Wirklichkeit anders ist.


|kopfkrat
Der Typ ist der _(von uns bezahlte)_ Geschäftsführer des Ladens, also DAS offizielle Sprachrohr.
Er haut so ein Ding raus
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
Niemand, überhaupt niemand aus dem BV oder den LVs widerspricht ihm; stellt Falsches klar oder verweist auf 'Leitsätze'; völliges Schweigen im Wald ...bis heute!
Lt. nachfolgenden Protokollen war es nie Thema interner Treffen & Gespräche, ging anstandslos durch.
Als die Wellen hochschlugen, ließ er über Dritte lancieren, er wär da falsch zitiert worden...

WAS SOLL MAN DENN DA GLAUBEN, DAVON HALTEN?
->Entweder war das Statement genauso gedacht & gemeint
->oder das gesamte Verbandsgemüse ist nicht mal in der Lage einen Pressefehler auszubügeln.

Das Ergebnis ist nahezu dasselbe:
der Beweis für völlige Unbrauchbarkeit oder völlige Unfähigkeit!


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ deep down:
> Es gibt mir zumindest partiell den Glauben an eine juristische Ausbildung in Deutschland zurück, wenn ich sehe, dass Du in Deinem Posting inhaltlich den Knackpunkt voll erwischt hast, oder wie Richter Jendrusch in seinen rechtswissenschaftlichen Arbeiten zum Thema veröffentlicht hat..



Ob die Richter am OVG die Arbeiten des angelnden Kollegen nicht kennen?

Ob sie nicht gut recherchiert haben?

Ich freue mich schon darauf, den Volltext der Entscheidung in Händen zu halten - und nicht nur dass, was die Pressestelle bisher dazu schrieb.

Mal abwarten.

ernie


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Geht es hier noch um die Sache an sich oder versuchst Du gerade Deinen Konflikt mit einem Dritten über meine Person auszutragen?
Das möchtest Du Dir und uns doch zukünftig sicherlich ersparen!



Für meinen Teil bin ich nicht nur auf den Volltext gespannt, sondern vielmehr über die Wirkungen!

So ein Urteil wird sicher über die Suche der entsprechenden Fallsammlelportale  zu finden sein und damit seine Verknüpfung und Verbreitung finden.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich trage garnichts aus - ich schreibe nur meine Meinung und REagiere allenfalls mal, wenn unpassende Seitenhiebe kommen.

Hat mit dir mal garnix zu tun - ich kenne dich nicht und hab auch nix gegen dich.

Zur Entscheidung:

Strafrechtlich ist im hier gegenständlichen Fall anscheinend ja nix passiert - daher gehe ich nach wie vor davon aus, dass es hier konkret nur (!!!) verwaltungsrechtlich gegen den Betreiber ging...!?

Ob diese Entscheidung daher jemals einen Strafrichter interessiert, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen - direkte Folgen hat die Entscheidung nach meiner Ansicht erstmal "nur" für kommerzielle Angelanlagen, Behörden und Verwaltungsgerichte.

Bin gespannt ob mehr kommt und ob noch was kommt.

Ernie

PS:

Was ich euch & mir erspare - oder auch nicht, werdet ihr lesen...:*...das überlass' mal getrost mir selber...


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ob diese Entscheidung daher jemals einen Strafrichter interessiert, das vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen - direkte Folgen hat die Entscheidung nach meiner Ansicht erstmal "nur" für _*kommerzielle Angelanlagen*_,



Ich habe ja nun mit der gesamten Juristerei so gar nichts am Hut.....
Aber was genau sind eigentlich 'kommerzielle Angelanlagen' ?
C&R Trophäen-Pfützen; FoPus; oder vielleicht auch der z.B. NOK, der von einem LSFV e.V. gepachtet ist und an dem man gegen Zahlung einer Wochen / Monats / Jahresbeitragsgebühr ( noch ) angeln darf ?
Bedeutet 'kommerziell' jetzt bezahlen und ohne Jahresfischereischein ( und ohne Sportfischerprüfung ) angeln und 'nicht-kommerziell' heißt bezahlen, aber nur mit Jahresfischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung angeln ?!?

Bin leider zu (Hein)blöd, dieses alles zu verstehen.
Könntest Du Licht in das Dunkel bringen ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mal ganz im Ernst - erwartet hier irgendjemand, dass ein "guter" Verband sich öffentlich dafür einsetzt, dass der Betreiber einer Angelanlage seinen Anglern weiterhin gegen Kohle ermöglicht, Riesenfische bestimmter Gattungen zu fangen, die nach dem Wiegen, messen & photographieren DIREKT wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen???
> 
> Darum ging es in dem konkreten Beschluss des OVG - darum geht es hier in diesem Thread!



Du nagelst Dich hier an dem Fall fest. Kann man machen. Man kann aber auch weiter denken und die mögliche Signalwirkung betrachten. Denn jeder beschluss, jedes Urteil hat eine Signalwirkung, wenn es denn geschickt genug und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt aus der Schublade gezogen wird. 

Und Nein, die Verbände sollen sich nicht vor diesen speziellen Betreiber eines Großfischpuffs stellen. Sie sollen aber bitte auch nicht in das gleiche Horn stoßen, wie die Gegner der Angelfischerei.

Was Verbände tun sollten ? Schau nach Niedersachsen, den einzigen Verband der mit diesem Thema richtig und geschickt umgeht.





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Es ist der klägliche Versuch, dem vorsätzlichen C&R Einhalt zu gebieten, um die Anglerschaft nicht noch angreifbarer zu machen, als sie schon ist!



Die Definition C&R ist schon bei den Anglern nicht einheitlich. Und Du glaubst allen ernstes, der angelfremde Mensch dort draußen kann (will) differenzieren zwischen C&R und der selektiven Entnahme ? 
Wäre es nicht ein guter Zug der Verbände, zunächst einmal diese Definition festzuschreiben? Tun sie aber nicht, bzw. nur wenige.
Warum?
Weil sich die echten C&Rer sich dann hinter dem Mäntelchen der selektiven Entnahme verstecken könnten (und das sicher auch tun) und man dann Abweichler von der Verbandsideologischen Linie tolerieren müsste. Und offensichtlich lässt das der selbst auferlegte Erziehungsauftrag vieler Verbände, wie auch vieler Diskutanten hier, nicht zu.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein guter Verband sollte sich meiner Meinung nach öffentlich dahingehend positionieren, dass Fische weder Schmerz noch Leid im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes empfinden können und dem entsprechende Forschungen offensiv unterstützen.



Es kann so einfach sein, wenn man ideologisch geprägte Pfade verlässt.

Und....



Deep Down schrieb:


> Es ist u.a. die jahrzehnte lange Ausrichtung des Verbandes in Richtung "Fischen nur zum Nahrungserwerb", die im Ergebnis zum Erlass solcher Ordnungsverfügungen zur Verhinderung einer Angelpraxis führen kann.
> Andere Rechtfertigungen des Angels wurden von dort vollständig aufgegeben und zu keiner Zeit wenigstens auch nur einmal angeführt. Man hat nicht einmal versucht, das Angeln unter Heranziehung anderer Aspekte zu rechtfertigen.



...das hat man getan.



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht - aber da jemand hier in dem Kontext schon wieder dauernd die Verbände anprangert, finde ich die Frage völlig legitim, wie sich denn ein Verband *im konkreten* Fall positionieren sollte, um auch langfristig im Sinne der *Gesamtanglerschaft* zu handeln!?!



Die Frage dürfte doch schon lange beantwortet sein. 



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nun mit der gesamten Juristerei so gar nichts am Hut.....
> Aber was genau sind eigentlich 'kommerzielle Angelanlagen' ?
> C&R Trophäen-Pfützen; FoPus; oder vielleicht auch der z.B. NOK, der von einem LSFV e.V. gepachtet ist und an dem man gegen Zahlung einer Wochen / Monats / Jahresbeitragsgebühr ( noch ) angeln darf ?
> Bedeutet 'kommerziell' jetzt bezahlen und ohne Jahresfischereischein ( und ohne Sportfischerprüfung ) angeln und 'nicht-kommerziell' heißt bezahlen, aber nur mit Jahresfischereischein und Sportfischerprüfung angeln ?!?
> ...



Gar nicht blöd, sondern das Problem genau erkannt. Das Wörtchen "gewerblich" spielt nur eine Nebenrolle. Selbstredend werden alle Angler mit dem gleichen Maß gemessen. Früher oder später.





@Ernie

Du hast Deine ideologische Ausrichtung bezüglich der Angelfischerei und das sei Dir (und jedermann) auch unbenommen.
Was Du hier jedoch machst ist nichts anderes, als Entwicklungen und Ergebnisse zu feiern, die dieser Deiner Ideologie entsprechen. 
Dein streben gilt nicht einer möglichst freiheitlichen Angelfischerei, sondern dient dem Ziel, dass sich alle anderen Angler so verhalten sollen, wie Du es für richtig hältst.
Es mag menschlich sein, dass sich viele für Propheten absoluter Wahrheit und reiner Moral halten. Dennoch ist es immer eine subjektive Wahrheit und eine persönliche Moral.

Das ist sehr Schade, denn wenn diese Menschen Ihre Kraft darin investieren würden, dass jeder nach seinem Gusto leben kann soweit er dabei keinem anderen Nachteile bereitet, wäre die Welt um einiges einfacher und die Menschen darin um vieles glücklicher.


----------



## Grizzl (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wer jetzt eine Marktlücke sucht, der sollte eine Online-Tauscher-Börse für Angler gründen.

Angler A aus B hat seinen Zielfisch verfehlt und tauscht seinen Fisch den er nicht wieder schwimmen lassen durfte gegen Zielfisch im Umkreis C. Es meldet sich D.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du nagelst Dich hier an dem Fall fest. Kann man machen. Man kann aber auch weiter denken und die mögliche Signalwirkung betrachten. Denn jeder beschluss, jedes Urteil hat eine Signalwirkung, wenn es denn geschickt genug und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt aus der Schublade gezogen wird.
> 
> Und Nein, die Verbände sollen sich nicht vor diesen speziellen Betreiber eines Großfischpuffs stellen. Sie sollen aber bitte auch nicht in das gleiche Horn stoßen, wie die Gegner der Angelfischerei.
> 
> ...




Ralle - darum geht es garnicht - ich feier diese Entscheidung nicht und habe ganz sicher meine eigene Einstellung zum Angeln, die ich aber wirklich niemand aufdrücken möchte.

Auch wenn ich weiß Gott kein Freund von (reinem) C&R bin, weder am Bezahl-Trophäen-Großfisch-Zurücksetzpaylake noch sonstwo, habe ich stets Kollegen mit Rat & Tat zur Seite gestanden, die so angeln möchten, weil´s mir eben Wurscht ist, wie andere angeln, *solange sie nicht "meine Angelei" dadurch mitgefährden, oder versuchen mich zu "missionieren".*



*ABER:*

Ich warne seit Jahren (mind. seit 2010!) vor der Gefahr, die öffentlich zelebriertes vorsätzliches C&R für die gesamte Anglerschaft auch in rechtlicher Hinsicht bedeuten *KANN* und sehe mich insoweit durch diese Gerichtsentscheidung *LEIDER* bestätigt.

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!

Ja, ich habe sogar Wege aufgezeigt, wie man sich z.B. nicht so sehr in Gefahr bringt, wenn man denn so angeln möchte (--> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ).

Das hätte ich kaum gemacht, wenn ich dagegen wäre, dass jemand so angelt, oder?!?

Dafür wurde ich von Gegnern des "C&R" auch wüst beschimpft, weil mein Artikel angeblich eine "Anleitung zum Lügen sei" um "den Kopf aus der Schlinge zu ziehen" für alles-zurücksetzende Kollegen.

Kann sein - aber das war mir durchaus bewußt.

Diesen Beitrag habe ich sicher nicht geschrieben, weil ich komplett gegen C&R etc. bin, sondern gerade weil ich zeigen wollte, dass nahezu jeder noch so angeln *KANN*, wie er es mag, aber dass Gefahren bestehen, wenn man zu prahlerisch damit in die Öffentlichkeit geht, wie manche das taten und noch tun.

Eine der Gefahren hat sich nun auch in dieser Entscheidung realisiert - daher fühle ich mich insofern *leider* bestätigt - freue mich darüber allerdings *nicht*, sondern hätte da gerne Unrecht gehabt!

Obwohl die Entscheidung zunächst *"nur"* auf den Großfisch-Paylake mit Zurücksetzpflicht bezogen mir nicht einmal unsympathisch ist - hatte ich davor gewarnt und wenn dieses Urteil jetzt eine "Signalwirkung" haben sollte, dann ist das so und jeder, der *SO ANGELT* sollte sich an die eigene Nase packen, wenn´s darum geht, warum das nun so ist.

...festhalten möchte ich jedoch, dass wir als Angler insgesamt wesentlich weniger angreifbar für unsere Feinde gewesen wären, wenn man meine Warnungen oder Ratschläge hinsichtlich "C&R" beachtet hätte, oder wenn manche einfach nicht so viel öffentlich von ihrer Art und Weise zu angeln preisgeben würden, wie es z.B. viele "Hardcore - Releaser" taten und noch tun.

Es hat sich *LEIDER* bewahrheitet, was ich schon lange prognostiziert habe:

*Die Art und Weise, wie eine kleine Minderheit angelt und sich damit auch sehr öffentlichkeitswirksam präsentiert führt nun zu weiteren Restriktionen für ALLE ANGLER!*

Nachlesbar auch hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644

Keiner soll oder muß meine "Angel-Ideologie" annehmen, teilen oder gut finden - aber wer z.B. meint, alles releasen zu müssen, der soll und kann das auch auf eine Art und Weise tun, die nicht zum Nachteil für alle anderen Angler wird!

Klappe halten - einfach machen und nicht an die Große Glocke hängen wäre sicherlich ein guter Weg........aber nein, die Photos / Viedeos müssen ja gezeigt & veröffentlicht werden, um Reputation in "der Szene" zu erlangen - oder einfach um nur mal etwas zu prahlen...

Das hat seinen Preis - und den zahlen leider *ALLE*! 

Darum ging und geht es mir!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## guetselman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Danke Ernie, kann wirklich jeden Punkt unterschreiben.

Der einzigen Ausweg den ich noch sehe ist, auf Entnahmefenster zu setzen. Quasi reglementiertes C&R-Kochtopfangeln (CRochtopfangeln klingt gut  )Das ist glaube ich auch den Gegnern des Hardcore-Releasers (egal ob auch Angler oder Ökofuzzi) zu vermitteln.
Den Weg einzuschlagen, Fische seien ja schließlich nur Fische, halte ich für den Falschen....weil nicht vermittelbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich warne seit Jahren (_mind. seit 2010!_) vor der Gefahr, die öffentlich zelebriertes vorsätzliches C&R für die gesamte Anglerschaft auch in rechtlicher Hinsicht bedeuten *KANN* und sehe mich insoweit durch diese Gerichtsentscheidung *LEIDER* bestätigt.


Wir prognostizieren schon seit_ 2000_, dass das schiefgeht mit dem Angeln zur Ernährung als einzigem sinnvollen Grund neben der Hege...

*Hat sich genauso bewahrheitet...........*

Aber ruhig weiter wegducken und schön stillhalten und immer alles schlucken, - lieber heucheln statt kämpfen und alles schlucken was von Schützern kommt..

Ihr macht das schon....................

Ich bleibe dennoch dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da war doch was mit den dümmsten Kälbern und den Metzgern???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



guetselman schrieb:


> Der einzigen Ausweg den ich noch sehe ist, auf Entnahmefenster zu setzen.



Das ist kein Ausweg, sondern ist ein hegerisches Korsett, in dass Du entmündigst ohne jegliche Entscheidungsfreiheit eng eingeschnürt wirst. 
Auch das Entnahmefenster kann je nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten zum vollständigen Angelverbot führen, wenn der für die Hege nicht notwendige "Überbestand" abgefischt ist. 
Dieser Überbestand bestimmt nämlich einerseits die Fenstergröße und das was im Fenster an Masse entnommen werden muss, damit das Fenster funktioniert. Zurücksetzen ist dann nicht mehr zulässig, da der Fang im Fenster im Bestand übrig ist, sonst dürfte man nicht mehr angeln, da die Rechtfertigung fehlt. Es kommt nicht mehr darauf an, ob man den Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht. 
Das Fenster wird also orientiert an der Bestandserhaltung  eingestellt werden und das wird nur über Regelung der Angelei funktionieren. 
Das Ende der Angelei kann je nach zulässiger Entnahmemenge zugespitzt bereits am ersten Tag des Jahres oder soweit man eine Schonzeit dann noch für erforderlich erachtet, am ersten Tag nach Ablauf der Schonzeit bereits erreicht sein.  

Das ist ganz gefährlich, wenn man die Angelei mit der Hege über ein Entnahmefenster rechtfertigt! Die Ausübung der Angelei wird dann nämlich "knapp" und damit geht eine Verteuerung einher. Es kann nur noch der Angeln, der sich die knappe Ressource Angeln exklusiv noch leisten kann.
Es gibt derzeit zu viele Angler für die knappe Ressource Fisch, wenn diese nur noch über ein Entnahmefenster aus dem Gewässer heraus produziert werden soll.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir prognostizieren schon seit_ 2000_, dass das schiefgeht mit dem Angeln zur Ernährung als einzigem sinnvollen Grund neben der Hege...
> 
> *Hat sich genauso bewahrheitet...........*
> 
> ...




Kämpfen? --->

* Ja* - für "normales Angeln" inklusive einer gewissen Entscheidungsfreiheit ob Entnahme, oder doch Zurücksetzen, wie es die meisten ohnehin machen!!!

Ohne Frage!!!

Auch und bestimmt mit dem Ziel, weiterhin mal einen (ungewollten) Fisch straffrei zurücksetzen zu dürfen / können!!!

*ABER:*

Kämpfen für die Freiheit einer Minderheit auch REINES & VORSÄTZLICHES "C&R" straffrei öffentlich lauthals praktizieren zu dürfen???

--> *eher nicht, weil das zum Scheitern verurteilt ist!*

Wer das leugnet, der hat diese Welt mitsamt der Realität ausgeblendet! 

Da hilft auch Copy & Paste Terror nicht drüber weg!

Angeln *nur* aus Spaß degradiert Fische zu Sportgeräten und wird deshalb hierzulande gesellschaftlich, rechtlich, politisch & moralisch nicht mehr "machbar" sein.

Das kannst Du weiter leugnen - das kannst Du auch "wegducken" nennen - aber - das ist meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach einfach nur realistisch!

...und das sage ich nicht etwa, weil ich persönlich gegen reines "C&R" bin (bin ich nicht --> s.o.), sondern weil ich meine prognostizieren zu können, wohin uns alle ein Kampf *für REINES "C&R"* führen würde!

Man kämpft nur, wenn man auch etwas gewinnen kann (frei zitiert nach Sun Tzu / Die Kunst des Krieges).

Sich "vernünftig, waidgerecht und maßvoll" verhalten bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies ist kein "Wegducken", sondern zeugt allenfalls von einer guten anglerischen Kinderstube, etwas Grips, Moral und Achtung vor der Kreatur Fisch!

...wird leider oft vergessen!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



			
				Deep Down schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Ausweg, sondern ist ein hegerisches Korsett, in dass Du entmündigst ohne jegliche Entscheidungsfreiheit eng eingeschnürt wirst.


Genau Deep Down, nachdem die Verbanditen den Fehler gemacht haben, Angeln nur zur Verwertung und zur Hege erlauben zu wollen, sitzen sie nun in der selbst gestellten Falle.

Siehe Spahn, siehe Bayern, siehe jetzt Münster, siehe Duisburg etc.:
Da geht es eben NICHT drum, dem Angler noch Entscheidungsfreiheit zu überlassen, der HAT danach alles maßige abzuknüppeln, weil Angeln nur zur Verwertung/Hege.

*Und da gehts es ja NICHT darum, Angeln NUR zum Spaß zu propagieren, wie manche das immer wieder zu suggerieren versuchen.*

Sondern darum, dass es  weitere sinnvolle Gründe nach TSG auch zum Angeln gibt, die ja in anderen Bereichen (Berufsfischer z. B. wg. Kohle, obwohl Angeln mehr Umsatz und mehr Beschäftigte hat) bereits erlaubt sind...

Und die durch Lobbyarbeit auch Eingang in Politik, Medien, Gesellschaft und Rechtsprechung finden sollten  wie z. B. Wirtschaft (Berufsfischer dürfen zerquetschten Beifang über Bord schmeissen (tierschutzgerecht), aber Angler nach ihrer Entscheidung keinen lebensfähigen Fisch?), Tradition, Kultur, Jugendarbeit, Soziales etc. ...

Aber reg Dich nicht auf, die habens früher nicht begriffen und immer weiter ihre (Ver)Treter bezahlt, und werden auch zukünftig alles brav weiter schlucken..

Und sich am Ende wundern, wenn doch alles ganz anders kam und sie nur noch willenlose Totschläger im Dienste der Bewirtschafter, der Verwertung und Hege ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsfreiheit sein werden und  - wie Du ja auch schön ausgeführt hattest bereits - dann die Bewirtschafter, also auch die Vereine,  auch rechtlich (wie jetzt bei der Anlage) in die Pflicht genommen werden, das auch durch zu setzen.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ernie1973: Vielen Dank für deine tollen Beiträge. Du schreibst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @ernie1973: Vielen Dank für deine tollen Beiträge. Du schreibst mir aus der Seele.



...das freut mich - insbesondere weil meine Ansichten hier anscheinend eher "unbequem" oder gegen die "Marschrichtung" mancher zu sein scheinen...

Es ist eben nicht alles nur schwarz und weiß in dieser Welt!

#h#6

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ernie1973:

An anderer Stelle hier im Board gab es mal eine Diskussion zum Thema "Image" der angelnden Zunft. Dort wurde ich für meinen Standpunkt ("Wir" Angler sind für unser Image in der Öffentlichkeit selbst verantwortlich und sollten uns auch deutlich und öffentlich von "schwarzen Schafen" unter den Anglern distanzieren.) auch ziemlich angegiftet. 

Es ist leider so, dass genau diese Leute, die große Karpfen für Vermessungs- und Fotosessions 5 Minuten an Land halten oder ihre Heringe an der Luft elendig ersticken lassen, dazu führen, dass unser Hobby immer weiter reguliert wird. Und dafür sind nicht die Verbände verantwortlich....


----------



## guetselman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist kein Ausweg, sondern ist ein hegerisches Korsett, in dass Du entmündigst ohne jegliche Entscheidungsfreiheit eng eingeschnürt wirst.
> Auch das Entnahmefenster kann je nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten zum vollständigen Angelverbot führen, wenn der für die Hege nicht notwendige "Überbestand" abgefischt ist.
> Dieser Überbestand bestimmt nämlich einerseits die Fenstergröße und das was im Fenster an Masse entnommen werden muss, damit das Fenster funktioniert. Zurücksetzen ist dann nicht mehr zulässig, da der Fang im Fenster im Bestand übrig ist, sonst dürfte man nicht mehr angeln, da die Rechtfertigung fehlt. Es kommt nicht mehr darauf an, ob man den Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht.
> Das Fenster wird also orientiert an der Bestandserhaltung  eingestellt werden und das wird nur über Regelung der Angelei funktionieren.
> ...



OK, klingt aber für mich immer noch besser als das von Mr C&P propagierte Ende der Angelei. 

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, was *Du *für Lösungsansätze siehst? Thomas frage ich hierzu gar nicht erst, die möglichen negativen Auswirkungen werden spätestens in der übernächsten Antwort wieder per C&P bzw. Eigenzitat _eloquent _aufgeführt...


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @ernie1973:
> 
> An anderer Stelle hier im Board gab es mal eine Diskussion zum Thema "Image" der angelnden Zunft. Dort wurde ich für meinen Standpunkt ("Wir" Angler sind für unser Image in der Öffentlichkeit selbst verantwortlich und sollten uns auch deutlich und öffentlich von "schwarzen Schafen" unter den Anglern distanzieren.) auch ziemlich angegiftet.
> 
> Es ist leider so, dass genau diese Leute, die große Karpfen für Vermessungs- und Fotosessions 5 Minuten an Land halten oder ihre Heringe an der Luft elendig ersticken lassen, dazu führen, dass unser Hobby immer weiter reguliert wird. Und dafür sind nicht die Verbände verantwortlich....



Ja - und wenn Du das laut aussprichst, dann bist du ein "Einknicker vor den Schützern" - oder "sägst mit am Ast, auf dem wir Angler ja alle sitzen" oder bist ein Nestbeschmutzer usw...!




Ich hatte vorher mal die Frage aufgeworfen, wie weit kollegialer Zusammenhalt unter Anglern denn gehen soll....?!?

Darauf kamen leider keine richtigen Antworten - aber - nur weil´s ein anderer Angler macht muß ich´s nicht gut finden, decken, unterstützen etc. - die Grenzziehung erfolgt immer nach persönlichem gusto - klar da tickt jeder halt´ anders - was auch normal und gut so ist, aber es gibt Grenzen dessen, was ich ganz persönlich bereit bin, zu tolerieren - und dazu stehe ich auch!

Ich bin weiß Gott kein Ignorant - Entscheidungsfreiheit beim Angeln? --> ja bitte!

Aber kämpfen z.B. für reines "C&R" ist verfehlt und stellt *IM ERGEBNIS* die Gesamtanglerschaft noch weiter ins Abseits - auch wenn man dazu sicherlich anderer Ansicht sein kann - ich sehe das so!

Die Gerichtsentscheidung des OVG belegt das leider hinreichend!

Ich will nicht, dass mir jemand folgt, oder meine Einstellung zum Angeln teilt - aber - ich halte meine Art und Weise zu angeln für "Außendarstellungstauglich" und nach den Umfragen hier drin, angeln die Boardies zum überwiegenden Teil auch so wie ich (ob nun "C&D" - oder "selektiv" - ich nenne es einfach mal "mehrheitlich NORMAL").

Die Restriktionen der letzten Zeit haben wir in meinen Augen nur einer relativ kleinen Gruppe der Gesamtanglerschaft zu verdanken - von mir aus können die auch gerne so angeln, aber ihr erlebt gerade alle, wohin das im Ergebnis für die Mehrheit der "normalen" Angler so führt.....!

Das zu leugnen ist Wunschdenken & grenzt an Realitätsverlust!

Klar haben wir Angler Feinde - aber angreifbar machen uns vor allem die (in der Summe WENIGEN) extremen Vertreter unserer Zunft!

Klar kann man das als Betreiber nicht so sehen oder sagen, weil sonst  noch glatt die komplette Karpfenfront hier drin wegbrechen könnte - aber  ich kann das aussprechen, weil ich es so sehe!

Das unsere Verbände größtenteils Mist machen, wenn sie mal was machen, dass bestreite ich auch nicht - aber sie sind auch nicht für alles verantwortlich...!



:q

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Aber kämpfen z.B. für reines "C&R" ist verfehlt


Ich kämpfe nur für weitere vernünftige Gründe fürs Angeln laut TSG.

Und gegen weitere Einschränkungen wie das vom Verbands-GF  geforderte allgemeine Abknüppelgebot und komplete Entmündigung der Angler, auf was so ein Beschluss wie jetzt eben am Ende rausläuft.

Muss man nicht begreifen, kann man aber..


----------



## guetselman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe nur für weitere vernünftige Gründe fürs Angeln laut TSG.
> 
> Und gegen weitere Einschränkungen wie das vom Verbands-GF  geforderte allgemeine Abknüppelgebot und komplete Entmündigung der Angler, auf was so ein Beschluss wie jetzt eben am Ende rausläuft.


Ich glaube, das tun viele hier.
Muss man nicht begreifen, kann man aber..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wer Angeln nur zur Verwertung/Hege und auf dieser Grundlage solche Beschlüsse wie hier vom Gericht verteidigt, setzt sich eben NICHT für weitere sinnvolle Gründe ein (sowenig wie der Verband), sondern ist für mich Totengräber des Angelns.

Weil man Angler nicht braucht zur Verwertung von Fischen oder deren Hege.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Der Grund, warum "C&R" auf der roten Liste der Gesetzgeber steht, ist NICHT, dass der Normalo-Angler mal eine maßige Schleie zurückgesetzt hat, die er beim Brassenangeln gefangen hat.
Der Grund sind die Hundertschaften von Anglern, die sich noch und nöcher mit irgendwelchen Hochglanzfotos und unüblichen Posen (z.B. mit dem Fisch auf dem Arm im Wasser) selbst inszenieren müssen und mit ihren ach so tollen Fängen auf sämtlichen Print- und Digitalplattformen mitteilen müssen.

Double2004

PS: Ein Wal stirbt i.d.R, wenn er auf eine ebene Fläche (Strand) aufläuft, weil die Organe zerquetscht werden.  Kann es da schonend für die inneren Organe eines 40kg schweren Karpfens sein, wenn er auf zwei Händen gehalten präsentiert wird?


----------



## guetselman (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil man Angler nicht braucht zur Verwertung von Fischen oder deren Hege.


genauso wenig wie man Angler als Präsentatoren für Groß- und/oder Trophäenfische braucht.

Für mich sind die Totengräber des Angels die Selbstdarsteller im Internet, die die C&R Ideologie nach Außen transportieren und die Gefahren, die schon lange absehbar sind, ignorieren.
Das C&R Thema (s. entsprechende Threads auch hier) ist ja nicht gerade neu.

War das in der Vergangenheit eher ein Thema von und für "Freaks" innerhalb der Gesamtanglerschaft, wird es durch Paylakes, Guidings, Werbung und eben dem Internet auch in der Öffentlichkeit immer präsenter. Und wer sich auf Youtube nach niedlichen Katzenvideos umguckt und dann auf "Monsterwels in Köln" klickt... der bekommt eben ein ganz allgemeines Bild vom Angler.

Nochmal, abschließend von mir, ich hab schon nen Drehwurm - ich habe 0 Probleme mit C&R, steht mir viel näher als ein Abkloppverbot aber ich weiß schon lange, dass ich mich mit dem Zurücksetzen auf dünnem Eis bewege. Also muss ich auf YT Ruhm verzichten um der Allgemeinschaft der Angler nicht zu schaden. Hab ich nichtmal ein Problem mit. Kann das selektive Entnehmen sogar meinen BUND/NABU/... Freunden und Bekannten näher bringen und sie davon überzeugen, dass angeln mehr als totkloppen und filmen ist. Damit erreiche ich zwar nur ein paar wenige (ehem.) "Gegner" aber Kleinvieh macht schließlich auch Mist.

Petri @ all


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil man Angler nicht braucht zur Verwertung von Fischen oder deren Hege.



Es geht nicht um brauchen, bei vernünftigen Gründen (abgesehen davon teile ich auch Dein brauchen - Statement nicht). Sondern um einen Zweck, der auch von Nichtanglern / gesellschaftlich verstanden werden kann. Und bei Trophäenangeln gibts da halt Grenzen. Kannst Du akzeptieren oder nicht, die Begründung Fische piercen nur aus Spass ist dünnes Eis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ganz einfach:
Bei weiteren akzeptierten Gründen wie z. B. die wirtschaftliche Relevanz (wie bei Berufsfischern), Soziales, Kultur, Traditionspflege, etc. ist auch c+r oder zurücksetzen kein Thema mehr nach TSG - das mögen zwar C+R-Gegner nicht gutheissen, es nützt aber dem Angeln insgesamt, wenn die aus der reinen Verwertung/Hege abgeleiteten Abknüppelgebote ohne Entscheidungsmöglichkeit des Anglers mit einem weiteren Grund keine juristische Grundlage aus dem TSG mehr haben.

Bedeutet nach wie vor:
Nicht C+Rler, Zurücksetzer oder Abknüppler sind das Problem - auch nicht in der Aussendarstellung -  sondern die Begrenzung auf Verwertung/Hege als sinnvolle Gründe...

Siehe dazu auch, schon aus 2004:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm
PS: Mal sehen, wer den inhaltlichen Fehler im Artikel findet - merke: auch ein Genie wie ich ist nicht perfekt ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Leute, die große Karpfen für Vermessungs- und Fotosessions 5 Minuten an Land halten oder ihre Heringe an der Luft elendig ersticken lassen...


Karpfen fotografieren = Heringe ersticken lassen... |uhoh:
Hier wird aber auch jede dümmliche Kamelle mit anderen in einen Pott geschmissen.

Einen Karpfen kannst du auch in einem nassen Lappen eingepackt in eine Schubkarre legen und 30min zum anderen See fahren + dabei einen Film drehen. Das macht dem gar nix.
Eine Bachforelle verreckt hingegen evtl. schon bevor der Hakenlöser an der richtigen Stelle ist, geschweige denn eine Kamera angestellt wurde.

Der Gesetzgeber kann so differenziert kaum regeln, so kommen pauschale Regelungen zustande, aber das eigene Hirn könnte man doch trotzdem mal anschmeissen, bevor so pauschal unsinnige Aussagen rausgehauen werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu auch, schon aus 2004:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm
> PS: Mal sehen, wer den inhaltlichen Fehler im Artikel findet - merke: auch ein Genie wie ich ist nicht perfekt ;-))



Letzter Satz im 1.Absatz?[emoji6]


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Karpfen fotografieren = Heringe ersticken lassen... |uhoh:
> Hier wird aber auch jede dümmliche Kamelle mit anderen in einen Pott geschmissen.



Ist dir die Bedeutung des Wortes "oder" nicht geläufig?#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich weiß Gott kein Freund von (reinem) C&R bin, weder am Bezahl-Trophäen-Großfisch-Zurücksetzpaylake noch sonstwo, habe ich stets Kollegen mit Rat & Tat zur Seite gestanden, die so angeln möchten, weil´s mir eben Wurscht ist, wie andere angeln, *solange sie nicht "meine Angelei" dadurch mitgefährden, oder versuchen mich zu "missionieren".*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ernie, ehrlich. Ich bin zu alt um meine Klappe zu halten. Und ich habe gelernt dass Klappe halten nur diejenigen stärkt, die man nicht haben möchte.



Double2004 schrieb:


> PS: Ein Wal stirbt i.d.R, wenn er auf eine ebene Fläche (Strand) aufläuft, weil die Organe zerquetscht werden.  Kann es da schonend für die inneren Organe eines 40kg schweren Karpfens sein, wenn er auf zwei Händen gehalten präsentiert wird?



Ein Wal ist ein Säugetier mit einer völlig anderen Biologie. 
Wenn das hantieren mit Karpfen so lethal wäre, würde man kaum von immer wieder dem gleichen gefangenen Fisch lesen oder hören. Und wenn man die Umsetzaktionen der Berufsfischer sieht, weiß man was Karpfen aushalten.

Wobei ich mir, rein persönlich und aus ökologischen Gründen, wünschen würde, dass jeder einmal gefangene Karpfen den Löffel abgibt. Ich vergleiche Fische gerne und treffend mit schwimmendem Gemüse, der Karpfen ist schwimmendes Unkraut.
Das nur um nicht in den Verdacht zu geraten, aus anglerischer Vorliebe zu argumentieren.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@Ralle24: 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass man immer wieder von Karpfen hört und liest, die zum x-ten Mal gefangen werden, was man u.a. auch an diversen Narben im Maulbereich und an Verletzungen der Schleimschicht sieht, ist dem Image der angelnden Zunft nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @Ralle24:
> 
> Alleine die Tatsache, dass man immer wieder von Karpfen hört und liest, die zum x-ten Mal gefangen werden, was man u.a. auch an diversen Narben im Maulbereich und an Verletzungen der Schleimschicht sieht, ist dem Image der angelnden Zunft nicht gerade förderlich.



Zeigt vor allem, dass es den Fischen nix ausmacht.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



guetselman schrieb:


> Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, was *Du *für Lösungsansätze siehst?



Um sich aus dem derzeitigen Dilemma heraus zu manövrieren bedarf es einer intensiven Lobbyarbeit, um die derzeitig vorherrschenden Auffassung abzuändern. 
Weshalb man das machen sollte und warum das Erfolg haben könnte? Weil der Zeitgeist einem ständigen Wandel unterworfen ist und damit beeinflussbar ist. Das gilt dann auch für die Politik, Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung.

Als Einzelner steht man da auf verlorenem Boden. Selbst wenn mancher hoffen mag, das seine Ausarbeitung im Internet gefunden werden könnte. Das ist vllt eine Beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens, um dann sagen zu können: "Ich habe davor immer schon gewarnt !"

Es gilt aber immer noch: Wenn Du keinen Krach machst, dann wirst Du nicht gehört.

Daraus ergibt sich, warum eine funktionierende Interessenvertretung so wichtig ist und das DAFV-Vakuum so schädlich für uns alle ist.

Im Rahmen einer Interessengemeinschaft haben wir schon mal ein Brainstorming betrieben, wie so etwas aussehen könnte.
Im Ergebnis umrissen wir die Lobbyarbeit und Ziele einer sich einmischenden und wirksamen Angelvertretung, wonach daher als übergreifendes Ziel die Förderung der freien und eigenverantwortlichen Ausübung der Angelei als kulturell und gesellschaftlich anerkannte und rechtlich legitime Nutzung der natürlichen Lebensgrundlagen und Beseitigung aller entgegenstehender Hindernisse als übergeordnetes Ziel im Vordergrund stehen sollte.

Daraus ergeben sich dann vereinzelte Zielvorstellungen, die es darzustellen und zu fördern gilt. 
In etwa:
- Angeln ist ein Beitrag zu einer sozialen Gesellschaft
- Angeln ist eine anerkannte Freizeit-; Sport- und Erholungsaktivität
- Angeln ist ein wirtschaftlicher und touristischer Faktor
- Angeln ist ein  wichtiger Bestandteil der allgemeinen Jugendarbeit und -förderung
- Anerkennung des Angelns als wichtiger Bestandteil der europäischen Kultur und Identifikation
- rechtliche Legitimierung des Angelns auch ohne Verwertungsabsicht
- Angeln als wichtiger Beitrag zur interkulturellen Integration
- Angeln als Beitrag zur Erhaltung und Nutzung der Lebensgrundlagen
- Stärkung der Kompetenzen des Anglers bei der Entnahmeentscheidung.
- Beseitigung von Zugangsbeschränkungen zur Ausübung der Angelei-

Das kann man dann noch weiter vereinzeln.

Unter diesen Zielsetzung sollte auf politische Organe, Verbände und Organisationen eingewirkt werden, um einen Kurswechsel herbeizuführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

So isses...

Siehe (von wegen nicht konstruktiv):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *I have a Dream...........*
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und da sage noch jemand, es gäbe keine Alternativen zum Kurs des DAFV!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

grundsätzlich habe ich die Einstellung leben und leben lassen.
Obwohl ich die reinen C&R-Angler nicht verstehe aber bitte, macht mir erst mal nichts aus. Aber wie hier schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen wurde, sollte man dies nicht groß publizieren, denn auf Verständnis bei den Nichtangler darf man da nicht hoffen.
Ich verstehe auch, dass ein Angler mal in ein Forellenpuff geht und sich da seine Fische fürs Grillen/Räuchern fängt, weil er auf freier "Wildbahn" nicht so viel fängt oder die Fische dort schonen will.
Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist das Fischen in kommerziellen Angelanlagen um die es hier speziell geht. Also mit sehr großen Fischen stark überbesetzte Teiche oder kleine Seen in denen kein Fisch entnommen werden darf und die nur zum Fotografieren gefangen werden.
Auf einen, in solch einem Gewässer gefangenen Fisch braucht man sich wirklich nichts einbilden. Da hat doch jede 30 cm Forelle auf freier Wildbahn erbeutet einen höheren Stellenwert als der 15 Kilo Karpfen aus solch einem Gewässer und ja, solche Praktiken sind schuld, wenn mehr Einschnitte für das Angeln kommen die alle Angler betreffen; das sollte man sich verdeutlichen. 
Wenn ich dann noch lese, dass es in solchen Anlagen z.B. auch Störe gibt; was soll ein anadromer Wanderfisch in einem keinen abgeschlossenen Gewässer? Ich bezeichne das als Tierquälerei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mal vorausgesetzt, das ist tatsächlich Tierquälerei:
Dann auch konsequent: was hat ein Tiger im Zoo zu suchen, eine Amsel in der Voliere des Vogelparks, der Guppy im Aquarium?

Wir nutzen Tiere! 
Eben nicht nur zum Verzehr, sondern für alle möglichen Arten menschlichen Vorteils, Bildung, Sport, Unterhaltung, Vergnügen,...

Daraus reduziert sich die Frage darauf: 
darf man einen Fisch (möglichst naturnah) halten um ihn hin und wieder zum Vergnügen zu fangen?

Nahezu alle Länder der Welt sagen, _"Klar, wieso nicht?" _

Holländer schüttelten entsetzt den Kopf, als ich ihnen erzählte wie Angelei hier so aussieht; _"Die Deutschen..."_

In D ist C&R (im Paylake oder auch sonst) für eine bestimmte politische & gesellschaftliche Strömung 'ein Skandal', daraus entstehen dann Verbote.

Man mag spekulieren, wie die pro-/contra-Anteile der Gesamtbevölkerung aussehen würden, vermutlich geht den Meisten das gleichgültig total am Arsxh vorbei.

Gleichzeitig akzeptiert der größte Teil dieser Verbotsliga aber (auch viel weitgehendere) Tierquälerei & okölogische Katastrophen zum Wohle der Menscheit in vielfältigster Form.
Die ganze Story ist komplett verlogen. 

Es ist völlig ok und viell. sogar ehrenhaft, wenn ein Angler sagt, ich find das scheixxe, ich angel so & dort nicht.
Greift dieser Angler aber andere Angler an, weil sie sich so verhalten, soll er sich doch gleich auch konsequnt vor den Edeka stellen und Konsumenten von Fischstäbchen & Schollenfilet ankacken, denn was den einzelnen Individuen, den Fischbeständen und den Habitaten angetan wird, damit Mensch so was auf den Teller kriegt ist ungleich schlimmer als die 'Quälerei' von ein paar Paylake-Fischen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo, 

wie gesagt, ich akzeptiere ja C&R und kann damit leben. Auch ich setzte den einen oder anderen Fisch wieder zurück. Ich gehe allerdings nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, da ich mich da selbst fragen würde: Warum gehe ich angeln? Und außerdem esse ich ganz gern ab und zu einen selbstgefangenen Fisch, weil der auch garantiert frischer ist, wie ein gekaufter und ich auch an Fische rankomme, die man selten kaufen kann.
Und diese Einstellung haben außer mir noch etwa 90 % aller Angler.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nahezu alle Länder der Welt sagen, _"Klar, wieso nicht?" _
> 
> Holländer schüttelten entsetzt den Kopf, als ich ihnen erzählte wie Angelei hier so aussieht; _"Die Deutschen..."_




Was für ein grandioser Vergleich. Die Niederlande als Vorreiter bzgl tierunwürdiger Lebensumstände in der Massentierhaltung ....#q
Na, wenn das dein Maßstab in Bezug auf Respekt vor Lebewesen ist, dann gute Nacht.


Außerdem nochmal: Es geht eben NICHT um C&R im Generellen. Wird z.B. von der auf Meerforellen angelnden Zunft teilweise sehr nachhaltig betrieben- sowohl in D als auch in DK.
Es geht eben um das Fangen für Hochglanzfotos.

Double2004


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Reiss doch nicht einen Satz aus dem Zusammenhang, sondern geh auf die Gesmatargumentation ein.
Holland ist doch nur ein Beispiel von den 98% Staaten der Erde, die nicht am deutschen Wesen genesen wollen.
Selbst  die Fotos kannst du da gern mit einbauen, hatte vergessen sie zu  erwähnen, sie machen nämlich keinen Unterschied bei der Handlung selbst.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal vorausgesetzt, das ist tatsächlich Tierquälerei:
> Dann auch konsequent: was hat ein Tiger im Zoo zu suchen, eine Amsel in der Voliere des Vogelparks, der Guppy im Aquarium?
> 
> Wir nutzen Tiere!
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Karpfen fotografieren = Heringe ersticken lassen... |uhoh:
> Hier wird aber auch jede dümmliche Kamelle mit anderen in einen Pott geschmissen.
> 
> Einen Karpfen kannst du auch in einem nassen Lappen eingepackt in eine Schubkarre legen und 30min zum anderen See fahren + dabei einen Film drehen. Das macht dem gar nix.
> ...



#6

Tja, manche haben trotz Prüfung halt keine Ahnung....

Hier wird auch einfach zuviel Blödsinn über die C&R Szene geschrieben.
So mancher sollte mal sein Zeitempfinden überprüfen.
5 Minuten für eine Fotosession mit einem Karpfen...lächerlich.
(Sicherlich mag so mancher Noob diese Zeit benötigen...aber verfehlungen gibt es überall)
So mancher Angler brauch 5 Minuten um einen Fisch vom Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@kati: Der Edeka-Fischstäbchenkonsument hat aber keinerlei Einfluss auf meine Rechte als Angler. Der Hochglanzfoto-C&R-Angler hingegen sehr wohl...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Doch der Konsument der Fischstäbchen hat Einfluss auf Deine Rechte als Angler.

Wenn man etwas liest und zitiert sollte man es auch verstehen.
Lies nochmal Katis Beitrag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Als einziger sinnvoller Grund Verwertung/Hege hat noch viel mehr üblen Einfluss - ohne den Scheixx wär auch das Foto rechtlich nicht belangbar, egal wo und wie der Fisch gefangen/behandelt wurde.


Verwertung wie Hege als sinnvoller Grund bedingt Töten der Fische, daher kommt der Dreck ja.

Gründe fürs Angeln wie Wirtschaft, Soziales, Jugend, Kultur etc. bedingen das Töten eben nicht.

Rechtlich ist Angeln momentan so oder so Tierquälerei, es geht ja nur um sinnvolle Gründe, um das trotzdem zu erlauben bzw. straffrei zu stellen.

So wie ein Berufsfischer auch zerquetschten Beifang straffrei über Bord schmeissen darf trotz Tierschutz, weil Wirtschaft vernünftiger Grund.

Bei also nur einem weiteren, als sinnvoll anerkannten Grund:
"Nachteil":
Man würde vielleicht die 5% Hardcore-Releaser nicht so leicht drankriegen 
(so what?, in meinen Augen).

*Vorteil:*
80% der Angler würden entkriminilasiert und könnten wieder selber über zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen entscheiden.
(Gut!, in meinen Augen)


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vorteil:*
> 80% der Angler würden entkriminilasiert und könnten wieder selber über zurücksetzen oder mitnehmen entscheiden.
> (Gut!, in meinen Augen)



Ach daher weht der Wind, darauf muss man erst einmal kommen. Wir sind also alle kriminell, daher sollten wir uns für 100% C&Rler, C&R Paylakebetreiber und andere Extreme einsetzen. 

Warum gibt's dann eigentlich nur so mangelhaftes Engagement für Bow-Fishing, Reißangeln und Setzangelei? Weil man damit kaum unblutigen Trophäen auf Fotos präsentieren kann? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> daher sollten wir uns für 100% C&Rler, C&R Paylakebetreiber und andere Extreme einsetzen.


Nö, verlangt doch keiner.

Nur für weitere sinnvolle Gründe zum Angeln (Wirtschaft, Jugend, Soziales etc.) ..

Welche eigentlich in meinen Augen ja nur verblendete Schützer nicht sehen können wollen, um ihren Hass und ihre Ausgrenzung weiter treiben zu können - jeder Angler wird das aber begreifen, dass das genauso anerkennenswerte, sinnvolle Gründe wären.

Ausser die Angelfischer, die nicht weiter als bis zur Verwertung/Hege denken wollen - ist deren gutes Recht!
Müssen sie ja aber nicht anderen aufdrücken wollen, die da breiter aufgestellt sind.
Aber auch als bekennender Liebhaber von Fischgerichten bin ich persönlich da doch etwas breiter aufgestellt, wenns ums Angeln geht, und lass mich da auch deswegen nicht nur auf Fischessen reduzieren..



> Bow-Fishing, Reißangeln und Setzangelei


Angeln ist der Versuch mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
Trifft auf die genannten Dinge nicht zu, daher muss man sich dafür als Angler auch nicht engagieren.


----------



## joedreck (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Um sich aus dem derzeitigen Dilemma heraus zu manövrieren bedarf es einer intensiven Lobbyarbeit, um die derzeitig vorherrschenden Auffassung abzuändern.
> Weshalb man das machen sollte und warum das Erfolg haben könnte? Weil der Zeitgeist einem ständigen Wandel unterworfen ist und damit beeinflussbar ist. Das gilt dann auch für die Politik, Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung.
> 
> Als Einzelner steht man da auf verlorenem Boden. Selbst wenn mancher hoffen mag, das seine Ausarbeitung im Internet gefunden werden könnte. Das ist vllt eine Beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens, um dann sagen zu können: &quot;Ich habe davor immer schon gewarnt !&quot;
> ...


 
Das ist in der Tat eine sehr gute Grundlage für eine angemessene Lobbyarbeit. Nun wissen wir alle, dass das unser derzeitiger Bundesverband das so nicht vertreten wird. Also die Frage: WER möchte diese Punkte vortragen? Hier im Board wahrscheinlich keiner. Es wird sich in der Regel auf Hetze beschränkt, was ja nun mehr destruktiv wirkt. Mein Vorschlag: Gründet einen Verein. Sieben Mitglieder sind nötig und entsprechende Funktionen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit ein paar tausend Angler welche diesem Verein betreten würden. Nur möchte sich einfach keiner die Arbeit machen. (Ich im übrigen auch nicht). Aber nur motzen und ständiges wiederholen der &quot;Argumente&quot; (ich meine jetzt nicht im Speziellen dich) passt dann doch mehr zu dem typisch deutschen Stammtischgesabbel. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Das deutsche Volk ist im Allgemeinen ziemlich bequem. Und da die Angler lediglich ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sind, sind auch diese bequem. Das Engagement welches hier im Board stattfindet ist eher eine Seltenheit. Das ist so und wird auf absehbare Zeit auch so bleiben. Ein Internetforum in dem sich die Angler unter sich nicht einig sind, wird daran denkbar wenig ändern...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne das als Tierquälerei.



Hach ja, die Terquäler und die Gutmenschen.

Dir ist es aber schon klar, dass - aus Sicht des Fisches als einzelnes Individuum - es ihm völlig gleich ist ob er in einem Paylake gefangen und wieder freigelassen wird, oder ob Du ihn in einem "natürlichen" Gewässer fängst und zurücksetzt ?

Du merkst es vielleicht nicht, aber auch Du benutzt das Deckmäntelchen des Tierschutzes um Dir unangemessen scheinende Praktiken zu verdammen, tust aber an anderer Stelle und aus anderen Motiven exakt das Gleiche. 

Merke: Ein Angler, der andere mit dem Argument des Tierschutzes anklagt, klagt sich selber mit an.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum gibt's dann eigentlich nur so mangelhaftes Engagement für Bow-Fishing, Reißangeln und Setzangelei? Weil man damit kaum unblutigen Trophäen auf Fotos präsentieren kann? ;+



Och, Bow-fishing ist ne tolle Sache und das Blut kann man abwischen, wenn es denn stört.
In den USA ist es gesellschaftsfähig und macht irre Spass.
Bei uns wird es sich erst durchsetzen, wenn die Karpfen durch  Klimaerwärmung und Anpassung zu einer ungehemmten Vermehrung fähig sind.
Dann bin ich dabei, falls ich das noch erlebe.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

anscheinend meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Die Tierquälerei bezog sich darauf dass in kleinen abgeschlossenen Binnengewässern anadrome Wanderfische, hier Störe, besetzt werden und die gehören da wirklich nicht hinein. 
Ich sehen schon einen Unterschied - aus meiner Sicht - ob ich Angeln gehe ohne jede Verwertungsabsicht um nur in , mit großen Fischen überbesetzten Teichen etc. Fische zum Fotografieren zu fangen oder ob ich ab und zu einen für mich nicht verwertbaren Fisch wieder zurücksetze.
Man sieht ja, was durch solch einen Pay-lake Quatsch (anders kann ich es nicht bezeichnen) rauskommt. Das Urteil könnte der Sargnagel für das momentan noch mehr oder wenig gedultete C&R sein.
Wollen wir dies nicht hoffen.
Ich verdamme  garnichts, nur Verständnis für diese Art der Fischerei habe ich wirklich nicht, ich finde sie lächerlich.


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Bei uns wird es sich erst durchsetzen, wenn die Karpfen durch  Klimaerwärmung und Anpassung zu einer ungehemmten Vermehrung fähig sind.
> Dann bin ich dabei, falls ich das noch erlebe.



werden wir nicht, schade.
und falls unerwartet doch, lieber ralf, dann gehen wir wolfsbarsche im rhein bei bonn jagen. oder in der kölner altstadt. :m


(klar, könnten auch karpfen speeren, würd mir auch gefallen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anscheinend meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Die Tierquälerei bezog sich darauf dass in kleinen abgeschlossenen Binnengewässern anadrome Wanderfische, hier Störe, besetzt werden und die gehören da wirklich nicht hinein.


Du merkst aber schon das dünne Eis?

Abgesehen davon, dass das meist Zuchtstöre oder Hybriden sind und nicht atlantische!

Wenn der Besatz mit Stören in abgeschlossenen Teichen Tierquälerei ist, müssen aber viele bayrische Vereine mal ihre Kiesteiche abfischen, wo solche Viecher als Attraktionsbesatz gesetzt wurden mit kompletter Schonung - oder ist das was anderes, wenns ein Verein macht, wo es komplett unnötig ist, oder ein Anlagenbetreiber, der davon leben muss?

Wie war das mit dem Balken im eigenen Auge??

Immer erst den eigenen Stall ausmisten, bevor man auf andere losgeht, wäre meine Empfehlung.........

Und BEIDES wäre kein Problem, mit einem weiteren sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln neben Verwertung/Hege..

Nur auch mal so angemerkt ...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo Thomas9904,

ich muss keinen Stall ausmisten und den Besatz mit Stören bezeichne ich auch in Bayern als Tierquälerei (oder zumindest als groben Unfug) nur ich kenne keinen Verein bei uns in der Gegend der das macht. Zugegeben, das sind nur acht aber immerhin. Ich bin auch nicht verantwortlich dafür, was andere anstellen, aber solche Pay-lakes kenne ich bei uns nicht.
Es ging auch hauptsächlich darum, dass dieses Urteil wegweisend für andere Einschränkungen sein könnte (oder wird).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Du kanntest auch keinen Verein ohne Arbeitsstunden...............

Ich kenn alleine 3 "Störvereine" in Bayern (nix Paylake, Attraktionsbesatz für Mitglieder, wie auch bei der noch öfter gebräuchlichen Schonung große Karpfen als "Laichfische") , 1 davon hats richtig clever gemacht ("Natur- und Artenschutz", mit Steinkrebsen und Moderlieschen zusammen besetzt und der Fuzzi aufm LRA hats abgestempelt, als er daneben noch Stör gelesen hat, ohne nach dem lateinischen Namen zu fragen (waren sibirische)), die anderen nur einfach beim Besatz gemauschelt.

Und ich kenne Züchter aus NRW und MeckPomm, die öfter mal ne LKW-Ladung Störe nach Bayern zu Vereinen fahren...

Wäre mal ne Aufgabe für euren Verband, diese schwarzen Schafe bei euch auszumerzen 
;-))))

Oder:
Und BEIDES wäre kein Problem, mit einem weiteren sinnvollen Grund zum Angeln neben Verwertung/Hege..

Nur auch mal so angemerkt ...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



joedreck schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat eine sehr gute Grundlage für eine angemessene Lobbyarbeit. Nun wissen wir alle, dass das unser derzeitiger Bundesverband das so nicht vertreten wird. Also die Frage: WER möchte diese Punkte vortragen? Hier im Board wahrscheinlich keiner. Es wird sich in der Regel auf Hetze beschränkt, was ja nun mehr destruktiv wirkt. Mein Vorschlag: Gründet einen Verein. Sieben Mitglieder sind nötig und entsprechende Funktionen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit ein paar tausend Angler welche diesem Verein betreten würden. Nur möchte sich einfach keiner die Arbeit machen. (Ich im übrigen auch nicht). Aber nur motzen und ständiges wiederholen der &quot;Argumente&quot; (ich meine jetzt nicht im Speziellen dich) passt dann doch mehr zu dem typisch deutschen Stammtischgesabbel. Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Das deutsche Volk ist im Allgemeinen ziemlich bequem. Und da die Angler lediglich ein Querschnitt der Gesellschaft sind, sind auch diese bequem. Das Engagement welches hier im Board stattfindet ist eher eine Seltenheit. Das ist so und wird auf absehbare Zeit auch so bleiben. Ein Internetforum in dem sich die Angler unter sich nicht einig sind, wird daran denkbar wenig ändern...



Ein LV hat genau dies aber schon  offiziell vertreten als es um ein Angelverbot in NRW ging.
Wurde sogar von Herrn Minister Remmel "anerkannt".


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und genau dieser LV will weiterhin den DAFV, hat sogar beschlossen, denen auch noch mehr Kohle zu geben, und das bei einem DAFV-Geschäftsführer, der das ganz anders propagiert und wo weder Haupt- noch Ehrenamt das bis dato dementiert haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Obrigkeitshörigkeit?
Dummheit?
Normales Verbanditentum?

Eine Schande auf jeden Fall...............


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> anscheinend meinen Beitrag nicht richtig gelesen. Die Tierquälerei bezog sich darauf dass in kleinen abgeschlossenen Binnengewässern anadrome Wanderfische, hier Störe, besetzt werden und die gehören da wirklich nicht hinein.
> 
> ...



Verständnis habe ich schon, aber es ist auch nicht  mein Ding, wie so vieles in unserer Gesellschaft. Dennoch werden wir  immer wieder aufgefordert, Toleranz zu zeigen.


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...den Besatz mit Stören bezeichne ich auch in Bayern als Tierquälerei ...



wo bin ich hier eigentlich?

störe u.a. fische sind offensichtlich anpassungsfähiger als manche angler. der zitierte stör lebt ganz kommod in teichen. dass er kein "erfülltes" leben hat, ja, shit happens: ich hab in der bretagne in die fettesten aale gwefangen ever -  in etangs mit zufluß, aber ohne zugang zum meer, no wsay out für die aale außer der angel :m.
was soll's also?

sich so inkonsequent zu versteigen, das regt mich schon auf: TIERQUÄLEREI? odf, was meinst du denn, wie sich fische z.b. im rhein bei dem konstanten WAHNSINNIGEN  motorgedröhne fühlen? gequält, was sonst... ODER?

ich versuchs mal auf den punkt zu bringen, allen noci- und sonstigen rezeptoren zum trotz:
ob und wie eine kreatur schmerz, angst oder sonstwas erleidet, das ist alles wissenschaftlich ungesichert (Schwarzen hat man ja, manche tuns heute noch, Mensch-Sein abgesprochen). wissenschaft bringt uns da gar nix, auch wenn sich wirklich heraustellen sollte, dass fische "schwimmendes unkraut" sein sollten -
IST MISCH DOCH EGAL, TOTAL EGAL!

dieser begriff 'tierquälerei' ist ein heuchlerisch ideologisch (besser idiotisch) besetzter. ich/ wir wissen fast, besser gar nix, über die mitlebewesen, ist also alles meinung, glaube, ideologie.

'intrigiert' mich nicht: die sogenannte "tierquälerei" macht sich an uns unbekannten wesen fest. QUARK, tierquälerei ist ein moralischer, ethischer begriff aus menschlicher empfindung.
festmachen also am menschen und seinen verqueren empfindungen: träne für knut, kräuterbutter für zuchtlachse...
wer angeln wie auch immer auch nur ansatzweise als  tierquälerie empfindet - nu ja, ikebana ist ja auch nicht schecht, der sollte auf unseren kleinanzeigenmarkt zurückgreifen "wegen hobbyaufgabe..."

basta!

warum* ich* jetzt das urteil gut finde?
weil ich leute nicht mag, die damen anbieten und fette fische. mein moralischer vorbehalt gegen "zuhälter" eben.

den rest schreib ich erst gar nicht, den müsste ich direkt selber löschen oder würde mir 'ne watschn von thomas einfangen (AB-regeln zu recht)


MEINE MEINUNG spielt für mich die wichtigste rolle in dem thema.
dass petra u.ä. das für sich gg. uns auschlachten, kagge, aber so ist eben den läbbn.

uns, als 'normalen anglern' kann das aber scheixxxegal sein, steht doch der verband der frau doktor hinter uns.
vor uns wär schon eher was.

no check...
bis auf, dass meine 'xxx' irgendwie an falscher stelle gestzt wurde...


----------



## Sharpo (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Klar ging es denen in erster Linie um das Wegschwimmen der eigenen Felle zu verhindern.
Ein Angelverbot in NRW hätte dem LV und deren Angelvereine die Existenz gekostet.

Zum Störbesatz...
Ist erstmal keine Tierquälerei. Man besetzt Fische in einem für sie über/lebensfähigen Gewässer in dem sie aufwachsen können.
Warum sollte dieser Besatz unfug sein? Nur weil dieser sich in dem gewässer nicht fortpflanzt?
Der Angler bekommt hier ein Speisefisch zur Verfügung gestellt. Der Fisch kann heranwachsen...

Auch so manchen Besatz von"einheimischen" Arten könnte man dann als Unfug bezeichnen.
Zum Beispiel Besatz in Schiffahrtskanälen. Die Fortpflanzung der Fische ist auch in solchen Gewässern nicht immer 100%ig gesichert.

Jede Fischzuchtstation wäre dann ja Tierquälerei.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ein LV hat genau dies aber schon  offiziell vertreten als es um ein Angelverbot in NRW ging.
> Wurde sogar von Herrn Minister Remmel "anerkannt".



Und zwar ist das hier nachzulesen unter dem 6. Punkt!

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb/pcb_pressemitteilinh.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und zwar ist das hier nachzulesen unter dem 6. Punkt!
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb/pcb_pressemitteilinh.php



Was da steht könnt ich (fast) alles teilen - ist halt leider überhaupt nicht glaubwürdig, wenns gerade von denen kommt...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und genau dieser LV will weiterhin den DAFV, hat sogar beschlossen, denen auch noch mehr Kohle zu geben, und das bei einem DAFV-Geschäftsführer, der das ganz anders propagiert und wo weder Haupt- noch Ehrenamt das bis dato dementiert haben:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
> 
> Obrigkeitshörigkeit?
> ...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo Ralle 24,

zum Wohl der Fische angle ich aber nicht, geht auch nicht, sondern um ab und zu auch einen in die Pfanne zu hauen. Nenne es Befriedigung eines noch vorhandenen archaischen Jagdtriebs wie auch immer.
Toleranz ist immer gut. Ich denke ich habe genug davon, kann mich natürlich nicht selbst beurteilen. Deswegen muss man aber nicht alles gutheissen. Ich habe halt wegen des Urteils schon gewisse Bedenken, ein OLG ist eben nicht irgendein Amtsgericht in der Prärie, das ist eine ganz andere Größenordnung.
So und nun gute Nacht, ich muss morgen um 03.00 Uhr aufstehen, ich gehe angeln.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

OVG, nicht OLG...
Die Bedenken hast Du zu recht, leider haben halt die Verbände zu lange Angeln nur zum verwerten propagiert - nun sitzen ALLE in dieser Falle.....


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das Thema driftet etwas ins Absurde ab.

Die "Tierquälerei" in Zwillbrock besteht ja lt. Gericht nicht darin, dass Störe in einem Teich, egal wie groß oder klein, gehalten werden.
Das werden diese Hybriden sowieso ihr Leben lang, entweder in einer Fischzucht oder in einem Gartenteich.

Sondern weil sie gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt werden.
Empörend?

Wenn wir einen untermassigen Hecht im Vereinsgewässer an die Barschrute  kriegen, macht uns der Drill trotzdem Spaß, wir schämen uns nicht der  Freude, obwohl wir schon vor der Landung wissen, dass es doch nur  Nutellabrot zum Abendessen gibt.
Wenn der Schniepel dann unversehrt  zurück gesetzt werden kann & wird, haben wir kein schlechtes  Gewissen. Ihm ist kein Schaden entstanden.
Genauso ist es bei massigen Fischen, die uns zufällig in der Schonzeit an den Haken gehen.
Oder bei allen anderen Fischen, bei denen wir entscheiden, _„du gehst unversehrt zurück“_.

Ein Fang bedeutet also keine Beeinträchtigung für den Fisch, sofern nicht verletzt, zu lange gedrillt, etc..

Zwei Fang auch nicht? Fünf Fang?
Wie oft muss man einen Fisch fangen, damit ihm trotzdem Schaden entsteht?
Welche Zeitabstände zwischen Fängen wären ok , ab welchem Rhythmus entstehen dann doch Schäden?
Wer könnte das überhaupt beurteilen?

Und  sind der Hecht im Vereinssee, dessen Standplatz alle kennen, und der  40Pfund-Karpfen, der murmelsüchtig die Spots abklappert, nicht eventuell  sogar mehr gefährdet als der 40kg-Besatz-Wels im Puff, weil sie  deutlich öfter als dieser am Haken hängen?

Und würde es einen  ethischen Unterschied machen, wenn man den Großfisch, den man gezielt  beangelt und gefangen hat, dann doch abmurksen anstatt releasen würde?
Wenn ja, für wen?

(Auszug aus: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2013/der-grossfisch-paylake-&-die-ethik.html )


----------



## NedRise (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie gesagt, ich akzeptiere ja C&R und kann damit leben. Auch ich setzte den einen oder anderen Fisch wieder zurück. Ich gehe allerdings nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser, da ich mich da selbst fragen würde: Warum gehe ich angeln? Und außerdem esse ich ganz gern ab und zu einen selbstgefangenen Fisch, weil der auch garantiert frischer ist, wie ein gekaufter und ich auch an Fische rankomme, die man selten kaufen kann.
> Und diese Einstellung haben außer mir noch etwa 90 % aller Angler.
> ...



Hi, schade für Dich wenn Dir nicht einfällt warum Du angeln gehst außer um Fischfilet zu kriegen. Da verpasst Du eine menge dessen was das Angeln sonst ausmacht. 

Und echt? 90% sehen das auch so, also mein lieber Scholli, schade wie gesagt..|uhoh:

Witzige Marotte von mir, wenn ich Fisch essen will kaufe ich mir welchen, ich kriege Fisch in bester Qualität und Vielfalt bei uns im Feinkosthandel. Und wenn ich angeln will, gehe ich angeln, mittlerweile zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge bei mir.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## NedRise (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Was für ein grandioser Vergleich. Die Niederlande als Vorreiter bzgl tierunwürdiger Lebensumstände in der Massentierhaltung ....#q
> Na, wenn das dein Maßstab in Bezug auf Respekt vor Lebewesen ist, dann gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann ist ja alles im Lot, zum Glück gibt es keine Hochglanzfotos von Meerforellen, damit ist allen geholfen...|kopfkrat

Und Massentierhaltung ist in Deutschland ja zum Glück auch kein Thema mehr, da kann man sich so schwerwiegenden Problemen widmen wie die Hobby-Angelei. Ich bin auch dafür ein Institut zu Gründen, dass sich der  Therapie von Karpfen widmet, die unter einer Posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung nach C&R leiden.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Jose (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi, schade für Dich wenn Dir nicht einfällt warum Du angeln gehst außer um Fischfilet zu kriegen. Da verpasst Du eine menge dessen was das Angeln sonst ausmacht.
> 
> Und echt? 90% sehen das auch so, also mein lieber Scholli, schade wie gesagt..|uhoh:
> 
> ...



selten sowas gelesen. 0 punkte
empfehle seidenstickerei oder so, dem nichtkollegen


----------



## NedRise (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hi Jose,

es ist bei mir ehrlich so dass ich kaum noch Fisch esse den ich selber gefangen habe. Weil meine Angelei selten Fischen gilt die kulinarisch für mich interessant wären. 

Das stößt bei vielen auf viel Unverständnis, und immer kommt das unsägliche, "ich wüßte ja sonst nicht warum ich sonst angeln gehen sollte."

Meistens von nicht Anglern, aber wenn dieses Argument von Angelkollegen kommt finde ich das schräg, sorry. 

Und 90%? Ich bitte Dich, zum Glück nicht.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi Jose,
> 
> es ist bei mir ehrlich so dass ich kaum noch Fisch esse den ich selber gefangen habe. Weil meine Angelei selten Fischen gilt die kulinarisch für mich interessant wären.
> 
> ...




Tja, so unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt es eben. Ich bin was Fisch betrifft Selbstversorger. Der Fisch, den es im Handel zu kaufen gibt, kann meinem selbst gefangenen qualitativ längst nicht das Wasser reichen. 

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Angeln ist wenn man angelt - nicht entscheidend ist, was man danach mit dem Fisch macht oder warum man angelt . Das ist alleine Sache jedes Einzelnen, da braucht ihr euch nicht gegenseitig angehen deswegen - klare Leitlinie im Forum.

Und für den Thread ist es eh irrelevant.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der Angler – Das Angeln*
> Angeln ist, als sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung in der Natur – auch nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz - zunächst nur der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mit Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, sowie der Möglichkeit, einen Teil der Fische zur Verwertung entnehmen zu können, wo das erlaubt ist.
> 
> *Wer also in seiner Freizeit versucht, mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen, ist ein Angler.*



Danke


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

warum muss ich das in meiner Freizeit machen|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hi, schade für Dich wenn Dir nicht einfällt warum Du angeln gehst außer um Fischfilet zu kriegen. Da verpasst Du eine menge dessen was das Angeln sonst ausmacht.





NedRise schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja alles im Lot, zum Glück gibt es keine Hochglanzfotos von Meerforellen, damit ist allen geholfen...|kopfkrat



Diese Antworten passen doch auf solche Aussagen!
Denn es zeigt doch, das Angeln eben seine "Rechtfertigung" nicht nur im Fischverwerten findet, sondern ein Sammelsurium an Gründen dessen Ausübung beinhaltet!
Diese weiteren Gründe sind in einer Rechtfertigung einzeln oder aber in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht unbeachtlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> warum muss ich das in meiner Freizeit machen



Weil Angeln eben seit Izaak Walton schon eines nachdenklichen Mannes Erholung und kein Beruf wie Fischerei ist.

Hier auch falsches Thema......


----------



## NedRise (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Tja, so unterschiedliche Ansichten gibt es eben. Ich bin was Fisch betrifft Selbstversorger. Der Fisch, den es im Handel zu kaufen gibt, kann meinem selbst gefangenen qualitativ längst nicht das Wasser reichen.
> 
> Double2004



Sorry, ich arbeite im Bereich Lebensmittelhandel, bei einem Feinkosthändler mit Kernkompetenz Frischfisch, und deswegen doch kann er.

Aber, damit wir uns nicht Missverstehen, selbst gefangener Fisch, selbst zubereitet ist was tolles. Gibt es bei mir so zwei mal im Jahr ist aber nicht mein Antrieb beim Angeln, nicht mal Ansatzweise.

Eher so wie die Engländer das Angeln zelebrieren, aber jeder wie er will. Das wäre schön, mir stößt nur das Moralin sauer auf deswegen habe ich den einen Kommentar verfasst.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Das stößt bei vielen auf viel Unverständnis, und immer kommt das unsägliche, "ich wüßte ja sonst nicht warum ich sonst angeln gehen sollte."


Da liegt doch die Wurzel allen Übels, der Grund nach TierschG, der uns erlaubt angeln zu gehen (und somit im juristischem Sinne Fische quälen).

Frischer Fisch in der Pfanne ist so ein wichtiger Grund, natürlich.
Aber es gibt soo viele andere Gründe angeln zu gehen, die gleichwertig neben diesem stehen.
Und die müssen endlich anerkannt werden.

Nicht nur weil, wenn Verwertung der einzig anerkannte Grund ist, dies der Sargnagel der Angelei sein wird.
Sondern einfach _weil es richtig ist, dass es viele Gründe gibt!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Sorry, ich arbeite im Bereich Lebensmittelhandel, bei einem Feinkosthändler mit Kernkompetenz Frischfisch, und deswegen doch kann er.


zumindest muss er Lebensmittelrecht entsprechen, im Gegensatz zum selbst gefangenen.

#Nochmal (zum letzten):
Nicht das Thema hier,............



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frischer Fisch in der Pfanne ist so ein wichtiger Grund, natürlich.
> Aber es gibt soo viele andere Gründe angeln zu gehen, die gleichwertig neben diesem stehen.
> Und die müssen endlich anerkannt werden.


So einfach ischs.........

Siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur für weitere sinnvolle Gründe zum Angeln (Wirtschaft, Jugend, Soziales etc.) ..
> 
> Welche eigentlich in meinen Augen ja nur verblendete Schützer nicht sehen können wollen, um ihren Hass und ihre Ausgrenzung weiter treiben zu können - jeder Angler wird das aber begreifen, dass das genauso anerkennenswerte, sinnvolle Gründe wären.
> 
> ...



ICH gestehe JEDEM zu, NUR wegen einer Fischmahlzeit angeln zu gehen.

Warum kann mir nicht zugestanden werden (auch rechtlich), dass Angeln für mich viel mehr ist als nur das Ziel "Fisch essen" und zudem wertvoll für Wirtschaft, Soziales, Jugend, etc.?

Mit nur einem weiteren, nicht das Töten bedingende, als sinnvoll anerkanntem Grund wären solche Beschlüsse oder ähnliche Urteile (Thema hier) hinfällig und ein Großteil der Angler braucht nicht mehr zu heucheln und wäre entkriminalisiert..........


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle 24,
> 
> zum Wohl der Fische angle ich aber nicht, geht auch nicht, sondern um ab und zu auch einen in die Pfanne zu hauen. Nenne es Befriedigung eines noch vorhandenen archaischen Jagdtriebs wie auch immer.



Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung.

Doch bedenke:

Ab und zu "einen in die Pfanne zu hauen" impliziert, dass Du m.o.w. oft Fische zurücksetzt, die Du eigentlich verwerten könntest. Deiner eigenen Argumentation folgend bist Du immer dann ein Tierquäler.
"Schmerz und Leid" von Fischen - so man daran glauben mag- ist ganz sicher und auch in den Augen der Angelgegner, vollkommen unabhängig vom Ort des Geschehens.


----------



## Purist (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur für weitere sinnvolle Gründe zum Angeln (Wirtschaft, Jugend, Soziales etc.) ..



Das tun die Vereine, und im Idealfall auch die Verbände, doch schon längst. Wenn ein Landesverband einen Angelführer herausbringt, ist das Einsatz für Tourismus, wenn mein Verein alljährlich mit den jüngsten Mitgliedern auf eine Stippermesse fährt, ist das ein Einsatz für Wirtschaft und Jugend. Wenn er alljährlich Gewässerreinigungsaktionen durchführt, die Wassersportvereine, meiner Kenntnis nach, überhaupt nicht durchführen, dann ist das aktiver Umweltschutz. Wenn sich der Verein für Schongebiete und deren Artenvielfalt einsetzt, Land zur Renaturierung von Gewässern aufkauft, ist das aktiver Naturschutz. 

Das hat nur alles mit C&R und Großfisch-Paylakes nichts zu tun.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln ist der Versuch mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> Trifft auf die genannten Dinge nicht zu, daher muss man sich dafür als Angler auch nicht engagieren.



Das mit der Rute stimmt ja so nicht, Schnur und Haken auf einem Brett passt da schon eher, das ist typisches global zu findendes Angelzeug, und dann müsste man sich auch für Reißangeln und Setzangeln einsetzen, weil es entweder ohnehin Tierquälerei ist, was wir betreiben, oder Fische ohnehin keine Schmerzen verspüren können (dann wird's denen auch egal sein, 10 Stunden am Haken hängen zu müssen).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Das tun die Vereine, und im Idealfall auch die Verbände, doch schon längst. Wenn ein Landesverband einen Angelführer herausbringt, ist das Einsatz für Tourismus, wenn mein Verein alljährlich mit den jüngsten Mitgliedern auf eine Stippermesse fährt, ist das ein Einsatz für Wirtschaft und Jugend.


Dann sollen sies gefälligst auch in der Politik, der Gesellschaft, den Medien und vor allem der Rechtssprechung durchsetzen.
Verband sollte Lobbyarbeit machen, da gehört das DRINGENDST dazu...
Denn Gesetze und Rechtssprechung ist nur dann festgeschrieben, wenn sich eine Lobby nicht um Änderung kümmert..

Und nicht das einknicken vor den Schützern, in dem man denen fälschlicherweise recht gibt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Nicht an ihren leeren, hohlen und verlogenen Worten, an ihren elenden Taten werden solche Organisationen wie der DAFV gemessen.

Und weder Haupt- noch Ehrenamt haben die Aussage "jeder maßige Fisch ist zu töten" öffentlich dementiert oder zurückgenommen und damit unterstützen sie das - klare, eindeutige, elende und anglerfeindliche Tat.




> Schnur und Haken auf einem Brett passt da schon eher, das ist typisches global zu findendes Angelzeug


1.: Sind wir in Deutschland bzw. Europa.

2.: Dient das mit Handleine, Reiss- oder Setzangeln im allgemeinen nicht als Hobby, sondern als Fischerei zum Gewerbe/Ernährung und ist somit eben kein Angeln.


Auch wenn Du Dich weiter windest wie ein Aal ;-))

Sorry, nicht bös gemeint, konnts mir nur nicht verkneifen ;.-))

Der Unterschied zwischen uns:
Du willst, dass Angler so angeln wie Du es für richtig hältst..


Ich will, dass so viele Angler wie möglich nach ihren Vorstellungen und ganz verschiedenen Motiven angeln können..

Du, so wie Du willst, ich so wie ich will, andere wie sie wollen ..

Ohne wegen so einer falsch gelaufenen Politik mit nur Verwertung und Hege als sinnvollem Grund zum Angeln kriminalisiert zu werden (denn darum gehts in dem Beschluss, alles andere ist davon nur die Ableitung, zusätzlich wird der Bewirtschafter (was auch immer logischerweise ein Verein sein könnte) für das Verhalten der Angler haftbar gemacht)


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Das tun die Vereine, und im Idealfall auch die Verbände, doch schon längst. Wenn ein Landesverband einen Angelführer herausbringt, ist das Einsatz für Tourismus, wenn mein Verein alljährlich mit den jüngsten Mitgliedern auf eine Stippermesse fährt, ist das ein Einsatz für Wirtschaft und Jugend. Wenn er alljährlich Gewässerreinigungsaktionen durchführt, die Wassersportvereine, meiner Kenntnis nach, überhaupt nicht durchführen, dann ist das aktiver Umweltschutz. Wenn sich der Verein für Schongebiete und deren Artenvielfalt einsetzt, Land zur Renaturierung von Gewässern aufkauft, ist das aktiver Naturschutz.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sies gefälligst auch in der Politik, der Gesellschaft, den Medien und vor allem der Rechtssprechung durchsetzen.
> Verband sollte Lobbyarbeit machen, da gehört das DRINGENDST dazu...


Es könnte so einfach sein, wenn man nur wollte...




Purist schrieb:


> Das hat nur alles mit C&R und Großfisch-Paylakes nichts zu tun.


Dann könnte man sich inhaltlich, sachlich, ideologiefrei darüber auseinandersetzen ob diese o.g. wichtigen Gründe hier denn noch zutreffen oder eben nicht.
Vor allem: ohne den Irrsinn, dass was dort verzapft wird, auf die 'normale' Angelei einfach so überschwappt.


----------



## Purist (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann sollen sies gefälligst auch in der Politik, der Gesellschaft, den Medien und vor allem der Rechtssprechung durchsetzen.
> Verband sollte Lobbyarbeit machen, da gehört das DRINGENDST dazu...
> Denn Gesetze und Rechtssprechung ist nur dann festgeschrieben, wenn sich eine Lobby nicht um Änderung kümmert..



All die Punkte tasten die Rechtssprechung doch nur indirekt an, schließlich taugt dafür jeder Verein, idealerweise mit gesellschaftlicher oder auch sportlicher Ausrichtung.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nicht das einknicken vor den Schützern, in dem man denen fälschlicherweise recht gibt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372
> 
> Und weder Haupt- noch Ehrenamt haben die Aussage "jeder maßige Fisch ist zu töten" öffentlich dementiert oder zurückgenommen und damit unterstützen sie das - klare, eindeutige, elende und anglerfeindliche Tat.



Frage doch lieber einmal anders herum, anstatt auf derartiges Verhalten einzuprügeln: Welche Gründe könnten wohl dahinter stecken, dass solche Äußerungen fallen? Ich sehe da keine Anglerfeindlichkeit, das ist eher rechtstreue, im Bewusstsein, dass man das Hobby gleich bundesweit verbieten kann, wenn man es nicht im Rahmen der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausübt (Tierschutzgesetz, über das man sich noch ewig streiten kann, was aber selbst im GG verankert ist). 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> 2.: Dient das mit Handleine, Reiss- oder Setzangeln im allgemeinen nicht als Hobby, sondern als Fischerei zum Gewerbe/Ernährung und ist somit eben kein Angeln.



Wer sagt das denn, dass man es nicht so sehen sollte? Du? Man kann auch hobbymäßig Setzangeln stellen oder die Reißangel auspacken.., eine Reuse nutzen (anstatt 10 Stück wie ein Fischer..) und wo steht überhaupt, dass Handleinen verboten sind? |kopfkrat



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen uns:
> Du willst, dass Angler so angeln wie Du es für richtig hältst..



Das ist eine grobe Unterstellung 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will, dass so viele Angler wie möglich nach ihren Vorstellungen und ganz verschiedenen Motiven angeln können..



Wunschkonzert? Passt nicht zu den Gewässerverhältnissen und der hohen Einwohnerdichte dieses Landes. Momentan kann trotzdem jeder der will und sich an die Gesetze hält auch in Deutschland diesem Hobby in verschiedensten Formen mit erstaunlichen Freiheiten nachgehen.

Dass ein C&R-Paylake-Betreiber sich Extrawürste wünscht, mag sein, das ist für die Mehrzahl der deutschen Angler (=diejenigen, die mMn entscheiden sollten, wie das Hobby ausgeübt werden sollte!) aber völlig irrelevant. Entweder man schützt das Hobby und pflegt die Traditionen unserer Vorväter, oder man verramscht sie, frei nach dem Motto: Hauptsache es wurde daran maximal verdient, bevor es verboten wurde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Frage doch lieber einmal anders herum, anstatt auf derartiges Verhalten einzuprügeln: Welche Gründe könnten wohl dahinter stecken, dass solche Äußerungen fallen? Ich sehe da keine Anglerfeindlichkeit, das ist eher rechtstreue, im Bewusstsein, dass man das Hobby gleich bundesweit verbieten kann, wenn man es nicht im Rahmen der rechtlichen Möglichkeiten ausübt (Tierschutzgesetz, über das man sich noch ewig streiten kann, was aber selbst im GG verankert ist).
> 
> Sorry, das ist keine Rechtstreue, sondern vorauseilender Gehorsam. Es gibt kein Gesetz, das das angeln in Paylakes generell verbietet. Es gibt ebenso kein Gesetz, welches C&R verbietet.
> Jeder Fall ist ein Einzelfall der geprüft und abgeurteilt werden muss. Und auch wenn es Tendenzen gibt, ist der Ausgang eines jeden einzelnen Falles ungewiss und von vielen Nuancen abhängig. Man kann sich nun vor einem Rechtssteit drücken, indem man einfach alles verbietet, was auch nur ansatzweise die Gefahr in sich birgt ein unliebsames Urteil zu bekommen, oder man kann den Boden vorbereiten um in kommenden Rechtsstreitigkeiten handfest argumentieren zu können.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, wie es um Deine Zeitressourcen bestellt ist. Würdest Du davon einen kleinen Teil opfern um richtig nachzudenken würdest Du sicher auch bemerken, dass der Paylake lediglich eine Nuance der Angelfischerei ist, die mit dem Tierschutzargument angegriffen wird. Und dann wäre Dir auch klar, dass diese Argumentation sehr einfach auf alle Bereiche unseres Hobbys anzuwenden ist, bei denen es nicht um den ausschließlichen Fang von Fischen zum Nahrungserwerb geht. 

Wenn Du glaubst, der Paylake alleine hängt am Galgen, schau ein Stück nach rechts oder links. Da baumeln schon die Schlingen für die selektiven Entnehmer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> (Tierschutzgesetz, über das man sich noch ewig streiten kann, was aber selbst im GG verankert ist).



Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nicht im Grundgesetz verankert, sondern der Tierschutz als Staatsziel ..

Und wie gut selbst mit strengen TSG Angeln einfacher werden kann (wäre man nicht so unfähig wie die Verbände hierzulande), zeigt ja das Beispiel Schweiz.

Ansonsten danke Ralle, hast mir die Arbeit abgenommen ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Welche Gründe könnten wohl dahinter stecken, dass solche Äußerungen fallen? Ich sehe da keine Anglerfeindlichkeit, das ist eher rechtstreue,


Ich bin entsetzt! #d



Aber gut, vielleicht bist du auch noch radikaler als wir alle.
Denn in diesem Fall kann man sowohl Bundes- wie alle Landesverbände ersatzlos streichen, wenn sie nur noch die aktuelle Rechtslage verkünden.

Überweisen wir als treue Staatsdiener dann direkt einen Obolus je an die Justiz-, Umwelt- & Innenminister & gut is. Dann werden die uns auch weiter angeln lassen, nach ihrem Gusto natürlich.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Eher chronisch Unwissenheit gepaart mit VDSF Gehirnwäsche.

Was ist eigentlich der vernünftige Grund für Pferdesport / Nutzung von Pferden?
Nahrungserwerb?|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Der Leguan im Terrarium, die Prachtschmerle im Aquarium, der im Kreis rennende Wolf im Zoo, der Graupapagei allein im Käfig daheim, der Drill des Polizeischutzhundes, der Delphin, der im mickrigen Becken mit benachteiligten Kindern schwimmt... 
wichtige Gründe finden die bei jeder Art von Tiernutzung quer durch alle Sport-, Bildungs- , Kultur-, ...-Bereiche.
Nur die doofen Anglers müssen ihren einzigen Grund runterschlucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Nur die doofen Anglers müssen ihren einzigen Grund runterschlucken.



Weil sie immer brav weiter  ihre unfähigen Verbände, Funktionäre, Delegierten und Hauptamtler wählen und bezahlen....

All die anderen genannten in euren Beispielen arbeiten augenscheilich besser...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Leguan im Terrarium, die Prachtschmerle im Aquarium, der im Kreis rennende Wolf im Zoo, der Graupapagei allein im Käfig daheim, der Drill des Polizeischutzhundes, der Delphin, der im mickrigen Becken mit benachteiligten Kindern schwimmt...
> wichtige Gründe finden die bei jeder Art von Tiernutzung quer durch alle Sport-, Bildungs- , Kultur-, ...-Bereiche.
> Nur die doofen Anglers müssen ihren einzigen Grund runterschlucken.




Diverse genannten Tiernutzungen sind ja schon bei einigen Städten auf den Index.
Einige Städte erlassen bereits ein Auftrittsverbot/ Niederlassungsverbot für Zirkuse mit Wildtieren.
(Auf Druck diverser Terroraktionen sogenannter Tierrechtsorganisationen)

Auch soll es bald eine Regelung für für Hamster, Meerschweinchen etc. in privaten Haushalten geben.
Ich bin gespannt was da so kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

etwas arg OT:



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was da so kommt.


Es ist schon irre in was für eine Zeit wir rutschen
- du musst zum Rauchen aus der Kneipe gehen, die dem ebenfalls rauchenden Wirt gehört
- auf dem Bahnsteig unter freiem Himmel ist es allerdings auch verboten, es sei denn du stehst in einem kleinen gelben Rechteck
- du brauchst einen Führerschein um ein 25km/h-Mofa zu fahren und um bestimmte Hunde zu halten
- _der_ Proffessor schnauzt dich als Chauvinist an, wenn du ihn nicht ProfessorIn nennst
- du musst geschult sein um in einen Paternoster einsteigen zu dürfen (ob die Treppe auch ohne Schulung klappt, ich weiß ja nich...)
- wenn du den Fisch den du _nicht_ essen willst _nicht_ kaputt haust, bist du ein Tierquäler
- du musst ei... oh stimmt nicht, den Fahrradhelm setzt du ja freiwillig auf. Noch!
- du kaufst deinem Sohn einen Hamster...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

keine allgemeine Politik.
Danke.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Echt schade, dass sich für Viele scheinbar Angeln und nachhaltiger Tierschutz widersprechen. 
Wenn von kati schon immer der Vergleich mit anderen Ländern angeführt wird: In vielen Ländern, die C&R praktizieren, ist das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten. Leider aber keine Praxis, die in der deutschen Hochglanzfoto-Szene flächendeckend Unterstützung finden könnte...

Man kann diskutieren, soviel man will. Es bleibt nur für Jeden sich nach eigenem Gusto, die jeweils gültigen Vorschriften befolgend, am Wasser zu bewegen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

In vielen Ländern? In welchen?
In direkter Nachbarschaft zu Deutschland ist mir kein Land mit solch einer Regelung bekannt.

Ausserdem hätten die meisten Angler sicherlich kein Problem damit...ok..evtl die reinen Kochtopfangler.

Und bitte was ist nachhaltiger Tierschutz in einem Industrieland wie Deutschland bzw. wie soll dieser aussehen und funktionieren?

Aber ich hätte gerne mal von meine Frage bezüglich Pferdesport beantwortet. 
Reiten zum Spass? 80 kg Reiter auf dem Rücken eines Pferdes.
Unnatürlich untypische Bewegungen eines Pferdes beim Springen und Dressurreiten?
Artgerechte Haltung von Pferden in manchmal zu kleinen Pferdeboxen und zu wenig sozialen Kontakt zu anderen herden?
Hinzu kommt der Pferdetransport auf kleinen PKW Anhängern über mehrere Kilometer, von Turnier zu Turnier? Stress?

Wo ist hier der vernünftige Grund? Und wie sieht dieser aus? Nahrungserwerb?

Nur mal zum Nachdenken.  Wie ist die gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz des Pferdesports?


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern? In welchen?
> In direkter Nachbarschaft zu Deutschland ist mir kein Land mit solch einer Regelung bekannt.
> 
> Ausserdem hätten die meisten Angler sicherlich kein Problem damit...ok..evtl die reinen Kochtopfangler.
> ...




In Skandinavien ist in vielen Fließgewässern das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten, um den Schaden am Fisch zu minimieren. In der Schweiz ist in weiten Teilen das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten.

Nachhaltiger Tierschutz fängt damit an, dass man bei praktizierter Tierquälerei nicht wegsieht, wie es unter uns Anglern leider häufiger geschieht. Und wenn man den Verurteilten, um den es hier ja geht, noch in Schutz nimmt, weil er seinen Fisch ja "nur" 5 Minuten für Vermessungen und Fotos seinem natürlichen Element entnommen hat, ist das ein geeignetes Beispiel dafür, wie man es mMn nicht machen sollte.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ah, also kein Gesetz sondern vom Bewirtschafter so festgelegt?
Für Dänemark ist mir dieses Gesetz nämlich nicht bekannt.

Du willst also spezifische Gewässerregelungen nun als Argument in eine Diskussion über Gesetze und Verordnungen einbringen?
Dein ernst?

Kein Angler sieht bei Tierquälerei weg. Wobei Angeln an sich schon Tierquälerei ist....wenn man das Tierschutzgesetz wörtlich nimmt.
Durch den vernünftigen Grund wird diese Tierquälerei (Angeln) aber halbwegs  legalisiert. 
Der vernünftige Grund ist vom Gesetzgeber aber nicht definiert.
Durch eine vernünftige Lobbyarbeit kann man viele vernünftige Gründe in unserer Gesellschaft zur akzeptanz bringen. Nicht alle, aber viel mehr als nur Nahrungserwerb.

Auch wird eine mehrstündige Fisch- Fotosession nicht von uns gut geheissen.
Dennoch sollte das Erinnerungsfoto nicht verurteilt werden. Ob nun 5 oder 3 oder 2 Minuten...
Die Jungs in den Printmedien sind mittlerweile so professionell, da dauert ein Foto keine 5 Minuten. Und im Ausland gemachte Fotos....
(Vergessen wird oft, auch andere Länder haben ein strenges Tierschutzgesetz. Auch die Niederlande. Nur viele Dinge sind klarer und verständlicher geregelt. Wird man erwischt ist es oftmals teurer als bei uns.)
Mancher Angler ist noch mit dem Abhaken beschäftigt da schwimmt deren Fisch längst wieder im Wasser.

Du solltest mal einigen Profianglern auf die Finger schauen...dann kommst Du auch von Deinen 5 Minuten runter.

Sicherlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen, sind aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Nachhaltiger Tierschutz fängt damit an, dass man bei praktizierter Tierquälerei nicht wegsieht, wie es unter uns Anglern leider häufiger geschieht



Angeln ist zuerst mal per se (auch rechtlich) Tierquälerei.

Angeln ist NIEMALS Tierschutz - es werden IMMER (ausser bei kompletten Nichtfängern) Tiere beeinträchtigt..

Es kann Natur-, Arten- Biotopschutz mit reinspielen - aber Angeln ist NIE Tierschutz.

Trotzdem erlaubt bzw. straffrei ist Angeln nur (wie ALLE anderen Formen der Tierquälerei), wenn man dazu einen sinnvollen Grund hat laut TSG (§ 17, 2) hat.

Bis dato ist anerkannt nur Verwertung/Hege, weil noch nie jemand in Verfahren weitere Gründe eingebracht hat..

Und das ist nach wie vor das Problem für die Mehrzahl der Angler, die selektiv entnehmen wollen.

Lösung ist einfach:
Ein einziger weiterer Grund, der nicht wie Verwertung/Hege das Töten impliziert, erlaubt dann auch das zurücksetzen..


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ah, also kein Gesetz sondern vom Bewirtschafter so festgelegt?
> Für Dänemark ist mir dieses Gesetz nämlich nicht bekannt.
> 
> Du willst also spezifische Gewässerregelungen nun als Argument in eine Diskussion über Gesetze und Verordnungen einbringen?
> Dein ernst?



Skandinavien besteht nicht nur aus Dänemark. Wenn Regelungen flächendeckend sind, sind es nicht einzelne Bewirtschafter. Somit sind es keine "spezifischen Gewässerregelungen", sondern spiegeln eine Weitsicht und Nachhaltigkeit wider, die in unserem "Industrieland" LEIDER in der Form nicht verbreitet ist. 

Und eines ist sicher: Je mehr die angelnde Zunft (meinetwegen auch unter der Führung gut funktionierender Verbände, die wir ja scheinbar nicht haben) sich genau solche Aspekte wie Tierschutz und Nachhaltigkeit auf ihre Fahnen schreiben würde, desto weniger Einschnitte durch für uns nachteilige Gesetze müssten wir schlucken.

Ist es Zufall, dass über die Hochglanzfoto-Fraktion und die Paylakes mit Großfischbesatz (nur zum C&R) fast ausschließlich negativ berichtet wird? Ist es Zufall, dass die angelnde Zunft in vielen Regionen Norddeutschlands einen guten Ruf genießt und die Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit positiv ist, weil hier Laichhabitate für Salmoniden geschaffen werden, weil Flüsse und Bäche renaturiert werden, weil heimische Fischarten wieder angesiedelt werden?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Echt schade, dass sich für Viele scheinbar Angeln und nachhaltiger Tierschutz widersprechen.
> Wenn von kati schon immer der Vergleich mit anderen Ländern angeführt wird: In vielen Ländern, die C&R praktizieren, ist das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten. Leider aber keine Praxis, die in der deutschen Hochglanzfoto-Szene flächendeckend Unterstützung finden könnte...



Wozu Flächendeckend Widerhakenfrei fischen,wenn in D lt.Dr.Spahn eh nur für Pfanne und Truhe gefischt werden darf?[emoji6]

Das div.Gewässerordnungen barbless Haken oder "angedrückt"vorschreiben und auch weiss Gott nicht wenige Angler auf freiw.Basis ihre KuKö Haken ab-und umrüsten, zeigt doch nur wie weit da tumbes dt. Obrigkeitsgezülze und Praxis auseinander driften.

Der Aufschrei dürfte wohl bei Spahn Jüngern am lautesten sein.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lösung ist einfach:
> Ein einziger weiterer Grund, der nicht wie Verwertung/Hege das Töten impliziert, erlaubt dann auch das zurücksetzen..



Was schwebt dir da so vor?
Evtl. Sollten wir da mal ne Sammlung von Grunden zusammentragen, ich finds nämlich echt schwierig einen weiteren Grund dafür zu finden, warum ich Fische, der für andere plausibel ist und nicht impliziert, dass ich mich beim Tiere "quälen erhole oder dran Spaß hab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Thread durchlesen, habe ich wie andere zigmal ausgeführt.
Sonst maulen wieder manche Helden wegen copy and paste ;-))


Naja, seis drum:


Deep Down schrieb:


> Um sich aus dem derzeitigen Dilemma heraus zu manövrieren bedarf es einer intensiven Lobbyarbeit, um die derzeitig vorherrschenden Auffassung abzuändern.
> Weshalb man das machen sollte und warum das Erfolg haben könnte? Weil der Zeitgeist einem ständigen Wandel unterworfen ist und damit beeinflussbar ist. Das gilt dann auch für die Politik, Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung.
> 
> Als Einzelner steht man da auf verlorenem Boden. Selbst wenn mancher hoffen mag, das seine Ausarbeitung im Internet gefunden werden könnte. Das ist vllt eine Beruhigung des eigenen Gewissens, um dann sagen zu können: "Ich habe davor immer schon gewarnt !"
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November
> 
> *I have a Dream...........*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das sind alles allg. Gründe für die Angelei, aber warum fische ich als Einzelperson. 
Evtl mein Post nochmal lesen, hab was zugefügt


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Skandinavien besteht nicht nur aus Dänemark. Wenn Regelungen flächendeckend sind, sind es nicht einzelne Bewirtschafter. Somit sind es keine "spezifischen Gewässerregelungen", sondern spiegeln eine Weitsicht und Nachhaltigkeit wider, die in unserem "Industrieland" LEIDER in der Form nicht verbreitet ist.
> 
> Und eines ist sicher: Je mehr die angelnde Zunft (meinetwegen auch unter der Führung gut funktionierender Verbände, die wir ja scheinbar nicht haben) sich genau solche Aspekte wie Tierschutz und Nachhaltigkeit auf ihre Fahnen schreiben würde, desto weniger Einschnitte durch für uns nachteilige Gesetze müssten wir schlucken.
> 
> Ist es Zufall, dass über die Hochglanzfoto-Fraktion und die Paylakes mit Großfischbesatz (nur zum C&R) fast ausschließlich negativ berichtet wird? Ist es Zufall, dass die angelnde Zunft in vielen Regionen Norddeutschlands einen guten Ruf genießt und die Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit positiv ist, weil hier Laichhabitate für Salmoniden geschaffen werden, weil Flüsse und Bäche renaturiert werden, weil heimische Fischarten wieder angesiedelt werden?



Skandinavien ist aber auch Dänemark und dort gibt es keine gesetzliche Regelung für den Haken ohne Widerhaken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Das sind alles allg. Gründe für die Angelei, aber warum fische ich als Einzelperson.
> Evtl mein Post nochmal lesen, hab was zugefügt


Diese allgemeinen Gründe reichen ja, um Angeln allgemein (wie in England) dann auch hier zumindest sanktionsfrei zu stellen nach TSG, verurteilt werden kann  dann nur noch wegen Fischereigesetzen.

Nen sinnvollen Grund musst Du ja nicht als Einzelperson nachweisen!

Da muss Dir der Staatsanwalt nachweisen, dass Du keinen sinnvollen Grund hattest oder z. B. aus Rohheit einem einzelnen Fisch wiederholt oder länger andauernd ERHEBLICHE Leiden und Schmerzen zugefügt hast..

Darum gehts in dem Beschluss (Thema hier) ja auch um den Bewirtschafter (was auch jede Genossenschaft, Verein etc. treffen kann) , von dem verlangt wird, seine Gewässerordnung und Aufsicht so zu gestalten, dass diese Drecksangler nicht die armen Fische quälen, ohne sie dafür gleich zu  töten..


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Das sind alles allg. Gründe für die Angelei, aber warum fische ich als Einzelperson.
> Evtl mein Post nochmal lesen, hab was zugefügt



Bestandsschutz sollte ein plausibler Grund auch für die Nichtangler sein. Denke sowieso, dass es mittelfristig Entnahmefenster geben wird. Und diese halte ich auch für ökologisch sinnvoll und nachhaltig.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Was schwebt dir da so vor?
> Evtl. Sollten wir da mal ne Sammlung von Grunden zusammentragen, ich finds nämlich echt schwierig einen weiteren Grund dafür zu finden, warum ich Fische, der für andere plausibel ist und nicht impliziert, dass ich mich beim Tiere "quälen erhole oder dran Spaß hab.



Einige Gründe hat Dr. Möhlenkamp vom LFV Westfalen u. Lippe vorgetragen um ein angelverbot in NRW zu verhindern.

Warum sollte man auf einen Pferderücken sitzen und ein Pferd reiten um daran Spass zu haben?


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bestandsschutz sollte ein plausibler Grund auch für die Nichtangler sein. Denke sowieso, dass es Mittelfristig Entnahmefenster geben wird. Und diese halte ich auch für ökologisch sinnvoll und nachhaltig.


Naja bestandsschutz is ein Grund zum releasen, was nicht nötig wäre, würde ich nicht angeln. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese allgemeinen Gründe reichen ja, um Angeln allgemein (wie in England) dann auch hier zumindest sanktionsfrei zu stellen nach TSG, verurteilt werden kann  dann nur noch wegen Fischereigesetzen.
> 
> Nen sinnvollen Grund musst Du ja nicht als Einzelperson nachweisen, da muss Dir der Staatsanwalt nachweisen, dass Du keinen sinnvollen Grund hattest.


Mir geht's dabei nun weniger um ein gerichtliches Verfahren o.ä, sondern darum wie ich die Angelei für mich persönlich begründe, wenn ich zb am Wasser von ner verbeilaufenden Petra gefragt werde.


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bestandsschutz sollte ein plausibler Grund auch für die Nichtangler sein. Denke sowieso, dass es mittelfristig Entnahmefenster geben wird. Und diese halte ich auch für ökologisch sinnvoll und nachhaltig.



Der Angler soll Bestände schützen und Wasserkraftwerke etc. dürfen diese vernichten?
Berufsfischer dürfen Fische fangen ohne diese anschliessend zu betäuben etc.?

Mit welchem Recht diese Ungleichbehandlung?


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Naja bestandsschutz is ein Grund zum releasen, was nicht nötig wäre, würde ich nicht angeln.
> 
> Mir geht's dabei nun weniger um ein gerichtliches Verfahren o.ä, sondern darum wie ich die Angelei für mich persönlich begründe, wenn ich zb am Wasser von ner verbeilaufenden Petra gefragt werde.



1. die Mädels und Jungs würde ich nen tritt in den Arsch geben und dann die Polizei rufen.
ich bin nicht Hans und Kunz eine Rechenschaft schuldig.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Naja bestandsschutz is ein Grund zum releasen, was nicht nötig wäre, würde ich nicht angeln.
> 
> Mir geht's dabei nun weniger um ein gerichtliches Verfahren o.ä, sondern darum wie ich die Angelei für mich persönlich begründe, wenn ich zb am Wasser von ner verbeilaufenden Petra gefragt werde.




Nein, das stimmt nicht. Bestandsschutz ist je nach Situation ein Grund zum Releasen oder eben zum Entnehmen, damit die entsprechende Artenpopulation reduziert wird, um den (schützenswerten) Laichfischen bessere Bedingungen zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Bestandsschutz ist je nach Situation ein Grund zum Releasen oder eben zum Entnehmen, damit die entsprechende Artenpopulation reduziert wird, um den (schützenswerten) Laichfischen bessere Bedingungen zu ermöglichen.


Wobei wir wieder bei der Hege wären


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> sondern darum wie ich die Angelei für mich persönlich begründe, wenn ich zb am Wasser von ner verbeilaufenden Petra gefragt werde.


Wieso mit spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern reden?
Hoffnungslos, die wollen ja jede Nutzung von Tieren (inkl. Wolle, Leder, Honig etc.) verboten haben und damit das Angeln insgesamt weg.

Und hat auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun..


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Natur regelt dies von alleine. Mehrfach bewiesen.


Bei unseren Gewässern geht es um Nutzung.
Nicht um einen ausgeglichenen naturlichen Fischbestand oder was auch immer erzählt wird.

Ressource Fisch als Nahrungsmittel.

Dafür gibt es nämlich in unserem Staat eine "Bewirtschaftungspflicht" für Gewässer.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Angler soll Bestände schützen und Wasserkraftwerke etc. dürfen diese vernichten?
> Berufsfischer dürfen Fische fangen ohne diese anschliessend zu betäuben etc.?
> 
> Mit welchem Recht diese Ungleichbehandlung?



Das eine Thema hat ja mit dem anderen Thema nichts zu tun. Dass für den Wirtschaftszweig "Berufsfischer" andere Gesetze gelten, ist leider schon immer so. Traurig, aber leider wohl nicht zu ändern. Man muss diese Industrie ja nicht unterstützen, indem man bzgl. Fischkonsum autark lebt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hat was mit dem Beschluss zu tun?
Thema hier?
Eben............

Diese allgemeinen Gründe reichen ja, um Angeln allgemein (wie in England) dann auch hier zumindest sanktionsfrei zu stellen nach TSG, verurteilt werden kann dann nur noch wegen Fischereigesetzen.

Nen sinnvollen Grund musst Du ja nicht als Einzelperson nachweisen!

Da muss Dir der Staatsanwalt nachweisen, dass Du keinen sinnvollen Grund hattest oder z. B. aus Rohheit einem einzelnen Fisch wiederholt oder länger andauernd ERHEBLICHE Leiden und Schmerzen zugefügt hast..

Darum gehts in dem Beschluss (Thema hier) ja auch um den Bewirtschafter (was auch jede Genossenschaft, Verein etc. treffen kann) , von dem verlangt wird, seine Gewässerordnung und Aufsicht so zu gestalten, dass diese Drecksangler nicht die armen Fische quälen, ohne sie dafür gleich zu töten..


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso mit spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern reden?
> Hoffnungslos, die wollen ja jede Nutzung von Tieren (inkl. Wolle, Leder, Honig etc.) verboten haben und damit das Angeln insgesamt weg.
> 
> 
> Und hat auch nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun..


Die würd ich selbstverständlich auch zum Teufel jagen, sollte nur verdeutlichen auf welche "Art" von Gründen für das Angeln ich hinaus will. 
Und zwar, wie ich "mich, als angelnde Person" rechtfertigen kann, und nicht die ganze Angelei.

Aber wie du sagt, hat nix mitn Thema hier zu tun.


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Moin

Was viele nicht wissen,damals sollte auch der Pferdesport und das ein oder andere Tierhobby schon dran glauben.

Nur da ging damals so die Post ab, das Reiter Jäger.....usw. sich mit allen Mitteln gewehrt haben.

Die Anglerverbände wollten wohl kurz kämpfen...wurden aber untergraben/unterwandert vorgeführt im TV verarscht...etc.

Zu neuen Gesetzen,wie ich schon im Jahr 2010 sagte,die Kleintierhaltung/Haustierhaltung von Gänsen Enten...etc.soll in langsamen Schritten stk.für stk. verschärft werden.

Die Schlachtverordnung wird stk.für stk.....usw.

Und die Lebensmittelsicherung/Krankheiten etc.

Das alles wird in der Zukunft mehr und mehr auf uns zu kommen.

Und die Menschen die daran arbeiten das dieses alles so kommt,sind selten Jäger Angler und co.

#h


----------



## NedRise (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hi,

es ist doch eher so, das zur Profit Maximierung ständig und überall die Natur bzw. die (Nutz)Tiere hintenanstehen,ebenfalls Menschen nicht zu vergessen, dort könnte jeder Verbraucher durch sein Konsumverhalten eingreifen.

Doch das wäre für den einzelnen zu anstrengend, also gibt es Pseudoveranstaltungen wie das Tierschutzgesetz, das von einigen Parteien plus anhängender Klientel, betrieben wird. Bzw. wird das latent schlechte Gewissen der Leute dafür genutzt deren Ideologien zu unterstützen, z.B. für Antiangler Kampagnen, Antijäger Kampagne etc. 

Es ist nämlich einfacher eine Unterschrift unter eine Petiton zu setzen als sein Konsumverhalten zu verändern, und wirklich was zu bewegen.

Deshalb kann man mit Tierschutz etc. immer punkten. Tut nicht weh und man hat ein gutes Gefühl.

Das ganze habe ich sehr vereinfacht aufgeschrieben, denn das läuft etwas subtiler und komplexer ab.

Und jetzt mal zum Thema, egal wie man zu diesem Fall und der Anlage steht, der Betreiber hat das gleiche gemacht wie alle anderen Tiernutzer, Tier dazu verwendet Geld zu verdienen. 

Er ist aber kein Industrieller und bedient nur die Bedürfnisse einer Minderheit, deswegen lässt sich an ihm gut ein Exempel statuieren. 

Die Publicity stimmt, ein böser "Tierqueller" ist in seine Schranken gewiesen und alles sind glücklich.

Und weil immer behauptet wird das, nur als Beispiel C&R, in der Bevölkerung keine Akteptanz findet. Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Lobby und Interessenvertretung und hier versagt unser Verband auf ganzer Linie, weil dieser nicht mal versucht die Akteptanz für den "Angelsport" bzw. ein postives Image zu erzeugen.

Obwohl es so viele positive Dinge zu vermarkten gibt, Jugendangeln, Umwelttage, Naturerlebnis immer gern gesehen etc pp. 

Wenn das aber nicht möglich ist, wäre ich dafür als Angelfischer das Harpunieren und Bowfishing zu erlauben, Beifänge und Releasen ausgeschlossen;-)Angelruten verboten, viel zu ungenau.

Gruß.

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und bei der immer wieder ins Spiel gebrachten Hege dran denken, dass der einzelne Angler weder die Fähigkeiten noch die Berechtigung hat, Entscheidungen bez. der Hege zu treffen - darf nur der Bewirtschafter, der Angler hat umzusetzen (so funktioniert ja das bayrische Abknüppelgebot, das mit einem solchen Beschluss wie hier natürlich dann auch bundesweit kommen kann)...



			
				NedRise schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt mal zum Thema, egal wie man zu diesem Fall und der Anlage steht, der Betreiber hat das gleiche gemacht wie alle anderen Tiernutzer, Tier dazu verwendet Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> Er ist aber kein Industrieller und bedient nur die Bedürfnisse einer Minderheit, deswegen lässt sich an ihm gut ein Exempel statuieren.
> 
> Die Publicity stimmt, ein böser "Tierqueller" ist in seine Schranken gewiesen und alles sind glücklich.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Beim Tierschutz bzw. bei den meisten Tierschutz/rechtsorganisationen geht es in erster Linie um wirtschaftl. finanzielle Interessen.
Es lässt sich sehr gut damit Geld verdienen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> In vielen Ländern, die C&R praktizieren, ist das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten. Leider aber keine Praxis, die in der deutschen Hochglanzfoto-Szene flächendeckend Unterstützung finden könnte...



Haken ohne Widerhaken ist fast immer damit verbunden, Fische möglichst wenig verletzt zurück zu setzen. Insbesondere dann, wenn C&R vorgeschrieben ist. 
Das hat nichts mit Tierschutz zu tun, sondern soll vor Verlusten schützen.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht. Bestandsschutz ist je nach Situation ein Grund zum Releasen oder eben zum Entnehmen, damit die entsprechende Artenpopulation reduziert wird, um den (schützenswerten) Laichfischen bessere Bedingungen zu ermöglichen.



Au Weia, wo hast Du das denn her ? Aus den Fingern oder der Phantasie? Releasen als Bestandsschutz kommt nur für Arten in Frage, die zum Zeitpunkt des Fanges oder auch ganzjährig geschützt sind, oder die das erforderliche Mindestmaß nicht erreichen. 

Eine Entnahmepflicht aus Gründen des Bestandsschutzes kenne ich halbwegs fundiert nur aus reinen und kleinen Salmonidengewässern, wo Hecht und Döbel kurzgehalten werden sollen. Ansonsten und selbst da ist das meist völlig wirkungslos. 

Der wirkungsvollste Bestandsschutz ist jedoch, jegliche Bewirtschaftung incl. der Fischerei zu verbieten. Leute mit Deinem Gedankengut, [edit by Admin] ebnen den Weg dahin.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und bei der immer wieder ins Spiel gebrachten Hege dran denken, dass der einzelne Angler weder die Fähigkeiten noch die Berechtigung hat, Entscheidungen bez. der Hege zu treffen - darf nur der Bewirtschafter, der Angler hat umzusetzen (so funktioniert ja das bayrische Abknüppelgebot, das mit einem solchen Beschluss wie hier natürlich dann auch bundesweit kommen kann)...



In einer funktionierenden Demokratie funktioniert das sehr wohl. Der mündige Angler kann schon eine Menge bewegen, wenn er es denn möchte. In Bayern mag das ja anders sein...;+


----------



## NedRise (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Kleiner Nachtrag, Petitionen dürfen niemals das eigene Recht auf billige Güter einschränken, sobald die Freizeitaktivität von Fremden betroffen sind und das gute Gewissen sich einstellt einen Teil zu einer besseren Welt beigetragen zu haben, paßts.


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Entnahmepflicht aus Gründen des Bestandsschutzes kenne ich halbwegs fundiert nur aus reinen und kleinen Salmonidengewässern, wo Hecht und Döbel kurzgehalten werden sollen. Ansonsten und selbst da ist das meist völlig wirkungslos.
> 
> .



Da kann ich auch nichts für, wenn du nicht mehr Beispiele kennst. Zur Hilfe noch zwei Beispiele: In Norddeutschland muss der Wels flächendeckend ohne Mindestmaß entnommen werden, um andere Fischarten zu schützen. Bei Verbuttung ist die Entnahme zwingend notwendig, um den Fortbestand der betroffenen Art zu sichern. 

PS: Diese sich immer wiederholenden Beleidigungen solltest du besser unterlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hat was mit dem Thema, den Beschluss zu tun?
Wenn hier das OT nicht aufhört, gibts demnäxt auch noch Punkte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Da kann ich auch nichts für, wenn du nicht mehr Beispiele kennst. Zur Hilfe noch zwei Beispiele: In Norddeutschland muss der Wels flächendeckend ohne Mindestmaß entnommen werden, um andere Fischarten zu schützen. Bei Verbuttung ist die Entnahme zwingend notwendig, um den Fortbestand der betroffenen Art zu sichern.
> 
> PS: Diese sich immer wiederholenden Beleidigungen solltest du besser unterlassen.




Beleidigung? Da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden. 
Mit "knapper Ressource" meinte ich, dass Du offensichtlich nicht sehr tief mit der Materie vertraut bist und/oder aus einer sehr einseitigen Sichtweise argumentierst. Tut mir Leid wenn Du das falsch aufgefasst hast.

Das zu verdeutlichen zeigen auch Deine beiden Hilfen.

Einen Bestand in einem auch nur mittelgroßen Gewässer mit der Angel regulieren zu wollen ist, wie ein Gewächshaus mit einem Toaster zu beheizen. Sinnlos. Verbuttung wiederum schadet keinem Bestand, es ist ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden, weil die Fisch klein bleiben.

Und nichts von beidem hat mit dem Thema, bzw. mit Tierschutz zu tun.

Hier geht es darum, dass die Verfügung gegen den Paylake gleichbedeutend ist mit einer Verfügung gegen die selektive Entnahme und gleichsam mit einem totalen Angelverbot. Nämlich dann, wenn die Fische in einem Gewässer so stark belastet sind, dass sie als Lebensmittel nicht mehr in den Verkehr gebracht werden dürfen und sogar der eigene Verzehr verboten wird.

Um auf Augenhöhe diskutieren zu können würde ich mir wünschen, dass Du und andere Paylake-Verdammer, die Sichtweise und/oder die Fachkompetenz erweitern und die in dieser Verfügung steckende Gefahr für die gesamte Angelfischerei erkennen könntet. 

Dann wäre auch klar, dass hier keine Lanze für irgendeinen doofen Paylake gebrochen wird, sondern für die Freiheit auch in Zukunft entscheiden zu können, welchen Fisch man mitnimmt und welchen man wieder zurücksetzt.


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Double2004 schrieb:


> . In Norddeutschland muss der Wels flächendeckend ohne Mindestmaß entnommen werden, um andere Fischarten zu schützen.


 

Kurz OT:
Mir ist kein Gesetz etc.bekannt das dieses so irgendwo geschrieben steht.

Sonst hätte ich das auf meinem Schreibtisch gehabt.

Es wird *empfohlen* diese alle zu entnehmen (was völliger blödsinn ist) aber eine neues Gesetz alle Welse zu entnehmen,gibt es hier in NDS nicht.

Wenn doch bitte ich um Quellenangaben.

#h


----------



## Double2004 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



gründler schrieb:


> Kurz OT:
> Mir ist kein Gesetz etc.bekannt das dieses so irgendwo geschrieben steht.
> 
> Sonst hätte ich das auf meinem Schreibtisch gehabt.
> ...




Kurze OT-Antwort: Kein Problem. Hier z.B:

AUFHEBUNG DES MINDESTMASSES FÜR DEN WELS
Fang untermaßiger Welse an Hase und Ems

Auf Antrag des LFV erteilt der Fischereikundliche Dienst des Landes Niedersachsen gem. § 6 der Binnenfischereiordnung die widerrufliche Genehmigung zum Fang von Welsen, die das gesetzliche Mindestmaß (gern. § 3 Binnenfischereiordnung) noch nicht erreicht haben.

Die Genehmigung wird zur nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung durch Angelvereine an der Hase und an der Ems für folgende Gewässer erteilt:

- Hase: - von Osnabrück bis in die Einmündung in die Ems in Meppen 
- Ems: - von Rheine bis Papenburg

Die Genehmigung gilt für die Zeit vom 01.12.2014 bis 30.11.2017 

Sämtliche gefangenen Welse müssen dem Gewässer entnommen, verwertet und für die Dokumentation in die Fangmeldung eingetragen werden.

Ein Umsetzen in andere Gewässer ist nicht erlaubt!

Quelle: http://fv-loeningen.de/news/2015/aufhebung-des-mindestmaes-fuer-den-wels/index.html  #h


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

|clown::#2:
|jump:

Also....da hat eine Behörde das Mindestmaß für einige Gewässerabschnitte für Welse aufgehoben.
Dies schliesst aber keine Entnahmepflicht für diese ein.

Der Kommentar unter diesem Erlass ist eine persönliche Meinung des Angelvereins. Aber keine rechtsverbindliche Vorschrift.

http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuelles/einzelansicht/?tx_ttnews[tt_news]=27&cHash=4f0e994fc2d087f91e882a16d7522485


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

An sich ist der Beschluss unter Berücksichtigung der momentanen Rechtslage richtig.Der springende Punkt wird wohl sein,Fische fangen zu lassen und mit der Absicht des kommerziellen Nutzens wieder in sein Element zu lassen,was eben nicht mit dem TSG einhergeht.

Empfinde ich auch als absolut richtig.Man sollte nicht alles durch gehen lassen,nicht alles ist gleich Öko,nur weil man eine gewisse Moral vertritt.

Das Aufführen von Beispielen anderer Nationen,unserer Nachbarländer,mit dem Hinblick nur auf die Vorteile verschweigt auch gern mal die Nachteile.Hat was von Rosinen raus picken.

Wie war das mit Aalangeln in Holland?


----------



## ernie1973 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Klingt nicht so unvernünftig, was DIESER Verband so schreibt und auch wenig anglerfeindlich - bezieht sich aber nur auf das, was *vor* der Entscheidung in Münster durch´s OVG vom VG schon vorlag:

http://dsav.eu/urteil-zum-verbot-des-trophaeenfischen-in-angelparks/

Und einmal aktuell *DAS*, worum es hier eigentlich gerade geht (oder gehen sollte!?):

(im VOLLTEXT!)

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/ovg_nrw/j2015/20_B_209_15_Beschluss_20150703.html

...so - jetzt muss ich erstmal lesen...


Ernie

Prügelt mich, aber bezogen auf den Großfisch-Zurücksetzpaylake kann ich´s nachvollziehen und es bewahrheitet sich genau das, wovor ich auch beim "normalen" C&R schon lange vorher gewarnt hatte (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html).

Wunschdenken hin oder her - "vernünftige Gründe" hin oder her - "Spaß an der Freud" *ALLEINE* reicht rechtlich heutzutage jedenfalls *nicht* mehr!

...auch wenn manche das nicht so sehen wollen, können, oder es für falsch halten - in der Realität jedenfalls ticken die Uhren anders....!

Wenn die Entscheidung nun eine Fernwirkung / Signalwirkung auch auf´s "normale" C&R außerhalb solcher Anlagen hat, dann war das absehbar & zu erwarten!

Ich freue mich *nicht* über diese Entscheidung - im Gegenteil - aber - es war nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sowas kommen mußte.

Wer weiterhin meint, nur für "Spass am Drill" etc. kämpfen zu wollen / zu müssen, der hat´s nun sicherlich schwerer!

ss

E.


----------



## NedRise (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hi,

ich habe mir das jetzt mal durchgelesen, die Begründung des Gerichts ist ein hartes Urteil gegen das C&R, und das eben nicht nur in Paylakes, mit der gleichen Begründung könnte man sehr schnell dem Karpfenangeln den Gar ausmachen.

Da applaudieren bestimmt einige, aber egal, langfristig wird es in Deutschland nur noch das Filetangeln geben. Alle anderen Spielarten nicht mehr.

Lest mal Absatz 13 der gerichtlichen Begründung, da sieht man das man mit billigen Ausreden nicht mehr wegkommt, wer große Fische nicht verwerten kann soll gefälligst nicht auf diese Angeln.

Ergo hat sich der Angler vor dem angeln Gedanken zu machen wie er den Fang verwerten kann, oder es sein lassen.

Ebenso unterstellt das Gericht den Fischen Leidensfähigkeit durch den Stress, wobei das Schmerzempfinden zu vernachlässigen wäre. Die Luft wird durch dieses Urteil wirklich dünner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Es ist noch schlimmer und öffnet damit einem Abknüppelgebot aller maßigen Fische grundsätzlich (wie jetzt schon in Duisburg etc.) Tür und Tor, wenn da geschrieben wird (vorletzter Absatz), dass das Töten der geangelten sehr großen Fische wegen dem damit verbunden (Anmerkung: und immer noch unbewiesenen) mit dem Angeln verbundene Leiden der Fische *allein durch die Ausrichtung auf die Verwendung zu Nahrungszwecken legitimiert werden würde.
*
Dass darüber hinaus ein Bewirtschafter (was in einem anderen Fall genauso ein Verein sein kann) für jeden nicht getöteten zur Verantwortung gezogen und zur Kasse gebeten wird, wird sicher in nicht zu langer Zeit zu Änderungen in vielen Gewässerordnungen auch von Vereinen führen müssen..

Hamse gut hingekriegt, der Dr. Spahn und Konsorten, mit ihrem Propagieren von nur Verwertung als Grund.........................


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Da applaudieren bestimmt einige, aber egal, langfristig wird es in Deutschland nur noch das Filetangeln geben. Alle anderen Spielarten nicht mehr.



Glaskugel?

Es wird doch nur danach gehandelt,was das Gesetz vorschreibt.Es gibt doch genügend Wege eine Änderung in Kraft treten zu lassen,dann muss man aber Aktiv werden,anstelle schwarz zu Malen und den Untergang des Angelns zu prognostizieren.

Karpfenangeln ist mit Sicherheit bis zu einem Gewissen grad nicht mehr mit einer Verwertung einhergehend,aber defakto wird man auch Dumm angemacht,wenn man auf die kleineren aus ist,für die Pfanne.

Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Gefahr,hier wird mehr draus gemacht als es der Fall ist.Bei uns interessiert jedenfalls niemanden,ob ich den Fisch mitnehme oder nicht.Ich muss es lediglich begründen können,was recht einfach mit den Worten:

Schmeckt mir nicht,zuviele Gräten,ist.


----------



## NedRise (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ja, und an alle die meinten das Urteil wäre nicht so tragisch, es ist noch heftiger als angenommen, und kann sehr weitreichende Konsequenzen haben.

Bravo.

@Fantastic, die Begründung des Gerichts überhaupt gelesen?

Ja, Glaskugel sowieso, nennt sich Murmel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Ja, und an alle die meinten das Urteil wäre nicht so tragisch, es ist noch heftiger als angenommen, und kann sehr weitreichende Konsequenzen haben.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> ...



Habe ich gelesen und dort wird auch schön beschrieben,das es um das Vorsätzliche fangen lassen und wieder reinsetzen geht.Eben als Attraktion und gezieltes Handeln.

Dies lässt genügend Spielraum zum Angler der auf den Pfannenfisch aus ist und den großen nicht Verwerten kann.Das wird dort nicht ausgeschlossen,vielmehr offen gelassen.Großer Unterschied,das eine ist vorsätzlich,das andere kann Zufall sein.

Was du hier erklären willst ist Schwarzmalerei.

Bravo.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

(vorletzter Absatz), dass das Töten der geangelten sehr großen Fische wegen dem damit verbunden (Anmerkung: und immer noch unbewiesenen) mit dem Angeln verbundene Leiden der Fische* allein durch die Ausrichtung auf die Verwendung zu Nahrungszwecken legitimiert werden würde.*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (vorletzter Absatz), dass das Töten der geangelten sehr großen Fische wegen dem damit verbunden (Anmerkung: und immer noch unbewiesenen) mit dem Angeln verbundene Leiden der Fische* allein durch die Ausrichtung auf die Verwendung zu Nahrungszwecken legitimiert werden würde.*



 im Fall des Zurücksetzens der Fische deren erneutes Herausangeln "vorprogrammiert" sei.

Was sich auf den Fakt,des praktizierten CR bezieht,was das Gericht auf Einspruch des Anlagenbesitzer nicht anerkennt.

Es geht also um die vorsätzliche Handlung an einer kommerziellen Anlage.Ein Unterschied.Hier steht nichts,rein gar nichts was ein zurücksetzen eines Fisches beim Angeln der meine Verwertungsmöglichkeiten bei weitem übertrifft,verbietet.


----------



## NedRise (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Irgendwann wird es keine zu großen Fische,Du musst dann in der Lage sein zu verwerten, oder eben nicht angeln.

Das einzige ist das es niemals genug Kontrolleure geben wird das zu überwachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird es keine zu großen Fische,Du musst dann in der Lage sein zu verwerten, oder eben nicht angeln.
> 
> Das einzige ist das es niemals genug Kontrolleure geben wird das zu überwachen.



So ein Quatsch.Die Fische und Rekorde stammen aus einer Zeit wo CR am Pranger stand und belächelt wurde.Es waren dort Fische da und sind es auch jetzt.

Ich hab einen schönen Bericht gefunden,wo es um das Thema Angeln und Intelligenz der Fische bezieht,das Projekt lief über 20 Jahre mit einem Interessanten Ergebnis.

Dieses wird dir überhaupt nicht gefallen,widerspricht aber Massiv deiner Theorie.Ich schau mal das ich das aufs Papier kriege und hier Online stelle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Direktes einstellen fremder Texte ist NICHT erlaubt - verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren.

Und das hat hier nichts im Thread um den Beschluss zu suchen.
Danke


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hier scheinen falsche Vorstellungen zu existieren, ich will objektive Argumente liefern:

Lajos:


> Und außerdem esse ich ganz gern ab und zu einen selbstgefangenen Fisch, weil der auch garantiert frischer ist, wie ein gekaufter und ich auch an Fische rankomme, die man selten kaufen kann.
> Und diese Einstellung haben außer mir noch etwa 90 % aller Angler.


Diese Quote entspricht nicht den aktuellen Umfragewerten von Arlinghaus et al. :

In [1] wurden einige Forschungsergebnisse populärwissenschaftlich dargestellt, es werden 5 Anglertypen diskriminiert;  der Angler als "Versorgertyp" stellt mit 13% eine Minderheit dar (!) Selbst der "Trophäenjäger" ist unter den Anglern mit 21% stärker vertreten.

Die größte Gruppe wird durch die "naturorientierten Angler" vertreten (27%) - für die ist das Fangen eines Fisches nebensächlich. 21% "Trophäenjäger" sind signifikant, man kann *nicht* von einer Randgruppe spechen.

Thomas:


> Verwertung wie Hege als sinnvoller Grund bedingt Töten der Fische, daher kommt der Dreck ja.


Vielleicht nur missverständlich geschrieben - aber als Hege wird eine Vielzahl von Maßnahmen verstanden, um den gewässertypischen Fischbestand zu fördern. D.h. Hege bedingt *nicht* generell das Töten der Fische, u.a. Hegemaßnahmen wie Mindestmaße oder Schonzeiten bedingen hingegen das Zurücksetzen von Fischen und sind somit ein legitimer Grund gemäß §1 TierSchG. Lese hierzu die Ausarbeitung von Prof. Dr. Kurt Schreckenbach [2].

Richtig ist, das der Angler in der Regel nicht befugt ist, Maßnahmen zur Hege selbst zu beschließen. Dennoch gab es bei uns in Berlin einen Fall des Zurücksetzens von Fischen, wobei der Beklagte wegen einem Hegeargument (Schonung der Laichfische) freigesprochen wurde. 
Der Beschluss dürfte nicht nur "Paylakes" betreffen, sondern generell alle Gewässer, an denen keine Hegepflicht besteht. Siehe auch das Gutachten zu Angelteichen [5] S. 9, auch Vereinsgewässer können betroffen sein.

--

Generell entspricht das aktuelle Urteil nicht der Meinung des größten Teils der Bevölkerung, laut der aktuellen Studie von Riepe (2014) [3] auf Seite 128 - Catch & Release wird von der Mehrheit akzeptiert (46%) - nur eine Minderheit (30%) verurteilt diese Praxis. Ebenso wird das Besetzen von fangreifen Fischen in ein kleines Gewässer und sofortiger Fang von der Mehrheit (50,7%) als völlig akzeptabel angesehen.

Es ist eine völlig falsche Strategie, sich von Catch&Release zu distanzieren, wenn der größte Teil der Bevölkerung wenig Probleme damit hat. 

--

Ich habe die Urteilsbegründung gelesen und dieses Urteil kann aus Sicht der Angler nur als skandalös betrachtet werden - denn "Catch&Release" wird pauschal nicht tierschutzkonform dargestellt. Kein Hinweis auf die Ausarbeitung von Jendrusch et al. [4], den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen bezügl. der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen oder dass ein Experte aus der Fischereiwissenschaft als Gutachter einbezogen wurde. 

Noch kurioser in der Urteilsbegründung ist das Vorschreiben einer Abhakreihenfolge - der Fisch muss betäubt/getötet werden bevor man den Haken lösen darf. 

Viele Grüße,
Torsten

[1] Arlinghaus, R. (2014). Angler sind wie Fußballfans. Rute und Rolle, 03/2014: 74-75.
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori...ationen/140227_kolumne_fussballfans_03.14.pdf

[2] Kurt Schreckenbach (, Aspekte der Hege und des Tierschutzes bei der Angelfischerei, Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V., 
http://www.fv-heilbronn.de/pdf/Hege und des Tierschutz bei der Angelfischerei_Kurt Schreckenbach.pdf

[3] Riepe, C., Arlinghaus, R. 2014. Einstellungen der Bevölkerung in Deutschland zum Tierschutz in der Angelfischerei. Berichte des IGB, Heft 27/2014.
http://www.igb-berlin.de/IGB-Publikationen/IGB_Bericht_27_2014.pdf

[4] JENDRUSCH,K., R.ARLINGHAUS. 2005. Catch & Release – eine juristische Untersuchung. Agrar- und Umweltrecht 35:48-51, http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf

[5] Fischereirechts- und tierschutzrechtskonformer Betrieb von Angelteichen in Schleswig-Holstein, Gutachten des Instituts für Binnenfischerei e.V. im Auftrag des                            Landesamts für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes Schleswig-Holstein  
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE...oads/Gutachten.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Ich habe die Urteilsbegründung gelesen und dieses Urteil kann aus Sicht der Angler nur als skandalös betrachtet werden - denn "Catch&Release" wird pauschal nicht tierschutzkonform dargestellt. Kein Hinweis auf die Ausarbeitung von Jendrusch et al. [4], den aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen bezügl. der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen oder dass ein Experte aus der Fischereiwissenschaft als Gutachter einbezogen wurde.
> 
> Noch kurioser in der Urteilsbegründung ist das Vorschreiben einer Abhakreihenfolge - der Fisch muss betäubt/getötet werden bevor man den Haken lösen darf.


Du hasts verstanden und damit auch das Versagen der Verbandler einmal mehr mitdokumentiert, weil auch die Angeln nur zur Verwertung/Hege dokumentierten.

Das von Dir angeführte in Berlin zurückgesetzte Zander, wo der Angler freigesprochen wurde (war ein Boardie, inkl. Hausdurchsuchung und Beschlagnahme vom Computer), war aber eben kein höheres Gericht wie hier das Oberverwaltungsgericht - dreimal darfste raten, was von nichtangelkundigen Richtern eher heran gezogen wird.

Es ging hier ja "nur" um das aufschieben der Anordnung bis zur abgeschlossenen Hauptverhandlung im Beschluss (die auch beinhaltet, dass der Bewirtschafter für jeden von einem Angler zurückgesetzten Fisch 2.000 Euro bezahlen soll).

Das könnte auch ein Verein sein, bei der Anlage konnten sie das nur einfacher nachweisen, daher hats die zuerst getroffen und das hat entgegen der Meinung eingier hier eben weder was mit kommerziell noch mit C+R an sich zu tun.

Sondern  damit, dass Angeln für die nur erlaubt ist, wenn nicht geschonte Fische auch getötet werden (hier auch Aspekt "Hege": Der Bewirtschafter hat im Einklang mit den Gesetzen zu schonen, der Angler aber willenlos abzuknüppeln was nicht geschont ist, das ist deren Hegebegriff, wie auch in Bayern)..

Klar ist abseits all dieser Theorismen einfach der unmissverständliche Satz im vorletzten Absatz:
mit dem Angeln verbundene Leiden der Fische allein durch die Ausrichtung auf die Verwendung zu Nahrungszwecken legitimiert werden würde.

Also sind wir wieder einmal - sorry für die Wiederholung - beim sinnvollen Grund laut  TSG, der das eigentliche Problem ist, weil nur Verwertung/Hege bisher durchgesetzt wurde.

Alles andere, was hier um C+R, Kommerz etc., vorgebracht wird, hat damit NIX zu tun - das ist nur der Einzelfall, der hier in einer kommerziellen Anlage einfacher nachgewiesen werden konnte und deswegen auch angezeigt wurde - wird aber jeden Verein genauso treffen, der nun nicht dafür sorgt, seine Gewässerordnungen entsprechend anzupassen.

Wenn nix passiert, ist das in 5 Jahren durch........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hasts verstanden und damit auch das Versagen der Verbandler einmal mehr mitdokumentiert.



Ich dachte,es sei nicht bewiesen ob Fische Leiden oder nicht,der Punkt kann doch dann nicht allen ernstes nun für eine Argumentation herhalten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das Gericht (OVG, kein einfaches Amtsgericht) stellt das aber nun erstmals so explizit  fest, auch wenns nicht bewiesen ist - das ist ja der Skandal und das Gefährliche!!!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Gericht (OVG, kein einfaches Amtsgericht) stellt das aber nun erstmals so explizit  fest, auch wenns nicht bewiesen ist - das ist ja der Skandal und das Gefährliche!!!



Stimmt,das habe ich für mich so nicht festgestellt.Danke für den Hinweis,in diesem Sinne ist es natürlich etwas kurios,besser gesagt eine Fakt auf wackligen Füßen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

eine etwas späte Antwort, aber ich bin gerade erst heimgekommen.
Zu den 90 %, die habe ich aus der entsprechenden Forumsumfrage hier, wonach  eben so rund 90% der Angler von häufig bis gelegentlich Fisch(e)
mitnehmen. Ich selbst  nehme eben ab und zu auch einen Fisch mit, deswegen ist meine Hauptintention noch lange nicht ausschließlich das Beutemachen, auch wenn ich sage , dass ich nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht zum Angeln gehe. Das sind zwei Paar Stiefel. Am Angeln schätze ich mehr als nur den Fangerfolg, jedoch gehört dazu für mich eben auch die selektive Entnahme.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Deine selektive Entnahme (im Sinne, dass Du das als Angler selektiv entscheidest, das hat der Bewirtschafter zu regeln und Du zu befolgen und ansonsten jeden Fisch zu knüppeln) wird eben mit diesem Beschluss als Anfang bald Geschichte sein.

Und lies mal alle Abstimmungen bei uns (und vergleiche quer), zudem ist klar, dass das Stimmungsbilder und keine repräsentativen Umfragen sind.

Z. B., warum man angeln geht, der Hauptgrund:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248101
Knapp über 6% weil sie gerne Fisch essen...........


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo Thomas9904,

bei mir ist aber nicht der HAUPTGRUND für das Angeln weil ich gerne Fisch esse, sondern ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt.
Zu repräsentativen Umfrage und die eventuell darauf resultierenden wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen; nun da ich mit offenen Augen und Ohren durch das Leben gehe, kann ich aus jahrzehntelanger Erfahrung sagen, dass wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen genauso oft falsch wie richtig sind. Das mag zwar manchen Wissenschaftler nicht passen ist aber so. Beispiele dazu gibt es zu hauf. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Hier scheinen falsche Vorstellungen zu existieren, ich will objektive Argumente liefern:
> 
> Lajos:
> Diese Quote entspricht nicht den aktuellen Umfragewerten von Arlinghaus et al. :
> ...




Sehr schön aufgearbeitet. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Stimmt, das Danke hat ich auch vergessen:
DANKE!!!!!


----------



## gründler (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> |clown::#2:
> |jump:
> 
> Also....da hat eine Behörde das Mindestmaß für einige Gewässerabschnitte für Welse aufgehoben.
> Dies schliesst aber keine Entnahmepflicht für diese ein.


 

Nochmal kurz OT:

Weil ein Vorstand der Meinung wahr/ist die Waller machen alles platt.Habe vorhin kurz recha. und tele.

Die tage haben wir ne Sitzung mit paar leuten vom Land Bund.... da werd ich das nochmal nachfragen wer wo wie dahinter steckt.



#h


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/ovg_nrw/j2015/20_B_209_15_Beschluss_20150703.html



Also nochmals, das ist noch keine Entscheidung in der Hauptsache, sondern ein Beschluß im einstweiligen Rechtsschutz.
Dabei geht es darum, dass der Betreiber gegen die Ordnungsverfügung der Behörde beim zuständigen Verwaltungsgericht der I. Instanz Klage eingereicht hat. Die Klage hat aber keine aufschiebende Wirkung, da die sofortige Vollziehung der Verfügung durch die Behörde angeordnet worden ist. Die Herstellung der wiederaufschiebenden Wirkung hat der Betreiber neben der Klage beantragt. Diese hat das VG mit Beschluss abgelehnt. Auf seine Beschwerde gegen den Beschluß hat das VG dem nicht abgeholfen und somit gelangt die Beschwerde zum Oberverwaltungsgericht. 
Und genau diese Entscheidung über die Beschwerde findet sich im obigen Link.
Die Entscheidung des OVG nimmt dabei grds nicht die Entscheidung in der Hauptsache an sich vorweg, sondern es geht um die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wie die Sache nach dem derzeitigen Sach- und Rechtsstand ausgehen könnte. 
In diesem Beschwerdeverfahren werden grds. auch keine Beweisaufnahmen vorgenommen, sondern nach den derzeitigen Vorträgen eine Prognose getroffen.

Daraus folgt aber, dass in der Hauptsache noch "Luft" für Vortrag und Beweismittel ist. Insoweit kann also auch der Punkt, ob die Fische durch Stress und die "Behandlung" Leiden erfahren gutachterlich überprüft werden.

Interessant ist zu dem, dass es allgemeine Ausführungen des Gerichtes überhaupt zum Angeln gibt und auch spezielle bezogen auf das Angeln bzw C&R in solchen Anlagen.

Meiner Auffassung nach ermöglicht das Gericht dem Betreiber auch weiterhin Vortrag zur Rechtfertigung des Angelns. Hier dann aber konkret bezogen auf die Verfahrensweise an seiner Anlage.
Hier ist die Tür also allgemein zur Rechtfertigung des Zurücksetzens nicht zugeschlagen worden.
Der Anlagenbetreiber wird hier aber seine Probleme haben, nachvollziehbare Gründe vorzutragen. Sein bisheriger Vortrag scheint hierzu bisher daher auch höchst ungenügend zu sein.

Interessant ist auch der Punkt zur "Bestimmtheit" der Verfügung. Es muß nämlich verständlich sein, was die Behörde von einem fordert.
An diesem Punkt musste sich der Betreiber natürlich in seinem Verhalten entscheiden, damit er seine Anlage weiter betreiben kann.
Insoweit hält ihm das Gericht dann aber auch vor, dass er ja Massnahmen daraufhin zur Abwendung ergriffen hat und ihm somit klar war, was die Behörde von ihm gefordert wird. 
Andererseits reichen die von ihm getroffenen Massnahmen aber noch nicht aus, um die Ordnungsverfügung gegenstandslos zu machen. Das könnte nun ja weider ein Einfalstor für die Argumentation der Unbestimmtheit sein. Das Gericht führt allerdings aus, was als Massnahmen von ihm verlangt wird.

Alles höchst interessant!

Interessant ist aber auch, wie sich eigener Vortrag an mehreren Stellen gegen einen wenden kann, mithin man seine eigene Position schwächt und damit die Verfügung schon fast selbst in ihrer Notwendigkeit begründet.

Also, wie gesagt, das ist in der Hauptsache noch Argumentation möglich.
Daher sind solche Entscheidungen im einstweiligen Rechtsschutz oft hilfreich, da man seine eigenen Schwächen erkennt aber auch die Einfallstore in der Phalanx der Gegenseite!

Aus juristischer Sicht kann  einem da gerade echt einer abgehen! Herrlich!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> .....
> Daraus folgt aber, dass in der Hauptsache noch "Luft" für Vortrag und Beweismittel ist. Insoweit kann also auch der Punkt, ob die Fische durch Stress und die "Behandlung" Leiden erfahren gutachterlich überprüft werden.
> 
> Interessant ist zu dem, dass es allgemeine Ausführungen des Gerichtes überhaupt zum Angeln gibt und auch spezielle bezogen auf das Angeln bzw C&R in solchen Anlagen.
> ...



So, jetzt mal ne Einschätzung für uns alle allgemein!

Der Betreiber wird aus meiner Sicht schwerlich Gründe zur Rechtfertigung des C&R an seiner Anlage liefern können.
Daraus wird folgen, dass im Urteil in der Hauptsache das Verwerten als (alleinige) Rechtfertigung erwähnt wird. Ich stelle mir das so vor. Der Kläger konnte keine weiteren Gründe benennen, die anstatt des anerkannten Grundes des Verwertens des Fanges ein Zurücksetzten gefangener Fische rechtfertigen würde.
Folglich wird das Urteil in diesem Sinne auch zur Rechtfertigung des Angelns verwendet werden. Und als alleiniger Grund des Angelns ansich, ist das Verwerten des Fanges die Rechtfertigung! BINGO!
Da sich das auf das TierSchG bezieht, hat das nicht nur Auswirkungen auf die Rechtslage im betroffenen Bundesland, sondern wird bundesweite Bedeutung und damit für uns alle bekommen.

Soweit ich von "Luft" in der Argumentation sprach, ist damit nicht verbunden, dass ich im konkreten Fall daher damit letztlich tatsächliche Erfolgsaussichten verbinde.

Und noch ein Punkt zum Stress und Leiden! Sollte dazu tatsächlich ein Gutachten eingeholt werden, wird der wissenschaftliche Stand aktualisiert. Wie der nachher aussieht?
Offenes Rennen! 
Aber im Rahmen des Gutachtens wird das gesamte Prozedere des Fanges und dessen Behandlung Gegenstand der Begutachtung sein. Und das kann ebenfalls Folgen für uns alle haben, wenn z.B. dabei rauskommt, dass das Fotografieren grds. ein "Leiden" darstellt oder dies verlängert! 

Dieses Verfahren hat danach im Ergebnis für uns alle grundsätzliche Bedeutung, da bei dessen weiterer Fortführung bisher schwammige Punkte rechtsverbindlich geklärt werden könnten. Aus der Erfahrung wird dies beim Thema Angeln eher zu weiteren Einschränkungen als zu einer größeren Freiheit führen. Denkt Euch Euren Teil.

Um weiteren Schaden zu verhindern, sollte der Kläger gut überlegen, inwieweit er es darauf ankommen lässt oder eben nicht.
Er ist anwaltlich beraten!


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@Deep Down
Nicht dass ich deinen orgiastischen Spass bremsen möchte, aber mir ist so gar nicht zum jubeln bei der ganzen Geschichte.

Fragen von einem Nichtjuristen:

- du siehst ebenfalls die Gefahr, dass ein endgültiger Beschluss im bisherigen Sinne auf das allgemeine Angeln überschwappt?

- scheint dir der Betreiber gut beraten zu sein, wenn die Sache bisher so läuft?

- kann man dagegen etwas machen, dass _"es allgemeine Ausführungen des Gerichtes überhaupt zum Angeln gibt und  auch spezielle bezogen auf das Angeln bzw C&R in solchen Anlagen"_; es ist doch zu befürchten, dass Juristen sich ein Urteil zu etwas anmaßen, von dem sie null Checkung haben _(nicht, dass man das nicht kennen würde)
_
- sollte sich z.B. ein Verband als 'Fachkundige Institution' _(Thomas, gaaanz ruhig...)_ von sich aus anbieten, bzw. geht so etwas überhaupt?

- ginge Letzteres auch 'allgemein' oder 'neutral', also nicht direkt als Unterstützer des Betreibers _(würde ja keine Sau machen)_, damit _"in der Hauptsache noch Argumentation" _pro allg. Angeln möglich ist

- was wäre aus deiner Sicht zu tun, wie schätzt du die Sache ein?

- gibt es gegen den endgültigen Beschluss, wenn er denn da ist, weitere Revisionsmöglichkeiten?

-Upps, Postings haben sich überschnitten-


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ich finde es ja schön und beizeiten auch hilfreich, wenn kompetent juristische feinheiten durchdekliniert werden. leider kenn ich davon fast nix und halte mich dann auch raus. kompetenz erkenne ich eben an.

ABER, ich seh mich nicht als tumb und schon gar nicht frei von ethischen überlegungen.

ich will hier mal den begriff "Farmwild" einwerfen.
da gabs ja auch ewig erbittere diskussionen.
so eine wildkoppel sehe ich durchaus vergleichbar mit teichanlagen, tiere werden vorgehalten um entnommen zu werden.
in der koppel durch schuss, im teich durch haken.
jegliche wohlfeile schmerzdiskussion, geschenkt, weil im grunde spekulativ.

beim farmwild mag durchaus ein knallgeiler jäger seine lust befriedigen - aber das tier ist tot. finde ich entsprechend auch korrekt an teichanlagen. den dicksten fisch fangen und seinen abgang mit dem abgang des fisches verbinden (bääh).
da bin ich ganz sicher, dass der betreiber ganz schnell ärger mit den angelkollegen kriegt, wenn die für einen stör mal eben 2000 ocken löhnen sollen...

seien wir doch nicht so blöde, uns vor solche karren in den dreck  zu spannen. 
bis auf haken usw. hat so eine teichanlage mit angeln soviel gemein wie prostitution mit einer tollen partnerschaft.

dem restclub der nichtangelnden monsanto-doktorin was aufs maul zu geben, jederzeit, aber doch nicht mit dumpfer solidarität zu solchen "zuhältern".

meine grundsätzlich ansicht zur zukunft des angelns bei uns hab ich ja schon geschrieben. das thema hier hängt die davf-geschichte imo an den falschen haken


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Begreifts endlich:
Es geht NICHT um die Anlage.

Das ist die nur deswegen, weil sie da die einfacher erwischen und das beweisen konnten.

Es geht um den (gerade noch) zulässigen Grund zum Angeln allgemein an ALLEN Gewässern, was mit einer solchen Entscheidung BUNDESWEITE Relevanz hat, da TSG NICHT (wie Fischereirecht) Landes- sondern Bundesrecht ist. 
Was in einem allgemeinen Abknüppelgebot nicht geschützter Fische mit Vorschriften für Betreiber, wie das umzusetzen ist, enden wird...

Ihr werdet schon sehen, wie schnell sich nach dem Hauptsachenurteil Gewässerordnungen werden ändern müssen..

Zumal die Fischereiverwaltungsbeamten bundesweit (googelt mal Dr. Geldhäuser) eh schon mehrheitlich auf dem Trip sind........


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@Jose
Der Betreiber geht den Allermeisten hier doch am Arsxh vorbei.
Das


Deep Down schrieb:


> Folglich wird das Urteil in diesem Sinne auch zur Rechtfertigung des Angelns verwendet werden.


ist doch das eigentliche Problem!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@Kati
Das Meiste hab ich oben beantwortet. 
Klar kann jeder dem Betreiber seine Hilfe anbieten.

@all
Aus dem einstweiligen Rechtsschutzverfahren ist doch auch schon erkennbar, dass es Bedeutung über das Betreiben einer kommerziellen Anlage hinaus zur Rechtfertigung des Angelns und zulässigen Umgang mit dem Fisch (TierSchG) enthalten wird. 
Im Falle eines Urteiles wird dies daher seine bundesweite Beachtung finden!


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Sind manche Vereinstümpel im Grunde nicht sehr ähnlich gestrickt wie diese Paylakes?


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

ist jetzt unter uns keine frage des begreifens, thomas, die weiterungen sind mir schon klar. die dafv wirds aber richten, wenn auch nur hin...

also nochmal fürs kirchenportal: wehret den versuchen, angeln bis zur selbstaufgabe einzuschränken.

kein dissens!

aber bloß weil "der feind" all das nutzen wird, werd ich trotzdem meine eigene/differenzierte sicht keinem wie auch immer gearteten "höheren ziel" opfern.

bin ja froh, dass sowas im AB möglich ist. in anderen foren..., ach, kenn wir ja

justmy2cent


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> aber bloß weil "der feind" all das nutzen wird, werd ich trotzdem meine eigene/differenzierte sicht keinem wie auch immer gearteten "höheren ziel" opfern.


Kein Problem, aber in dem Thread hier um den Beschluss sowohl irrelevant wie offtopic.


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

au, du säckl!
OT ok, "irrelevant" tut weh...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

;-)))))))
Des heisst "seggl".......

Aber hier gehts nun mal nicht um Privatansichten zu Anlagen/C+R, sondern um juristisches aus dem Beschluss und die Folgen.


----------



## Jose (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

wie's heißt ist mich egal, hauptsache mann hat. du hascht. (no weed :m)

(magst gerne alles als OT löschen #6)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Begreifts endlich:
> Es geht NICHT um die Anlage.



Das ist Deine Meinung und andere haben offensichtlich eine andere. Schreien hilft da nicht. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um den (gerade noch) zulässigen Grund zum Angeln allgemein an ALLEN Gewässern, was mit einer solchen Entscheidung BUNDESWEITE Relevanz hat, da TSG NICHT (wie Fischereirecht) Landes- sondern Bundesrecht ist.



Völlig unabhängig davon, wie man zum Trophäenangeln steht, das Urteil ist nicht verwunderlich, die Begründung nicht neu und die Rechtslage / die Rechtsprechung in Deutschland seit langem bekannt. Reines Spass- und Trophäenangeln ist und war eben nicht erlaubt. Insofern bestand auch vorher der Zwang zur Begründung, warum man einen Fisch zurücksetzt ('esse ich nicht', 'aus der Hand geglitten'...). Und auch hier: Verbände, Gesetzgeber ... hin oder her: es gibt kein gesellschaftliches Pro für das Angeln ohne eine individuelle, grundsätzlich vorhandene Entnahmeabsicht. Und ich, wie viele andere auch, halten es auch für illusorisch, sich an dieser Stelle verkämpfen zu wollen. Es macht keinen Sinn, da es dem Zeitgeist schlicht nicht erklärbar ist, warum man einem Fisch unnötig eine Verletzung zufügt. Und auf diesen individuellen Grund kommt es nunmal an. Insofern lässt eine Zuspitzung des Konflikts nur Nachteile erwarten, im Sinne einer selbsterfüllenden Prophezeiung. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was in einem allgemeinen Abknüppelgebot nicht geschützter Fische mit Vorschriften für Betreiber, wie das umzusetzen ist, enden wird...



Das mag sogar sein. Liegt aber eher an der Anglerpraxis einiger weniger, die sich zunehmend von vernünftigen Gründen entfernt und deswegen Verbote geradezu heraufbeschwört. Insofern ist weniger die Verteidigung als die Verurteilung solcher Auswüchse vonnöten, damit alles bleibt wie es ist.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> es gibt kein gesellschaftliches Pro für das Angeln ohne eine individuelle, grundsätzlich vorhandene Entnahmeabsicht.



Und ich bin der Meinung, 90% der Gesellschaft interessiert das nicht die Bohne!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Es ist einfach nur ein weiterer Grund nötig, der nicht wie bei der Verwertung das abknüppeln impliziert.......

Und dafür brauchts Lobbyarbeit und keinen Abknüppelspahn..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur ein weiterer Grund nötig, der nicht wie bei der Verwertung das abknüppeln impliziert.......



Nein, nicht einfach. Weil Klagen wg. Verstößen gegen den Tierschutz immer im Einzelfall erfolgen werden. Und damit die individuellen Gründe des verklagten Anglers / Betreibers ... erwogen werden. Da hilft es Dir dann wenig, zu sagen Du empfändest Erholung beim Fische piercen (tut denen ja überwiegend nix) oder Du hättest nur deswegen geangelt, um die örtliche Wirtschaft zu stärken... Das ist einfach Quatsch. Solange der Tierschutz herangezogen werden kann, solange werden nur Entnahme und Hege eine Rolle in der Güterabwägung spielen... D.h. Du kämpfst nicht für oder gegen spezifische Angelbestimmungen, sondern für oder gegen eine grundlegende Norm bzgl. des Behandelns von Tieren. Das ist einfach aussichtslos.

Wo sollen denn Deine Gründe eine rechtliche Verankerung finden, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Was Thomas vorschwebt ist klar und auch nachvollziehbar- aber dafür müßte das Tierschutzgesetz geändert werden.

Ihm schwebt vor, dass es mehr (rechtlich anerkannte!) "vernünftige Gründe" für´s Angeln gibt, als nur die Verwertung und die Hege.

Verstehe ich - macht auch Sinn - ist aber meiner persönlichen Ansicht nach nur Wunschdenken!

Zumindest für Angler wird sich das TSG nicht zum "Guten" ändern - ob mit miesen Verbänden - mit guten Verbänden oder auch ganz ohne.

Klar waren die Verbände in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht nur keine Hilfe, sondern völlig kontraproduktiv - aber, zu meinen in der heutigen gesellschaftlichen Lage das TSG zum "Spaß an der Freud" - Angeln etc. ändern zu können, ist und bleibt Wunschdenken - schöne Idee - aber realistisch betrachtet wird das nix!

Was wir Angler als "vernünftigen Grund" ZUM ANGELN für uns heutzutage noch beanspruchen können, dass habe ich mal grob umrissen ( http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ) - und daran hat sich noch nicht viel geändert!

Wer also meint, von vornerein ohne jeglichen anerkannten "vernünftigen Grund" losziehen zu müssen und der Welt davon noch groß und breit berichtet, der wird es schwer haben in Zukunft.

Auch nicht neu!

Habe ich vorher schon GENAU so vor gewarnt - und nur weil ein OVG Euch das jetzt nochmal schwarz auf weiß gegeben hat, ist das nix Neues!

Auch wenn der Beschluss sich erstmal "nur" konkret gegen den Betreiber eines kommerziellen Großfisch-Zurücksetz-Paylakes richtet, so zeigt die Begründung doch deutlich, wie der Sachstand in diesem Zweig der Justiz gerade *IST* (ohne Wunschdenken & Angel-Utopia, wo jeder nur zum Spaß straffrei angeln kann!).

Die Auswirkungen auch auf´s "normale C&R" außerhalb solcher Anlagen kann ich noch nicht abschätzen - aber wenn Strafgerichte genauso "ticken", wie hier das OVG, dann könnte es wirklich bald enger werden, für vorsätzliche Releaser, denen man ihren Vorsatz auch nachweisen kann!

Wie man zumindest strafrechtliche Probleme umgehen *KANN*, habe ich auch schonmal angedeutet --> überlegt Euch einfach einen anerkannten (keinen utopischen) Grund für Eure Art und Weise zu angeln - seid clever bei dem, was ihr so preisgebt von Eurer Angelei in Schrift, Bild und Video & hantiert nicht zu lange mit gefangenen Fischen rum, wenn ihr zurücksetzt! (--> ausführlicher hier: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ).

Basta!



Ernie


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ernie: großartiger und meines Erachtens juristisch fundierter Artikel, danke!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was Thomas vorschwebt ist klar und auch nachvollziehbar- aber dafür müßte das Tierschutzgesetz geändert werden.



Genau mein Punkt bzw. meine Frage an Thomas:



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wo sollen denn Deine Gründe eine rechtliche Verankerung finden, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Warum muss  das TSG geändert werden?

Wo ist Hege und Verwertung im Tierschutzgesetz verankert?
Eben - auch nirgends..

Nur bereits von Gerichten anerkannt weil als sinnvoller Grund eingeführt bei Prozessen..

Und genau so geht das mit weiteren Gründen, die man auch so in die Rechtsprechung einbringen müsste - dazu brauchts keine Änderung im TSG.

Aufgabe für fähige Verbände und wirklich gute Juristen, die Ahnung von sowas haben und wissen, wie man das vor Gericht auch durchbringen kann..


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Gesetze regeln eigentlich nie den Einzelfall, sondern sind bewusst abstrakt gehalten, damit sie eine Vielzahl von Fällen umfassen können. 
Ihre Auslegung ist daher auch nicht etwa starr oder für alle Zeit in Beton gemeisselt, sondern dem gesellschaftlichen Anschauungswandel unterworfen. 
Dies gilt gerade auch für das Tierschutzgesetz.
Auch ihre Aufhebung und Abänderung ist möglich. Dies bedingt sich ebenfalls oft durch Änderungen innerhalb der Gesellschaft.
Wer das verkennt, hat wirklich keine Kenntnisse über die Gesetzgebung und den gesellschaftlichen Wandel. 
Jeder politische Wechsel lebt uns dies in Gestalt von Aufhebungen, Änderungen und dem Erlass neuer Gesetzen vor.
Und auch die Rechtsprechung ist wandelbar. Selbst der Bundesgerichtshof ändert seine Rechtsauffassungen, was teilweise sogar schon von Senate zu Senat unterschiedlich sein kann.    

Hier geht es auch nicht um den Bestand des Tierschutzgesetzes an sich oder der Konkretisierung einzelner Normen durch den Gesetzgeber, sondern um den Aussageinhalt einer Norm. Dieser ist erstmals abstarkt und damit der Auslegung und Anwendung unter Berücksichtigung eines Wandlung der Auffassungen zugänglich.
Das Tierschutzgesetz muß dafür also eigentlich gar nicht geändert werden.

Wer aber immer gleich Gegebenenheiten als unumstößlich oder unabänderlich annimmt, führt sicher auch sonst ein beanstandungsfreies und möglicherweise von jeder Illusion und Vision befreites Leben. Und nun darf man sich überlegen, wer den ersten stein wirft!
Tatsächlich sind diese Änderungen auf einem legalen Wege herbeizuführen, wozu auch die Lobbyarbeit zählt, die unmittelbar auf die Willensbildung der Gesellschaft und damit den "Zeitgeist" abstellt. 

Abzulehnen ist jedenfalls jeglicher Aufruf Gesetze, wenn auch in aller Stille und Heimlichkeit zu brechen und Verhaltenstipps gibt auch noch entgegen der Rechtslage zu handeln.
Eine solche Einstellung darf man sicherlich nicht noch begrüßen, sondern dies ist entschieden abzulehnen.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Auslegung des OVG NRW kennen wir ja nun....!

...das da keine "wirklich guten Juristen" sitzen glaube ich nicht!



...oder kann ein "wirklich guter Jurist" nur der sein, der gewisse MEINUNGEN teilt, was möglich - aber GANZ sicher nicht zwingend ist...??? *g*

Inwieweit und ob überhaupt sich Strafgerichte dieser Auslegung des TSG hinsichtlich des "vernünftigen Grundes" bei der Hobby-Angelei anschliessen, bleibt abzuwarten.

Klar spricht das TierSchG nur vom "vernünftigen Grund" - der Rest ist Auslegung.

Zu rechnen ist aber damit, dass sich zumindest ( Fischerei-) Behörden an der Entscheidung des OVG´s und dessen Auslegung orientieren werden.

Klar ist nach wie vor, dass zumindest in NRW bis dato niemand Angler kriminalisieren möchte, die zumindest einen anerkannten "vernünftigen Grund" für ihre Angelei beanspruchen können und dann doch mal bei fehlender Verwertungsabsicht im Einzellfall einen Fisch zurücksetzen müssen, da sie für den konkreten Fisch dann doch keine Verwertungsabsicht haben (Sonderregelungen bleiben dabei außen vor, wie z.B. festgeschriebene Entnahmegebote jenseits der Hege - welche man ebenfalls mal rechtlich überprüfen lassen könnte als Betroffener z.B. im Duisburger Hafen).

Anerkannte Gründe sind aktuell zweifelsfrei Verwertung und Hege. (der Rest ist Wunschdenken bzw. eine Wunschauslegung, auf die man sicherlich hinarbeiten KANN, die aber aktuell einfach kein Entscheider auf staatlicher Seite zugrundelegt).

Wer nun von vornerein keinen (anerkannten) "vernünftigen Grund" für sich als Hobby-Angler in Anspruch nehmen kann, oder will, der lebt halt´ nicht ungefährlich!

Es gilt auch scharf zu trennen, ob wir vom "vernünftigen Grund" für´s Angeln an sich sprechen, oder vom "vernünftigen Grund" für die straffreie Tötung eines Fisches, als Hobby-Angler!

Zur Zeit sehe ich klare Tendenzen dazu, den "vernünftigen Grund" rechtlich quasi vorverlagert schon für´s Angeln an sich zu verlangen (schon vor dem Fang & der Entnahme!) - das ist zugegeben ziemlich ENG ausgelegt, aber es bleibt dabei, dass derjenige, der *MIT* Verwertungsvorsatz angeln geht nix zu befürchten hat.

Das paßt vielen sicher nicht - aber dazu habe ich mich ja schon lang und breit ausgelassen!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Abzulehnen ist jedenfalls jeglicher Aufruf Gesetze, wenn auch in aller Stille und Heimlichkeit zu brechen und Verhaltenstipps gibt auch noch entgegen der Rechtslage zu handeln.
> Eine solche Einstellung darf man sicherlich nicht noch begrüßen, sondern dies ist entschieden abzulehnen.




?...wer tut so was?

Mein Tipp lautet:

Könnt ihr keinen (anerkannten) "vernünftigen Grund" für Euer Angeln bei euch selbst finden, dann überlegt Euch gut, ob ihr Euch in Gefahr begebt.

Mich tangiert´s persönlich wenig, da ich stets mit Entnahme- und Verwertungsabsicht zum Angeln gehe - aber - bei wem das von vorneherein nicht der Fall ist & wer dies der Welt auch noch groß und breit mitteilt, der landet u.U. mal vor einem Richter - oder bekommt Probleme.

Ich weiß auch, wie schnell ich wo fahren darf und bekomme hin und wieder "Knöllchen" - ist nix anderes & ich bin sicher kein Gutmensch, der immer alles "richtig" macht - aber das ist das Risiko, wenn man Regeln bricht UND erwischt wird.

Dann zahlt man den Preis!

Die "Regeln" beim Angeln sind bekannt - die aktuelle Auslegung größtenteils auch.

Freiheiten haben wir Hobby-Angler durchaus noch - die Freiheit "nur zum Spaß" Fische zu fangen existiert zumindest nicht mehr gefahrlos in der heutigen Zeit in unserem Lande.

Nicht mehr - nicht weniger!


Ernie


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mal an ernie oder deep gefragt.


Seit einigen Wochen fordern einige unserer "Vertreter" das Deutsche Verbandsangelfischer sich im Ausland an Deutsches recht halten sollen/zu haben etc.

Wie sieht es aus wenn ich als Deutscher im Ausland gegen Deutsche Anglergesetze verstosse???

Im Tv zeigten sie neulich ne Zollkontrolle in Holland,es ging um Drogen,da wurde ein Deutscher erwischt,der Beamte sagte ihm das er sich als Deutscher Staatsbürger an Deutsche Gesetze zu halten habe.Und es sogar Verboten ist in NL/Ausland als Deutscher Drogen zu konsumieren weil er sich an Deutsches Recht usw.zu halten hat.

Wie sieht das beim Angeln aus kann ich belangt werden??

Und wie und warum kommen unsere "Vertreter" darauf dieses mehr und mehr nach aussen zu tragen?

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ist hier komplett Offtopic - kannst gerne dazu nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Danke.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Na gut dann anders,sollte dieser beschluss gültig sein und ich fahre nach DK an einen paylake wo zb.Störe zurück müssen....ich mich daran halte usw.was kann mir drohen???

Ich finde das nicht unbedingt Ot. wenn das so stimmen sollte was da unsere obereb seit tagen nach aussen Posaunen,kann ich ja dann nicht mal mehr im Ausland usw.weil ich als Deutscher ja diesen hier umstrittenen beschluss habe.


----------



## Sharpo (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und was passiert wenn man sich im Ausland an deutsche Gesetze hält und dabei gegen einheimische Gesetze verstösst?  

Für mich ganz klar, ich habe mich an die Gesetze des Landes zu halten in dem ich mich aufhalte.
Und nichts anderes.
Begehe ich "Tierquälerei" in den Niederlanden betrifft dies ausschliesslich die Niederlande.
Die Niederlande können dann gerne ein Auslieferungsantrag an Deutschland stellen.
Wenn ich in den Niederlanden zu schnell fahre, bekomme ich auch keine Punkte in Flensburg.
Ausschliessliches niederländisches Problem.

Zum Angeln aus Spass und Freude:

Pferdesport betreiben aus Spass ist erlaubt?
Der Spassfaktor ist im TSG doch nicht ausgeschlossen.

Ein Reiter mit ~80Kg Körpergewicht setzt sich auf ein Pferd und treibt dies über Stock und Stein.

Wieviel Stress erfahren eigentlich Pferde beim grossen Reitturnier in Aachen?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gesetze regeln eigentlich nie den Einzelfall, sondern sind bewusst abstrakt gehalten, damit sie eine Vielzahl von Fällen umfassen können.
> Ihre Auslegung ist daher auch nicht etwa starr oder für alle Zeit in Beton gemeisselt, sondern dem gesellschaftlichen Anschauungswandel unterworfen.



Alles richtig und in ähnlicher Weise bereits festgestellt. Eine konkrete Anwendung wird das Tierschutzgesetz aber immer im Einzelfall finden - nämlich, wenn jemand wieder wegen vermeintlicher Zuwiderhandlung verklagt wird. Und genau hier möchte ich den findigen Juristen sehen, der bei gegebenen gesetzlichen Grundlagen, einen anderen vernünftigen Grund für C&R jenseits des Verwertungswillens, der Hege und, nicht vergessen, der wissenschaftlichen Forschung auf juristischen Wege und im Einzelfall durchsetzt. Bitte, die Manege ist frei ... tut Euch keinen Zwang an, wenn Ihr Euch so sicher seid, dass dies möglich ist. 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dies gilt gerade auch für das Tierschutzgesetz. Auch ihre Aufhebung und Abänderung ist möglich. Dies bedingt sich ebenfalls oft durch Änderungen innerhalb der Gesellschaft. Wer das verkennt, hat wirklich keine Kenntnisse über die Gesetzgebung und den gesellschaftlichen Wandel.



Du scheinst möglich und wahrscheinlich zu verwechseln. Möglich ist alles, wahrscheinlich im gegebenen Kontext so gut wie nichts. 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hier geht es auch nicht um den Bestand des Tierschutzgesetzes an sich oder der Konkretisierung einzelner Normen durch den Gesetzgeber, sondern um den Aussageinhalt einer Norm. Dieser ist erstmals abstarkt und damit der Auslegung und Anwendung unter Berücksichtigung eines Wandlung der Auffassungen zugänglich.
> Das Tierschutzgesetz muß dafür also eigentlich gar nicht geändert werden.
> 
> Wer aber immer gleich Gegebenenheiten als unumstößlich oder unabänderlich annimmt, führt sicher auch sonst ein beanstandungsfreies und möglicherweise von jeder Illusion und Vision befreites Leben. Und nun darf man sich überlegen, wer den ersten stein wirft!
> Tatsächlich sind diese Änderungen auf einem legalen Wege herbeizuführen, wozu auch die Lobbyarbeit zählt, die unmittelbar auf die Willensbildung der Gesellschaft und damit den "Zeitgeist" abstellt.



Alles Theorie und Wunschdenken. Selbst wenn ein Aufschrei durch Anglerdeutschland gehen würde (was er nicht tut). Die Begründungen, dass Fische auch aus Gründen der eigenen Erholung verletzt werden dürfen oder weil man damit beim örtlichen Bootsverleih Arbeitsplätze sichert, werden mit Sicherheit nicht die Rechtssprechung ändern. Also bleibt die Willensbildung der Gesellschaft, die Änderung des "Zeitgeistes". Wie schrieb ein Vorposter so schön: 90 Prozent der Gesellschaft interessieren sich für die Frage nicht. Das ändert dann wohl auch den Zeitgeist nicht. Wenn man diese 90% nun politisieren, sprich zu einem Bekenntnis zum für oder wider bewegen wollte, dann könnt Ihr Euch sicher sein, dass dabei nicht mehrheitlich für rauskommen wird. Weil: die Begründung, aus reinem Spaß ein Lebewesen objektiv zu schädigen und seinen Tod dabei in Kauf zu nehmen, wird zu schwach sein, selbst für manch angelfreundliche Zeitgenossen. Was sage ich, selbst für viele angelnde Zeitgenossen.   



Deep Down schrieb:


> Abzulehnen ist jedenfalls jeglicher Aufruf Gesetze, wenn auch in aller Stille und Heimlichkeit zu brechen und Verhaltenstipps gibt auch noch entgegen der Rechtslage zu handeln. Eine solche Einstellung darf man sicherlich nicht noch begrüßen, sondern dies ist entschieden abzulehnen.



Ja. Und? Deswegen verkämpfen wir uns an dem Ziel, die Geschichte neu aufzurollen, die Frage der Gründe juristisch oder auf gesetzgeberischem Wege konkretisieren zu lassen, in wohlweislicher Kenntnis dessen, dass der Schuss vermutlich nach hinten losgeht. Träum weiter, Angelsyriza.


----------



## schuessel (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Schließt alle Zoos!
befreit alle haushamster, hausmeerschweinchen und haushasen!
Auch hausschildkröten, hausvögel und hausschlangen!
Nicht zu vergessen Katzen und Hunde.
Verhaftet alle Kammerjäger!!!!
Beendet die einleitung von Hormonen und Sonnencreme in unsere Gewässer
Das ist doch alles totaler quark.
Die Gesellschaft akzeptiert "tierquälerei"  und schlimmeres ständig undüberall. es kommt eben nur drauf an wie man s präsentiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da sieht man, wer täglich mit der Justiz zu tun hat, gut zusammen gefasst.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Gesetze regeln eigentlich nie den Einzelfall, sondern sind bewusst abstrakt gehalten, damit sie eine Vielzahl von Fällen umfassen können.
> Ihre Auslegung ist daher auch nicht etwa starr oder für alle Zeit in Beton gemeisselt, sondern dem gesellschaftlichen Anschauungswandel unterworfen.
> Dies gilt gerade auch für das Tierschutzgesetz.
> Auch ihre Aufhebung und Abänderung ist möglich. Dies bedingt sich ebenfalls oft durch Änderungen innerhalb der Gesellschaft.
> ...


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ja - keine Frage - und die Auslegung des unbestimmten Rechtsbegriffs "vernünftiger Grund" hat das OVG in diesem Beschluss jetzt mal ein wenig konkretisiert.

Das war vorher offener auslegbar in NRW und noch mit mehr Interpretationsspielraum ausgestattet - durch diese Art und Weise, wie in der Anlage geangelt wurde haben wir uns als Angler nun diese durch´s Gericht erfolgte Konkretisierung des "vernünftigen Grundes" schwarz auf weiß in NRW (erstmal) "eingefangen", die zumindest für Fischerei- und Verwaltungsbehörden in NRW nun gewissermaßen "quasi-verbindlich" sein dürfte.--->Glückwunsch!

Die Entscheidung könnte sogar im Kommentar zum TierSchG landen, sofern den Kommentierenden dies erheblich genug erscheint - da würde dann in Zweifelsfragen ein Praktiker nachschlagen, wenn er Fragen hat.

Damit wurde zunächst der Kreis der möglichen anerkannten Gründe für´s Angeln etwas mehr eingeengt, aber das wurde ja bereits breit ausgeführt.

Sicherlich ist hier in dem Beschluss nix "in Stein gemeißelt" worden und für alle Ewigkeit gültig - aber so einige Aussagen zum "Spaßangeln" sind hier vorliegend erstmals von einem OVG schriftlich niedergeschrieben worden, was so deutlich zuvor nur mal von VGs oder Amtsgerichten kam, deren Entscheidungen nicht diese Auswirkung z.B. auf die Verwaltung haben, wie eine solche eines OVGs.

Trophäenangeln auf Großfische im Paylake mit Zurücksetzpflicht ist demnach jedenfalls kein rechtlich anerkannter "vernünftiger Grund".

Inwieweit dieser Beschluss und die ihm zu Grunde liegende Auslegung des "vernünftigen Grundes" nun übertragbar auf´s Angeln auch außerhalb solcher Anlagen und auf´s TierSchG auch als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts Anwendung finden wird, *DAS* bleibt abzuwarten.  

"Leichter" und ungefährlicher wird durch den Beschluss jedenfalls erstmal nix in Sachen "reines Spaßangeln" - insbesondere in NRW, aber u.U. auch darüber hinaus!?



Ernie


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da die Strafvorschrift des § 17 TSchG explizit den "vernünftigen Grund" als Voraussetzung der Strafbarkeit benennt, wird dessen Inhalt durch die dazu ergangene Rechtsprechung, einschliesslich der Heranziehung der Entscheidungen der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit, ausgefüllt.
Bisher ist auch nicht erkennbar, weshalb hier zwischen einer verwaltungsrechtlichen und strafrechtlichen Auslegung des Merkmales "vernünftiger Grund" unterscheiden werden sollte. Dies zumal das VG und das OVG diesen im bisherigen Sinne auslegten, wie er auch Gegenstand in Strafverfahren war.   
Und jeder, der mit der Bearbeitung einer solchen Angelegenheit befasst ist und das sind in Strafsachen dann auch die entsprechenden Dezernate der Staatsanwaltschaften wird in solchen Fällen nach dem "Inhalt" des "vernünftigen Grundes" recherchieren.
Heutzutage bedient man sich dabei nicht mehr nur der Kommentare oder der Suche in Schlagwortkatalogen in der hauseigenen Bibliotheke, sondern insbesondere der online Recherche in den juristischen Fallsammlungsportalen, so dass eine Entscheidung leicht auffindbar ist. 
In der vorliegenden Sachen wird dabei nicht nur der Leitsatz interessant, sondern man liest dann auch die Entscheidung im Volltext nach, um die Entscheidung des Gerichtes nachzuvollziehen und dies für die eigene Bearbeitung zu nutzen. 
Und wenn dort dann unter "vernünftigen Grund" ausschliesslich nur die Verwertung angeführt wird, dann ist dies hinsichtlich jeglicher weiteren Argumentation höchst unzuträglich. Schlimmstenfalls setzt sich das Gericht dann noch in seiner Entscheidung mit dem bisher offenbar lediglich höchst unkonkreten weiteren Vortrag des Klägers hierzu auseinander mit dem Ergebnis, dass nur die Verwertung anerkannt ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Da die Strafvorschrift des § 17 TSchG explizit den "vernünftigen Grund" als Voraussetzung der Strafbarkeit benennt, wird dessen Inhalt durch die dazu ergangene Rechtsprechung, einschliesslich der Heranziehung der Entscheidungen der Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit, ausgefüllt.
> Bisher ist auch nicht erkennbar, weshalb hier zwischen einer verwaltungsrechtlichen und strafrechtlichen Auslegung des Merkmales "vernünftiger Grund" unterscheiden werden sollte. Dies zumal das VG und das OVG diesen im bisherigen Sinne auslegten, wie er auch Gegenstand in Strafverfahren war.
> Und jeder, der mit der Bearbeitung einer solchen Angelegenheit befasst ist und das sind in Strafsachen dann auch die entsprechenden Dezernate der Staatsanwaltschaften wird in solchen Fällen nach dem "Inhalt" des "vernünftigen Grundes" recherchieren.
> Heutzutage bedient man sich dabei nicht mehr nur der Kommentare oder der Suche in Schlagwortkatalogen in der hauseigenen Bibliotheke, sondern insbesondere der online Recherche in den juristischen Fallsammlungsportalen, so dass eine Entscheidung leicht auffindbar ist.
> ...




Jo - aber im Strafverfahren gilt *anders als im* verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren "in dubio pro reo".

Verstöße gegen § 17 TierSchG, als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts, landen vorm Strafrichter (oder erstmal nur bei der StA, für die auch "in dubio" gilt) - oder es ergeht ein Strafbefehl, den man ja *nicht* annehmen MUSS.

Da es mit guter Argumentation auch von Jendrusch und Arlinghaus zumindest Zweifel am Schmerzempfinden und der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen gibt, spielt dies bei einer strafrechtlichen Entscheidung eine *wesentlich* tragendere Rolle, als im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren.

Darauf habe ich auch schon damals verwiesen (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html) - auch unter Nennung der Fundstellen!

Der Streit tobt dann zwar über Gutachten in den Naturwissenschaften - aber es wird sich zeigen, inwieweit Juristen der Strafgerichtsbarkeit meinen "mehr" zu wissen, als die einschlägigen Cracks aus den Naturwissenschaften, wenn mal ein Angler wegen sowas im Strafverfahren landet! 

Der Streit wird vermutlich ein Streit der Gutachter und nur bedingt ein Streit der Juristen.

Im Vorliegenden Fall beim OVG gab es dazu anscheinend keinen hinreichenden Vortrag vom Kläger, der aber noch kommen könnte, da dieser Beschluss ja "nur" im einstweiligen Rechtschutz erging.

Das kann aber auch eine Kostenfrage sein, da diese Gutachten die Sache "teuer" machen, für den, der am Ende verliert - was im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren wegen des Kostenrisikos aber nicht zielführend gewesen sein kann, KANN aber gerade wegen "in dubio pro reo" im Strafverfahren zum Erfolg ( = Freispruch) führen.

Den Unterschied halte ich für nennenswert und wesentlich!

Im Strafrecht dürfte jedoch eine Verteidigung wegen "in dubio" zumindest deutlich leicher sein, als vor dem VG - oder OVG!

"Zweifel" an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen reichen im Strafrecht wegen "in dubio" schon, um eine (rechtsmittelfeste!) Verurteilung zu verhindern - das sieht im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren etwas anders aus, wie Du sicher weißt - erst-recht bei einer "nur" Prognose-Entscheidung nach summarischer Prüfung im einstweiligen Rechtschutz...

Ich bin gespannt & es bleibt abzuwarten, was noch passiert!

ABER - werden entsprechende Beweisanträge in einem Strafverfahren auch mal vehement gestellt, dann *MUSS* die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen genauer untersucht werden, um ein Urteil zu fällen, dass auch in den Folgeinstanzen standhält!

Was *dabei* dann rauskommt, *DASS* wird sehr spannend und auch entscheidend für die Zukunft der (Spaß-) Angelei werden!

Trotzdem deutet diese OVG Entscheidung in eine nicht willkomene Richtung...

We´ll see!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jo - aber im Strafverfahren gilt *anders als im* verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren "in dubio pro reo".
> 
> Verstöße gegen § 17 TierSchG, als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts, landen vorm Strafrichter (oder erstmal nur bei der StA, für die auch "in dubio" gilt) - oder es ergeht ein Strafbefehl, den man ja *nicht* annehmen MUSS.
> 
> ...





Soso!

Deine Ausführungen sind leider nicht nachvollziehbar!

Der Angeklagte im Strafverfahren wird sicherlich nicht freigesprochen, wenn er zum vernünftigen Grund gar nichts vorträgt oder nur unkonkreten Vortrag bringt.
Denn aus der objektiven Tatsache des Zurücksetzen ergibt sich schon mal die Nichtverwertung des Fanges und damit liegt kein anerkannter Grund fürs Angeln vor. Für Zweifel (in dubio pro reo) ist dann schon überhaupt kein Platz.
Der Gebrauch des Schweigerechtes kann sich demnach sogar nachteilig auswirken.

Im Strafverfahren kann man aber durchaus einer Verurteilung durch verschiedentliche andere Instrumente entgehen (Einstellungen, Verwarnungen etc), was die Sache etwas erleichtern kann.

Und, gelten denn im verwaltungsrechtlichen Verfahren keine Beweislasten?
Das Nichtvorliegen eines vernünftigen Grundes bei Zurücksetzten ergibt sich wie oben. Leidensfähigkeit müsste bei Bestreiten ebenfalls nachgewiesen werden und zwar nicht durch den Kläger, sondern durch die Behörde, bei der die Beweislast liegt. 

Dies erfolgt dann wie im Strafverfahren durch Einholung eines Gutachtens zum Vorliegen eines Leidens.

Ergibt das Gutachten ein unklares Ergebnis ist im Strafverfahren freizusprechen und im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren der Anfechtungsklage des Klägers stattzugeben, wonach in beiden Fällen ein Urteil zu seinen Gunsten ergeht.

Das Ergebnis dieses Gutachtens spielt in beiden Fällen letztlich die vollkommen gleiche Rolle.

Kostenrisiko? Bei Verurteilung zum Nachteil trägt der Angeklagte im Strafverfahren als auch der Kläger im verwaltungsrechtlichen Verfahren die Kosten eines Sachverständigengutachtens!

Was heißt rechtsmittelfeste Verurteilung? Gegen den Freispruch kann die Staatsanwaltschaft Berufung/Revison einlegen und gegen die stattgebende Klage des Klägers im Verwaltungsverfahren kann ebenfalls die Behörde Berufung bis zur Revision einlegen. Je nach Situation kann das  Strafverfahren dann sogar vorteilhafter aber auch gefährlicher sein, weil im Berufungsverfahren insgesamt nochmal vollumfänglich verhandelt wird, während die Behörde im verwaltungsgerichtlichen Verfahren mit weiterem Vortrag bereits ausgeschlossen sein kann. Letzteres kann einen bei "schlechter" Prozeßführung natürlich auch ereilen.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Soso!
> 
> Deine Ausführungen sind leider nicht nachvollziehbar!
> ...das merke ich gerade und es wundert mich....
> ...



Ja - vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist du in Gottes Hand.
Ich  denke auch nicht, dass unterhalb des LGs, oder gar des BGH in  Strafsachen mal überprüft werden wird, welche Anforderungen an eine  Verurteilung nach 17 TierSchG genau zu stellen sind wegen Leid &  Schmerz von Fischen, um wirklich zweifelsfrei genug für ein Strafurteil zu sein.

Das kann auch schiefgehen - das dann teuer für einen und ärgerlich für uns alle!

Ernie


----------



## Jose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

OOOPS,
warum steht das Thema eigentlich unter "Branchen-News" und nicht unter einem neu zu schaffenden trööt irgendwie wie "juristen angeln" oder so.

was hier jetzt abgeht ist dermaßen juristisch abgehoben, dass es
1. mit angeln nix mehr zu tun hat und
2. so vielen kollegen dermaßen auf den futterkorb geht, dass der mifi spastisch zuckt.

ich fühl mich hier selber veralbert: juristisch wohl auf höchstem niveau - aber mindestens 99% der user wären, sollten die noch posten, einfach nur OT (wurde ja schon ab und an angemerkt)

ist mein letzter post hier. ich kann angeln - aber kein jura.
schreibt ihr, ich geh ans wasser.


(männo, AB)


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich finde auch die rechtliche Interpretation mal ganz interessant zu lesen.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Windelwilli 	 		*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*
> Ich finde auch die rechtliche Interpretation mal ganz interessant zu lesen.



Ich auch. Verstehen tu ich nur nix mehr;+.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich finde auch die rechtliche Interpretation mal ganz interessant zu lesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


Ich auch 

Zudem ist das juristische und die möglichen Folgen für Angler (siehe Eingangspostings) hier nun mal Thema.

Gut, wenn man dann nen erfolgreichen Praktiker wie Deep Down, der weiss, wie Gerichte und Richter "ticken",  hier mit "an Board" hat zum erklären..


----------



## Jose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

mag alles sein. ich bin raus aus allen juristischen deklinationen, 
weil a) keine ahnung und b) zwar butter aber nicht am fisch.
und ich möchte auch nicht weiter stören, bei duellen schon gar nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

na ja, die beiden Juristen versuchen, auf ihre Art, zu erläutern was auf uns durch dieses Urteil eventuell zukommen kann. Kann, nicht muss. Dass dies juristisch abgehoben ist finde ich nicht, dass sie sich dabei etwas in die Haare gekriegt haben - nun ja, das kommt nicht nur bei Juristen vor.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ist meines Wissens nur einer als Jurist tätig.......


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Zudem ist das juristische und die möglichen Folgen für Angler (siehe Eingangspostings) hier nun mal Thema.
> 
> Gut, wenn man dann nen erfolgreichen Praktiker wie Deep Down, der weiss, wie Gerichte und Richter "ticken",  hier mit "an Board" hat zum erklären..





...und ich rede Dir nicht nach dem Mund, bloß´ um von Dir gedrückt zu werden!

Das jur. Lob von einem Koch ist mir nämlich nicht so wichtig, wie angelnden Kollegen effektiv mit Rat und Tat zu helfen.

#h

...und das ich meine Brötchen nicht als Jurist verdienen muß, dass macht Dir schon irgendwie zu schaffen, was?...


Aber - in Kürze:

Die Auswirkung dieses OVG-Beschlusses für´s Strafrecht bleibt erst noch abzuwarten - darum geht´s bei Deep´s und meinem kleinen Disput - erst-recht, wenn mal ein Angelkollege sich im Strafverfahren wiederfindet, weil er nicht verwertete, sondern zurücksetzte - warum auch immer!

Wir werden es erleben, ob und inwieweit dieser Beschluss nun auch in anderen Gerichtszweigen Beachtung findet!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist meines Wissens nur einer als Jurist tätig.......



...du kannst es auch einfach nicht lassen....!

Mußt Du stets versuchen andersdenkende derart zu diskreditieren?

Reicht Dir eine beglaubigte Examenskopie, damit Du aufhörst zu sticheln?

...ach ja - und *meine* Wahlfachgruppe war Strafrechtspflege...


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo Thomas9904,

aufgrund der Aussagen beider, die schon grosses Insiderwissen voraussetzen, habe ich angenommen, dass beide vom Fach sind.
(ich bin nicht vom Fach, hatte aber früher öfter mit Gerichten zu tun, beruflich).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Reicht Dir eine beglaubigte Examenskopie, damit Du aufhörst zu sticheln


Und Du hast auch ne erfolgreiche Kanzlei bzw. bist als zugelassener Anwalt/Richter/Staatsanwalt erfolgreich tätig?

Du hast ja auch ne Fischerprüfung - sagt ja auch nicht aus, dass man angeln kann....

Sowenig wie meine Küchemeisterprüfung aussagt, dass ich kochen kann.

Das ist aber Offtopic hier, ich hab keine Probleme mit Dir oder Deinen Ansichten, auch wenn ich persönlich sie für falsch halte.

Und damit gut damit und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema .

Danke


----------



## Jose (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...hatte aber früher öfter mit Gerichten zu tun, beruflich)...



@Lajos, anerkannter beruf? :m :m :m , sorry, war zu verführerisch -


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ok - auf Deine Fragen gibt es noch Antworten - dann geht´s nur noch um den Beschluss und seine Folgen!
> 
> Und Du hast auch ne erfolgreiche Kanzlei bzw. bist als zugelassener Anwalt/Richter/Staatsanwalt erfolgreich tätig?
> Nein - und darüber bin ich eigentlich auch ganz froh, da ich schon als Student und Referendar durch eine Jura-fremde-selbständige Tätigkeit mehr Geld verdiente und mehr Spaß hatte, als die meisten meiner klassischen Juristenkollegen es heute mit den von Dir oben genannten Tätigkeiten schaffen.
> ...




GERNE!

Back 2 topic!


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Und Du hast auch ne erfolgreiche Kanzlei bzw. bist als zugelassener Anwalt/Richter/Staatsanwalt erfolgreich tätig?
> Nein -





> Und damit gut damit und zurück zum eigentlichen Thema .
> Ja bitte!!!


Danke - denn 6 Verwarnungen sollten Dir ja reichen, ich war schon  kurz davor.


----------



## joedreck (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Na ja das Examen setzt wohl dann doch schon genaues Wissen in der Rechtswissenschaft voraus. Und sofern das zweite Staatsexamen abgeschlossen wurde, ist er meines Wissens auch für richterämter qualifiziert. Das hat mit praktizieren nichts zu tun. Denn ob praktiziert wird oder nicht hat mit dem fachlichen wissen, besonders im Zuge eines Strafverfahrens, nicht zwingend was zu tun. Die Rechte und Pflichten im Verfahren sind nämlich seit vielen Jahren gleich. 
Und ich hoffe dass Thomas im Rahmen seiner Prüfung beweisen musste, dass er was von kochen versteht.

Na ja wie dem auch sei... ich teile noch immer die Meinung von Ernie. Er erläutert lediglich mögliche Folgen des aktuell vorliegenden Beschlusses. Weiterhin ist wie von allen bereits beschrieben das Verfahren noch nicht abgeschlossen. 

Falls es bei dieser Ansicht des Gerichtes bleiben würde gäbe es im schlimmsten Fall folgendes schreckensszenario:

 Angler x geht nachmittags los und möchte sich für das nächste grillen eine schöne schleie fangen. Die pose zuppelt, es wird angeschlagen und ein großer, bereits maßiger Karpfen hängt. Just in diesem Moment kommt Person y dazu.
X drillt den Karpfen aus, hakt ihn schonend und schnellstmöglich ab und setzt ihn zurück. 
Das findet y gar nicht lustig und ruft die Polizei. Es folgt eine Anzeige auf Grund des Verdachts “Verstoß gg das tierschG“.  
Es folgt tatsächlich eine Hauptverhandlung. 
X argumentiert, dass er sehr wohl eine verwertungsabsicht hatte. Nur eben nicht für den Karpfen. Das Gericht aber folgt blindlings dem Urteil des OVG und es kommt zur Verurteilung. Das wäre dann tatsächlich das erste mir bekannte Urteil in dem eine Person trotz einer verwertungsabsicht verurteilt worden wäre. Und das hätte zur Folge, dass es zum entnahmezwang laut geltender Rechtssprechung bundesweit käme. 

Ich persönlich halte das aber für unwahrscheinlich. Denn die strafnorm spricht von rohheit ODER sich wiederholende erhebliche schmerzen oder leid zufügt. 

Bei x käme roheit wahrscheinlich nicht in Betracht. Und die sich wiederholenden erheblichen schmerzen bzw leid müssten zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden. Und da es nun mal keine abschließenden wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen gibt, welche schmerzen und leid bei fischen  darlegen, bestehen Zweifel. 
Und selbst wenn das Gericht von leid in Form von Stress ausginge, würde es wohl immer noch an dem Tatbestand von “wiederholt erheblich“ fehlen.

Das ist meine abschließende Meinung zu möglichen Folgen des aktuellen Beschlusses. 

Aber mehr als abwarten und raten können wir momentan einfach nicht. Vor allem weil dieser paylake einen völlig anderen Charakter als die meisten Gewässer hat. Und auch die Intention der dort angelnden Menschen  ist viiiieeeeeelllll einfacher nachzuweisen als die der Angler außerhalb derartiger Anlagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Vor alles weil dieser paylake einen völlig anderen Charakter als die meisten Gewässer hat.


Das TSG unterscheidet nicht zwischen Fischen in "Paylakes", Fischen in Vereinstümpeln oder Fischen in Flüssen oder Seen...

Nur zwischen Wirbeltieren (was immer Wirbel mit Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden zu tun haben, ausser bei meinen Rückenschmerzen) und dem Rest..

Wenn daher grundsätzlich festgestellt wird, dass zurücksetzen maßiger Fische tierschutzwidrig bzw. C+R wäre, ists das in jedem Gewässer. 

Da in dem Beschluss auch noch explizit aufs fotografieren eingegangen wurde, droht ebenso (je nach Urteilsbegründung im Hautsacheverrfahren) ein grundsätzliches Verbot des fotografierens lebender Fische - was da auf Angler zurollen könnte an Anzeigen und Stress (unabhängig vom Ausgang der Verfahren dann), kann man sich angesichts jetziger Klagen wohl leicht vorstellen.......

Und genau darin besteht die Gefahr dieses Beschlusses, weils eben kein Feld/Wald/Wiesen-Amtsgericht ist, sondern ein OVG.

Und sowas ziehen dann (normalerweise angelunkundige) Richter auf Amtsgerichten zur Entscheidungsfindung sehr gerne heran (Arbeitserleichterung) - einfach weils fernab jeder juristischen Theorie so schön praktisch ist.

Und dann braucht man nen wirklich guten, erfahrenen Anwalt, der sich im Thema explizit auskennt, will man da rauskommen.

Und da gibts in Deutschland vielleicht ne Handvoll, in den Verbänden wohl eher gar keinen,,


----------



## Double2004 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in dem Beschluss auch noch explizit aufs fotografieren eingegangen wurde, droht ebenso (je nach Urteilsbegründung im Hautsacheverrfahren) ein grundsätzliches Verbot des fotografierens lebender Fische - was da auf Angler zurollen könnte an Anzeigen und Stress (unabhängig vom Ausgang der Verfahren dann), kann man angesichts jetziger Klagen wohl leicht vorstellen.......




Und genau das wäre doch ein wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung! Es gibt doch keinen "vernünftigen Grund", einen lebendigen Fisch zu fotografieren...Wenn man ihn verwertet, kann man ihn auch nach dem waidgerechten Töten fotografieren; wenn er nicht verwertbar ist, sollte es oberstes Gebot sein, ihn *schnellstmöglich* und *so schonend wie möglich* zurück zu setzen. 

Double2004

PS: ernie1973, vielen Dank für deine sehr kompetenten Ausführungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da kann ihn immer noch Dein Kumpel fotografieren während Du ihn zurücksetzt - was Dich nie schützt dann vor einer Anzeige und Amtsrichtern (da landet das), die das nicht begreifen....


----------



## Double2004 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kann ihn immer noch Dein Kumpel fotografieren während Du ihn zurücksetzt - was Dich nie schützt dann vor einer Anzeige und Amtsrichtern (da landet das), die das nicht begreifen....




...während ich ihn zurücksetze. Solche Fotos sieht man aber eher selten in den Hochglanzmagazinen. Dort sieht es häufig eher nach Zeremonien mit Selbstauslöser aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und?

Beweisen musses zwar der SA, anzeigen kann jeder (zudem ist Tierschutz Offizialdelikt), den Stress haste so oder so am Hals, inkl. nicht fachkundiger Richter, da sind entsprechende Urteile vorprogrammiert.....


----------



## NedRise (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Doch diese sieht man auch, und selbst wenn nicht, wem nützt es wenn Angler angezeigt werden? Die Hochglanzmagazine an denen Du dich störst verschwinden deshalb nicht, nur wenn diese nicht mehr gekauft werden

Deine Argumentation zeigt auch nur das Du gerne deine Vorstellungen vom richtigen Angeln allen anderen aufdrücken würdest.

Alles wie immer.


----------



## joedreck (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Thomas, es geht hier nicht um die Wirbel bzw die Einstufung als wirbeltiere, sondern um die für eine Verurteilung notwendige Erfüllung der Tatbestandsmerkmale. 
Das ist wären neben roheit die wiederholten erheblichen schmerzen bzw leid der Tiere. 
Solch ein Gewässer hat NUR den Grund fische immer wieder zu fangen. Somit wäre wiederholt schon mal erfüllt. Und jetzt wird's interessant. Sollte der fangstress als erhebliches leid angesehen werden ist es ohne weiteres leicht möglich bei dem paylake Angler die Erfüllung der Tatbestände zu bejahen.

Bei jedem (mehr oder weniger) freien Gewässern muss genau das eben zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden. Und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach ungleich schwerer. 

Nur weil die fische als wirbeltiere klassifiziert sind, heißt das eben (noch) NICHT, dass das zurücksetzen automatisch die Erfüllung der strafnorm aus dem TierschG nach sich zieht. Selbst in Bayern übrigens nicht, denn da sind es regionale Regelungen. Also regional in Form von ländersache. 
Schade dass hier immer wieder ohne fundierte rechtliche Kenntnisse auf hoch studierte Juristen eingeprügelt wird. Und damit meine ich nicht Ernie sondern die Richter vom OVG. Das sind nämlich Profis in ihrem Fach.


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Beweisen musses zwar der SA, anzeigen kann jeder (zudem ist Tierschutz Offizialdelikt), den Stress haste so oder so am Hals, inkl. nicht fachkundiger Richter, da sind entsprechende Urteile vorprogrammiert.....



Wofür es dann zum Glück die Rechtsmittelinstanzen gibt, wenn es tatsächlich mal wegen einem solchen o.g. "Zurücksetzfall" an einem "freien" Gewässer (= kein Paylake!), bei dem schon der fehlende Verwertungsvorsatz umstritten ist, zu einer strafrechtlichen Verurteilung vermutlich vor einem Amtsgericht kommt!(von der "Leidensfähigkeit etc." allgemein mal ganz zu schweigen!).

Ich warte eigentlich schon seit dem Bad Oyenhausener Karpfen mal auf einen Zurücksetz-Angler, der die Kohle und den Mut hat, dann auch gut beraten / verteidigt durch die Instanzen zu gehen!!!

Dabei wäre es für *uns alle einfacher,* wenn dabei kürzer als "5 Min" vor dem Zurücksetzen mit dem Fisch an der Luft rumhantiert würde - und dies im Idealfall auch nicht "nur" für ein Trophäenphoto!

|wavey:

Wir werden es vermutlich erleben, wenn der Gesetzgeber uns da nicht schon vorher einen Strich durch macht und weiter auf´s Angeln bezogen konkretisiert!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Bei jedem (mehr oder weniger) freien Gewässern muss genau das eben zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen werden. Und genau das ist meiner Meinung nach ungleich schwerer.


Ja, nur wenn das jetzt ein höheres Gericht so feststellt, dass zurücksetzen grundsätzlich c+r sei und damit tierschutzwidrig, kriegst Du das nachher nicht mehr raus. 

Weil ein Fisch nicht gewässerabhängig "gequält" wird, sondern schon durch den Angelvorgang als solchen. 

Und wenn dann nur Verwertung/Hege anerkannt ist als sinnvoller Grund, kommts schnell zu generellen Abknüppelgeboten. 

Auch weil die Bewirtschafter sich nach einem Urteil (je nach Begründung) selber schützen müssen und dann Abknüppelgebote in die Gewässerordnungen aufnehmen werden. 


Denn es wird in dem Beschluss ja zuerst mal der Betreiber angegangen (was ja dann(je nach Urteilsbegründung im Hauptsacheverfahren) auch ganz locker die Vereine treffen kann als Bewirtschafter):
Dass sie dafür zu sorgen haben (Beschluss führt aus, Gewässerordnung alleine reicht NICHT, auch entsprechende sicherstellende Kontrollmaßnahmen MÜSSEN sein), dass eben nur zu entnehmende Fische (Hege) nicht geschont sind und somit der Angler (ohne jede Eigenverantwortung und OHNE Zwang zum verwerten, weil Hege) jeden nicht geschonten Fisch knüppeln muss und NUR geschonte Fische (Maß, Zeit) zurück gesetzt werden dürfen.

Dazu kommt dann noch, was wieder Angler direkt betrifft, nicht fotografieren dürfen etc. .




> Ich warte eigentlich schon seit dem Bad Oyenhausener Karpfen mal auf einen Zurücksetz-Angler, der die Kohle und den Mut hat, dann auch gut beraten / verteidigt durch die Instanzen zu gehen!!!


Ich warte schon seit über 20 Jahren, dass die Verbände endlich aufwachen und weitere Gründe zum Angeln in die Rechtssprechung einbringen würden, welche nicht Töten  implizieren.

Nicht um Spassangeln oder c+r (wär mir aber wurscht) zu legalisieren, sondern um die vielen Angler zu schützen, die selektiv entnehmen wollen und denen immer mehr die Eigenverantwortung dafür im Namen der Hege(pflicht) durch Bewirtschafter entzogen wird.....


----------



## angler1996 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das TSG unterscheidet nicht zwischen Fischen in "Paylakes", Fischen in Vereinstümpeln oder Fischen in Flüssen oder Seen...
> 
> Nur zwischen Wirbeltieren (was immer Wirbel mit Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden zu tun haben, ausser bei meinen Rückenschmerzen) und dem Rest..
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry , aber selbst "niedere" Amtsrichter sind in Ihrem Beruf zwar unabhängig und gestresst aber m.E. durchaus in der Lage zwischen nem Paylake und naja normalem Angeln zu unterscheiden.
 Mist bleibt die Begründung in der Sache trotzdem
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



joedreck schrieb:


> Das ist wären neben roheit die wiederholten erheblichen schmerzen bzw leid der Tiere.
> Solch ein Gewässer hat NUR den Grund fische immer wieder zu fangen. Somit wäre wiederholt schon mal erfüllt.



"Wiederholt" bezieht sich auf den Tatvorwurf, nicht auf den Fisch oder die Örtlichkeit.
Dem Angler müsste nachgewiesen werden, dass *er* wiederholt Fische ohne Verwertungsabsicht gefangen hat.

Theoretisch könnte das gelingen. Am Paylake ebenso wie an einem freien Gewässer. 

Es bleibt dabei. Wer ein Urteil oder eine Verfügung gegen einen Paylake beklatscht, beklatscht selbiges für das Angeln insgesamt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> "Wiederholt" bezieht sich auf den Tatvorwurf, nicht auf den Fisch oder die Örtlichkeit.


So nicht richtig meines Wissens - es müsste der gleiche Fisch (der gerade gequält wurde durch leben lassen) vom gleichen Angler wieder gefangen werden, um in dem Fall von wiederholt zu reden.
Denn es geht nicht um die wiederholte Tat, sondern ums wiederholte, erhebliche Quälen eines bestimmten Tieres - sonst würde ja Töten keinen Sinn machen um weiteres Quälen dieses Tieres durch leben lassen zu verhindern ;-)
Ist ja mit einer der Gründe, warum sie hier den Bewirtschafter mit in die Haftung nehmen, der zurücksetzen nicht geschonter Fische mittels entsprechender Gewässerordnung UND geeigneter Maßnahmen der Durchsetzung sicher zu stellen und zu erfüllen hat laut Anordnung der Behörden.



> Es bleibt dabei. Wer ein Urteil oder eine Verfügung gegen einen Paylake beklatscht, beklatscht selbiges für das Angeln insgesamt.


DAs ist vollkommen richtig..


----------



## joedreck (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Wiederholt" bezieht sich auf den Tatvorwurf, nicht auf den Fisch oder die Örtlichkeit.
> Dem Angler müsste nachgewiesen werden, dass *er* wiederholt Fische ohne Verwertungsabsicht gefangen hat.
> 
> Theoretisch könnte das gelingen. Am Paylake ebenso wie an einem freien Gewässer.
> ...




Ja ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. In dem Punkt gebe ich dir natürlich Recht. 
Und genau das ist ja aber auch der Punkt. Wenn ich an einen Paylake gehe, bei dem die Vorschriften explizit vorsehen, dass alle gefangenen Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen, dann fehlt von VORNHEREIN jegliche Verwertungsabsicht. 

Bin ich an anders gearteten Gewässern unterwegs, muss mir die Staatsanwaltschaft die Erfüllung des Tatbestandes nachweisen. Wenn man sich nun halbwegs geschickt verhält (siehe den Beitrag von Ernie) wird das nicht gelingen. Bei einem Urteil muss dieses über JEDEN ZWEIFEL ERHABEN sein. 
Das halte ich für wirklich schwierig. 

Für Thomas:

Fische = Wirbeltiere
Wirbeltiere = TierschG
Angeln = Leid der Tiere 
Verwertung/Hege = Anerkannte Gründe
TierschG = allgemeingültig in Deutschland

Soweit stimmen wir überein. Ich beziehe mich jetzt allerdings auf die möglichen, strafrechtlichen Folgen auf Grund dieses Urteils. Und hier ist ja unter anderem die Motivation (zb Verwertungsabsicht ja/nein) von Interesse. Und bei einem Paylake mit Rücksetzpflicht ist die Motivation ja nunmal vorher klar. 
Bei anderen Gewässern kann man ja eine grundsätzliche Verwertungsabsicht anführen. Hier ist dann die StA in der Pflicht das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Ich beziehe mich jetzt allerdings auf die möglichen, strafrechtlichen Folgen auf Grund dieses Urteils.


Ich auf die absehbaren Folgen für Angler und das Angeln allgemein..



> Und hier ist ja unter anderem die Motivation (zb Verwertungsabsicht ja/nein)


Angeln zur Verwertung - nicht Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht - ist doch der sinnvolle Grund.
Angeln zur Verwertung heisst nicht angeln mit der Absicht zu Verwertung, sondern bedeutet eben verwerten.
Die Verwertung ist der sinnvolle Grund, nicht die Verwertungsabsicht...
Das sind Träumereien derjenigen, die sich besser dünken als "Trophäen"angler, weil sie "selektiv entnehmen", dass sie so aus der Scheixxe rauskommen könnten..

Jeder Fisch bei uns ist ess-, also verwertbar..
Willst Du bestimmte Fische nicht essen, kauf die Dir genehmen und geh nicht angeln, wo Du für Dich unerwünschte Fische fangen könntest.

Gehst Du angeln, fängst Du die Menge Fisch und schlägst die nicht geschonten ab, die Du 1. darfst (Fangbegrenzung) und/oder 2. Du für Dich brauchst, dann stell das Angeln ein..

Das ist das Ende vom Lied beim Angeln mit Verwertung - und bez. der Hege hat der Bewirtschafter dafür zu sorgen, dass nur im SInne der Hege entnehmbare Fische freigegeben sind und die anderen dann abzuknüppeln, so dass dem einzelnen Angler jede Entscheidungsmöglichkeit genommen wird.

U.a. das wird nun wohl geklärt werden, je nachdem wie konkret die Urteilsbegründung in der Hauptsache dann ausfällt kann das eben richtig bitterböse werden....



Siehe Ralles Posting, der hat recht:


> Es bleibt dabei. Wer ein Urteil oder eine Verfügung gegen einen Paylake beklatscht, beklatscht selbiges für das Angeln insgesamt.





Davon ab :
Wäre ich Betreiber einer solchen Anlage nahe der holländischen Grenze, könnte man schon drüber nachdenken, ob es nicht klasse wäre, wenn in Deutschland das alles verboten wird, ich dann direkt an der Grenze, aber in Holland, ne neue Anlage aufmache und so abgreife, was in D nicht mehr möglich ist...

Unterstelle ich nicht - aber ich frage mich halt immer, was diese für mich seltsam  anmutende "Verteidigungs"strategie soll, die so absehbare Folgen haben kann bei entsprechender Urteilsbegründung im Hauptsacheverfahren...



> Bei einem Urteil muss dieses über JEDEN ZWEIFEL ERHABEN sein.
> Das halte ich für wirklich schwierig.


NUR für den (unabhängigen) Richter!!

Selbst ich als interessierter juristischer Laie weiss ja schon, dass in „in dubio pro reo“ nicht sagt, wann der der Richter Zweifel haben muss. Sondern nur, wie ein Richter mit Zweifeln handeln muss.

Auch in Strafverfahren gilt ja die freie Beweiswürdigung für Richter.
Und der muss NICHT aus mehreren möglichen Schlussfolgerungen zu Beweisen die dem Angeklagten günstigste Variante wählen. 

Ist nach der freien Entscheidung und Beweismittelwürdigung der Richter überzeugt von der Schuld, muss er dies zu Grunde legen.
Und „in dubio pro reo“ tritt nicht in Kraft, nur weil ein Angeklagter an den Beweisen zweifelt. 

Nur dann, wenn der Richter Zweifel nach abgeschlossener Ermittlung (§ 244 Abs. 2 StPO) und abgeschlossener Beweiswürdigung an der Schuld des Angeklagten hat, muss er freisprechen im Sinne von  „in dubio pro reo“ ..

Ausserdem findet der Grundsatz „in dubio pro reo“ eh nur bei Zweifeln am Geschehensablauf Anwendung, und NICHT bei Zweifeln hinsichtlich der Gesetzesauslegung..

Bei zurückgesetzt = nicht verwertet, gibts aber keine Zweifel am Geschehensablauf..


----------



## schuessel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Gestern war ich endlich mal wieder am Wasser.
Mit gastkarte an einem See in Bayern.
Auf der Karte war zu lesen, daß Karpfen über 70cm und Waller über 140cm wieder zurückzusetzen sind. viel unterschied zum Paylake is da eigentlich nicht.
Ach ja doch: am paylake dürft ich die Fische sogar mitnehmen, ich müßt nur dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Lazarus (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



schuessel schrieb:


> Mit gastkarte an einem See in Bayern.
> Auf der Karte war zu lesen, daß Karpfen über 70cm und Waller über 140cm wieder zurückzusetzen sind. viel unterschied zum Paylake is da eigentlich nicht.
> Ach ja doch: am paylake dürft ich die Fische sogar mitnehmen, ich müßt nur dafür bezahlen.


Deine Tageskarte könnte noch aus einer älteren Auflage stammen, mittlerweile werden die meisten Landratsämter Karten mit solchen Klauseln nicht mehr siegeln.

Viele Bewirtschafter sind in den letzten Jahren in Bezug auf solch 'komische' Entnahmebedingungen bereits zurückgerudert. Da gab es übrigens mal einen sehr, sehr interessanten Thread hier im Politikteil zu genau diesem Thema.

Du könntest den Verein, oder wer immer das Wasser sonst bewirtschaftet, darauf hinweisen, dass solche Klauseln in Bayern unzulässig sind. Falls die nicht einsichtig sind, geh doch einfach das nächste mal einfach wo anders Fischen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo miteinander



schuessel schrieb:


> Auf der Karte war zu lesen, daß Karpfen über 70cm und Waller über 140cm wieder zurückzusetzen sind..




Genau diese Sorte von "Hegemaßnahmen" waren es, die letztes Jahr dazu geführt haben, dass den Vereinen/Bewirtschaftern das Recht entzogen wurde, speziell angepasste Schonmaße für ihre Gewässer selbständig festzusetzen.
Die Superschlauen haben gedacht, sie könnten mit einem Bauerntrick das gesetzliche c+r-Verbot aushebeln. 
Dummer Weise sind wir gesellschaftspolitisch als Angler in einer Sippenhaft. Alle Vereine/Bewirtschafter in Bayern haben jetzt den Preis zu bezahlen. 
Ich bin echt sauer auf diese Vollpfosten. Und darum bin ich ganz eindeutig: Wenn heute jemand solche Bestimmungen wie oben genannt festsetzen, dann sind die ohne wenn und aber anzuzeigen und dem Strafgericht zu übergeben. Dieser Sorte Menschen haben wir es zu verdanken, dass wir in unseren Möglichkeiten am Wasser eingeschränkt wurden/werden.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## schuessel (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hab das nicht mal negativ gemeint. ganz und ganicht. war n super tag und wenn ich nicht zu doof gewesen wäre, dann hätt ich auch gegen abends irgendwas dickes rausgeholt :r. so blieb es bei Barsch und Weißfisch.

Natürlich wärs mir lieber ich könnt entnehmen was ich will, kann ich ja aber eh nicht (nicht nur in Bayern ).
Sollen die Ihre Regeln an Ihrem See doch machen wie sie wollen. Wem s nicht passt, der braucht da ja nicht angeln,
Ich finds nur doof das sich die Herren Legislat, Judikat und Exekut da immer einmischen wollen.
Denn darum gehts ja hier. Wenn das so weitergeht entfallen immer mehr freiheiten zur selbstbstimmng, für Angler und Bewirtschafter.
Es entsteht eine einklassenmentalität. sozusagen Angelkommunissmus.(weniger Fisch für alle, damit alle gleichviel haben). Alle müssen gleich angeln, weils nur so richtig ist. wer bestimmt das?
Wenn ICH mir n See buddel will ich daß da so gefischt wird wie ICH das für richtig halte.
Wenn so n Verein mehrere Seen hat, WIESO soll er nicht im einen See Regeln aufstellen, die es ermöglchen lange Nächte mit gelegenlichen langen, heftigen Drlls zu erleben und im nächsten See dem Küchenangler ermöglichen sich innerhalb 20-40 minuten nach feierabend sein Abendessen zu fangen.

WEIL DIE ARMEN FISCHCHEN SO ARG LEIDEN MÜßTEN!!!  HAA!
#q#q#q#q  Wer fragt denn mich wie ich leide???Wann werden endlich alle verhütenden Schweizerinnen eingesperrt, weil sie giftiges Zeug in mein Trinkwasser pinkeln???? Wann wird der erste Kammeräger hingerichtet????Wann erschlägt mich ein Apfelbaum aus Rache für die tausenden vermosteten nachkommen??
Ich sags nochmal:ALLES QUARK!

Ich will doch nur in Ruhe angeln,


----------



## Pacman1710 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



schuessel schrieb:


> Hab das nicht mal negativ gemeint. ganz und ganicht. war n super tag und wenn ich nicht zu doof gewesen wäre, dann hätt ich auch gegen abends irgendwas dickes rausgeholt :r. so blieb es bei Barsch und Weißfisch.
> 
> Natürlich wärs mir lieber ich könnt entnehmen was ich will, kann ich ja aber eh nicht (nicht nur in Bayern ).
> Sollen die Ihre Regeln an Ihrem See doch machen wie sie wollen. Wem s nicht passt, der braucht da ja nicht angeln,
> ...



Klasse Post.... Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können!!!#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo miteinander




Pacman1710 schrieb:


> Klasse Post.... Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können!!!#6#6#6#6#6




soso, das ist also ein super Post. 
Da verlangt man individuelle Anglerfreiheit. Und es ist schei§§egal, dass das einschränkende Folgen für alle Angler hat.
Wann begreift ihr, dass wir in Sippenhaft sind?

Wahrscheinlich wird die Entscheidung des OLG uns nochmal nachdrücklich klar machen, dass wir alle zusammen das ausbaden müssen, was der Anglerschaft zugeschrieben wird (>>> Sippenhaft).

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wären die Verbände früher aufgewacht und hätten weitere Gründe ins Spiel gebracht ausser Verwertung/Hege - so müssen die organisierten Angelfischer eben ausbaden, was ihre Hauptamtler und Funktionäre verbockt haben.
Gerecht zumindest, da sie die ja bezahlen und wählen.........

Aber leider halt kontraproduktiv für vernünftiges Angeln........

Und nein, ich (noch) nicht schadenfroh, ich könnt kotzen, dass ich auch damit recht behalten musste........


----------



## Lazarus (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wären die Verbände früher aufgewacht und hätten weitere Gründe ins Spiel gebracht ausser Verwertung/Hege


Von diesen Gründen darfst du gerne weiter Träumen, nur gibt es solche in Deutschland leider nicht.

Da kann auch kein Verband was dran ändern. Deshalb wäre es bestenfalls kontraproduktiv, würden sich die Anglerverbände für das Spaßangeln einsetzen.
Das gibt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nämlich einfach nicht her. Und das ist keineswegs etwas Neues.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Angler und auch unsere Anglerverbände  die Strategie verfolgen, die öffentliche Propaganda für C&R konsequenter als bisher zu ächten,  gleichzeitig jedoch die selektive Entnahme, dort wo sie sinnvoll  darzustellen ist, zu betonen.
Dann stehen die Chancen nicht  schlecht, dass wir auch in Zukunft angeln können wie wir es heute  gewohnt sind.

Die Entscheidung des OVG, über die hier geredet wird, ist ja eigentlich gar nicht so übel. In der Urteilsbegründung wird nämlich sehr genau auf den besonderen Fall eingegangen:Die Ordnungsverfügung fordert *gerade nicht das ausnahmslose und sinnlose  Töten aller geangelten Fische*, sondern das Töten der geangelten sehr  großen Fische, weil das mit dem Angeln verbundene Leiden der Fische  allein durch die Ausrichtung auf die Verwendung zu Nahrungszwecken  legitimiert werde und im Fall des Zurücksetzens der Fische deren  erneutes Herausangeln "vorprogrammiert" sei.​Für die Praxis der selektiven Entnahme sehe ich in dieser Urteilsbegründung keine Einschränkung, eher sogar einen Silberstreif am Horizont.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Och, die Gründe gibt es schon.
Wurden selbst von Dr. Möhlenkamp ins Spiel gebracht.

Und wie schon gesagt, gesetze kann man ändern.
Somit kann auch ein Verband für solch eine Änderung sich einsetzen.
Wird zwar ein langer Weg...aber unmöglich ist dies nicht.

Mit einer vernünftigen guten Lobbyarbeit....ist vieles möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Deshalb wäre es bestenfalls kontraproduktiv, würden sich die Anglerverbände für das Spaßangeln einsetzen.


Erstens:
Es geht nicht ums Spaßangeln, sondern um weitere vernünftige Gründe ..

Zweitens:


> Da kann auch kein Verband was dran ändern.


Treib hier keine Geschichtsklitterung!

Das fiel ja nicht vom Himmel oder der Politik über die armen Angler...

Der bayrische Landesverband *hat aktiv *die Einführung des §11 AFVIG mit dem Abknüppelgebot unterstützt, den hauptursächlich dafür verantwortlichen Ministerialbeamten Braun zum Dank sogar noch zum Präsi gewählt.

Das ist genauso anglerfeindlich wie der aktive Kampf der B-W-Verbände gegen die von der Politik gewollte Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes oder das von Dr. Spahn vom DAFV propagierte abknüppeln jeden maßigen Fisches.

Und Dr. Geldhauser von den bayrischen Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten (da isser auch Bundesvorsitzender) will das mit seinen Kumpels aus anderen Bundesländern ja eh schon lange bundesweit durchsetzen - und nur noch ein paar (vernünftigere ) wehren sich..

*Wenns gegen Angler geht, können diese Xxxxxx-Verbände doch auch aktiv werden.*

Nach wie vor ist C+R - ausser bei Petanern und einigen verblendeten Verbandlern und Beamten - (fast) kein Problem, selbst dem Großteil der Bevölkerung isses schlicht wurscht.  (siehe Studien)

*Das Problem sind nach wie vor anglerfeindliche Verbände, die gegen Angler in der oben beschriebenen Weise arbeiten..*


Immerhin haben die bayrischen Anglerfeinde vom Landesverband ja schon selber gemerkt, dass der §11 ein Schuss ins Knie war, nachdem sie ihn zuerst mit durchgesetzt hatten, und wollen den jetzt aufweichen (stand, glaub ich, im Bericht 2013 oder 14 - hoppla, da gehts ja auf einmal, das sie sich dagegen einsetzen - wie kann das denn sein?....).

Aber erst, nachdem wie in Mittelfranken auch im Amigofreistaat die Behörden plötzlich anfingen, das geltende Recht auch durch- und umzusetzen...

Allerdings gehts denen nicht um die Angler. 

Sondern um die Bewirtschafter.

Denen hatten sie zuerst erzählt, damit hätten die Vereine die Möglichkeit, frei(er) zu bestimmen über zu schonende Fische und die Vereinsxxxxxx damit zur Zustimmung für den §11 gebracht....

Nun haben sie gemerkt, dass das nicht stimmt, sondern die Vereine als Bewirtschafter nur mehr in Verantwortung und Haftung stehen - genauso wie jetzt mit dem Beschluss hier..

Die einen wachen früher auf, die andern später, der Rest sind tumb abnickende und ihren eigenen Untergang bezahlende organisierte Angelfischer...........


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Anhand des Beschlusses überlege ich, dazu mal ne Umfrage zu erstellen.

Evtl. sogar etwas allgemeiner, um mal zu sehen, wie die ANGLER hier drin zu dem Thema "Spaßangeln" mittlerweile auch aufgrund der aktuellen Entscheidung des OVG so stehen.

Auch wenn es der Mehrheit der Gesamtbevölkerung nahezu egal sein mag, ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass es vielen Anglern eben nicht mehr so egal ist, sich weitere Restriktionen und Verbote einzufangen, auch aufgrund der Art und Weise, wie einige von uns gerne öffentlichkeitswirksam angeln.(natürlich auch wegen den bösen und kontraproduktiven Verbänden....man beachte: "auch" deswegen - nicht "nur").

Dazu muß ich mir aber noch Gedanken machen - gäbe aber bestimmt ein interessantes Meinungsspektrum...!


Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Lazarus (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens:
> Es geht nicht ums Spaßangeln, sondern um weitere vernünftige Gründe ..


...fürs Spaßangeln.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass ich auch schon von dem Gebetsmühlenvirus befallen bin, wenn ich wiederhole:
Weitere gerichtlich anerkannte Gründe Wirbeltieren Leiden zuzufügen gibt es nicht, außer natürlich für Industrie, Handel und Berufsfischer. 
Die brauchen mich als Angler jedoch nicht zu interessieren. Es ist halt gesetzlich nicht das selbe, wenn zwei das gleiche tun.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zweitens:
> 
> Treib hier keine Geschichtsklitterung!
> 
> Das fiel ja nicht vom Himmel oder der Politik über die armen Angler...


Das Tierschutzgesetz? Doch, soweit ich informiert bin, wurde das von der Politik eingeführt. Wäre mir neu, dass Anglerverbände da in irgendeiner Form dran beteiligt waren.

Das Tierschutzgesetz ist nun aber genau das Problem. Stünde da drin 'Warmblüter' statt 'Wirbeltiere', könnten wir mit unseren Fischen so ziemlich alles tun und lassen, was wir wollen.

Erst nach dem Tierschutzgesetz folgten Warnungen vor Wettfischen, die nicht deshalb verboten sind, weil irgendein Anglerverband das so wollte, sondern weil das Tierschutzgesetz dagegen steht.
Lebender Köderfisch? Genau das selbe. C&R? Siehe das diskutierte Urteil.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der bayrische Landesverband *hat aktiv *die Einführung des §11 AFVIG mit dem Abknüppelgebot unterstützt, den hauptursächlich dafür verantwortlichen Ministerialbeamten Braun zum Dank sogar noch zum Präsi gewählt.


Das Rücksetzverbot dürfte in diesem Faden ziemlich off Topic sein.  Allerdings vermute(!) ich, dass erst *nach* der Verschärfung des Tierschutzgesetz das unsägliche Rücksetzverbot in die AVBayFiG aufgenommen wurde. Sollte ich da falsch liegen, bitte ich um Berichtigung, gerne mit Quelle.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist C+R - ausser bei Petanern und einigen verblendeten Verbandlern - kein Problem, selbst dem Großteil der Bevölkerung isses schlicht wurscht.


Beweis durch Behauptung?
Die Umfrage, die ja weiter vorne schon verlinkt wurde, ist da sehr wenig aussagekräftig. Die Fragestellung geht nämlich nicht auf C&R im Sinne von "Ich versuche so viele Fische zu fangen wie möglich, mache tolle Fotos davon und werfe die Fische anschließend wieder ins Wasser" ein.
Da wurde gefragt, ob es in Ornung sei, gefangene Fische wieder freizulassen. Das hätten nach meinem Gefühl eigentlich sogar noch mehr Leute positiv sehen müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Anhand des Beschlusses überlege ich, dazu mal ne Umfrage zu erstellen.



Frage 1:
Seid ihr dafür, dass sich Verbände vom reinen Angeln zur Verwertung distanzieren, versuchen weitere sinnvolle Gründe laut TSG einzuführen, um dem einzelnen Angler wieder mehr Eigenverantwortung zu geben und selektive Entnahme ohne Kriminalisierung zu ermöglichen?

Frage 2:
Sollen die Verbände weiter wie jetzt auf Angeln nur zur Verwertung bestehen, gesetzliche Abknüppelgebote wie den §11 AFVIG weiter vorantreiben (siehe auch DAFV/Dr. Spahn) um dem Angler keine eigene Entscheidungsfreiheit mehr zu zugestehen?


Ist hier aber ja offtopic............




> Weitere gerichtlich anerkannte Gründe Wirbeltieren Leiden zuzufügen gibt es nicht, außer natürlich für Industrie, Handel und Berufsfischer.


Weils die anglerfefindlichen Verbände nie versucht haben, sondern die Begrenzung der Angler als reine Killer statt als verantwortungsvolle, selektive Nutzer noch aktiv gefördert..




> außer natürlich für Industrie, Handel und Berufsfischer.


Angler sind volkswirtschaftlich viel wichtiger als Berufsfischer - schon das würde genügen als weiterer sinnvoller Grund....


Wie gesagt, selbst die Bayernverbandler denken da schon um, seit bei ihnen die Gesetze auch durchgesetzt werden...

Alles Heuchler.............


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hallo,

es ist halt wie fast überall, es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiss sondern jede menge Grautöne. Die Paylake-Fischerei und auch die hardcore Releaser haben zu dem Urteil geführt, aufgrund dessen wir u.U. mit Einschränkungen rechnen  müssen. Es sind halt immer wieder Auswüchse einiger Weniger die dann zu Einschränkungen für die Allgemeinheit führen.
Die Paylake-Fischerei halte ich für Unsinn und die hardcore Releaser sollten nicht auch noch propagieren, dass sie die fischschonenden Angler sind, die dies aus Achtung vor der Kreatur tun. Eine solche Aussage ist lächerlich.
Als ich 1992 zu einem Lehrgang für Ausbilder zur Fischerprüfung bei der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Bayern, in Starnberg war, wurde uns dort schon vermittelt, dass der einzige rechtliche Grund Angeln zu gehen eben der ist, einen Fisch für die Pfanne/Topf zu fangen. Dies wurde allerdings nicht ohne Murren hingenommen, worauf der Vortragende sagte, dass er uns nur erläutern will, wie es in der Fischereiverordnung steht.
Ich weiss nicht, wann diese Bestimmung genau eingeführt wurde, aber 1992 hat sie schon bestanden.
Ansonsten sage ich leben und leben lassen, aber bitte das (mögliche) Fehlverhalten nicht auch noch über Gebühr propagieren und dokumentieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erstens:
> Es geht nicht ums Spaßangeln, sondern um weitere vernünftige Gründe ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler sind volkswirtschaftlich viel wichtiger  als Berufsfischer - schon das würde genügen als weiterer sinnvoller  Grund....



Ich frage mich ja so langsam, ob das auch kognitives Problem ist. Bei Lorz, Albert, Metzger, Ernst: Tierschutzgesetz - Kommentar, München, 6. Auflage 2008, § 1 Rn. 62. steht zum vernünftigen Grund, dass "_er als triftig, einsichtig und von einem schutzwürdigen Interesse  getragen anzuerkennen" _sei_ und "unter den konkreten Umständen  schwerer" _wiegen müsse_ "als das Interesse des Tieres an seiner Unversehrtheit und  an seinem Wohlbefinden".

_Du scheinst immer nur den ersten Teil zu erfassen. Der zweite Teil ist aber spannender. "Unter den konkreten Umständen" heißt nichts anderes als in der Betrachtung und Genese des Einzelfalls. Und hier möchte ich bitte bitte endlich mal eine sachdienliche Argumentation von Dir oder von mir aus auch von dem 'echten' Juristen hören, wie im Einzelfall eines nachgewiesenermaßen mit dem Ziel des Zurücksetzens geangelten und fotografierten Karpfens, der Grund "Angler sind volkswirtschaftlich wichtig" ins Feld geführt werden kann! Bitte nicht schwafeln, sondern mal ganz konkret auf diese Frage antworten. Soll die Verteidigung des Anglers allen Ernstes anführen, dass der beschuldigte Karpfenangler mit seinen getätigten Ausgaben von sagen wir 1000 Euro für Rute, Rolle, Pieper, Fischereischein, örtliche Angelkarte, Übernachtung einen Arbeitsplatz zu 0,025 Prozent sichern und zu 0,0000xxx0000001 Prozent zum BIP (das wären dann wohl "die konkreten Umstände") beitragen wollte und dies eben wichtiger ist als der objektiv verletzte Fisch? Oder wie stellt Ihr, also Du und der "echte" Jurist Euch das bei den gegebenen rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen vor?

Bitte bei einer Antwort nicht rumschwafeln, sondern auf diese Frage eingehen, wie der Grund "volkswirtschaftlicher Nutzen" in die Rechtsprechung eingebracht kann.  

Die Krux ist und bleibt das Tierschutzgesetz. Und wie Ernie richtig schreibt:



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Was Thomas vorschwebt ist klar und auch  nachvollziehbar- aber dafür müßte das Tierschutzgesetz geändert  werden.



Und dafür gibt es keine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit und noch nicht einmal einen Konsens unter Anglern. Mehr noch, man kann sogar annehmen, dass viele Mitbürger und Angler die Wirkung des Tierschutzgesetzes gerade deswegen positiv beurteilen, da es eben nicht eine Verletzung von (Wirbel-)Tieren nach Gutdünken Einzelner erlaubt, aber gleichzeitig das Angeln als solches nicht verhindert. Wer das nicht sieht, ist blind.

Und zuguterletzt (Achtung aufpassen: Erst jetzt äußere ich mich das erste Mal inhaltlich zum angeführten möglichen Grund des volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzens): Mit Blick auf reines C&R stimmt das Argument auch nicht. Der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen von reinen C&R-Anglern ist aus zweierlei Gründen kaum bis nicht vorhanden. Erstens ist ihre Anzahl unter den Anglern minimal, ihre zusammengerechneten Ausgaben lächerlich im Maßstab der Volkswirtschaft. Das würde Dir jedes in Auftrag gegebenes Gutachten bestätigen. Zweitens entginge der Volkswirtschaft als solches auch nichts, die oben angeführten 1000 Kröten des Karpfenanglers würden einfach für etwas anderes ausgegeben werden. Sie gingen der Volkswirtschaft nicht verloren. Noch nichtmal, wenn der Karpfenangler die 1000 Kröten nach Frankreich tragen würde und so zum Ausgleich des Leistungsbilanzdefizits beitragen würde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nein, man muss das TSG nicht ändern (siehe Schweiz, wie so was geht, die dem Naturschutz eine größere Priorität als dem individuellen Tierschutz (trotz noch strengerem TSG als in D) einräumten und das zurücksetzen ausdrücklich wieder erlaubten ohne Änderung des TSG - geht auch in D so, wenn man nur wollen wöllte statt immer nur blind und obrigkeitshörig abzunicken)).

Komisch, dass aber wenigstens schon erste Verbandler aufwachen (Möhlenkamp, Bayern) die das auch einsehen, dass Angeln nur zur Verwertung so wie heut der Todesstoss fürs Angeln ist ...

Und neben der Wirtschaft (6 Milliarden volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz) gibts ja noch jede Menge weiterer sinnvoller Gründe (siehe Möhlenkamp), soziale, ökologische, ökonomische, kulturelle etc., die man als Lobbyverband wenigstens mal in die Diskussion einbringen könnte, statt immer nur abzunicken.

Und zu meinen, Gesetze oder deren Interpretation wären unabänderlich - denn dann braucht man auch keine Lobbys und kann sich das Geld für Verbände gleich ganz sparen.

Aber ihr dürft doch auch alle weiter abnicken, vor den Schützern und dem TSG und jeder neuen Schote einknicken - hat ja in den letzten 30 Jahren schon viele Erleichterungen gebracht für Angler...

Hindert euch ja niemand....

Für mich wird angeln trotzdem immer mehr bleiben als nur ne Mahlzeit Filets - wenns euch genügt, passts doch.

Mir nicht, und ich werde immer weiter dafür kämpfen, dass auch der tumbeste Abnickbürokrateutone mal einsieht, dass Gesetze und deren Interpretation nicht unabänderlich sind - und Gott sei Dank sehen es wenigstens erste Verbandler auch ein und bewegen sich in die Richtung..


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Warum wundert es mich gerade nicht, dass da nichts kommt, außer Phrasen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das mit der Schweiz ist genauso Fakt wie die 6 Milliarden oder dass die ersten Verbandler aufwachen - wenn Fakten Phrasen sind.....

Wer aus Angst vor dem Verlieren nicht mal anfangen kämpfen will, sondern weiter alles abnickt und schluckt, der hat schon verloren.............

Auch ne Phrase, auch wahr...........

Und, wie bereits geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ihr dürft doch auch alle weiter abnicken, vor den Schützern und dem TSG und jeder neuen Schote einknicken - hat ja in den letzten 30 Jahren schon viele Erleichterungen gebracht für Angler...
> 
> Hindert euch ja niemand....


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das mit der Schweiz...



...interessiert mich sehr. Ist in der Schweiz der Tierschutz zu Gunsten des besagten Karpfenanglers in meinem Beispiel aufgeweicht worden? Darf der Schweizer Angler jetzt offiziell dem Karpfen gezielt nachstellen, um ihn zu fotografieren und danach wieder zurückzusetzen? Wie hätte das Urteil, das in diesem Trööt eigentlich diskutiert wird, in der Schweiz ausgesehen?

Catch & Decide kannst Du - wenn Gewässerregeln oder das Landesfischereirecht dem nicht entgegenstehen - auch in Deutschland betreiben. Aus dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz ergibt sich nach wie vor kein individuelles Abknüppelgebot.


----------



## Purist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und neben der Wirtschaft (6 Milliarden volkswirtschaftlicher Umsatz)



Der Jacke wie Hose ist, weil Angler keine Werte erschaffen (dürfen),  im Gegensatz zu Berufsfischern. Angler sind lediglich Konsumenten, die  ihr Geld auch in andere Hobbys stecken könnten. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gibts  ja noch jede Menge weiterer sinnvoller Gründe (siehe Möhlenkamp),  soziale, ökologische, ökonomische, kulturelle etc., die man als  Lobbyverband wenigstens mal in die Diskussion einbringen könnte, statt  immer nur abzunicken.



Ich wiederhole mich jetzt auch einmal: Tun die Vereine und Verbände  doch längst, selbst wenn man in Einzelpunkten noch Dinge verbessern  könnte.

Auch wenn du es nicht wahrhaben willst, aus Gründen die man sich denken kann, die Industrie, die Markenfirmen, die Fachzeitschriften und die Händler sind es nicht, die sich in deutschen Gewässern um die Fischbestände kümmern, die besetzen, renaturieren, Hindernisse beseitigen, die Jugend an das Hobby heranführen, die rechtliche Situation klären, aber auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass uns Regelungen das Angeln (mit Entnahmemöglichkeit!) auch in Zukunft ermöglichen.  
Das machen und zahlen alles wir Angler selbst, über unsere Vereine und die Verbände. 

C&R-Paylakes sind bei all dem fast völlig außen vor, agieren privat gewinnorientiert und scheinen sich nicht besonders um geltendes Recht (das in dem Fall noch nicht einmal Fischereirechte betrifft) zu scheren. Beistand? Weshalb? Weil dort auch manch einer mit Fischereischein seine Fotosessions abhalten möchte? Steht der mit seiner Haltung für die Mehrheit der in Vereinen und Verbänden organisierten Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> ...interessiert mich sehr. Ist in der Schweiz der Tierschutz zu Gunsten des besagten Karpfenanglers in meinem Beispiel aufgeweicht worden?



Warum verkürzt Du immer auf C+R oder Karpfenangler?

Die stehen weder in der Schweiz noch bei uns im TSG..

Mit der Schweizer Gestaltung wird es eben quasi unmöglich, wegen C+R  aus Tierschutzgründen verurteilt zu werden, weil sie mit Naturschutz einen weiteren, wichtigen Grund fürs Angeln UND zurücksetzen akzeptiert haben.

Denn der Grund für die Änderung war die Einsicht, dass jeder lebende und lebensfähige Fisch (was laut Schweiz im konkreten Fall eben nur der Angler beurteilen kann) wichtig für das Gewässer im Sinne des Naturschutzes sei und daher  auch kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot mehr besteht, sondern das dem Angler überlassen bleibt.

Naturschutz wäre ein weitere sinnvoller Grund fürs Angeln, der auch nicht töten impliziert, davon ab...

Das bedeutet eben NICHT, dass man Paylakes mögen oder unterstützen muss - das ist dann aber keine Sache des TSG mehr, sondern der Kantonsgesetzgebung (analog bei uns Ländergesetze wie Fischereirecht). 

Und damit ist der normale, selektiv entnehmende Angler aus der Kriminialisierungsfalle wegen Tierschutz raus.

Für manche Leute, die eher eingleisig denken oder obrigkeitshörig sind, ist das natürlich nicht einfach nach zu vollziehen, das ist mir schon klar..

Vor allem nicht nach über 30 Jahren schützter geprägter Gehirnwäsche bei uns durch die Verbände....

Würden die mehr dran denken, Angler zu schützen statt Fische, wären wir alle besser dran..

Unter den jetzigen Bedingungen mit Angeln nur zur Verwertung (nicht Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht, wohlgemerkt!!) sollen die Vereine halt sehen, wenn das Urteil in der Hauptsache kommt und begründet wird wie jetzt abzusehen, dass sie dann auch ihre Gewässerordnungen ändern, Abknüppelgebot reinschreiben und vor allem dafür sorgen, dass das auch umgesetzt und kontrolliert wird wie im Beschluss schon angedeutet..

Da bin ich schwerst gespannt, wann danach die ersten Urteile gegen Vereine kommen, weil sie da nicht konkret genug waren...

Aber wie gesagt:
Ihr müsst nix ändern wollen, dürft weiter nur Angeln für ne Fischmahlzeit..

Ihr dürft auch gerne gegen C+R kämpfen oder gegen Paylakes..

Ich kämpfe lieber für - für Angler..

Nur, warum wollt ihr, dass alle anderen auch nur so einen begrenzten Horizont haben und gesteht denen nicht weitere sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln zu?

So eng, der Horizont, so hoch der Tellerrand?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja so langsam, ob das auch kognitives Problem ist. Bei Lorz, Albert, Metzger, Ernst: Tierschutzgesetz - Kommentar, München, 6. Auflage 2008, § 1 Rn. 62. steht zum vernünftigen Grund, dass "_er als triftig, einsichtig und von einem schutzwürdigen Interesse  getragen anzuerkennen" _sei_ und "unter den konkreten Umständen  schwerer" _wiegen müsse_ "als das Interesse des Tieres an seiner Unversehrtheit und  an seinem Wohlbefinden".
> 
> _Du scheinst immer nur den ersten Teil zu erfassen. Der zweite Teil ist aber spannender. "Unter den konkreten Umständen" heißt nichts anderes als in der Betrachtung und Genese des Einzelfalls. Und hier möchte ich bitte bitte endlich mal eine sachdienliche Argumentation von Dir oder von mir aus auch von dem 'echten' Juristen hören, wie im Einzelfall eines nachgewiesenermaßen mit dem Ziel des Zurücksetzens geangelten und fotografierten Karpfens, der Grund "Angler sind volkswirtschaftlich wichtig" ins Feld geführt werden kann! Bitte nicht schwafeln, sondern mal ganz konkret auf diese Frage antworten. Soll die Verteidigung des Anglers allen Ernstes anführen, dass der beschuldigte Karpfenangler mit seinen getätigten Ausgaben von sagen wir 1000 Euro für Rute, Rolle, Pieper, Fischereischein, örtliche Angelkarte, Übernachtung einen Arbeitsplatz zu 0,025 Prozent sichern und zu 0,0000xxx0000001 Prozent zum BIP (das wären dann wohl "die konkreten Umstände") beitragen wollte und dies eben wichtiger ist als der objektiv verletzte Fisch? Oder wie stellt Ihr, also Du und der "echte" Jurist Euch das bei den gegebenen rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen vor?
> 
> ...




Du erwartest eine sachliche Argumentation und kommst selber mit grosser Polemik um die Ecke?  
Geil!

Geht es NUR um den Karpfen?
ich denke nicht. Hier kann man jeden Fisch einbringen.  

Desweiteren wer entscheidet im Ernstfall ob es um C&R geht oder um eine selektive Entnahme geht?

Die Einführung eines Entnahmefenster wird von vielen Anglern und Fachleuten befürwortet.
Damit hätten wir dann schon mal Paylake ähnliche zustände für Verbandsgewässer etc..

Es ist leider so wie Thomas es beschreibt.

Die unsere Angelverbände pinkeln uns eher ans Bein statt ordentliche Lobbyarbeit für Angler zu betreiben.
Nur wenn deren Felle am wegschwimmen sind, kommt ein Statement wie von Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp bezüglich Angelverbot in NRW.
Werden Angler aber vor Gericht gezerrt schlägt man sich wieder auf die Seite der Gesetzgebung. (Mein empfinden wenn ich diverse Kommentare zu z.b. Trophäenangeln lese)

Das ganze Delimma fing damals in den 80igern an. 
Der VDSF meinte ja seinen Star- Staatsanwalt auf die Angler los lassen zu müssen. Statt vernünftige Lobbyarbeit für Angler...
Weiter gehts dann mit diversen "Einzelfällen" = Schnauze halten es könnte schlimmer kommen.
Einiges anderes hat Thomas bereits aufgeführt.

Das Rad zurück zu drehen ist natürlich schwer. Aber nicht unmöglich.
Muss man aber evtl. auch nicht. Es würde reichen dieses zum Stillstand zu bringen.

Aber solange Angler den Angelkollegenen an********n der ein Foto von seinen Fang macht...(absolutes unverständnis)...
Angler meinen mit C&D die besseren Angler zu sein als welche Angler die C&R betreiben...


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Das Fangen eines Fisches, nur um ihn zu fotografieren, ist kein sinnvoller Grund!
Wenn ich aber beim Zanderfischen einen Hecht fange und den zurücksetze, weil ich keinen Hecht essen mag, sprich ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, dann ist zurücksetzen zum Wohl des Fisches. Katzenfutter draus zu machen, wäre nämlich mm auch nicht sinnvoll.

Aber reines c&r lehne ich strikt ab, das empfinde ich persönlich als vorsätzliche Tierquälerei mit Ansage.


Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit der Schweizer Gestaltung wird es eben quasi unmöglich, wegen C+R  aus Tierschutzgründen verurteilt zu werden, weil sie mit Naturschutz einen weitere, wichtigen Grund fürs Angeln akzeptiert haben.



Was schlicht falsch ist, auch in der Schweiz bleibt der Nahrungserwerb das zentrale Kriterium. Du darfst damit in der Schweiz genauso wenig wie in Deutschland mit dem Vorsatz an ein Gewässer gehen, jeden Fisch zurückzusetzen. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn der Grund für die Änderung war die Einsicht, dass jeder lebende und lebensfähige Fisch (was laut Schweiz im konkreten Fall eben nur der Angler beurteilen kann) wichtig für das Gewässer im Sinne des Naturschutzes sei und daher  auch kein allgemeines Abknüppelgebot mehr besteht, sondern das dem Angler überlassen bleibt.



Welches Abknüppelgebot leitet sich aus dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz ab?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln nur zur Verwertung (nicht Angeln mit Verwertungsabsicht, wohlgemerkt!!



Wo steht ein generelles Verwertungsgebot?


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Das Fangen eines Fisches, nur um ihn zu fotografieren, ist kein sinnvoller Grund!
> Wenn ich aber beim Zanderfischen einen Hecht fange und den zurücksetze, weil ich keinen Hecht essen mag, sprich ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, dann ist zurücksetzen zum Wohl des Fisches. Katzenfutter draus zu machen, wäre nämlich mm auch nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> Aber reines c&r lehne ich strikt ab, das empfinde ich persönlich als vorsätzliche Tierquälerei mit Ansage.
> ...



Warum nicht?

Übrigens geht die Meinung in den Verbänden um, dass JEDER nicht geschonte Fisch verwertet werden kann und muss!
(Beispiel: Aufhebung eines Mindestmaßes Welse. Daraus leiten viele Angler nun ein Entnahmezwang für Welse ab.)
Ob nun Tiere für das Katzenfutter im Laden sterben oder Dein gefangener Fisch.

Das ist sowas von....S c h e i s s e g al.

Ohne Foto wüssten die Bürger nicht mal das es noch Fische in unseren Gewässern gibt.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du erwartest eine sachliche Argumentation und kommst selber mit grosser Polemik um die Ecke?
> Geil!



In jedem meiner Postings findest Du konkrete Beispiele, Szenarien und Fragen, die allerdings mit allgemeinem, zurechtgebogenen BlaBla beantwortet werden. Auch Du trägst - wie immer - nicht zur Klärung bei.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Desweiteren wer entscheidet im Ernstfall ob es um C&R geht oder um eine selektive Entnahme geht?



Im Zweifel ein Gericht, entlang der Abwägung der vorgebrachten vernünftigen Gründe im Einzelfall. Meist zugunsten des Anglers, wenn man sich nicht ganz dämlich anstellt. 



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die Einführung eines Entnahmefenster wird von vielen Anglern und Fachleuten befürwortet. Damit hätten wir dann schon mal Paylake ähnliche zustände für Verbandsgewässer etc..



Moment, das ist nicht die Diskussion, die Du offenbar - wie immer - nur unzureichend verfolgt hast. Abgesehen davon, gibt es einen Angler, der rechtskräftig verurteilt wurde, weil er keine Verwertung für einen zu großen Fisch hatte? Und dabei meine ich im Bezug zum Tierschutzgesetzgesetz, nicht im Bezug zu bescheuerten Gewässerbestimmungen oder konkretem Landesfischereirecht, dass gegebenenfalls eine Zwangsentnahme vorsieht.


----------



## MrFloppy (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und ohne selbstdarstellerisches posten der fänge gäbe es keine tierquälerdiskussion....

Was ich mit meinem posting sagen wollte: es sollte dem angler überlassen sein, ob er einen gefangenen fisch entnimmt, oder eben nicht. Nur sollte der zweck des angelns als möglicher nahrungserwerb erhalten bleiben. Die entnahme zu verteufeln halte ich für gutmenschentum, wovon wir schon mehr als genug haben!

Wenn ich als bekennder c+r'ler die fische wirklich schonen will, dann verwende ich ausschließlich einzelhaken ohne widerhaken, damit ist die verletzungsgefahr für den fisch am geringsten. Alles andere ist pseudomoral, dann geht es um egopflege: ich hab den größten.... fisch gefangen, sehr her und beweundert mich. Ach und alle, die einen kapitalen entnehmen, sind verbrecher, die mir die chance nehmen, diesen fisch auch zu fangen. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



			
				MrFloppy schrieb:
			
		

> Und ohne selbstdarstellerisches posten der fänge gäbe es keine tierquälerdiskussion....


Doch natürlich, weil die Schützer und Rechtler  Angler und Angeln als solches weghaben wollen!

Die setzen immer da an, wos gerade leicht geht - jetzt eben (Doku Hobby mit Widerhaken) bei solchen Paylakes. Trifft und soll auch aber am Ende ALLE Angler treffen....

Selbst ohne jedes Foto vom zurücksetzen und ohne jede Anlage/Paylake würden die trotzdem weiter auf Angler und das Angeln losgehen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...





			
				MrFloppy schrieb:
			
		

> es sollte dem angler überlassen sein, ob er einen gefangenen fisch entnimmt, oder eben nicht.


Genau das wird mit dem Beschluss hier und Angeln nur Verwertung immer schwieriger werden, weil der Bewirtschafter (hier Paylake, Tierschutz gilt ja aber auch an allen anderen Gewässern) in "Haftung" genommen werden soll, dass er untersagt, maßige Fische zurückzusetzen und auch konkret mit Maßnahmen das sicherstellen muss (nur Gewässerordnung reicht nicht)..

Vorbild wird da der bayerische §11 AFVIG werden, nachdem auch der Angler nicht selber entscheiden darf, sondern der Bewirtschafter im Sinne der Hege alle nicht entnehmbaren Fische schützen soll (wenns genehmigt wird) und die Angler daher im Rahmen der Hege jeden nicht geschonten Fisch entnehmen müssen (weswegen auch der Verwertungszwang wegfällt - Hege!) ..

Wer also wie Du selektive Entnahme will, MUSS eigentlich Angeln nur zur Verwertung ablehnen und für weitere Gründe kämpfen, da mit Angeln nur zum Verwerten (nicht mit Verwertungsabsicht - zum verwerten!) dem Angler diese Möglichkeit immer mehr genommen werden wird, selber entscheiden zu dürfen.


----------



## gründler (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ist angeln tierqual/angeln ist tierqual....... bei goooogel rein und man hat die nächsten 3 Monate was zu lesen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer also wie Du selektive Entnahme will, MUSS eigentlich Angeln nur zur Verwertung ablehnen



Nö. Er muss lediglich ein generelles Entnahmegebot (was sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht herleiten lässt) in natürlichen Gewässern ablehnen, kann aber im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vollumfänglich die grundlegende Entnahme- und Verwertungsabsicht als vernünftigen Grund unterstützen. Wie in der Schweiz .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Der sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln ist das Verwerten - nicht die Verwertungsabsicht.

Und natürlich kann man diesen Grund unterstützen - aber eben nicht als alleinigen wie bis jetzt.

Mehr als dünnes Eis..


			
				Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:
			
		

> Er muss lediglich ein generelles Entnahmegebot (was sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht herleiten lässt) in natürlichen Gewässern ablehnen


Siehe Bayern, AFVIG 11, wie einfach sich das herleiten lässt und vom Großteil der Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten so noch unterstützt wird - es ist ja schon Praxis und geltendes Recht........

Und das Schweizer Modell hat damit rein gar nix zu tun, da dort ja gerade Naturschutz (zurücksetzen lebensfähiger Fische ) ÜBER den individuellen Tierschutz gestellt wurde und das als sinnvoll erachtet....


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Von diesen Gründen darfst du gerne weiter Träumen, nur gibt es solche in Deutschland leider nicht.
> 
> Da kann auch kein Verband was dran ändern. Deshalb wäre es bestenfalls kontraproduktiv, würden sich die Anglerverbände für das Spaßangeln einsetzen.
> Das gibt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nämlich einfach nicht her. Und das ist keineswegs etwas Neues.
> ...




Du liest wenigstens auch den Volltext....:m


Wie hätte die Entscheidung des OVG denn auch sonst ausfallen sollen?

Hätten sie im konkreten Fall dem Antragssteller stattgegeben, dann hätte sein Rechtsbehelf gegen die Ordnungsverfügung erstmal aufschiebende Wirkung gehabt - bzw. die sofortige Vollziehbarkeit der behördlichen Verfügung wäre vom Tisch gewesen - zumindest bis zum Hauptsachverfahren (das kommt ja auch noch) und diese Form der Angelei wäre bis dahin erstmal sanktionsfrei in der Anlage weiterhin möglich gewesen.

Hätte das OVG vielleicht schreiben sollen:

- "das Interesse des Antragsstellers daran, Großfische gegen ordentlich $$$ wieder und wieder lediglich für ein Trophäenphoto fangen zu lassen, obwohl diese stets wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen, rechtfertigt diese Form der Angelei auch vor dem Hintergrund des Tierschutzgesetzes?

Ach ja - laut Sachverhalt wurde da anscheinend auch nicht immer gekeschert und und und....!

lol

Wohl kaum.

Das Gericht hatte den Sachverhalt - so wie er nunmal ist - und hatte das Gesetz und hat auf dieser Basis den vorliegenden Beschluss gefaßt.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass ein Parteivorbringen a la:

- Angeln ist volkswirtschaftlich wichtig
- Angeln ist Erholung für hart arbeitende Menschen
- Angeln ist Tradition und Brauchtumspflege
- Können Fische denn überhaupt leiden?

blablablabla.....

etwas an dieser verwaltungsgerichtlichen Entscheidung geändert hätte.

Zur Tradition läßt sich auch anführen, dass man früher (vor 30 oder 40 Jahren) vermutlich jeden sofort entmündigt hätte, der gefangene Fische bloß photographiert und dann wieder reingeworfen hätte.

Ich denke schon, dass Angeln zu jeder Zeit den Menschen *AUCH* (!!! - ich betone *AUCH*!!!) Spaß gemacht hat.

Aber - Spaß alleine - oder gar der bloße Wunsch nach einem Angeber-Beweis-Fischphoto reicht eben *nicht*, um das Angeln (auch rechtlich) zu rechtfertigen - das ist nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern mittlerweile auch die Meinung vieler Menschen wie z.B. Angler, Richter, "normale Menschen" = Nichtangler, Behörden usw...!

Sowohl rechtlich, als auch "moralisch-ethisch" ist es heutzutage einfach nicht mehr machbar, das Angeln als bloßen Freizeitspaß durchzuboxen, wenn von vornerein keinerlei Verwertung des gefangenen Fisches geplant, gewünscht oder auch nur angedacht ist.

Muss man nicht gut finden - kann man sicher auch mit mehr oder weniger "guten" (also tragenden!) Argumenten anzweifeln (das macht Thomas z.B. ja auch - ist seine Sicht der Dinge - ich persönlich sehe es halt´ einfach anders!) - *DAS* ist aber die aktuelle Lage!

Wer in dieser Lage meint, der Beschluss sei "falsch", der verkennt die Realität!

Das ist kein "Einknicken vor Schützern" oder sonstwem, sondern eine nüchterne Betrachtung der Lage!

Klar kann man Gesetze ändern - bekämpfen - dagegen Sturm laufen - bessere Verbände fordern, mehr Lobbyarbeit etc. - aber was wird solch´ ein Kampf der Mehrheit der Angler bringen?

Vor allem wäre es ein Kampf der Mehrheit für eine Art und Weise des Angelns, wie sie nur eine Minderheit betreibt.

Die Frage ist nun, wie man der GESAMTANGLERSCHAFT nun einen Gefallen tut!?!

1. Kämpft man für´s Spaßangeln - in welcher Form auch immer - egal ob Paylake, wie im OVG-Beschluss - oder einfach nur "normales" aber eben von vornerein so garnicht auf Verwertung gerichtetes Angeln?

oder

2. Man besinnt sich darauf, wie die Mehrheit alle Angler nunmal angelt?! - das dürfte eine Form des sog. "C&D" sein, bei dem ein gewisse Ausrichtung *AUCH* auf Verwertung besteht, was aber eben nicht heißen muss, dass jeder geangelte Fisch entnommen werden muss.

Na, was meint ihr?

....und bitte nicht sich in "Angel-Utopia" verlieren, sondern einfach mal realistisch die aktuelle Lage betrachten und dabei mal etwas realistisch sein!

Ich persönlich denke, wir werden alle früher und vermutlich erstmal endgültig gezwungen sein, jeden nicht geschonten und maßigen Fisch zu entnehmen und abzuschlagen, wenn wir uns als Angler nicht selber gegen die Auswüchse der reinen "Spaßangelei" und ihre folgen stellen.

...aber das ist nur meine Meinung...!

Sie ist hier nicht populär - auch nicht gerne gesehen - paßt auch so garnicht in die "Marschrichtung" die hier angestrebt wird.

Die Gründe für die Sanktionen liegen nicht nur bei unseren miesen Verbänden, die wirklich nicht viel für uns Angler tun, sondern eher bei den Anglern selbst, bzw. bei den "Extremos" unter den Anglern.

Ich sehe mich nicht in der Pflicht, für die reinen "Alles-Releaser" zu kämpfen - sie jucken mich im Grunde nicht (alles was die wieder reinwerfen kann ich schließlich wieder fangen und vernaschen!) - aber ich bin es leid, durch deren Angelei immer weiter in meiner Angelei gegängelt zu werden!

So - nun haut´ ruhig drauf - ich sehe es mittlerweile einfach so!

Petri!


Ernie

PS:

Wenn jetzt wieder zitiert wird, um mich zu widerlegen, dann bitte nicht nur Fragmente, die nicht den Gesamtkontext wiedergeben!



Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Das Gericht hatte den Sachverhalt - so wie er nunmal ist - und hatte das Gesetz und hat auf dieser Basis den vorliegenden Beschluss gefaßt.


Richtig, weil die Verbände jahrelang geschlafen haben und Angeln nur zur Verwertung bis heute unterstützen und so die Richter sich auch auf diese Anglerfeinde noch berufen können.

In der jetzigen Lage war nix anderes zu erwarten.

Und das wird am Ende allen auf die Füße fallen.

Weil die Verbände jahrzehntelang geschlafen und nix gemacht haben und vor den Schützern und Gesetzgebern eingeknickt sind.

Und je länger sie jetzt weiterschlafen statt endlich anzufangen, dagegen vorzugehen, dass man nur zur Verwertung (zur Verwertung, nicht mit Verwertungsabsicht) angelt, desto schneller werden alle rechtlich zu reinen Abknüppelanglern gemacht..

Du kannst noch so sehr gegen die von Dir verhassten Zurücksetzer und Trophäenangler vorgehen und wirst wahrscheinlich auch (siehe Beschluss) Erfolg haben. 

Nur werden die Schützer und Rechtler dann nicht aufhören, keine Panik. 
Dann kommen die näxten dran, mit den gleichen Argumenten - dann auch wieder alles schlucken und einknicken?..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...



Ich klink mich hier jetzt aber aus und lass euch weiter Schützerpropaganda machen.

Die Fälle, wenns dann Vereine trifft oder Angler an Vereinsgewässern mit der letztlich gleichen Argumentation wie hier beim Paylake, werd ich dann auflisten, sobald sie bekannt werden.


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln ist das Verwerten - nicht die Verwertungsabsicht.
> 
> Und natürlich kann man diesen Grund unterstützen - aber eben nicht als alleinigen wie bis jetzt.
> 
> ...



In einen Straftatbestand gehört eben auch ein subjektiver Teil - das ist zunächt mal eine Verwertungsabsicht.

Deine Sicht der Dinge ist anscheinend mittlerweile die von Drosse - nämlich etwa die, dass man jeden gefangenen Fisch entnehmen und verwerten muss und ansonsten garnicht angeln dürfe, wenn man dazu nicht bereit ist.

Das siehst Du als Schwarzmaler so - kann man - muss man aber sicher nicht zwingend.

Nach meiner persönlichen Auslegung bedeutet "Angeln zur Verwertung", dass ich losziehe, um einen Fisch zu fangen, den ich dann auch verwerten KANN und WILL.

Ob diese meine persönliche Auslegung  wirklich rechtssicher ist, dass kann ich Dir zu 100 % leider auch erst mitteilen, wenn ich mal einen ungeplanten Beifang zurückgesetzt habe, dafür angezeigt wurde und aus der Hauptverhandlung rauskomme (oder dem OWI-Verfahren - je nachdem).

Ich verstehe es nach wie vor so, dass ich den maßigen und nicht geschonten "Beifang-Hecht" beim Forellen- oder Zanderangeln nach wie vor zurücksetzen kann und darf, ohne gleich ein Strafverfahren an der Backe zu haben, 

*WENN* ich ihn *ohne* Photo-Wiege-Meß-Session schnellstmöglich und so schonend wie möglich vom Haken löse und schwimmen lasse, sofern er nicht erkennbar schwer verletzt ist.

Ist er schwer verletzt, dann entnehme ich ihn und schenke ihn meinen polnischen Nachbarn zur Verwertung!


Wir werden es bald erfahren, was "Angeln zur Verwertung" in der Konsequenz bedeutet!

Solltest Du Recht behalten und wir müssen bald JEDEN gefangenen maßigen und nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten, dann wird die Ernährung meines Hundes bald noch eiweißreicher sein, als sie es schon ist!



Das sehe ich aber noch nicht kommen!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der sinnvolle Grund zum Angeln ist das Verwerten - nicht die Verwertungsabsicht.



Ich hatte Dich das schonmal gefragt. Wo steht das? Welches Urteil führt Du an? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe Bayern, AFVIG 11, wie einfach sich das herleiten lässt und vom Großteil der Fischereifachverwaltungsbeamten so noch unterstützt wird - es ist ja schon Praxis und geltendes Recht........



Da wurde überhaupt nichts hergeleitet, sondern eine Ausführungsbestimmung getroffen, die im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz so oder auch anders lauten könnte.  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das Schweizer Modell hat damit rein gar nix zu tun, da dort ja gerade Naturschutz (zurücksetzen lebensfähiger Fische ) ÜBER den individuellen Tierschutz gestellt wurde und das als sinnvoll erachtet....



Deine Interpretation beruht auf einer bewusst falschen und zusammenhanglosen Darstellung des Schweizer Rechts und ist deswegen Quatsch. Aus der Vollzugshilfe: "das* Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb* ist aber grundsätzlich als *gerechtfertigt* zu betrachten"; "Art. 23, Abs. 1, Bst. a TSchV *verbietet *deshalb das *Angeln mit der Absicht*, die *Fische wieder freizulassen*"; "Die Bundesämter gehen davon aus, dass Angelfischerinnen und -fischer prinzipiell *mit der Absicht angeln, Fische zum Verzehr zu fangen und zu entnehmen*."; "Auf *eine generelle Entnahmepflicht* gefangener Fische durch den Angler hat der Gesetzgeber im Hinblick auf ökologische Überlegungen bewusst *verzichte*t."; "Wie in den Erläuterungen zu Art. 23, Abs. 1, Bst. a TSchV dargelegt ist, können gefangene Fische* im Einzelfall* auch dann wieder *zurückgesetzt werden*, wenn sie die Bedingungen für eine Entnahme erfüllen würden. Dies ist aber *nur *dann *zulässig*, wenn ein *ökologischer Grund* besteht."; "Es wird dabei *vorausgesetzt*, *dass Angelfischerinnen und -fischer bei der Beurteilung* der Fische* in guter Absicht handeln*"...

Es handelt sich mithin um Ausnahmen im Einzelfall, die mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar sind. Grundsätzlich* wird aber immer eine Verwertungsabsicht vorausgesetzt*. Und wie beschrieben, bis Du nicht das Gegenteil beweist, erlaubt das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz ebenfalls ein Zurücksetzen, zumindest wenn Du für einen nicht beabsichtigten Fang keine Verwertung hattest. Ich schätze sogar mal, wenn Du vorgegebenermaßen auf Hornis angelst und eine Meerforelle zurücksetzt, weil sie Deiner Meinung nach viel zu selten ist, dass Dich dafür in D. ebenfalls kein Gericht auf Basis des Tierschutzgesetzes verknackt. Das wäre aber in der Tat zu prüfen...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du liest wenigstens auch den Volltext....:m
> 
> 
> Wie hätte die Entscheidung des OVG denn auch sonst ausfallen sollen?
> ...




Stand der Dinge jetzt: Spassangeln kein vernünftiger Grund

Diese Meinung in der Gesellschaft ist aber änderbar!
Man kann es mindestens versuchen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Solltest Du Recht behalten und wir müssen bald JEDEN gefangenen maßigen und nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten, dann wird die Ernährung meines Hundes bald noch eiweißreicher sein, als sie es schon ist!



Zum letzten hier:
In Bayern isses schon so nach der AFVIG - die können im Amigofreistaat nur froh sein, dass das nicht schon flächendeckend kontrolliert und durchgesetzt wird..


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juli 2015)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig, weil die Verbände jahrelang geschlafen haben und Angeln nur zur Verwertung bis heute unterstützen und so die Richter sich auch auf diese Anglerfeinde noch berufen können.
> 
> In der jetzigen Lage war nix anderes zu erwarten.
> 
> ...



Nö.

Das ist so gekommen, *weil Angler so angeln* und weil Betreiber sowas anbieten, um Geld an genau diesen Anglern zu verdienen.

Zweifelsohne sind unsere Verbände Mist - haben geschlafen - arbeiten teilweise auch gegen Angler, aber Ursache sind primär *Angler die so angeln!*

Petri!

Ernie



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dich das schonmal gefragt. Wo steht das? Welches Urteil führt Du an?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

#6

Ernie



Sharpo schrieb:


> Stand der Dinge jetzt: Spassangeln kein vernünftiger Grund
> 
> Diese Meinung in der Gesellschaft ist aber änderbar!
> Man kann es mindestens versuchen!



Warum sollte in diesem Fall die Mehrheit, die NICHT *NUR* zum Spaß angelt für die Minderheit kämpfen, die ihre Extremform der Nicht-und-niemals-Verwertungsangelei betreibt?

Eigentlich juckt mich echt nicht, wer wie genau angelt, aber wenn meine Angelei weiter und weiter eingeschränkt wird, aufgrund der Art und Weise, wie andere sehr öffentlichkeitsstrebend angeln, *DANN* juckt mich das!

Ich denke die Gesamtanglerschaft wurde primär deswegen gegängelt, weil in den letzten Jahren, die neue Form der offenbar trendigen "Alles-Zurückschmeißangelei" auch und gerade medial (Internet, Zeitungen, Videos etc.) so stark zugenommen hat.

...aber das ist natürlich nur meine hier unpopuläre Meinung!



Nicht die Verbände alleine sind schuld - sondern primär *ANGLER, DIE SO ANGELN*!!!

Hier wird immer der "mündige Angler" gefordert - das sind wir im Grunde gewesen, bis diese Auswüchse als Ursache mehr und mehr Entmündigungen mit sich brachten!

Warum gibt es den § 11 in Bayern als "Abknüppelgebot"- na - um dem "C&R" Einhalt zu gebieten - gäbe es den § auch ohne ausuferndes  "C&R"?

Na - ich denke nicht - aber was weiß ich schon!



Ernie


----------



## Sharpo (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Warum sollte in diesem Fall die Mehrheit, die NICHT *NUR* zum Spaß angelt für die Minderheit kämpfen, die ihre Extremform der Nicht-und-niemals-Verwertungsangelei betreibt?
> 
> Eigentlich juckt mich echt nicht, wer wie genau angelt, aber wenn meine Angelei weiter und weiter eingeschränkt wird, aufgrund der Art und Weise, wie andere sehr öffentlichkeitsstrebend angeln, *DANN* juckt mich das!
> 
> ...



Weil auch diese Angler mit C&D keinen Freifahrtsschein haben.

Weil einige Verantwortliche in den Verbänden und auch Politik der Meinung sind (seit den 80iger und davor übrigens) , jeder nicht geschützte Fisch kann und muss verwertet werden.


----------



## Vanner (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

@ Ernie1973
Ich finde deine Äußerungen, zum eigentlichen Thema hier, okay. Leider ist die derzeitige Rechtslage ja so wie du sie darstellst. Natürlich wäre es, aus meiner Sicht, sehr wünschenswert, wenn daran etwas geändert werden würde. Spaßangeln, warum eigentlich nicht. Das muß jetzt nicht jeder gut finden aber es würde vieles vereinfachen. 





> Warum sollte in diesem Fall die Mehrheit, die NICHT *NUR* zum Spaß angelt für die Minderheit kämpfen, die ihre Extremform der Nicht-und-niemals-Verwertungsangelei betreibt?


 

Warum, ja da hab ich nebenbei auch so meine Vorstellungen. Ich bin kein reiner C&R Angler, eher C&D, das mal vorweg geschickt. Gegen die C&R - Angler habe ich aber auch nichts, man kann auch nur aus Spaß angeln. 

Warum dann also gegen die jetzige Rechtslage kämpfen? Da wäre z.B. für mich folgendes mit ausschlaggebend.:

Ich habe vor, einen 24Std. Ansitz auf Karpfen zu machen. Nun habe ich das Glück und fange innerhalb kurzer Zeit meine, sagen wir mal 3 Karpfen für die Verwertung. Mitnehmen darf ich hier max. 3 und gehälterte Fische dürfen bei uns nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Nun wäre mein Angeltag rein theoretisch zu Ende und ich müßte das Angeln einstellen. Klar, ich könnte auf einen anderen Zielfisch umschwenken, hab ich aber keinen Bock drauf oder habe evtl, auch nicht die entsprechenden Sachen für dabei. Also angle ich weiter auf Karpfen, weil ich Spaß am Angeln habe. Entspricht ab diesem Zeitpunkt also bei jedem weiteren Fang dem C&R/Spaßangeln, da ich die zusätzlich gefangenen Fische ja wieder ins Wasser entlasse. Die Verwertungsabsicht ist vorbei da das Fanglimit erreicht ist. Genau da trifft es den "normalen" Angler. Gerade in diesem Fall, und der ist nicht selten und egal auf welche Fischart geangelt wird, würde Rechtssicherheit durchaus weiter helfen. 

Das wäre z.B. ein Grund, warum die Mehrheit der Angler auch dafür kämpfen sollte, das Angeln halt nicht nur zur Verwertung betrieben werden muß sondern auch aus Spaß erfolgen kann.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ihr seid hier ja immer noch am Rumrödeln!

Sorry, habe gerade nur ein Bisschen viel zu tun! Ächz!
Schaffe es daher nicht mal nachzulesen!

Aber keine Bange, der re-entry kommt noch!


----------



## NedRise (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

In Deutschland gibt es keine Angelkultur sowie in UK z.B. daher kommen diese Verwertungsdiskussionen, kann ja jeder machen, und verwerten. Aber diese ablehnende Haltung mit moralischen Überlegenheitsgefühl anderen Anglern gegenüber geht mir nicht in den Kopf, das Tierschutzgesetz im Bezug auf das Angeln ist eine Farce, und hilft keinem,weder den Fischen noch den Anglern.

Das ist so absurd, selbst bei den viel geschmähten Osteurpäischen Staaten setzt sich die Einsicht durch das Angeln mehr ist als Fischfilets.  Und warum es irgendwie moralisch besser sein soll einen Fisch an seinen Hund zu verfüttern,anstatt in wieder schwimmen zu lassen muss mir auch erst einer erklären.

Wer glaubt das Einschränkungen beim angeln kämmen durch ein paar Profielierungssüchtige Angler und nicht durch eine Anglerfeindliche Lobbyarbeit, bitte sehr.Glaube aber das verkehrt die Tatsachen, diese sind nur"nützliche Idi..ten.


----------



## guetselman (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es keine Angelkultur sowie in UK z.B. daher kommen diese Verwertungsdiskussionen, kann ja jeder machen, und verwerten. Aber diese ablehnende Haltung mit moralischen Überlegenheitsgefühl anderen Anglern gegenüber geht mir nicht in den Kopf, das Tierschutzgesetz im Bezug auf das Angeln ist eine Farce, und hilft keinem,weder den Fischen noch den Anglern.
> 
> Das ist so absurd, selbst bei den viel geschmähten Osteurpäischen Staaten setzt sich die Einsicht durch das Angeln mehr ist als Fischfilets.  Und warum es irgendwie moralisch besser sein soll einen Fisch an seinen Hund zu verfüttern,anstatt in wieder schwimmen zu lassen muss mir auch erst einer erklären.
> 
> Wer glaubt das Einschränkungen beim angeln kämmen durch ein paar Profielierungssüchtige Angler und nicht durch eine Anglerfeindliche Lobbyarbeit, bitte sehr.Glaube aber das verkehrt die Tatsachen, diese sind nur"nützliche Idi..ten.


Ned, es geht nicht darum C&R in Frage zu stellen. Im Gegenteil, finde ich - *für mich *- moralisch völlig ok. Ich hatte aber auch - moralisch - früher keine Bedenken den lebenden Köfi zu nutzen, Setzkescher aufzustellen und ich hätte auch nie ein Problem mit dem Wettkampfangeln gehabt.

Aber es gibt nun mal viele Menschen, die all diese Dinge, mehr oder weniger, moralisch verwerflich finden. Das kann ich akzeptieren und habe mich somit darauf, angeltechnisch, eingestellt. Tat und tut mir nicht (sonderlich) weh.
Außer alte Gewohnheiten aufzugeben passierte da nicht wirklich viel.

Es geht mir (und anderen) darum, dass C&R häufig Hand in Hand mit Photosessions, YT Videos usw  auftritt.
Wenn jeder C&R Angler seine Fische heimlich, still und leise ohne große Sache vom Haken lösen würde, wette ich, hätten wir diese Diskussion nicht - und könnten all die Dinge, die ich oben aufgeführt habe, wahrscheinlich noch heute erleben.

Dagegen stehen Profilierungssucht, Hochglanzmagazine, Zeitungsberichte usw die die verfügbaren Medienkanäle nutzen und dadurch leider auch bei denen Gehör finden, die gegen das Angeln allgemein sind. Wir, bzw eine kleinere Anzahl an Anglern, schaufeln uns also u.U. das eigene Grab.

Schade.

Petri


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



guetselman schrieb:


> Ned, es geht nicht darum C&R in Frage zu stellen.



Soll jeder handhaben wie er will. Ist mir an sich auch völlig wumpe. Im Kern scheint es doch zwei Ansätze zu geben. Die einen wollen mit dem Kopf durch die Wand und reißen dabei möglicherweise das Haus ein. Die anderen wollen die Türen offenhalten, und sehen, dass wenn nicht alles direkt durch die  Vordertür passt, gibts eben auch noch Hintertürchen. 

Die Beschäftigung mit den Hintertürchen erscheint mir erfolgversprechender. Zumal da in Tat noch Potenzial ist, Stichwort individuelle Freiheit zur Entnahme bei grundsätzlich vorhandener Entnahmeabsicht, Entnahmefenster... Dieses Potenzial sehe ich bei einer grundsätzlichen Infragestellung des Tierschutzgesetzes nicht. Ebensowenig bei dem Versuch, für individuelles Zurücksetzen, volkswirtschaftliche Gründe, Brauchtum, Bildung irgendwas ins Feld zu führen. 

Wenn man sich in einen Kampf begibt, sollte man immer auch ein wenig auf die Deckung achten. So 5 Mark ins Phrasenschwein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf reines C&R stimmt das Argument auch nicht. Der volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen von reinen C&R-Anglern ist aus zweierlei Gründen kaum bis nicht vorhanden. Erstens ist ihre Anzahl unter den Anglern minimal, ihre zusammengerechneten Ausgaben lächerlich im Maßstab der Volkswirtschaft. Das würde Dir jedes in Auftrag gegebenes Gutachten bestätigen. Zweitens entginge der Volkswirtschaft als solches auch nichts, die oben angeführten 1000 Kröten des Karpfenanglers würden einfach für etwas anderes ausgegeben werden. Sie gingen der Volkswirtschaft nicht verloren. Noch nichtmal, wenn der Karpfenangler die 1000 Kröten nach Frankreich tragen würde und so zum Ausgleich des Leistungsbilanzdefizits beitragen würde.






Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Catch & Decide kannst Du - wenn Gewässerregeln oder das Landesfischereirecht dem nicht entgegenstehen - auch in Deutschland betreiben. Aus dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz ergibt sich nach wie vor kein individuelles Abknüppelgebot.



Ist ja alles nicht ganz falsch. Ist aber alles auch nicht ganz richtig.

Geht es um den Erhalt von Paylakes? Geht es um C&R? Geht es um selektives zurücksetzen?

Nein. Im Grunde geht es einzig und alleine um die Rechtfertigung der Angelfischerei. 

Es ist sehr blauäugig zu hoffen, dass mit dem einzig anerkannten, vernünftigen Grund - nämlich angeln zur Verwertung - nur der Minderheit der grundsätzlichen C&Rer der Garaus gemacht wird. Das mag der erste Schritt sein, sicher jedoch nicht der letzte. In Verbindung z.B. mit Fangbegrenzungen und gesundheitlich bedenklich belasteten Fischen wird damit die Angelfischerei wie wir sie heute noch kennen, auf eine rudimentäre Form beschnitten die mit Freizeitgestaltung nichts mehr gemein hat.   

Das mag für die Klientel, die schon heute ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb angelt, nicht tragisch erscheinen. Doch zum einen schätze ich deren Zahl als noch geringen ein, als die der C&Rer, zum anderen ist auch für die das angeln dann beendet, wenn die zur Verwertung benötigte Fangmenge erreicht ist. 

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, wenn man etwas weiter denkt, betrifft es uns daher (fast) alle.





MrFloppy schrieb:


> Das Fangen eines Fisches, nur um ihn zu fotografieren, ist kein sinnvoller Grund!
> Wenn ich aber beim Zanderfischen einen Hecht fange und den zurücksetze, weil ich keinen Hecht essen mag, sprich ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, dann ist zurücksetzen zum Wohl des Fisches. Katzenfutter draus zu machen, wäre nämlich mm auch nicht sinnvoll.
> 
> Aber reines c&r lehne ich strikt ab, das empfinde ich persönlich als vorsätzliche Tierquälerei mit Ansage.



Selbstverständlich ist es ein sinnvoller Grund, die gefangenen Fische zur Tiernahrung zu verwerten. Ob das der Sinn der Angelfischerei sein soll, ist jedoch zu hinterfragen.
Und... es geht nicht um C&R, sondern ums Angeln allgemein.



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Nö. Er muss lediglich ein generelles Entnahmegebot (was sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht herleiten lässt) in natürlichen Gewässern ablehnen, kann aber im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vollumfänglich die grundlegende Entnahme- und Verwertungsabsicht als vernünftigen Grund unterstützen. Wie in der Schweiz .



Siehe oben. 

Der Deutsche Michel wird die Hintertürchen schneller erkennen, als wir da durchschlüpfen können.
Selbstredend wird eine generelle Entnahmepflicht die Folge sein und lässt sich wunderbar ableiten. Eine Liste der Fische, die irrtümlich gefangen und nicht für den Verzehr geeignet sind, ist schnell geschrieben. Für den Rest gibt es keinen vernünftigen Grund, diese zurück zu setzen.


----------



## NedRise (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Darauf läuft es hinaus,generelle Entnahmepflicht, Verwertungsmöglichkeit muss von vorne herein bestehen ansonsten braucht man nicht zu angeln.

Irgendwann ist das einzige Hintertûrchen dass das keiner kontrollieren kann, wegen dem Personslmangeln.

Gruss 

Michael


----------



## Purist (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



NedRise schrieb:


> Darauf läuft es hinaus,generelle Entnahmepflicht, Verwertungsmöglichkeit muss von vorne herein bestehen ansonsten braucht man nicht zu angeln.



Darauf läuft es nicht hinaus, indirekt haben wir das durch das Tierschutzgesetz schon längst, das wollen nur viele nicht begreifen. Man kann jetzt Traumtänzer spielen und die ewigen Argumente der Industrieabhängigen (vor allem der Fachmagazine) herunterbeten, die nur den maximaler Profit (durch viele große Fische und deutlich mehr Angler) beabsichtigen, das hilft aber nichts, wenn es schon der eigene Verein in Rechtstreue anders sieht.

Irgendwo werde ich es hier schon einmal geschrieben haben, aber auch ich mache C&D, schaue ich mich aber vorher um (den Tip gab's bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung von einem Kontrolleur, der durchaus bestätigt hat das er sowas ahnden müsse), und mache auch keine Fotos von lebenden Fischen, solange sie außerhalb des Wassers sind. Schlimm? Nicht unbedingt, damit kann man leben, solange es dabei bliebe..

Das Thema wäre nie derart in die Öffentlichkeit gezerrt worden, wenn sich einige von uns Anglern anders verhalten würden, öffentlich, d.h. natürlich auch im Internet, aber auch, wenn Fachblätter (und hinten dran die Hersteller) in Deutschland mit mehr Fingerspitzengefühl aggieren würden. In jedem ordentlich sortierten Zeitschriftenhandel grinsen alle paar Wochen übergroße und offensichtliche C&R Fänge die Kundschaft an. Gut, dass es all die Nichtangler nicht wissen, deren Blick auch darüber schweift.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist sehr blauäugig zu hoffen, dass mit dem einzig anerkannten, vernünftigen Grund - nämlich angeln zur Verwertung - nur der Minderheit der grundsätzlichen C&Rer der Garaus gemacht wird.



Ralf - und das betrifft auch Thomas - ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Verständnis (nicht Zustimmung) erhoffen, wie meine Argumentation und die anderer tatsächlich aufgebaut ist. Dazu noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit: ich hoffe nicht, dass C&Rlern der Garaus gemacht wird. Ich sage lediglich, das C&R (nicht C&D) nach heutiger Gesetzeslage rechtswidrig ist. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass das offene Praktizieren von C&R in logischer Konsequenz ein Einfallstor für berechtigte Anzeigen (auch hier keine normative, sondern faktenbasierte Aussage) ist, welches in der Folge zu Urteilen führen muss, wie wir es hier diskutieren. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das mag der erste Schritt sein, sicher jedoch nicht der letzte.



Erst an dieser Stelle gehen unsere Meinungen auseinander. Ich sehe einfach nicht schwarz (und auch nicht weiß). Ich glaube nur nicht, dass es ein sinnvoller Weg ist, die eigene Strategie auf einer Verteidigung rechtswidrigen Verhaltens einer kleinen Minderheit aufzubauen. Die Gründe dafür sind vielfältig: 
1) man holt sich damit unnötigerweise eine Grundsatzdiskussion über das Tierschutzgesetz an den Hals, welches eben nicht ein befürchtetes Entnahmegebot impliziert
2) ich sehe keine Erfolgschance bei einem Kampf, der das Tierschutzgesetz bzw. die darauf beruhende Rechtsprechung in den Fokus nimmt (dafür gibt es keine gesellschaftliche Mehrheit und keine Mehrheit unter Anglern und in der Folge schon gar kein politischen Willen, ein heißes Eisen anzupacken)
3) ich halte die argumentative Basis, dass Angeln vor allem aus Spaß erfolgt, dabei eine positive wirtschaftliche Wirkung und - hin und wieder - auch positive soziale und (Umwelt-)bildungsaspekte zeitigt für sehr dünn und zu angreifbar im Einzelfall
 4) ich sehe aber die negativen Folgen, wenn Angeln im öffentlichen Diskurs zunehmend mit reinem Spaßangeln mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen assoziiert werden sollte (dann und nur dann gibt es nämlich tatsächlich keinen vernünftigen Grund mehr, warum Leute durch Angeln Fische verletzen sollten)
5) ich sehe in einem solchen Weg auch keine Anschlussfähigkeit an bestehende Debatten zur Gewässerökologie, zu neuen wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen etc., was in der Folge heißt, dass tiefe Schützengräben über eine unnötige Grundsatzfrage eine sachliche Debatte zum Unsinn möglicher genereller Rücksetzverbote verhindern werden und gerade deswegen im Zweifel über den Kopf von Anglern hinweg und nicht mit Anglern, Wissenschaftlern etc gemeinsam entschieden wird.   

Das ist der Kern der Argumentation. Von daher würde ich strategisch einen vollkommen anderen Weg gehen und zwar in Anerkennung und im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz. Dabei verlieren wir nichts, können aber eine Menge gewinnen. Das angeführte Schweizer Beispiel kann - richtig verstanden - in der Tat dienlich sein, nämlich in dem Sinne, dass generelle Entnahmegebote aus ökologischen und Tierschutzgründen nicht vertretbar sind. Weiterhin muss dabei die individuelle Entscheidungsfreiheit / die gute Absicht des Anglers mit grundsätzlich vorhandener Entnahmeabsicht respektiert werden. Dafür lohnt es sich zu kämpfen und genau das käme allen Anglern einschließlich den C&Rlern zu Gute, wenn es nämlich deutlich schwerer gemacht würde, einen Vorsatz zu rechtswidrigem Handeln zu beweisen. Und die Schweizer Gründe ließen sich ohne weiteres in der deutschen Rechtsprechung / in der öffentlichen Diskussion verwenden. Wer will einen Schleienangler dazu zwingen, einen vom Aussterben bedrohten, aber entnehmbaren Aal zurückzusetzen? Wer will einen Angler dazu zwingen, einen 2,53m Wels zu verbuddeln, nur weil keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für 80 Kilo Fisch besteht? Wer will das Zurücksetzen eines 1,20 m Hechtes ankreiden, der auf Basis neuerer wissenschaftlicher Forschung noch nicht der Tendenz der Zwergwüchsigkeit anheim gefallen ist?

P.S.: Und an dieser Stelle können dann tatsächlich auch die nichtsnutzigen Verbände ins Spiel kommen, die sich aktiv gegen eine Entmündigung überwiegend geschulter und geprüfter Angler zur Wehr setzen müssen...


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Ansichten welche Ralle hier anspricht existieren doch schon längst in den Köpfen unserer Verbandsspezis.

Warum wohl soll in NRW das Fischereigesetz geändert werden? Damit wir Angler freier und ungezügelter Angeln können?

Ach Leute.....

Warum sind wohl einige der Meinung wenn es für Fische kein Mindestmaß gibt, dass diese auf jeden Fall dem Gewässer entnommen werden müssen? Siehe Thema Wels.
Solche Geschichten kommen doch nicht vom Himmel gefallen.

oder Thema Duisburger Hafen. Einzelfälle? 

Und die Geschichte in DE zeigt doch, wir Angler werden dauernd in den Po gefixxt.

Und zum Thema was der Auslöser ist.
Jo, der Angler ist Schuld. Ja irgendwie schon.
Aber eine ganz normale gesellscahftliche Entwicklung wenn sich Menschen auf die Pelle rücken.
Wäre der Angler alleine auf der Welt....

Solche Schuldzuschreibungen kann man auf alle Lebenslagen anwenden.

Wir sollten dem Bundestag vorschlagen das Fotografieren und Filmen von Wirbeltieren zu verbieten.
Ob dann der Mensch in 50 Jahren weiss wie Fische aussehen?

Ach nein, nur Angler sollte es verboten werden. Ups geht auch nicht. dann macht der Nichtangler das Foto.
Hat wer eine Idee wie man dies Regeln kann?|supergri

Ist die Anzeige an den DAFV raus? An Frau Dr. H.-K. wegen den Stinten? Fotografieren von lebenden Stinten? Oder waren die Stinte  tot?

Oh ich muss mich beeilen, meine Tochter verhüllen. Sonst heisst es bald sie ist selber Schuld wenn se dumm angemacht wird oder noch schlimmer..vergewaltigt wird.

Und den Verbotsantrag von Blinker & Co. muss ich auch noch schreiben....
Geht ja garnicht das diese medien Fotos von Fischen zeigen.

Scheixx Freiheit in diesem Land.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du erwartest eine sachliche Argumentation und kommst selber mit grosser Polemik um die Ecke?
> Geil!





Sharpo schrieb:


> blablabla



Merkste was?

Ich schreibe es über Deinem Antwortstatement, weil ich keine Lust habe, den Trööt durch weiteres persönliches Gelaber zu belasten, ab dann ignoriere ich weitere Postings von Dir. Das blabla ist eine Kurzzusammenfassung Deines Statements zuvor, indem nichts, aber auch gar nichts Sachdienliches steht, obwohl Du ja vermeintliche Polemik bei anderen kritisierst. Was die Karpfenangler angeht, scheint es bei Dir ein Problem mit dem verstehenden Lesen zu geben (Fähigkeit, nicht Willen). Sonst hätte sich Dir aus dem Kontext meiner Aussage erschlossen, dass an Stelle des Karpfenanglers auch Barschangelanfänger mit Ausgaben von 5 oder 3000 Euro hätte stehen können. Denn die eigentliche Frage war, wie soll das volkswirtschaftliche Argument von Thomas in ein gegen einen beliebigen Angler gerichtetes und konkrete Fang- und Rücksetzumstände berücksichtigendes Gerichtsverfahren eingeführt werden. Ist offensichtlich zu schwer für Dich, macht aber auch nichts. Nur eine Diskussion auf dieser Basis ist mir persönlich zu schlicht.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Kaulbarschspezi...

Kollege...
a) weiss ich nicht wo dieses Blablabla herkommt.
b) Das erste Zitat ist eine Antwort auf Grund Deiner Karpfenangler mit einem Euuipment von 1000 Euro etc.
(Thomas hat Dich übrigens auch darauf angesprochen)

Im gleichen Atemzug hast Du um Sachlichkeit gebeten.

Merkst Du was?



So,dann..diese Diskussion hier diskutiert eigentlich in zwei Strängen.
Mit haarsträubenden Argumenten für ein doch freies Land.

Hier wird Anglern die Schuld gegeben für Aktionen die nicht verboten sind. Da sich an diesen Aktionen nun irgendwelche höherrangigen Personen reiben und es somit zu Konflikten kommt wird hier der Schuh dem Angler angezogen.
Nur weil Deinem Nachbar Deine Nase nicht gefällt hat er noch lange nicht Recht. Auch nicht wenn es 10 Nachbarn sind.

Das daraus dann evtl. mal ein Gesetz gegen Deine Nase entsteht, kann passieren. Biste dann ja selber Schuld. Hätteste mal die Nase versteckt.
Nennt man jetzt übrigens Metapher.

Dann zu dieser Entnahmegeschichte.
Es gibt leider immer mehr die Meinung in diversen Etagen, dass der Angler nicht selbst entscheiden soll welche Fische er verwerten kann.
Der Fisch ist ein Nahrungsmittel und somit grundsätzlich verwertbar. 
Ob Du als Angler dies möchtest oder auch nicht spielt keine Rolle, diese Entscheidung soll nicht der Angler fällen dürfen.
Es können Einzelmeinung diverser Damen und Herren sein.
Auch gibt es nichts schriftliches. Nur Aussagen.

Und ja, der Angler ist Schuld. Würden ihm nicht soviele Fische aus den Händen gleiten...
statt dessen sämtliche ungeschützte Fische entnehmen....

Wären die Gewässer leer und der Angler wäre wieder Schuld.  

Auffallen tun leider immer die, die ihr Hobby in einer gewissen Art und weise extremer Ausführen als andere.
Fängt schon damit an, wenn ein Kollege jeden tag am vereinstümpel sitzt und jeden Tag einen karpfen fängt. Schon fangen andere Kollegen an zu schreien. 
Anschliessend wird das Angeln weiter eingeschränkt und der Kollege darf nur noch jeden zweiten Tag angeln und nur einen karpfen pro Woche entnehmen.
Der erste kollege ist es ja leider selber Schuld.  

http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herford/loehne/loehne/20330415_Fischereigesetze-in-der-Kritik.html

Sagt zwar nicht viel aus, aber drei Tendenzen sind erkennbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ern.97a7f24b-71c0-4786-bb9f-079ac484f3fb.html


----------



## NedRise (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ja was müssen die denn auch Fischerhütten im Naturschutzgebiet bauen, und auch noch dubiose Wettangeln veranstalten^^


----------



## Lazarus (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...ern.97a7f24b-71c0-4786-bb9f-079ac484f3fb.html


Soviel gschwätzt (geschrieben, sorry) und nichts gesagt.

Ich lese den Artikel später nochmals, beim ersten Lesen ist mir nichts bemerkenswertes aufgefallen, außer dem etwas wirren Stil und dass die Fischer keine Fischerhütten bauen dürfen. Und dass der üblichen Sermon der  PETAner wiedergegeben wurde. 

Ja, der Artikelautor kann oder will wieder mal nicht zwischen Tierrechtlern und Tierschützern unterscheiden. Das wäre doch mal eine dankbare Aufgabe für dich, Thomas! Schreib die Zeitung an und erkläre ihnen, dass Tierrechtler keine Tierschützer sind.
Weil das ja immer wieder in allen möglichen Presseerzeugnissen verfälscht dargestellt wird, könntest du dabei auch deine Kernkompetenz zur Geltung bringen...


----------



## Vanner (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Da steht schon Tierrechtsorganisation drin, so falsch schreiben die dieses Mal nicht.

 Man muß aber echt 2x Lesen, etwas verworren der Artikel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Mir gehts da nur um folgendes, dass laut Artikel die Rechtler eben inzwischen definitiv entdeckt haben, dass bei Angeln nur zur Verwertung belastete Fische ein guter Grund für Angelverbote sind.....

Und wens nicht misstrauisch macht, dass Petra und die Verbände das gleiche Mantra vom Angeln nur zum Verwerten vorbeten und das wiederum Grundlage auch für den Beschluss hier ist; oder wer meint, da zukünftig noch Hintertüren zu finden, wenn man das nur auch noch unterstützt - der wird wohl mal als Caster aufwachen.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ralf - und das betrifft auch Thomas - ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Verständnis (nicht Zustimmung) erhoffen, wie meine Argumentation und die anderer tatsächlich aufgebaut ist. Dazu noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit: ich hoffe nicht, dass C&Rlern der Garaus gemacht wird. Ich sage lediglich, das C&R (nicht C&D) nach heutiger Gesetzeslage rechtswidrig ist. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass das offene Praktizieren von C&R in logischer Konsequenz ein Einfallstor für berechtigte Anzeigen (auch hier keine normative, sondern faktenbasierte Aussage) ist, welches in der Folge zu Urteilen führen muss, wie wir es hier diskutieren.
> 
> Oh, ich habe schon Verständnis für die Strategie die Du mit Deiner Argumentationskette verfolgst. Im richtigen Leben, sprich geschäftlich oder zwischenmenschlich, ist das genau der Weg, den ich auch beschreiten würde.
> Hier aber können wir nicht mit Vernunft überzeugen, denn es geht um extrem ideologische Ansichten. Du siehst, wie schwer es ist unter den Anglern in solch einer Diskussion einen Konsens zu finden. Gegenüber den Tierrechtlern, und in derem Gefolge viele Tierschützer und auch dem normalen Bürger, so er entsprechend geimpft ist, können wir mit Diplomatie keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Ich behaupte, dass die große Masse unserer Gesellschaft sich *noch *kein festes Urteil gebildet hat. Und um genau die geht es, die muss man einfangen, bevor es die Gegenseite macht. Offenes Auftreten mit Rückgrat und geschickte Argumentation/Fragestellung können der Weg sein, hier Masse zu gewinnen und Meinungsbildung zu beeinflussen. Das wird aber niemals gelingen wenn wir uns die Argumentationskette unserer gegner zu eigen machen.
> ...



Genau darum geht es. Dass die Verbände, wie der Niedersächsische, mit offenem Visier für die Angler kämpfen. Nicht für den Erhalt der Paylakes, sondern für das grundsätzliche Recht auf Ausübung der Angelfischerei im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis. 
Doch die meisten tun eben genau das Gegenteil, wenn sie den Nahrungserwerb als einzige Rechtfertigung für die Angelfischerei propagieren.


----------



## Purist (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie willst Du die Angelfischerei in den  Ballungsräumen und den vielen Flüssen und Seen begründen, wo die Fische  so belastet sind, dass sie für den menschlichen Verzehr nicht mehr  geeignet sind?



Sehr schwieriges Thema, vor allem weil es gar nicht nur Ballungsräume betrifft, siehe bezüglich Quecksilber: http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/150618-quer-quecksilber-102.html#&time= .
Angeln komplett verbieten oder doch lieber für bessere Umweltstandards kämpfen? Oh, das sind ja alles böse Umweltschützer...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. Dass die Verbände, wie der Niedersächsische, mit offenem Visier für die Angler kämpfen. Nicht für den Erhalt der Paylakes, sondern für das grundsätzliche Recht auf Ausübung der Angelfischerei im Rahmen der guten fachlichen Praxis.
> Doch die meisten tun eben genau das Gegenteil, wenn sie den Nahrungserwerb als einzige Rechtfertigung für die Angelfischerei propagieren.



Schau dir einmal was die Verbände unter "guter fachlicher Praxis" verstehen. Der LSFV NDS macht da eigentlich keine Ausnahme, auch wenn da bei manchen ein falscher Eindruck entstanden sein mag. |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Schau dir einmal was die Verbände unter "guter fachlicher Praxis" verstehen. Der LSFV NDS macht da eigentlich keine Ausnahme, auch wenn da bei manchen ein falscher Eindruck entstanden sein mag. |rolleyes



Ich denke Du hast mehrheitlich recht.
Einige mir bekannte Wettfischer vielen aus allen Wolken als sie, die Position Ihres Verbandes zu Wettfischen lasen.
Lustig ist das diese Position seit Jahrzehnten kaum verändert wurde, sie das aber erst heute lesen.

Wobei umgekehrt durch die Fachkräfte, eben auch neue Gedanken zum Angeln und Schutz der Fischbestände einflossen.(IGB -Gedankengut halt)

Was so modern wirkt, ist in Wahrheit eine mit Toleranz überbrückte Sammlung, oft sehr gegenteilige Ansichten.
 Wer nur in falsch und richtig unterscheidet, kann nicht tolerant sein.
 Da braucht es Betrachtungen, wie nicht so schlimm, vertretbar, menschlich u.v.m.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Sehr schwieriges Thema, vor allem weil es gar nicht nur Ballungsräume betrifft, siehe bezüglich Quecksilber: http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/150618-quer-quecksilber-102.html#&time= .
> Angeln komplett verbieten oder doch lieber für bessere Umweltstandards kämpfen? Oh, das sind ja alles böse Umweltschützer...



Nun, für bessere Umweltstandards kämpfen ist grundsätzlich absolut nötig und richtig. Wir wissen jedoch beide, wie groß die Erfolgsaussichten sind und wie lange es dauert, bis die schädlichen Stoffe aus den Sedimenten der Gewässer und damit verbunden den Fischnährtieren und den Fischen selber, abgebaut sind. Bis dahin wäre dann ein Angelverbot die einzige Wahl.

Böse Umweltschützer ? Quark, nicht in meinem Gedankengut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Schau dir einmal was die Verbände unter "guter fachlicher Praxis" verstehen. |rolleyes



Hier mal ein kleiner Lichtblick
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php

Punkt 20 mit seiner Erläuterung


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun, für bessere Umweltstandards kämpfen ist grundsätzlich absolut nötig und richtig. Wir wissen jedoch beide, wie groß die Erfolgsaussichten sind und wie lange es dauert, bis die schädlichen Stoffe aus den Sedimenten der Gewässer und damit verbunden den Fischnährtieren und den Fischen selber, abgebaut sind. Bis dahin wäre dann ein Angelverbot die einzige Wahl.
> 
> Böse Umweltschützer ? Quark, nicht in meinem Gedankengut.



Es stehen immer noch die Verzehrempfehlungen der Länder im Raum, Flussfische nicht zu oft zu essen.
 Einige Stoffe wurden verboten und langsam werden sie dort in den Sedimenten auch weniger.
 Aber es gibt viele weitere Stoffe.

 Das es immer weniger Fische in den Flüssen gibt, kann am Kormoran, den Klärwerken, *oder auch noch weiteren Dingen liegen.*


----------



## Purist (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was so modern wirkt, ist in Wahrheit eine mit Toleranz überbrückte Sammlung, oft sehr gegenteilige Ansichten.



Die Ansichten haben aber alle einen klaren Hintergrund, daher sehe ich sie nicht als gegenteilig an. Schau dir die Positionen zum Entnahmefenster an, das ist als Hegemaßnahme erlaubt, weil es weder dem Fischereigesetz noch der Binnenfischereiordnung Niedersachsens widerspricht, soll aber ausdrücklich so durchgeführt werden, dass auch eine "nachhaltige Fischentnahme gewährleistet ist" und nicht nur eine besonders kapitale Größe dadurch geschont wird.
Konkret heisst das, dass man durchaus Neuem aufgeschlossen ist, aber an der gängigen (fachlichen) Praxis nichts ändert.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Lichtblick
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php
> 
> Punkt 20 mit seiner Erläuterung



Gefällt mir, hätte ich gerne deutschlandweit, vielleicht noch mit dem Zusatz "wenn keine Verwertungsabsicht besteht".
Punkt 21 ist aber genauso interessant, ein C&R Verbot, wenn es mit Vorsatz betrieben wird. 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bis dahin  wäre dann ein Angelverbot die einzige Wahl.



Sicherlich, trotzdem ist auch da Engagement seitens der Angler und Berufsfischer gefragt, das Problembewusstsein ist bei den meisten Bürgern doch (noch) gar nicht vorhanden, dass unser Wasser dann doch nicht so sauber ist, wie gerne getan wird.


----------



## Lazarus (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Lichtblick
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/topnav/faq.php
> 
> Punkt 20 mit seiner Erläuterung



Da steht, in Verbindung mit Punkt 21, dass unbeabsichtigte Beifänge zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, C&R ist dagegen verboten. Also nichts wirklich Neues. Das ist hierzulande nun mal der gesetzliche Rahmen fürs Angeln.

Ein Lichtblick wäre es, wenn alle Angler in D ihr Hobby innerhalb dieses Rahmens ausüben würden. Dann wären wir nämlich nicht mehr angreifbar.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juli 2015)

Lazarus schrieb:


> Da steht, in Verbindung mit Punkt 21, dass unbeabsichtigte Beifänge zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, C&R ist dagegen verboten. Also nichts wirklich Neues. Das ist hierzulande nun mal der gesetzliche Rahmen fürs Angeln.
> 
> Ein Lichtblick wäre es, wenn alle Angler in D ihr Hobby innerhalb dieses Rahmens ausüben würden. Dann wären wir nämlich nicht mehr angreifbar.



...zumindest nicht mehr SO leicht angreifbar!!!

Ernie


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> wenn alle Angler in D ihr Hobby innerhalb dieses Rahmens ausüben würden. Dann wären wir nämlich nicht mehr angreifbar.



Sehe ich aus Erfahrung mehr als skeptisch.

Wer meint,das 100%tige Regelbefolgung vor ideologisch bedingten Repressalien schützt,ist auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Da steht, in Verbindung mit Punkt 21, dass unbeabsichtigte Beifänge zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, C&R ist dagegen verboten. Also nichts wirklich Neues. Das ist hierzulande nun mal der gesetzliche Rahmen fürs Angeln.
> 
> Ein Lichtblick wäre es, wenn alle Angler in D ihr Hobby innerhalb dieses Rahmens ausüben würden. Dann wären wir nämlich nicht mehr angreifbar.


 
 Wenn alle Angler, nur angeln würden um Fische zu entnehmen sollten sie sich auch Fischer nennen.

 Dein Lichtblick, ergäbe aus meiner Sicht ein Grund die Anzahl der  Angler drastisch zu begrenzen und auch mal Grundsätzlich über Besatzverbote nachzudenken.



 Ein Angler der Fische zum Essen angelt, fischt selektiv auf einzelne Arten.
 Dieses und auch das Können und die Ausdauer, einiger Spezies haben Fische  nichts entgegen zu setzen.
 Zwingt diese Angler dann auch noch zum Raubbau...#q

 Die Tierschutzrechtliche Betrachtung passt zu Angelteichen, aber in der Natur ist nichts über und jeder entnommene Fisch ist auch ein Eingriff in die Natur.
 Die Natur der Fische ist, das sie groß und alt werden können und dann ungünstig wachsen.
 Das aber wird seine Gründe haben, weil es erprobt ist.
 Wer meint das die besser raus sollten, will halt nur die Natur verbessern oder braucht ein Feigenblatt für sein tun.

 Ob es aber umgekehrt Nachteile bringt ist Momentan nicht so klar.
 Aus meiner Sicht ist das Zurücksetzen eines  Fisches aus der Natur, sicher verträglicher als Ihn zu entnehmen.
 Wobei es sicher ganz normal sein muss, das man Fische auch essen kann. 

 Aber gutes Angeln am tierschutzrechtlichen Entnahmegebot festzumachen,  wird das Angeln nicht Natur verträglicher machen.

 Natur ist die Grundlage, Tierschutz lediglich eine (berechtigte) moralische/religiöse Betrachtung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle Angler, nur angeln würden um Fische zu entnehmen sollten sie sich auch Fischer nennen.


Deswegen heisst das ja auch Deutscher AngelFischer Verband

oder auch:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht

:q:q:q



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gutes Angeln am tierschutzrechtlichen Entnahmegebot festzumachen, wird das Angeln nicht Natur verträglicher machen.


Siehe Schweiz, die habens begriffen und gehandelt..

Wären wir hier auch soweit und hätten auch nur einen weiteren Grund fürs Angeln bei bestehendem TSG durchsetzen können oder würden auch Natur- über individuellen Tierschutz stellen, hätts diesen Beschluss hier auch nicht wegen TSG gegeben, sondern die hätten das z. B. übers Fischereigesetz regeln müssen (Verbot von Paylakes z. B.).



			
				BERND2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Natur ist die Grundlage, Tierschutz lediglich eine (berechtigte) moralische/religiöse Betrachtung.


#6#6#6

PS:
wollt hier ja nix mehr schreiben, aber bei solchen Vorlagen wie mit dem Fischer 
;-)))) 
Sorry, werd mich wieder zurückziehen und die Gutmenschen und sich höherstehend dünkenden Besserangelfischer weiter das Angeln beerdigen lassen....


----------



## guetselman (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, werd mich wieder zurückziehen und die Gutmenschen und sich höherstehend dünkenden Besserangelfischer weiter das Angeln beerdigen lassen....[/size]


Och, wie schade... kann *diesem *Thread aber auch (inhaltlich) nicht schaden. Mir werden die Worte _Schweiz, Gutmenschen, weitere Gründe_ sicher sehr fehlen...nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...r-der-Justiz-artikel9259342.php?cvdkurzlink=f


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. Juli 2015)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...r-der-Justiz-artikel9259342.php?cvdkurzlink=f




Mit seiner aussage hat er sich ja selbst in eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln. 
 Es in der öffenrlichkeit breit treten, das es sogar Peta mitbekommt. Selbst schuld.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Die Hälterung am Fischgalgen ist zu ächten.
Aber was wird wieder aus der Einzelfall-Nummer gemacht?
Das übliche, globale 'Zurücksetzen ist Tierquälerei' und noch schlimmer die 'Fisch-Expertin' mit dem Kommentar, _"Wenn er den Fisch nicht herausnehmen will, dann braucht er auch nicht angeln"._
Das sollte einem mehr zu denken geben.


----------



## Lazarus (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Hier noch ein 'Einzelfall', auch ein Waller:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...etzer-zeigen-Waller-Angler-an-id34908287.html

Interessant ist, dass bei dieser Geschichte die selbe Formulierung mit den 'sensiblen Flossentieren' seitens Peta benutzt wird.
Da kann man wohl in Zukunft noch mit mehr Anzeigen gegen Wallerangler rechnen. Wer einen Wels fängt und zurücksetzt, sollte also der Presse gegenüber und auch im Netz die Klappe halten.

Dass bei der Stellungnahme der Peta beim hier verlinkten Fall die selben Phrasen benutzt werden, wie bei dem Wels aus der Elbe zeigt, dass dieser Verein sehr ökonomisch arbeitet.
Sie scheinen die Texte für die Presse - vielleicht auch für die Anzeigen? - in der selben Form wiederzuverwenden.

Letztes Jahr waren es die Königsfischen, die reihenweise angezeigt wurden, zum Glück erfolglos. Heuer sind es anscheinend die Wallerspezis. Für diese werden die Anzeigen leider nicht so glimpflich abgehen, wie bei den Königsfischen, fürchte ich.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Hier noch ein 'Einzelfall', auch ein Waller:
> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...etzer-zeigen-Waller-Angler-an-id34908287.html
> 
> Da kann man wohl in Zukunft noch mit mehr Anzeigen gegen Wallerangler rechnen. Wer einen Wels fängt und zurücksetzt, sollte also der Presse gegenüber und auch im Netz die Klappe halten.




So ist es. Solange nicht alle Angler den Arsch hoch bekommen und sich gegen den Mist der über uns in der öffentlichkeit verbreitet wird zusammentun. Heißt es einfach klappe halten oder im Ausland die Fische fangen.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Hier noch ein 'Einzelfall', auch ein Waller:
> http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...etzer-zeigen-Waller-Angler-an-id34908287.html
> 
> Interessant ist, dass bei dieser Geschichte die selbe Formulierung mit den 'sensiblen Flossentieren' seitens Peta benutzt wird.
> ...



Nicht ganz erfolglos.
Auf Facebook geht ein Zeitungsartikel um. In dem wurden die Angler zwar auf Grund geringer Schuld freigesprochen aber dem Königsfischen wurde klar eine Rechtswidrigkeit zugeordnet.

Ebenso ein Gemeinschaftsfischen des ASV Gescher. Der Einspruch vom LFV W. & L. ist auf der DAFv Seite.

Nur zur Info.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Mit seiner aussage hat er sich ja selbst in eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Ich kann da nur den Kopf schütteln.
> Es in der öffenrlichkeit breit treten, das es sogar Peta mitbekommt. Selbst schuld.




Aber nen Hund an der Leine/ Kette halten ist erlaubt.  

Klar, keine Frage. Da hat der Angler Mist gebaut.

Aber ich musste mal den Vergleich aus Prinzip einwerfen.


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

So ein angeleinter Fotowels lässt sich natürlich medial schön (gegen Angler) ausschlachten.
Das verbessert die öffentliche Meinung über die Angelei im Allgemeinen nicht.

Dass diese Aktion im Vergleich zur industriellen Produktion von Fleisch, Massenfischerei, etc. vollkommen harmlos ist, spielt dabei keine Rolle.
Die meinungsbildende breite (blöde) Masse ist irrational. 
Da schüttelt man den Kopf über einen angeleinten Wels, während man zufrieden sein Schlemmerfilet vom Discounter runterschluckt.

Hätte der Angler den Wels getötet und hätte das öffentlich breit getreten, wäre er vermutlich als blutrünstiges, mordendes Monster gebrandmarkt worden...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber nen Hund an der Leine/ Kette halten ist erlaubt.




Nein, laut Peta eben nicht. Dagegen gehen die als nächstes vor. Wenn wir Angler vom Tisch sind.


----------



## Matthias K. (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wer sich in der Öffentlichkeit feiern lassen muß um sein Ego aufzubessern und die Verstöße als Zitat in der Presse drucken läßt, ist doch auf gut Deutsch dumm #q und diese Dummheit bzw. Geltungssucht sollte nicht, sondern muß bestraft werden. #6

mfG Matthias


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Da schüttelt man den Kopf über einen angeleinten Wels, während man zufrieden sein Schlemmerfilet vom Discounter runterschluckt.
> .



Man muss doch beides nicht gegenseitig zur Wertung stellen,da beides Schmuuuuu.

Unabhängig davon ist wohl folgerichtig es anzuprangern wenn ein Fisch an der Leine gehalten wird um ihn Stunden später als Fotomodell parat zu haben.Es gibt auch Grenzen.


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Doch muss man, da in unserer Gesellschaft genau das stattfindet .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Doch muss man, da in unserer Gesellschaft genau das stattfindet .



Was hat aber das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?Nichts...

Schexxx plus Schexxx = gut ?

Komische Logik.


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Du wirst mich nicht verstanden haben.
Ich habe damit auf die Doppelmoral abzielen wollen...


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Man muss doch beides nicht gegenseitig zur Wertung stellen,da beides Schmuuuuu.
> 
> Unabhängig davon ist wohl folgerichtig es anzuprangern wenn ein Fisch an der Leine gehalten wird um ihn Stunden später als Fotomodell parat zu haben.Es gibt auch Grenzen.



Warum? Was hat es den Fisch geschadet?

Warum gibt es diese Grenzen nicht beim Hund?
Diese werden mittlerweile schon im Hundewagen (Kinderwagen) durch die Einkaufszentren geschoben.
Geile artgerechte Haltung.
Andere Hunde sind auf dem Bauernhof an der Kette/ Leine gehalten.

Oder an der Leine beim Spaziergang.


Wo ist jetzt der grosse Unterschied zum Wels?


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nee, aber sowas nennt sich Doppelmoral. #d

 Edit: zu langsam....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum? Was hat es den Fisch geschadet?
> 
> Warum gibt es diese Grenzen nicht beim Hund?
> Diese werden mittlerweile schon im Hundewagen (Kinderwagen) durch die Einkaufszentren geschoben.
> ...



Ein Hund wird darauf Trainiert,er arrangiert sich damit und weiß damit umzugehen.Der Unterschied ist auch,das ein Hund,wenn launig dir auch einen kernigen Abdruck in der Wade verpassen kann.

Das wir als Landlebewesen mit Hunden in Kontakt kommen erfordert bei Haushaltung nunmal eine Einschränkung.Ein Unterwasserwesen?

Schon mal nen bissigen Wels in der Einkaufsstraße gesehen?;+

Der Vergleich hinkt sowas von.....


----------



## Windelwilli (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ein Hund wird darauf Trainiert,er arrangiert sich damit und weiß damit umzugehen.Der Unterschied ist auch,das ein Hund,wenn launig dir auch einen kernigen Abdruck in der Wade verpassen kann.
> 
> Das wir als Landlebewesen mit Hunden in Kontakt kommen erfordert bei Haushaltung nunmal eine Einschränkung.Ein Unterwasserwesen?
> 
> ...



Aber von Deiner Seite aus.
Du unterstellst hier dem Wels mehr Leidensfähigkeit als dem Hund.
Alles Klar....#d#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Du wirst mich nicht verstanden haben.
> Ich habe damit auf die Doppelmoral abzielen wollen...



Die habe ich verstanden,aber das ist doch der generelle Standard und meist für eine Diskussion nicht zuträglich,eher wenn man abblocken will.

Versteh mich nicht falsch,wenn ich aber alles schlechte begründe,weil andere auch schlechtes machen,sehe dennoch keine Berechtigung dahinter.Auch nicht Argumentativ.


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wer begründet denn hier etwas Schlechtes oder versucht sogar eine Berechtigung für das Welsanleinen herzuleiten? 
Liest du aus meinem Post mehr heraus, als eigentlich drin steht? [emoji14]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Aber von Deiner Seite aus.
> Du unterstellst hier dem Wels mehr Leidensfähigkeit als dem Hund.
> Alles Klar....#d#q



Wo steht was von Leiden?Du willst Lesen,was du lesen willst,aber nicht was ich geschrieben habe.Das Zusammenleben mit einem Hund in unserer Gesellschaft,von dem Potenziell auch Gefahr ausgehen kann,kann nicht verglichen werden mit einem Fisch den ich für Fotos halte.

Das sind 2 dermaßen unterschiedliche Dinge,das ich nicht im entferntesten Verstehen kann wie der Vergleich stand halten soll.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Wer begründet denn hier etwas Schlechtes oder versucht sogar eine Berechtigung für das Welsanleinen herzuleiten?
> Liest du aus meinem Post mehr heraus, als eigentlich drin steht? [emoji14]



Himmels Willen,nein,wir schreiben aneinander vorbei.Mir ist es zumindest soweit Latte wenn Leute ihre Fotosessions schieben,einen Fisch aber über einen längeren Zeitraum anzuleinen ist mir einfach eine Nummer hart.

Das als Vertretbare Sache zu machen,weil andere Fisch aus dem Discounter essen,pardon,das stößt mir auf oder aber zu sagen bei Hunden geht es auch.

Man kann doch nicht alles immer als Vergleich nebeneiander stellen und behaupten dann ist es Fair.

Was kommt als nächstes,Krabbelbett für Baby`s ist Freiheitsberaubung?


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Kollege um was geht es eigentlich?

der Hundehalter wird nicht bestraft weil der Hund sich gewöhnt hat und einem in die Wade beissen kann?  |bigeyes:q
Bekomme Lachkrämpfe.

Im Tierschutz geht es um Leid und Schmerz.

Haste mal nen Hund gefragt ob er sich richtig gut an der Leine fühlt? oder ist das evtl. Stress für ihn und er leidet?

Mach mal nen Hund von der Leine, dieser hüpft und springt rum. 
Es sei den er ist mit unnatürlichen Eigenschaften trainiert worden.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Himmels Willen,nein,wir schreiben aneinander vorbei.Mir ist es zumindest soweit Latte wenn Leute ihre Fotosessions schieben,einen Fisch aber über einen längeren Zeitraum anzuleinen ist mir einfach eine Nummer hart.
> 
> Das als Vertretbare Sache zu machen,weil andere Fisch aus dem Discounter essen,pardon,das stößt mir auf oder aber zu sagen bei Hunden geht es auch.
> 
> ...




Du verstehst es nicht....#q

Also Baby = Mensch...
steht im Grunde über dem Tier.

Wels= Wirbeltier
Hund= Wirbeltiere

Ethisch auf einer Linie.
Im tierschutzgesetz werden Wirbeltiere geschützt. Keine Rangliste. Wels= Fisch= Hund= eine ehtische Linie.

Hund an Leine wird nicht bestraft
Wels an Leine = Tierquälerei und wird moralisch, ehtisch von "uns" verurteilt.

Wieso?

Weil der Hund Dir in die Wade beissen kann?


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ja wir schreiben deutlich aneinander vorbei. 
Die Feststellung einer gewissen Doppelmoral hat rein gar nichts mit dem Versuch zu tun das Welsanleinen zu legitimieren.
Verstehst du jetzt was ich meine?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kollege um was geht es eigentlich?
> 
> der Hundehalter wird nicht bestraft weil der Hund sich gewöhnt hat und einem in die Wade beissen kann?  |bigeyes:q
> Bekomme Lachkrämpfe.
> ...



Hund aus dem Tierheim geholt,Staffterrier,Sicherstellung.Ihn zurück in die Gesellschaft gebracht,super Tier,Menschenfreundlich,beim Angeln dabei.

Was willst du mir erklären?Der Hund war eine Sicherstellung hat durch Menschenhand mehr durch wie der Wels,rennt aber an der Leine mit mehr Spaß als dein Wels. #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja wir schreiben deutlich aneinander vorbei.
> Die Feststellung einer gewissen Doppelmoral hat rein gar nichts mit dem Versuch zu tun das Welsanleinen zu legitimieren.
> Verstehst du jetzt was ich meine?



Mensch,das meine ich doch auch nicht. :q

Mir gehts doch nur um das Phänomen das die Begründungen für eigenes Handeln immer hergeleitet wird von Praktiken anderer,ob nun Moralisch oder nicht.

Das die Moral des Einzelnen immer anders Ausfallen kann ist klar,ich sage auch nicht,das jemand die von mir nicht gebilligte Praxis ausführen soll,sondern lediglich das mein Empfinden dem Gegenüber weniger Offen ist.

Manche in diesem Forum gehen halt bissel zu oft ab,wenn es auf verschiedene Sichtweisen hinaus läuft.


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hund aus dem Tierheim geholt,Staffterrier,Sicherstellung.Ihn zurück in die Gesellschaft gebracht,super Tier,Menschenfreundlich,beim Angeln dabei.
> 
> Was willst du mir erklären?Der Hund war eine Sicherstellung hat durch Menschenhand mehr durch wie der Wels,rennt aber an der Leine mit mehr Spaß als dein Wels. #d



Ich würde die Beiträge mal mit eingeschaltetem Hirn lesen.
Und vorallem von der verniedlichung, vermenschlichung von Hunden wegkommen

Hund= Wirbeltier
Wels= Wirbeltier.

Wirbeltiere werden laut Tieschutzgesetz geschützt.

Warum wird moralisch und ehtisch das Anleinen von Hunden erlaubt/ nicht unter Strafe gestellt?
Wobei sich jeder über den angeleinten Wels mokiert und dieses vom Richter verurteilt wird?

Weil der Wels keinen Kopf um den sich schön unkompliziert eine Schlinge lägen lässt?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde die Beiträge mal mit eingeschaltetem Hirn lesen.



Lass es einfach gut sein,durch Wortwahl wie diese bist du kein geeigneter Diskussionspartner.Ich bitte dich einfach solche Beleidigungen zu unterlassen.

An einem weiteren Dialog mit dir besteht kein Interesse.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Ich habe schon mehr als einen Waller angebunden, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich nicht Voratshaltung für Poserphotos betreibe, sondern eine probate (schonende!) Hälterung bis zum "Schlachten".
Wie bitte soll man sonst einen Waller über die Zeit bringen, im Setzkescher?
Selbst ein relaesen, welches ich nicht mache, wäre problemlos möglich.
Der Fisch ist nach ein paar Stunden an der Leine wieder topfitt und erholt von der Drillstrapaze!
Jedenfalls ist dieser Angler nicht der Erste und wird auch nicht der Letzte sein, der angezeigt wurde.

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...r-der-Justiz-artikel9259342.php?cvdkurzlink=f

Übrigends werden viele Menschen (Familien) auch nicht artgerecht gehalten, wenn sie in miesen, verschimmelten, kleinen, überteuerten Wohnungen hocken, um ihr Arbeitssklavendasein zu Dumpinglöhnen zu fristen!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Naja, sofort Kopp ab und ab nach Hause.

Wo ist das Problem?

Weiter Angeln eh nicht nötig. Oder hast Du ein Kühlhaus welches gefüllt werden muss?


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Weiter Angeln eh nicht nötig. Oder hast Du ein Kühlhaus welches gefüllt werden muss


Ich verstehe die Frage jetzt nicht?
Die meisten Waller welche ich fange, werden nicht mal eingefroren, sondern frisch gegessen.
Exemplare über ca.1,50m haben ohnehin Glück gehabt und dürfen gleich wieder gehen!
Ich habe um an mein Gewässer zu kommen, schon mal eine einfache Anfahrt von ca.60Km, meinst du jetzt ich breche meine Zelte ab, bestenfalls noch mitten in der Nacht, um zügig den Heimweg anzutreten? 
Warum, um irgendwelchen Spinnern die Tierschutz mit den biblischen 10 Geboten gleichsetzen, gerecht zu werden?
Also ich nicht!
Lustig ist es z.b., dass genau die gleichen Typen, welche hier das große Heulen anfangen, im Ausland (Spanien,Italien) selbstverständlich gleiches (und schlimmeres!) wie ich praktizieren.

Jürgen


----------



## gründler (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum, um irgendwelchen Spinnern die Tierschutz mit den biblischen 10 Geboten gleichsetzen, gerecht zu werden?
> Also ich nicht!


 
Solange Leute an der "Macht" sind die genau die gegenteilige meinung haben und mit Tierschutz hand in hand in Wald gehen um sich zu bücken wird sich da aber leider nix ändern.


#h


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Solange Leute an der "Macht" sind die genau die gegenteilige  meinung haben und mit Tierschutz hand in hand in Wald gehen um sich zu  bücken wird sich da aber leider nix ändern.



Ich für meinen Fall habe es aufgegeben, zu versuchen etwas an den Menschen zu ändern!
Da mache ich es eher wie Pippi Langstrumpf: "Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt!"

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde die Beiträge mal mit eingeschaltetem Hirn lesen.
> Und vorallem von der verniedlichung, vermenschlichung von Hunden wegkommen
> 
> Hund= Wirbeltier
> ...


Und weil der Hund ein Haustier ist. Durch den engen Umgang mit Menschen ist es sogar umgekehrt: Die Empörung bricht los wenn ich meinen Hund (Schäferhund) ableine.
Ich leine meinen Hund wegen dem Sicherheitsbedürfnis meiner Mitmenschen bzw. Wildschutz bzw. Zum Schutze des Tieres an. Der Kerl leint den wels (ein Wildtier) unter wahrscheinlicher Beeinträchtigung seiner Atmungsorgane an um ein Foto zu schießen bei dem sein Glied gut zur Geltung kommt (wohl keine Kamera mit Blitz dabei gehabt) - das ist für mich ein nicht unwesentlicher Unterschied, davon abgesehen dass ein Hund Clever genug ist zu raffen,  dass sein Bewegungsradius eingeschränkt ist wenn er angeleint ist. Ich finde den angeleinten Wels nicht gut und der Typ kriegt in meinen Augen zurecht eine auf dem Deckel. Eine Hälterung vor dem Schlachten wie das Taxidermist praktiziert kann ich hingegen nachvollziehen, da es dabei nicht erstrangig um Befriedigung des Egos geht.

Meine 0,02 € die keinen nachhaltig interessieren dürften


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> Der Kerl leint den Wels (ein Wildtier) unter wahrscheinlicher Beeinträchtigung seiner Atmungsorgane an


Das stimmt nicht, richtig gemacht, beinträchtigt das Anleinen einen Wels nur in seiner Bewegungsfreiheit!
Die Fische sind so robust, zäh, dass du sie in eine nasse Decke eingewickelt, theoretisch einen Tag lang im Kofferraum spazieren fahren könntest.
In Afrika und Asien liegen Welse oft tagelang auf dem Markt rum und leben, bleiben also ohne Kühlung verkaufsfrisch!
Ich will jetzt nicht dazu aufrufen solchen Quatsch nachzuahmen, aber möglich ist es.
Was meinst du wie Waller ihren Eroberungszug durch die Republik geschafft haben, weil sie vorwiegend von Anglern, von einem ins andere Gewässer "verschleppt" wurden!

Jürgen


----------



## civicus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nur weils möglich ist sollte man es nicht machen... Und wenn ich hier lese, dass manche echt der Meinung sind, dass man Hund und Wels vergleichen kann..

Ein Hund kann zum Ausdruck bringen wenn es ihm schlecht geht. Wenn man einen Wels jetzt aber anleint weiß kein Schwein wie es ihm geht. Und der Wels wahrscheinlich auch nicht der hat nur Panik. Muss man über so etwas echt diskutieren . Hoffe die Geldstrafe schreckt die Leute ab so einen Quatsch nachzumachen.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



> wenn ich hier lese, dass manche echt der Meinung sind, dass man Hund und Wels vergleichen kann..


Das meinen nicht nur hier im Forum manche vergleichen zu können, dass macht unsere Gesetzgebung mit dem unsäglichen Tierschutzgesetz ebenso!
Da wird ebenfalls jedes Wirbeltier auf die gleiche, schutzwürdige Stufe gestellt, ohne Unterschied.
Und es gibt Menschen aus der Ökofascho-Schützerfraktion (Petra), da hat auch z.b. ein Insekt gleichen Status wie ein Mensch!
Nur Pflanzen scheinen außen vor zu sein und werden nicht als schützenswert betrachtet?

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Um es mal vorne weg zu sagen, ich bin auch nicht dafür den Fisch die ganze Nacht angeleint im Uferbereich rum schwimmen zu lassen um an nächsten Tag DIE schönsten Bilder zu machen. 
Aber selbst wenn - das halt an die große Glocke hängen ist halt schon sehr naiv. Vorallem da bekannt ist, dass sich die Hexenjäger inzwischen auf solche Gelegenheiten stürzen.....


Was mich aber mehr aufregt, sind die "Experten" die unterschwellig als vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln nur den Nahrungserwerb sehen! Noch schlimmer noch, dass das viele Angler aus D ebenso sehen..... 


(Dann aber über die leeren Gewässer hierzulande meckern.... im Sommer nach Schweden oder Dänemark fahren.... order mal ne Woche Holland, weil man da wenigstens noch gut fängt!).


----------



## ronram (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Nur Pflanzen scheinen außen vor zu sein und werden nicht als schützenswert betrachtet?
> 
> Jürgen



Noch nicht. |kopfkrat
In den Köpfen manch eines Menschens manifestiert sich vielleicht da schon so ein absurder Gedanke...Stell dir nur einmal vor du reißt dem armen Apflbaum seine Kinder vom Ast ab, nur weil du gerne Äpfel ist...



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber selbst wenn - das halt an die große Glocke hängen ist halt schon sehr naiv. Vorallem da bekannt ist, dass sich die Hexenjäger inzwischen auf solche Gelegenheiten stürzen.....
> 
> 
> Was mich aber mehr aufregt, sind die "Experten" die unterschwellig als vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln nur den Nahrungserwerb sehen! Noch schlimmer noch, dass das viele Angler aus D ebenso sehen.....



Ja, sehr naiv. Egal ob ich es gut finde oder nicht. Man weiß, wie es bewertet wird, wie gewisse Leute reagieren und wie die Rechtslage aussieht. 
Diese "Experten"...tja, haben eine Vorstellung davon, wie es sein sollte (ihrer meinung nach), und weil es ja doch irgendwie zum deutschen Wesen passt, wird aus dem "so sollte es meiner Meinung nach sein" eben ganz schnell ein "so hat das zu sein, denn alles andere ist falsch, meine Meinung ist die richtige Meinung, denn ich bin moralisch überlegen."
Warum das viele Angler aus D auch so sehen...weil sie es Tag für Tag zu hören bekommen.

Du würdest einen Wels nicht anleinen. Ich würde es auch nicht tun. Taxidermist hat damit kein Problem.
Wenn Taxidermist schreibt, dass der Fisch dabei nicht beschädigt wird, wieso sollte ich mich dann zu einer "besseren" Person aufschwingen und es ihm verbieten wollen?
"Das macht man nicht" - ja wieso denn nicht? 
"Das macht man nicht" - sagen auch Leute über das Angeln im Allgemeinen, aber das ist ja Quatsch, weil es nicht meine Meinung widerspiegelt.
"Den Wels anleinen, das macht man nicht" - Das trifft zu, weil es ja meine Meinung widerspiegelt? 
Solange es meine Ansicht widergibt, darf der Zeigefinger erhoben werden...


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das meinen nicht nur hier im Forum manche vergleichen zu können, dass macht unsere Gesetzgebung mit dem unsäglichen Tierschutzgesetz ebenso!
> Da wird ebenfalls jedes Wirbeltier auf die gleiche, schutzwürdige Stufe gestellt, ohne Unterschied.
> Und es gibt Menschen aus der Ökofascho-Schützerfraktion (Petra), da hat auch z.b. ein Insekt gleichen Status wie ein Mensch!
> Nur Pflanzen scheinen außen vor zu sein und werden nicht als schützenswert betrachtet?
> ...



Du hast es erfasst. Darum ging es unter anderem. 

Und wenn man mal den ganzen sentimentalen Kram weglässt...

Nur weil ein Hund nen Dackelblick aufsetzt und evtl. seine Gefühle menschlicher darstellt als ein Fisch wird er von "uns" moralisch & ethisch höher eingeschätzt als ein Fisch?

Davon ab um etwas klar zu stellen.
Ich heisse die Aktion von dem Kollegen auch nicht gut.
Das sind aber alles eher moralische Standpunkte...

Hätte der Angler diesen Fisch am Morgen getötet wäre offenbar alles ok.
Was ich aber moralisch auch nicht verstehe.


----------



## ronram (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hätte der Angler diesen Fisch am Morgen getötet wäre offenbar alles ok.
> Was ich aber moralisch auch nicht verstehe.



Weil du eben nicht in der Lage bist dich in die moralisch höchste Position zu versetzen.
Deshalb sehen es andere als ihre Pflicht, ihre Berufung an, dir mit Vorschriften und Regeln auf den "richtigen Weg" zu helfen.

Betrachte dich einfach als Kolonie, der es gilt "Kultur" beizubringen.


Die Evolution der Bevormundung:
- XY kann man machen.
- XY muss man nicht machen.
- Ich finde XY sollte man nicht machen.
- Wir finden XY sollte man nicht machen.
- Wir fordern XY sollte man nicht machen.
- Wir verlangen, dass XY verboten wird, das wäre besser.

"Bevormundung" mag ja oftmals sinnvoll sein. An der roten Ampel muss ich stehen bleiben. Bleibe ich nicht stehen, dann werde ich überfahren und andere werden verletzt.
Sachlich sinnvolle Bevormundung.

aber moralisch/ethische Bevormundung...lässt sich eben nicht sachlich oder rational erklären, sondern nur durch ein Gefühl der Überlegenheit.


----------



## Lazarus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was mich aber mehr aufregt, sind die "Experten" die unterschwellig als vernünftigen Grund zum Angeln nur den Nahrungserwerb sehen! Noch schlimmer noch, dass das viele Angler aus D ebenso sehen.....


Experten? Egal wen du meinst, die zählen nicht. Entscheidend ist, dass die Justiz als sinnvolle Gründe für das Angeln eben nur die Nahrungsbeschaffung und die Hege gelten lässt.

Das Anleinen eines Hundes mit dem Anleinen eines Wallers zu vergleichen, ist übrigens ziemlicher Unfug.

Wenn, dann müsste man statt dem Hund ein Wildtier als Vergleich anführen. Ich halte jede Wette, dass jemand, der ein mit einer Falle (geht das überhaupt?) gefangenes Reh mit einem Strick um den Hals über Nacht neben sich anleint, im Fall einer Anzeige so richtig eins auf den Deckel bekommen würde. Die Strafe wäre (zurecht) deutlich höher als die für das Anleinen eines Wallers.

Persönlich hätte ich kein Problem damit, einen großen Waller anzuleinen, wenn ich ihn erst am nächsten Morgen schlachten könnte. Nur würde ich aufpassen, dass mich keiner dabei beobachtet.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Experten? Egal wen du meinst, die zählen nicht. Entscheidend ist, *dass die Justiz* als sinnvolle Gründe für das Angeln eben nur die Nahrungsbeschaffung und die Hege gelten lässt.



Aber von wem haben die das wohl?
 Siehe Text von Ronram.......


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> Weil du eben nicht in der Lage bist dich in die moralisch höchste Position zu versetzen.
> Deshalb sehen es andere als ihre Pflicht, ihre Berufung an, dir mit Vorschriften und Regeln auf den "richtigen Weg" zu helfen.
> 
> Betrachte dich einfach als Kolonie, der es gilt "Kultur" beizubringen.
> ...




Stimmt ich bin ein unzivilisierter Wilder.  |supergri
Zum Glück nicht der einzige in EU


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Experten? Egal wen du meinst, die zählen nicht. Entscheidend ist, dass die Justiz als sinnvolle Gründe für das Angeln eben nur die Nahrungsbeschaffung und die Hege gelten lässt.
> 
> Das Anleinen eines Hundes mit dem Anleinen eines Wallers zu vergleichen, ist übrigens ziemlicher Unfug.
> 
> ...



Warum? 
Weil das Reh vier Beine hat und der Wels nicht?
Das Tierschutzgesetz macht diesen Unterschied aber nicht.

Alles andere entspricht nur "Deiner" persönlichem Moral u. Ethik.

Ebenso die Richter die als vernünftigen Grund nur Nahrungserwerb oder Hege als vernünftigen Grund anerkennen.
Was der vernünftige Grund ist, steht in keinem Gesetz oder Verordnung.

Der Angler musste den Wels anleinen um am Morgen seine Fangstatistik ausfüllen zu können.
Grösse Gewicht etc.; Beweismittel Foto...

Oder ist die Fangstatistik eine Tötungsstatistik?  
:g|supergri


----------



## Lazarus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil das Reh vier Beine hat und der Wels nicht?



Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
Hund: Domestiziert, an die Leine und an Menschen gewöhnt, kein Fluchtreflex.
Reh: Wildtier, bekommt Panik wenn in menschlicher Nähe angeleint, Fluchtreflex, wird gegen die Leine ankämpfen und eine sehr stressige Nacht haben.
Waller: Siehe Reh.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so schwer zu verstehen?
> Hund: Domestiziert, an die Leine und an Menschen gewöhnt, kein Fluchtreflex.
> Reh: Wildtier, bekommt Panik wenn in menschlicher Nähe angeleint, Fluchtreflex, wird gegen die Leine ankämpfen und eine sehr stressige Nacht haben.
> Waller: Siehe Reh.



 

keine Sorge...

Aber ein angeleinter wilder Hund würde auch nicht solch eine Reaktion hervorrufen.
Hunde anzuleinen ist in unserer Gesellschaft normal, im Gegensatz zu angeleinten Fischen.
Selbst bei angeleinten Katzen trifft man oft auf Unverständnis.


----------



## Lazarus (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Aber von wem haben die das wohl?
> Siehe Text von Ronram.......


Schau besser in juristische Texte, das tun nämlich auch die Richter.

Als vernünftig ist ein Grund anzusehen, der triftig, einsichtig sowie  von einem schutzwürdigen Interesse getragen ist und unter den konkreten  Umständen schwerer wiegt als das Interesse an der Unversehrtheit und am  Wohlbefinden des Tieres (vgl. Metzger in Erbs/Kohlhaas, Strafrechtliche  Nebengesetze, § 1 TierSchG Rdn. 24; Pfohl in MK-StGB, § 17 TierSchG Rdn.  34).  

Solange im Tierschutzgesetz von Wirbeltieren die Rede ist und nicht von Warmblütern, kommen wir da leider nicht raus.


----------



## Fin (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Fr33 schrieb:


> (Dann aber über die leeren Gewässer hierzulande meckern.... im Sommer nach Schweden oder Dänemark fahren.... order mal ne Woche Holland, weil man da wenigstens noch gut fängt!).



Das frage ich mich auch. Jeder freigelassene Fisch ist doch ein möglicher Anwärter für meine eigene Pfanne. Habe die Aufregung daher noch nie verstanden (bis auf die Hexenjägerei und ihre öffentlichen Auswirkungen natürlich)....#d

Btw.: geht es in erster Linie nicht auch um den "Grund" des Anleinens(Foto!)?


----------



## joedreck (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> keine Sorge...
> 
> Aber ein angeleinter wilder Hund würde auch nicht solch eine Reaktion hervorrufen.
> Hunde anzuleinen ist in unserer Gesellschaft normal, im Gegensatz zu angeleinten Fischen.
> Selbst bei angeleinten Katzen trifft man oft auf Unverständnis.




Ungewollt hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht. Die geltenden Gesetze basieren im Grunde immer auf den gesellschaftlichen Werten. Gesetze sind außerdem bewusst schwammig gehalten, damit die Rechtssprechung eben diesem gesellschaftlichen Wandel Rechnung tragen kann. 

Mach ne Umfrage in der Stadt ob es für die Leute in Ordnung ist einen Hund anzuleinen. 
Frag außerdem ob es für die Leute in Ordnung ist, einen Wels anzuleinen um morgens ein Foto zu machen. 

Ich persönlich schätze es so ein, dass die befragten Menschen die Welsgeschichte nicht gut finden. 

Soviel also zum Unterschied Hund/Wels (wobei ich auch finde, dass der Vergleich massiv hinkt).

Mir persönlich ist es übrigens relativ egal, solang der Wels nicht verletzt und dauerhaft geschädigt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



joedreck schrieb:


> Ungewollt hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht. Die geltenden Gesetze basieren im Grunde immer auf den gesellschaftlichen Werten. Gesetze sind außerdem bewusst schwammig gehalten, damit die Rechtssprechung eben diesem gesellschaftlichen Wandel Rechnung tragen kann.
> 
> Mach ne Umfrage in der Stadt ob es für die Leute in Ordnung ist einen Hund anzuleinen.
> Frag außerdem ob es für die Leute in Ordnung ist, einen Wels anzuleinen um morgens ein Foto zu machen.
> ...



Das Thema schwammige Gesetze hatten wir schon mal.

Der Vergleich war absichtlich mit Blick auf das Tierschutzgesetz gewählt. Wirbeltiere.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Um den beknackten Vergleich ad absurdum zu führen: Menschen als Vertreter der Primaten sind Wirbeltiere. Jetzt such dir einen Menschen, binde ihn durch Nase und Rachen fest, fotographiere dich morgens mit ihm und lass ihn dann gehen, lade das Foto hoch und warte auf die Reaktionen


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Menschen sind keine Tiere.

Davon ab, manche stehen drauf.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Wenn es nur Tiere, Pflanzen und Pilze gibt müssen wir Tiere sein. Ich zitiere https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mensch : "Der Mensch (auch Homo sapiens, lat., verstehender, verständiger bzw. weiser, gescheiter, kluger, vernünftiger Mensch) ist nach der biologischen Systematik ein höheres Säugetier aus der Ordnung der Primaten (Primates). Er gehört zur Unterordnung der Trockennasenaffen (Haplorrhini) und dort zur Familie der Menschenaffen"

Klingt tierisch genug für mich. Das Menschen keine Tiere sein sollen ist auch "nur" Ethik und Moral


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Nö, sind eindeutig vom Gesetz unterschiedlich.

Während Hund und Wels es nicht sind.

Qäulst Du einen Menschen wirst Du nicht wegen tierquälerei verurteilt.

Sorry, ich kann nichts dafür wenn Du moralisch zwischen Hund und Wels einen Unterschied machst.
Es gibt halt Wirbeltiere die werden nach der Moral und Ehtik der Menschen unterschiedlich bewertet obwohl der Gesetzgeber keinen Unterschied macht. 

Töte ne Ratte aus der Kanalisation und töte einen Hund.
Für das Töten des Hundes wirste fast gelyncht. Für das Töten der Kanalratte bekommste zuspruch.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

kraut und rüben durcheinander.
könnte mir mal jemand den tieferen sinn dieses austausches erklären?
natürlich gehören menschen zu den tieren 
und ganz sicher gibts juristisch andere einordnungen
und absolut sicher bieten moralisch/ethische auslegungen stoff genug, um jedes forum zu sprengen,
mal abgesehen von kirchenspaltungen etc.
das wetter auf dem mars finde ich auch denkwürdig...


männo


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Töte ne Ratte aus der Kanalisation und töte einen Hund.
> Für das Töten des Hundes wirste fast gelyncht.


 
 Offtopic AN

 Kommt auf die Kultur an.
 In Yulin / China wirste dafür nicht gelyncht........ sondern machst 'ne Menge YUAN damit, sofern er gut gewürzt und ordentlich gegrillt wird..........

 Offtopic AUS.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Is das eigentlich euer Ernst?
Ihr diskutiert bei diesem Thema über Vergleiche Köter-Wels-Mensch und all so'n Scheixx, 
während es im Hintergrund dieses Prozesses um das Angeln wie wir es kennen geht; 
Angeln nur zur Verwertung, kein Angeln wenn keine Verwertung gewollt ist, Einstellen des Angelns wenn Fanglimit erreicht ist, ... #d


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

kati ist irgendwie korrekt direkt #6


----------



## civicus (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Beschluss: Trophäenangeln an Angelanlagen ist Tierquälerei*

Und auf dem Meer werden täglich hunderte tonnen beifang tot zurück ins meer geworfen, haie illegal ausgerottet und die Vegitation mit Müll zerstört. Aber 63 Seiten zu einem Wels  Wenn die Meere sterben, stirbt auch der Mensch.

Trotzdem: Wenn ich es moralisch ok finden würde einen Menschen über nach anzuleinen wäre das dann meine moralische Meinung ? Und jeder müsste sie akzeptieren ? Eher nicht . Also ein Lebewesen anzubinden für ein Foto geht einfach nicht. Die Masse ist der Meinung und der Rest der es anders sieht hat sich zu fügen. Demokratie. 

Aber es gibt einfache größere Probleme!


----------

